# September 2015 189 Visa Applicants Status



## SURYA123 (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi all,

Creating this group for all those who have received the invitation on 7th September 2015 and planning to apply visa this month.

Kindly subscribe in and share your experiences to help others.

Thanks.


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

SURYA123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Creating this group for all those who have received the invitation on 7th September 2015 and planning to apply visa this month.
> 
> ...


I submitted application the same day, expecting CO allocated in early November.


----------



## AL25 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hello all,
Also submitted my 189 application on the 7th of September. All the best for everyone else that has applied.

Regards,


----------



## Boss2015 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi all

I submitted my application on sep 7th as well.. Mechanical Engineer (233512)


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Awesome, submitting on the same day! Super fast! And all the best guys!!


----------



## michelleyw (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi all,

I lodged my application 9/9/2015! 

Just wondering whether theres any difference in the duration in grants for applications onshore and offshores?


----------



## SURYA123 (Aug 17, 2015)

michelleyw said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I lodged my application 9/9/2015!
> 
> Just wondering whether theres any difference in the duration in grants for applications onshore and offshores?


Great!

actually it's really hard to comment on onshore/offshore priority. I've seen some onshore applicants getting CO assigned/grant in 4-5 weeks (specially 457 visa holders only). And it also depend on the your skills/experience and demand of those skills.

Thanks


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi I've been invited on 07 September too. 
Having hired an agent, I'm still waiting him for lodging the application. 
1 week delay is becoming too much, any suggestion?


----------



## SURYA123 (Aug 17, 2015)

al10 said:


> Hi I've been invited on 07 September too.
> Having hired an agent, I'm still waiting him for lodging the application.
> 1 week delay is becoming too much, any suggestion?


Not really, as you have 60 days to apply. Agents know what to do and when. So it would be ok. Just relax.


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

SURYA123 said:


> Not really, as you have 60 days to apply. Agents know what to do and when. So it would be ok. Just relax.


Is the application process a complicated thing? How much time does it take to be completed?

Cheers


----------



## milapss2003 (Jun 4, 2015)

al10 said:


> Is the application process a complicated thing? How much time does it take to be completed?
> 
> Cheers


Not at all. Just fill in all details like you did during EOI, pay visa fees, upload all your docs and then wait for grant


----------



## SURYA123 (Aug 17, 2015)

al10 said:


> Is the application process a complicated thing? How much time does it take to be completed?
> 
> Cheers


Actually its not that complicated. One can submit an application within a day or even in few hours and then uploald documents next day or so. And if you have lived outside of your country and /or have 4-6 years employment history with different employers, then it might take little bit longer.


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

SURYA123 said:


> Actually its not that complicated. One can submit an application within a day or even in few hours and then uploald documents next day or so. And if you have lived outside of your country and /or have 4-6 years employment history with different employers, then it might take little bit longer.


Yep I have 8 years of working experience..


----------



## that_indian_guy (Sep 1, 2015)

I am in process of gathering the documents and would be lodging it in few days time. Also I am planning to front load form 80. In for 80, what should we do if space for past address is coming out to be short? they have space only for 5 addresses and mine are more. any suggestion?


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

Does anyone know when it's the best time for doing the medicals after the application?


----------



## chris.nyere (Jun 19, 2015)

*Status Engaged*

Hi Guys

Got my invite in the last round, and now completing the application form. In the application as i am i indicated engaged, (partner is not part of the application), do you think DIBP will require more information about the engagement? like they would if applying as a married person or de facto? just wondering.

thanks guys. :boxing:


----------



## SURYA123 (Aug 17, 2015)

that_indian_guy said:


> I am in process of gathering the documents and would be lodging it in few days time. Also I am planning to front load form 80. In for 80, what should we do if space for past address is coming out to be short? they have space only for 5 addresses and mine are more. any suggestion?


I would suggest not to submit Form 80, as it depend on your CO. So many people got it without filling Form 80. If your CO asks you, he will give you enough time to do so.


----------



## SURYA123 (Aug 17, 2015)

chris.nyere said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Got my invite in the last round, and now completing the application form. In the application as i am i indicated engaged, (partner is not part of the application), do you think DIBP will require more information about the engagement? like they would if applying as a married person or de facto? just wondering.
> 
> thanks guys. :boxing:


As per my knowledge, here in Australia, if you are engaged, you do not need to provide any proof. But if you mention as Fiancé or de facto, then you need to provide relationship history.
Just in case, if your CO asks for any further details, he will specify what he needs. Such as your partners/parents acknowledgement, or intention of continuous future relationship.
Thanks


----------



## chris.nyere (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks Surya

Do you think it would be a problem if my EOI says engaged, n when i apply i use never been married? As the sole applicant i am just trying to make my application as smooth as possible.


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

Dear All,

1) is the birth certificate necessary or it is enough to provide passport color scans, without birth certificate?
2) are you uploading certified documents or good quality color scans?

Thanks!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

that_indian_guy said:


> I am in process of gathering the documents and would be lodging it in few days time. Also I am planning to front load form 80. In for 80, what should we do if space for past address is coming out to be short? they have space only for 5 addresses and mine are more. any suggestion?


Use the last page. Sheet T.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

al10 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 1) is the birth certificate necessary or it is enough to provide passport color scans, without birth certificate?
> 2) are you uploading certified documents or good quality color scans?
> ...


1- BC is not necessary. The evidence type "Birth or Age, Evidence of" has some more options alongside BC- like Passport, SSC Certificate, etc. Uploading any one or a few under these other options works out just fine.

2- If colour scans, then don't bother with certification. Upload them as-is.


----------



## Snova (May 10, 2015)

Hi All,

I need your help if you guys have experienced the same matter. When I am filling my application, a warning popped up which states " Applicant (xxx) has other unfinalised applications lodged with the department. The applicant will be able to continue; however the unfinalised application(s) may need to be withdrawn by advising the department in writing. Please review the Departments website for further information." 

I can not remember if I have other applications. Currently, I am a TR holder which ended in November 2016. It is likely I will finalise my application at the beginning of October due to my overseas travel. 

Please kindly advise me what I should do. Thank you.


----------



## Snova (May 10, 2015)

Hi SURYA123, 

I was thinking to put either "Never Married" or "De Facto". I do not include my partner as an additional applicant as my partner is Australian. I think the pain in the ass is to attach further details as I do not keep any documentations. 



SURYA123 said:


> As per my knowledge, here in Australia, if you are engaged, you do not need to provide any proof. But if you mention as Fiancé or de facto, then you need to provide relationship history.
> Just in case, if your CO asks for any further details, he will specify what he needs. Such as your partners/parents acknowledgement, or intention of continuous future relationship.
> Thanks


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

Dear All,




1) Can someone let me know where to find form 80?? i have found following link from google, just want to make sure if its the same one. because the date signature is from 2014.

https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf 

2) can i get my medical test or at least book it before visa lodge?? i will lodge visa on 15th (waiting for my daughter new passport to arrive). however, i want to get my medical done before official holidays starts here in KSA, from 17th set, which will last for at least 10 days.

if i can do that, can you please guide me whats the procedure??


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

1 - You are referring to the correct FORM 80. 2014 means that it was last revised in 2014.

2 - Refer to following link regarding VISA Medicals.

*Arranging a health examination*





zebust said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 1) Can someone let me know where to find form 80?? i have found following link from google, just want to make sure if its the same one. because the date signature is from 2014.
> 
> ...


----------



## SURYA123 (Aug 17, 2015)

Snova said:


> Hi SURYA123,
> 
> I was thinking to put either "Never Married" or "De Facto". I do not include my partner as an additional applicant as my partner is Australian. I think the pain in the ass is to attach further details as I do not keep any documentations.


Hi
You can put "Never Married". Go for it.


----------



## Snova (May 10, 2015)

SURYA123 said:


> Hi
> You can put "Never Married". Go for it.


I think it will be no a big problem as I do not claim any points from my partner.


----------



## sai438 (Aug 19, 2014)

zebust said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you cannot go for medicals without lodging VISA. you need HAP ID which you get only after submitting the application


----------



## sai438 (Aug 19, 2014)

Snova said:


> I think it will be no a big problem as I do not claim any points from my partner.


You can do that


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

zebust said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 1) Can someone let me know where to find form 80?? i have found following link from google, just want to make sure if its the same one. because the date signature is from 2014.
> 
> ...


1) Form 80: https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/forms/pdf-numerical



sai438 said:


> you cannot go for medicals without lodging VISA. you need HAP ID which you get only after submitting the application


2) It will still be very early for medicals considering you will be applying for the visa only now. IED depends on this, hope you know that. Even then if you want to arrange medicals before visa lodge, it is possible. See here: *My health declarations*


----------



## iamgillu (Feb 8, 2015)

Hello all. 
First post here. I've submitted my EOI on 12th September. 

My status ( as I cannot have a signature yet)
*189* - *261312* (Developer Programmer)
20-Apr-2015 ACS Applied |24-Apr-2015 ACS Approved
11-Sep-2015 IELTS 7+
12-Sep-2015 EOI Submitted - *60points*

If I do not receive the invite by December, I will loose some points for the age and won't be qualified anymore. With the current status of 261312(60 pts), is December invite possible at all?
What do you guys think?

Congrats to everyone who got invited on 7th September. All the best to everyone who has submitted their EOI in September


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

iamgillu said:


> Hello all.
> First post here. I've submitted my EOI on 12th September.
> 
> My status ( as I cannot have a signature yet)
> ...


Welcome to the forum. December for you could be a hit or miss. Which birthday are you celebrating in December?


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> 1) Form 80: https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/forms/pdf-numerical
> 
> 
> 2) It will still be very early for medicals considering you will be applying for the visa only now. IED depends on this, hope you know that. Even then if you want to arrange medicals before visa lodge, it is possible. See here: *My health declarations*




Thanks KeeDa for the reply. i have just lodged my visa application. needs your advice on following

1)how can i access my application ?? earlier i used to login through skill-select, but now, after lodging that option is gone. now the skill-select only shows lodged. can you please tell me, how correspondence will done now onwards??


2) Do i need to upload all documents at once or can i do that one by one at different time. what the best way to do that


----------



## iamgillu (Feb 8, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Welcome to the forum. December for you could be a hit or miss. Which birthday are you celebrating in December?


Thank you KeeDa. 33rd birthday. That will push me into the next slab and get me disqualified. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

zebust said:


> Thanks KeeDa for the reply. i have just lodged my visa application. needs your advice on following
> 
> 1)how can i access my application ?? earlier i used to login through skill-select, but now, after lodging that option is gone. now the skill-select only shows lodged. can you please tell me, how correspondence will done now onwards??
> 
> ...


1. skillselect account is different than immiAccount. Try this link: https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login

2. No, you need not upload all of them at once. You can do them at your own convenience, but suggested to finish up within 30 to 40 days from visa lodge date. I myself did this very late- at around the 30'th day. Logged in and was able to finish everything in about 3 hours time.


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> 1. skillselect account is different than immiAccount. Try this link: https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login


So from now on i should stick to immi account. and all my correspondence will be available here??

i also received an email saying "Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account." but there was nothing in skill-select


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

zebust said:


> So from now on i should stick to immi account. and all my correspondence will be available here??
> 
> i also received an email saying "Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account." but there was nothing in skill-select


Yes, from now on, immiAccount it is.

That notification about skillSelect from what I remember is about your EOI getting suspended, and there isn't any correspondence in there either, but a statement somewhere at the top or bottom part of the screen stating EOI suspended due to successful visa lodge.


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, from now on, immiAccount it is.
> 
> That notification about skillSelect from what I remember is about your EOI getting suspended, and there isn't any correspondence in there either, but a statement somewhere at the top or bottom part of the screen stating EOI suspended due to successful visa lodge.





Yeah, exactly i also saw that EOI suspension message somewhere in skill select.


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi Guys.
Please look at my Signature for my PR process timeline.
Now, i have some queries. My passport is less than 6 months old(expiring in Feb’16) and i am an onshore applicant. last week i came back to Bangladesh and today i applied for a new (renew) passport. i know i have to fillup form 929 and upload my new passport details to immi account. But, do i also have to arrange a new PCC or do the form 80/1221 or anything else?

I have not seen the ‘Request Complete’ button and do anyone know why?


----------



## harinadipelly (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi Guys ,

I submitted my visa application on 11th sept 2015

I am done with PCC and Medicals .. PCC on 8-9-2015 and Medicals on 16-9-2015..

Currently my visa application status is " Application received " .

In two days, document uploading activity will also be done ..

Can any one tell me the time frame for getting the PR , from the state of application received ?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## SURYA123 (Aug 17, 2015)

harinadipelly said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I submitted my visa application on 11th sept 2015
> 
> ...


Hi,
Official processing time is 3 months from the day you paid your application fees. Looking at the trend, visa lodged in September, will get grant by November end / early December this year.


----------



## Xabier84 (Aug 11, 2015)

Seeing the trend from July and August applicants it seems it might take somewhere between 40 to 60 days.

If you're very lucky you might receive your PR before the end of October.

Good luck




harinadipelly said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I submitted my visa application on 11th sept 2015
> 
> ...


----------



## harinadipelly (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks a lot friend


----------



## harinadipelly (Aug 31, 2015)

SURYA123 said:


> Hi,
> Official processing time is 3 months from the day you paid your application fees. Looking at the trend, visa lodged in September, will get grant by November end / early December this year.


Thanks a lot friend


----------



## harinadipelly (Aug 31, 2015)

Xabier84 said:


> Seeing the trend from July and August applicants it seems it might take somewhere between 40 to 60 days.
> 
> If you're very lucky you might receive your PR before the end of October.
> 
> Good luck



Thanks a lot friend for the reply and also for giving boosting information .. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hello guys,

I'm working on Form 80, having some doubts:

1) my girlfriend is not included in the application, she will come to Australia with Working Holiday Visa. Should I mention her in the Form 80?
2) have you specified any travel abroad you did in the past 10 years, indicating data and countries?

Thanks


----------



## michelleyw (Sep 4, 2015)

al10 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I'm working on Form 80, having some doubts:
> 
> ...


Hi, I have just finished my form 80 with the help from my agent~ 

Apparently you should include all true information although it may be time consuming. So I would say:

1) Yes! Do include your girlfriend in the application
2) Try look into your passport, I believe that no one can provide 100% accurate information (if you have travelled quite alot for the last 10 years), but do try and provide the travel history as accurate as possible.

All the best!


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

michelleyw said:


> Hi, I have just finished my form 80 with the help from my agent~
> 
> Apparently you should include all true information although it may be time consuming. So I would say:
> 
> ...



So, you're suggesting to mention her in the Form also if she is not included in the Visa application, right? 

Thank you!!!


----------



## michelleyw (Sep 4, 2015)

al10 said:


> So, you're suggesting to mention her in the Form also if she is not included in the Visa application, right?
> 
> Thank you!!!


Yes~ even if shes not included in the visa application, she should be mentioned as your girlfriend (Partner)


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi All,

Got my Visa Lodged last Thursday, PCC was done on Friday and uploaded along with all other documents. Medicals will be done this coming Thursday.

I'm a bit anxious about the process after Front Loading all documents.

Please can anyone help me with what happens and could happen post front loading of all documents? (in the back ground of waiting).

Also, do the CO assignment and Grants come on a particular date every month like the invitations?

Thank you very much in Advance.


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

michelleyw said:


> Yes~ even if shes not included in the visa application, she should be mentioned as your girlfriend (Partner)


Thanks again!!!


----------



## vchandwani (May 7, 2015)

Front loading all documents might lead to direct grant, and there is specific date of a month on which grants are given, it's a ongoing process , which usually takes around 2-3 months after the lodge date.




kenny_lowe23 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my Visa Lodged last Thursday, PCC was done on Friday and uploaded along with all other documents. Medicals will be done this coming Thursday.
> 
> ...


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

Do I need to suspend/withdraw our 190 EOI as i lodged 189 application?


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

vchandwani said:


> Front loading all documents might lead to direct grant, and there is specific date of a month on which grants are given, it's a ongoing process , which usually takes around 2-3 months after the lodge date.


Thanks Chandwani, Do you know which date every month the grants come through?

Would the CO be involved in a Direct Grant?


----------



## vchandwani (May 7, 2015)

Sorry for misspell, there is no specific date. It is given through out the month



kenny_lowe23 said:


> Thanks Chandwani, Do you know which date every month the grants come through?
> 
> Would the CO be involved in a Direct Grant?


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Thanks Chandwani, Do you know which date every month the grants come through?
> 
> Would the CO be involved in a Direct Grant?


Well, IMO, there is no specific date that is allocated every month for grants. It is true only for EOIs. 

If you observe, folks are getting grants on a daily basis. Take a look at this spreadsheet.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...MfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit?pli=1#gid=1024841965


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

Based on current trend, is it reasonable to expect CO allocated by end of October for those who lodged on 7 September?


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> kenny_lowe23 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Chandwani, Do you know which date every month the grants come through?
> ...


Thanks Kallu


----------



## vchandwani (May 7, 2015)

Yes you can, however it can be between 50-70 days .



hungvn89 said:


> Based on current trend, is it reasonable to expect CO allocated by end of October for those who lodged on 7 September?


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

Dear All,

I've contacted the medical center for anticipating the exams, in order to have them ready before the CO assignment.
they told me I should have received a code, from which they can see which exams I need to do. 
Is this code available before CO assignment? 
Anybody here who has already done the medicals before CO assignment?

Cheers


----------



## sai438 (Aug 19, 2014)

al10 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I've contacted the medical center for anticipating the exams, in order to have them ready before the CO assignment.
> they told me I should have received a code, from which they can see which exams I need to do.
> ...


Hi a10,

once you login to your immi account, in your application you should see "Get Health Details". you should click it and login to e-medicals and get your HAP ID. Take a print out and go to prescribed medical center near your area. They will upload your medical details. Check following Link
Immigration panel physicians

Hope this helps.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

al10 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I've contacted the medical center for anticipating the exams, in order to have them ready before the CO assignment.
> they told me I should have received a code, from which they can see which exams I need to do.
> ...


That code is called HAP ID. Ref: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/869090-medical-test-without-co-email.html


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

sai438 said:


> Hi a10,
> 
> once you login to your immi account, in your application you should see "Get Health Details". you should click it and login to e-medicals and get your HAP ID. Take a print out and go to prescribed medical center near your area. They will upload your medical details. Check following Link
> Immigration panel physicians
> ...


Thanks!! The I will ask my agent for the code!


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi 

I have a question, does anyone know which batch of Lodgements are getting COs assigned and which batch of lodgements are getting grants?

I think that might give us an idea of our September batch assignments and grants.


----------



## sai438 (Aug 19, 2014)

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a question, does anyone know which batch of Lodgements are getting COs assigned and which batch of lodgements are getting grants?
> 
> I think that might give us an idea of our September batch assignments and grants.


Kenny,

Can you update your signature with your details.

Applications lodged in August are getting COs and grants.


----------



## sai438 (Aug 19, 2014)

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a question, does anyone know which batch of Lodgements are getting COs assigned and which batch of lodgements are getting grants?
> 
> I think that might give us an idea of our September batch assignments and grants.


Refer to this https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing
and update it with your details as well. Please do not delete or modify any rows or columns, just add your row.


----------



## iamgillu (Feb 8, 2015)

Sorry for the out of topic questions. 
1. The PCC have to be as mentioned in the website? 
For eg: For citizens of a country residing abroad, it says it has to be from the respective embassy. Just curious because I think you can still get PCC from the home country even if you are not present in the country. 

2. Medicals have to be from the hospital/clinics mentioned in the immigration website?

Note: I haven't received an invite yet. Just trying to secure the documents in advance. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

iamgillu said:


> Sorry for the out of topic questions.
> 1. The PCC have to be as mentioned in the website?
> For eg: For citizens of a country residing abroad, it says it has to be from the respective embassy. Just curious because I think you can still get PCC from the home country even if you are not present in the country.
> 
> ...


1. Not necessarily the embassies. Different countries have different offices where you can apply for and get the PCC. For instance if in India, it is the passport PSK. If overseas and applying for an Indian PCC, then it would be the Indian Embassy there. See if this page can be of any help about where to get the PCC from: https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations

2. Yes. https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/immigration-panel-physicians

Also note that securing PCCs and Medicals so early in the process can leave you with significantly less time before you would be required to visit Australia on the PR visa. Do these PCC and Medicals only if you are comfortable with traveling to Australia on a short notice after the PR visa is granted.


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

sai438 said:


> Kenny,
> 
> Can you update your signature with your details.
> 
> Applications lodged in August are getting COs and grants.



Thanks i'm on it...


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> 1. Not necessarily the embassies. Different countries have different offices where you can apply for and get the PCC. For instance if in India, it is the passport PSK. If overseas and applying for an Indian PCC, then it would be the Indian Embassy there. See if this page can be of any help about where to get the PCC from: https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations
> 
> 2. Yes. https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/immigration-panel-physicians
> 
> Also note that securing PCCs and Medicals so early in the process can leave you with significantly less time before you would be required to visit Australia on the PR visa. Do these PCC and Medicals only if you are comfortable with traveling to Australia on a short notice after the PR visa is granted.


Hi Keeda,

How much is normally given to a candidate between Grant and IED?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> How much is normally given to a candidate between Grant and IED?


It is not counted from Grant, but 12 months from PCC or Medicals (whichever is done earlier). That too in normal cases. In case if you were asked to sign the health declaration form, then it is 6 months from the date you sign this health declaration.

For instance, under normal circumstances, if you did PCC on 15-Aug and the medicals will be undertaken on 28-Sep this year, then your IED will be 14-Aug-2016 irrespective of your grant date.


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> It is not counted from Grant, but 12 months from PCC or Medicals (whichever is done earlier). That too in normal cases. In case if you were asked to sign the health declaration form, then it is 6 months from the date you sign this health declaration.
> 
> For instance, under normal circumstances, if you did PCC on 15-Aug and the medicals will be undertaken on 28-Sep this year, then your IED will be 14-Aug-2016 irrespective of your grant date.


Thanks Keeda....


----------



## michelleyw (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi all,

When I logged into Immiaccount, I realised there's a new link, 'Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant', when I pressed into the link, it stated to fill in form 80. Though I have already submitted form 80 on the 17th of September. 

May I know what is going on. Do I need to do anything about it?

Thanks~


----------



## kingsss125 (May 14, 2015)

have you already lodged the visa application? i think so and you have also uploaded form 80. i have seen somehwre but on this forum- where some stated that it would appear if one front load form 80 before CO assignment.

i dont think its anything to worry about












michelleyw said:


> Hi all,
> 
> When I logged into Immiaccount, I realised there's a new link, 'Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant', when I pressed into the link, it stated to fill in form 80. Though I have already submitted form 80 on the 17th of September.
> 
> ...


----------



## omkard87 (Aug 28, 2014)

I think you should,
they expect all truthful info

I did mention my girlfriend as a non-dependent migrant.
she is in Australia on a student visa.


----------



## omkard87 (Aug 28, 2014)

I have couple of questions?
Iam sure there would be many in my shoes as well,

1) I submitted form 80, 9-10 months back when I applied for my 485 visa...can I use the same one..considering there are not much changes since then?

2) While mentioning countries resided...i only mentioned countries where i have substantially lived in?.. Did I have to mention all the countries I visited even as a tourist? 
If yes can you edit the application again. or just wait till the CO questions you about it? It will be mentioned in form 80 anyways.


3) I have mentioned my girlfriend as a non-dependent migrant (She is already in australia for the next 4 years, and she should be sponsered anyway later on, so i didnt put her as a migrating one)
So should that delay my application in anyway (except doing the medicals again for her)???

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Skilled Individual 189 
261313 - Software Engineer
EOI Submitted with 65 points: 29 August 2015
Invitation Received: 7 Sept 2015
Visa Applied: 15 Sept 2015
PCC: NOT YET SUBMITTED
Medicals: NOT YET SUBMITTED
CO: ????
Grant: X


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

*Lodged visa application.... waiting for CO to be assigned*

Hi All,

I have also submitted my visa and waiting for further communication from CO. Uploaded all the documents including PCC. Waiting for my medicals to be done some time next week. All the best for all who are eagerly waiting for successful processing of VISA. 

Regards,
Kasi Maddula.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
189 (With 65 pts) | 261313 | IELTS (27-JUN-15): Points 10| ACS: 28-Aug-15; Points 10 | EOI submitted: 28-Aug-15; EOI invited: 07-SEP-15 | 189 visa lodged: 16-SEP-15; Doc upload: 16-SEP-15 | PCC: 22-SEP-15 | CO Assigned: ???


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

omkard87 said:


> I think you should,
> they expect all truthful info
> 
> I did mention my girlfriend as a non-dependent migrant.
> she is in Australia on a student visa.


Same I did. I mentioned her as girlfriend, answered yes at the answer "migrating with you?". Then I specified in the additional information part that she will apply for WHV just after my visa grant.
Let's hear the opinion of my migration agent.


----------



## iamgillu (Feb 8, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> 1. Not necessarily the embassies. Different countries have different offices where you can apply for and get the PCC. For instance if in India, it is the passport PSK. If overseas and applying for an Indian PCC, then it would be the Indian Embassy there. See if this page can be of any help about where to get the PCC from:
> 
> 2. Yes.
> 
> Also note that securing PCCs and Medicals so early in the process can leave you with significantly less time before you would be required to visit Australia on the PR visa. Do these PCC and Medicals only if you are comfortable with traveling to Australia on a short notice after the PR visa is granted.


Thank you KeeDa for the tip about the getting PCC and Medicals on a later period. 
Since I am not based in India, I think I will have to go through the embassy. A waiting time of 45 days and handing over the passport to the embassy for the PCC is a bit worrisome for me as I am anticipating some travel around that time.


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

Hello guys 

Just want to know from curiosity .
Does any one got allocated a CO yet in September EOI ?

Cheera


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sdas02 said:


> Hello guys
> 
> Just want to know from curiosity .
> Does any one got allocated a CO yet in September EOI ?
> ...


Yes, many. Check this and the other main 189 thread and you will find the google spreadsheet being maintained by members here (to track application status, CO allocation, etc). You can also check here: My Immigration Tracker | information
2 members here got themselves a CO allocated today.


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, many. Check this and the other main 189 thread and you will find the google spreadsheet being maintained by members here (to track application status, CO allocation, etc). You can also check here: My Immigration Tracker | information 2 members here got themselves a CO allocated today.



And is there any way I can come to know if any CO is allocated in my case ?
Or I can't know unless he asks for any document


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sdas02 said:


> And is there any way I can come to know if any CO is allocated in my case ?
> Or I can't know unless he asks for any document


There are mixed observations about this, but mostly if nothing is requested, your status will remain as "Application received" until the grant (when it will directly change to "Finalized"). For a few, without a CO requesting any documents, it did change to "Assessment in progress" and they also received an email about it. From what I can tell, this happened to them because they had called to inquire about the status. Otherwise, it is only when a CO requests for documents will that change to "Information requested", when you submit the documents, to "Assessment in progress", and finally to "Finalized" on the day you receive the grant.


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> There are mixed observations about this, but mostly if nothing is requested, your status will remain as "Application received" until the grant (when it will directly change to "Finalized"). For a few, without a CO requesting any documents, it did change to "Assessment in progress" and they also received an email about it. From what I can tell, this happened to them because they had called to inquire about the status. Otherwise, it is only when a CO requests for documents will that change to "Information requested", when you submit the documents, to "Assessment in progress", and finally to "Finalized" on the day you receive the grant.




Thanks Keeda


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, many. Check this and the other main 189 thread and you will find the google spreadsheet being maintained by members here (to track application status, CO allocation, etc). You can also check here: My Immigration Tracker | information
> 2 members here got themselves a CO allocated today.


Keeda,

This link shows only Jun EOI for 189....where are the SEP details?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sri2107 said:


> Keeda,
> 
> This link shows only Jun EOI for 189....where are the SEP details?


Sri,
That is not official data, but voluntary entered data from forum members. It would benefit all if we spread the word and request forum members to track their data in this tool.


----------



## ajiteshraj (Aug 27, 2015)

I submitted by PR application on 7th September only. I am waiting for my Indian Police check certificate for which I applied on 15th Sept . Good luck to everyone .

______________________________________________________________________________________________
ANZSCO: 261312 - PTE - 77 78 86 74 EOI 189: 25/08/15 (65) - EOI Invite: 07/09/15 - Visa Application 189: 07/09/15 - CO contact: ???


----------



## that_indian_guy (Sep 1, 2015)

*189 visa September 2015 gang*

Calling all September invitees for 189.
Please post your status/queries here


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi All,

I'm part of the 7th Sept EOI invitation club too and i just found this thread.

Has any lucky person got the CO assigned yet from this batch? Cause i think i saw in the google doc list some people had CO assigned, or it could just be my anxiety acting up. :d


----------



## temiseun (Mar 2, 2015)

From the trend CO's usually get assigned after about 45days of lodgement and in some cases, a direct grant is given without CO being assigned. 


kenny_lowe23 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm part of the 7th Sept EOI invitation club too and i just found this thread.
> 
> Has any lucky person got the CO assigned yet from this batch?


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

temiseun said:


> From the trend CO's usually get assigned after about 45days of lodgement and in some cases, a direct grant is given without CO being assigned.


Yeah, must've been my anxiety.. 

Here's the link, for those who want to update their visa status and track...


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Yeah, must've been my anxiety..
> 
> Here's the link, for those who want to update their visa status and track...


where ??


----------



## vikram3151981 (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm also a part of the 7th Sept EOI invitation club and I just found this thread.
Going for medicals tomorrow with my son & wife (both non-migrating dependence).

Gud luck 2 all with your applications


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

aafarup said:


> where ??


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...haring#gid=277 

Here you go...


----------



## vikram3151981 (Apr 27, 2015)

HIV, chest X ray & medical examination (501).
What to expect in 501?


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Yeah, must've been my anxiety..
> 
> Here's the link, for those who want to update their visa status and track...



Link provided is not working.........


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

vikram3151981 said:


> HIV, chest X ray & medical examination (501).
> What to expect in 501?


As part of 501 - BP, Eye exam, Weight, height, and a urine sample will be taken(not sure what for).


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

sri2107 said:


> Link provided is not working.........



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277


----------



## vikram3151981 (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks Kenny


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

seems like no one from September group has been contacted by CO yet.


----------



## sai438 (Aug 19, 2014)

zebust said:


> seems like no one from September group has been contacted by CO yet.


Yes...There are lot of backlogs pending...


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

sai438 said:


> Yes...There are lot of backlogs pending...


I see alot of August Invitees getting direct grants, just 7 weeks of processing.

Can we assume if they have moved on to grant's in august, they are done with all the invitees from all the other months?


----------



## cool_shah01 (Feb 1, 2015)

*Where to upload documents?*



milapss2003 said:


> Not at all. Just fill in all details like you did during EOI, pay visa fees, upload all your docs and then wait for grant


Hi,
Today, I filled all the details on IMMI account and paid VISA fees, But i don't see any such option to upload documents.
Please let me know where is the option to upload documents?

Thanks //


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

cool_shah01 said:


> Hi,
> Today, I filled all the details on IMMI account and paid VISA fees, But i don't see any such option to upload documents.
> Please let me know where is the option to upload documents?
> 
> Thanks //


1) when you submit application and pay the fee, the status in your immi account should say "application received". 

2) then click on the field titled as "action" and then select "view application", there you will find upload options.


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

Guys,

I see that quite few people uploading form 1221 upfront along with form 80. What is this 1221 form about...i mean is this for change of adress or spelling mistakes correction or.. anything else ? please suggest so that I can upload this... .


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

I saw couple of cases CO is asking for CV. Can we provide the CV we are using in Job portal...or there is any specific format ? please suggest


----------



## cool_shah01 (Feb 1, 2015)

zebust said:


> 1) when you submit application and pay the fee, the status in your immi account should say "application received".
> 
> 2) then click on the field titled as "action" and then select "view application", there you will find upload options.


Thank you my friend.
Now 1 more question, Do we need to upload certified copies of documents OR just color scan copies?

The department still says below,Please suggest.

Provide evidence of the applicant's English language ability.

*This may include a certified copy of *their International English Language Testing System (IELTS) certification, Occupational English Test (OET) certificate, Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-Based Test (TOEFL iBT) score report, Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE) statement of results or Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic) score report.



Thanks //


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi All,

I submitted tax documents and last 6 months payslips of each company I worked. Any suggestions to upload all the payslips ???? or any other documents ?


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

cool_shah01 said:


> Thank you my friend.
> Now 1 more question, Do we need to upload certified copies of documents OR just color scan copies?
> 
> The department still says below,Please suggest.
> ...



i have submitted only the colored scans for all my documents. because, that was the popular notion on this forum, that if documents are color scanned they are acceptable. 

but i did that few days ago, i don't know if the CO will raise any issue with that or no. :fingerscrossed:


rest is up to you.


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

GUys,

I submitted a wrong police clearance (state instead of national). Should I upload again with mentioning National ?


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

cool_shah01 said:


> Thank you my friend.
> Now 1 more question, Do we need to upload certified copies of documents OR just color scan copies?
> 
> The department still says below,Please suggest.
> ...



Hi,

People are uploading color copy of the documents and getting their grant, so no issue with that. Moreover, in case of PTE, score card is directly send to DIBP by PTE themselves (you have to trigger it from your account).

Cheers.


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

sri2107 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I see that quite few people uploading form 1221 upfront along with form 80. What is this 1221 form about...i mean is this for change of adress or spelling mistakes correction or.. anything else ? please suggest so that I can upload this... .


Echoing Sri's question. Can anyone shed some light on this form 1221?


----------



## Visionary (Jul 18, 2014)

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Echoing Sri's question. Can anyone shed some light on this form 1221?


Its a form that is used to submit additional personal details, you can go to https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf

and have a look...


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

I saw couple of cases CO is asking for CV. Can we provide the CV we are using in Job portal...or there is any specific format ? please suggest


----------



## abdallah.elarosy (Oct 1, 2015)

grt group and tons of info here  lodged for my 189 visa on the 10th of September  is it better to upload form 80 now or wait till the CO request it? if yes, which criteria shall i go to, in the application page, to upload it there?
also, i uploaded all my documents in the original language (arabic) and the translation of them, and got both of them signed by a dentist as a certified copies, is that all of do i have to do anything else ?
can anyone advise plzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## saisaa (Jul 15, 2015)

Hello all, 

Lodged my 189 visa application yesterday (30 september 2015). Included my wife as dependent.

Until now, I was thinking we only upload PCC and MC after CO gets assigned and asks us to. However, the option to upload PCC and MC is already enabled as soon as I lodged Visa. 

Can we go ahead and upload these now itself? or wait for CO to ask.

Also, do we need to upload each country visit's entry and exit immigration stamp pages on passport? A friend said he provided these details but I could not find an option while uploading rest of the documents

Regards
S


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

sri2107 said:


> I saw couple of cases CO is asking for CV. Can we provide the CV we are using in Job portal...or there is any specific format ? please suggest


You will need a new CV prepared in lines with what you have given in to ACS and got signed by your manager or HR. It should also be very detailed, with duties and responsibilities and positions held.


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

abdallah.elarosy said:


> grt group and tons of info here  lodged for my 189 visa on the 10th of September  is it better to upload form 80 now or wait till the CO request it? if yes, which criteria shall i go to, in the application page, to upload it there?
> also, i uploaded all my documents in the original language (arabic) and the translation of them, and got both of them signed by a dentist as a certified copies, is that all of do i have to do anything else ?
> can anyone advise plzzzzzzzzzzzz


Hi Abdallah,

Its best to fill and upload your Form 80 now, that improves your chances of a Direct Grant and yes, you go to the application page and attached the document like all the others.

Not sure on the second question though, as everything i sent was in english...


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

kenny_lowe23 said:


> You will need a new CV prepared in lines with what you have given in to ACS and got signed by your manager or HR. It should also be very detailed, with duties and responsibilities and positions held.


Thanks for the reply...but current company will talk about the respective responsibilities...that we already have it in the reference letters for ACS...regarding past responsibilities....manger/lead will not sign ....whats your thought ?


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

saisaa said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Lodged my 189 visa application yesterday (30 september 2015). Included my wife as dependent.
> 
> ...



Hi Sai,

You can wait for the CO to ask for the MC and PCC and you can also get it done now and upload it. 

The difference is that with it uploaded now, before the CO ask for it, you will increase your chances of a direct grant but, the down side is that your IED will be calculated from the date of your PCC or MC which ever is earliest, which will give you a lesser amount of time to move, once you get the grant.

And i have not taken photo copies of my entry and exist stamp from each country i visited, rather i mentioned all the places i visited outside of India in my Form 80.


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

sri2107 said:


> Thanks for the reply...but current company will talk about the respective responsibilities...that we already have it in the reference letters for ACS...regarding past responsibilities....manger/lead will not sign ....whats your thought ?


I had the same problem as well, i had to track down one of my previous companies manager and explain what i need from him and he signed it for me.

It might not make a lot of difference, but as my agent told me, if i get all my documents attested by my managers (past and present) and notary attested, it gives higher credibility to your documentation and reduces your processing time and it would avoid a job verification call from the CO.

you can go ahead with it now, in-case the CO gets back with queries about your past responsibilities you might have to provide it. Hope this helps.


----------



## abdallah.elarosy (Oct 1, 2015)

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Hi Abdallah,
> 
> Its best to fill and upload your Form 80 now, that improves your chances of a Direct Grant and yes, you go to the application page and attached the document like all the others.
> 
> Not sure on the second question though, as everything i sent was in english...


thx alot


----------



## sahni1982 (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks for the useful info.




KeeDa said:


> It is not counted from Grant, but 12 months from PCC or Medicals (whichever is done earlier). That too in normal cases. In case if you were asked to sign the health declaration form, then it is 6 months from the date you sign this health declaration.
> 
> For instance, under normal circumstances, if you did PCC on 15-Aug and the medicals will be undertaken on 28-Sep this year, then your IED will be 14-Aug-2016 irrespective of your grant date.


----------



## vikram3151981 (Apr 27, 2015)

Dear Senior Expats,
I have front loaded the following documents (Scanned colour/as it was copies) for myself and the minimal documents required for my wife and son as they both are non-migrating dependants:
Work Experience - Promotion Letter	29/09/2015	Promotion_Order_2012.pdf
Photograph - Passport Photo with embedded name	29/09/2015 Passport_Photo_Name_embedded.pdf
Photograph - Passport photo	29/09/2015	Passport_Photo.pdf
Work Experience - Resume	29/09/2015	CV_Primary Applicant.pdf
Work Experience - Employment references	29/09/2015	Employment_Reference.pdf
Qualifications - Certifications	29/09/2015	Certifications.pdf
Work Experience - 28/09/2015	Appointment Letter_Primary Applicant.pdf
Work Experience - 28/09/2015	Income_Tax_Return and Form 16.pdf
Work Experience - Payslip	Pay Slip	28/09/2015	Salary slips.pdf
Work Experience - Salary Account Statement	28/09/2015	Salary_AC_Statment.pdf
Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment	Form 80	26/09/2015	Form 80.pdf
Qualifications - Mark sheet's, Certificates, Degree	26/09/2015	Educational Certificates_Degree.pdf
Birth Certificate	26/09/2015	Birth_Certificate_Primary_Applicant.pdf
Travel Document	Passport	Passport	24/09/2015	Passport.pdf
Character, Evidence of- National	Police Clearance Certificate	24/09/2015	PCC_PA.pdf
Language Ability - English, Evidence of	Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic)	PTE_Test Report Form	24/09/2015	PTE_Test_Report_Form.pdf
Skills Assessment, Evidence of	Skills Assessment	Engineers_Australia_Letter_of_Recognition	24/09/2015	Skill_Assessment_Evidence.pdf

Did I miss something?
Valuable suggestions awaited.............


----------



## vikram3151981 (Apr 27, 2015)

Also done with medicals of all 3 of us
&
Health requirements in my IMMI account shows following message
"All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime"


----------



## youngarch (Jun 18, 2015)

*Questions about health check*



vikram3151981 said:


> Also done with medicals of all 3 of us
> &
> Health requirements in my IMMI account shows following message
> "All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime"


Hi vikram3151981,

I also submitted my application on 08 sep 2015 and on the way to front upload all required document. However, I got confused with the appropriate time to do a medical check for the application.

I could download the document on the day when I completed my visa application and the title of the doc is 'Referral letter' which includes my personal details and HAP ID.

And I booked for medical check with this document and completed it about 2 weeks ago. However, when I read through the details on AUS immi website, it is better to wait until CO asks me to do the check, otherwise it could delay my visa process.

Do you know anything about this? And do you know where I can check "Health requirements in my IMMI account" ??

Thanks


----------



## vikram3151981 (Apr 27, 2015)

Hey youngarch,
1. Undergoing medicals at any time after lodging your visa application will only have an impact on your IED. Its not going to delay your visa processing time rather if you have everything front loaded including medicals before allotment of CO, the chances for direct grant are more in such cases.
2. Above all, you can also go for medicals before lodging your visa application under My Health Declarations in your Immi account.
3. You can check Health requirements in your IMMI account by clicking the button "Get Health details".


----------



## cool_shah01 (Feb 1, 2015)

vikram3151981 said:


> Dear Senior Expats,
> I have front loaded the following documents (Scanned colour/as it was copies) for myself and the minimal documents required for my wife and son as they both are non-migrating dependants:
> Work Experience - Promotion Letter	29/09/2015	Promotion_Order_2012.pdf
> Photograph - Passport Photo with embedded name	29/09/2015 Passport_Photo_Name_embedded.pdf
> ...


Dear Vikram,

Just 1 clarification, regarding your below description.

How come you are defining your wife and child as *NON-MIGRATING members?*

are they not migrating along with you as part of PR/ Immigration process?

I am asking this question as my situation is exactly like you.
My wife and child are going to travel along with me, So i am considering them as *migrating members*. 
Please provide me clarification for my understanding.

Thanks//


----------



## vikram3151981 (Apr 27, 2015)

cool_shah01 said:


> Dear Vikram,
> 
> Just 1 clarification, regarding your below description.
> 
> ...


Hey Cool_Shah01,
Lets keep it simple; If any of your dependants, of whom you have paid the fee and included them in your visa application also are Migrating dependants else all those whom you have declared as dependants in your application, except those as told above, are Non-migrating dependants.


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

vikram3151981 said:


> Hey Cool_Shah01,
> Lets keep it simple; If any of your dependants, of whom you have paid the fee and included them in your visa application also are Migrating dependants else all those whom you have declared as dependants in your application, except those as told above, are Non-migrating dependants.


Guys.... under what category do we need to upload form 1221


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

Visionary said:


> Its a form that is used to submit additional personal details, you can go to https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf
> 
> and have a look...



Guys.....under what category do we need to upload this 1221 document ????


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

Guys update your status in the below spreed sheet to track time lines

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=1024841965


----------



## sweetdaisy2009 (Oct 5, 2015)

*Submitted Docs on 11th Sept 2015*

I have also applied for Visa 189... eagerly waiting for the VIsa
EOI submitted - 30-Apr-15
Invitation - 13-June-15
Fees deposit - 30-June-15
Case Officer appointed - 27 Aug 2015
Docs submitted - 11 Sep 2015
But still waiting....:fingerscrossed:

Can anybody reply ... how long i need to wait....lane:


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

sweetdaisy2009 said:


> I have also applied for Visa 189... eagerly waiting for the VIsa
> EOI submitted - 30-Apr-15
> Invitation - 13-June-15
> Fees deposit - 30-June-15
> ...


Shouldn't be long now, you could try calling the GSM and asking the status of your application. I believe there is a number on the website.


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

I see grants coming in from folks who have lodged their visas towards the end of august, shouldn't be long before the September "Lodger" (hope this terms catches on)  will start getting their CO assigned.

I assume, maybe a week or two from now for CO assignment.


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello fellas.
I know I sound bit too eager but when do you think we, 7th September applicants can call DIBP for an update?


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

aafarup said:


> Hello fellas.
> I know I sound bit too eager but when do you think we, 7th September applicants can call DIBP for an update?


I guess the ideal time would be 9 weeks from the date of lodging your visa.

Cause CO would be assigned after 5 weeks and from the trend of things, Direct Grants come anywhere between 7 to 9 weeks from the date of lodging. If not, already contacted by the DIBP.


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

So I received an Invitation on september 7th.. Visa is subclass 189 Electronics Engineer. But I had to go on vacation on the same day! Literally got the invite a few hours before my flight!! 

So I didn't do anything till I got back on the 21st of September. 

well I had to get a new Sri Lankan National ID card (which I had previously lost but never really needed since I have my passport) so took another week for that. Finally lodged the visa application on the 29th of September!

Anyways by now I've pretty much uploaded everything I can for the moment. Just got the health clearance online.

I'm still waiting for the Sri Lankan police clearance but that should arrive in the next 2 weeks. A bigger concern is that I lived for the last 10 years in the United States so I have to get FBI clearance as well! 
I mailed my stuff for that on the 18th of August and they received it on the 29th.. But they take 11 weeks to process it so I'm looking at around mid-November at the latest till I receive FBI Clearance.

On the other hand I had to get police clearance for each State in the US that I lived in but that was gotten instantly online so no problems there..

I don't think I will get a CO till late November anyways so I guess its ok 

I'm guessing none of you guys in this thread who have already uploaded everything has gotten a CO yet?


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

BatWolf said:


> So I received an Invitation on september 7th.. Visa is subclass 189 Electronics Engineer. But I had to go on vacation on the same day! Literally got the invite a few hours before my flight!!
> 
> So I didn't do anything till I got back on the 21st of September.
> 
> ...


Hi Batwolf,

Please update your status here https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=1024841965

you can track how the CO assignment and Grants are moving along.


----------



## syedmujeeb01 (Oct 6, 2015)

guys any one is applying through OPLENTUZ consultancy from hyderabad please let me know about the service I am just scared to pay the huge initial amount 

I need forum help I want to apply for 189 visa I have done my bachelors's in commerce and working as a financial accountant from past 3 years 

what is the starting process how I have to start with and can we take PTE instead IELTS


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Hi Batwolf,
> 
> Please update your status here https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=1024841965
> 
> you can track how the CO assignment and Grants are moving along.


Getting the following error when I click on link..
*
Not Found
Error 404*




syedmujeeb01 said:


> guys any one is applying through OPLENTUZ consultancy from hyderabad please let me know about the service I am just scared to pay the huge initial amount
> 
> I need forum help I want to apply for 189 visa I have done my bachelors's in commerce and working as a financial accountant from past 3 years
> 
> what is the starting process how I have to start with and can we take PTE instead IELTS


I personally do not see the point of going with a consultancy/lawyer especially with the ridiculous amount of money they charge (over here around $2000 to $5000) if you are good with computers and internet and can understand basic English (which u have to be proficient at to apply anyways).
If you are on this forum you are basically proven u don't need to go thru a consultancy! 

I initially did consider hiring someone to help since when I was in the US I had a lawyer to help file all visa stuff.. But after just looking at the AU immigration website and later finding this forum I found the process to be extremely simple..

Up to you to decide but imho it's a waste of money..


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

BatWolf said:


> kenny_lowe23 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Batwolf,
> ...


Try this

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...uBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/htmlview?pli=1#gid=277


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi All,

Good news, we have a person who lodged their application on 31st August, who just got a direct grant.

Shouldn't be long now that September applicants will start having their applications processed. Good luck to all.


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Good news, we have a person who lodged their application on 31st August, who just got a direct grant.
> 
> Shouldn't be long now that September applicants will start having their applications processed. Good luck to all.



That is a very good news indeed Kenny.


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi, 
I submitted October 7th.


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

Hopefully, September thread will get more active as 7 Sep people gets their COs allocated in the coming weeks. Please update detail as soon as you have here:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FbZvlgMTC54aMv2LVhtcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/htmlview?pli=1#gid=277


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

Looking at the Trend i think people will start getting direct grant or CO allocation around 20th October ( around 42/43 days from 7th september)


----------



## naqui (Aug 7, 2015)

Visa Lodged 189: 07/09/2015 - Engineering technologsts

Medicals and PCC uploaded upfront.

Direct Grant: 12/10/2015

All the best guys.


----------



## kingsss125 (May 14, 2015)

Congrats!!!!!

can you post your timeline and also would be very kind if you can let us know the documents you submitted ?

have you claimed points for work? and what all docs submitted? 













naqui said:


> Visa Lodged 189: 07/09/2015 - Engineering technologsts
> 
> Medicals and PCC uploaded upfront.
> 
> ...


----------



## naqui (Aug 7, 2015)

kingsss125 said:


> Congrats!!!!!
> 
> can you post your timeline and also would be very kind if you can let us know the documents you submitted ?
> 
> have you claimed points for work? and what all docs submitted?


Hey Sure,

Please find my time line.

VISA Type: Skilled Individual 189 
ANZSCO Code: 233914 - Engineering Technologist

31 Jul 2014 - Engineers Australia Submitted
10 Sept 2014 - Engineers Australia Positive Response
26 Jun 2015 - Engineers Australia 1 year Aussie work Experience
23 Jul 2015 - 1 Year Aussie work Experience Granted
06 Aug 2015 - PTE - A: (S 90|L 90|W 89|R 83) Overall 90
08 Aug 2015 - EOI Submitted with 65 points
7 Sept 2015 - Invitation Received
07 Sept 2015 - Visa Applied
07 Sept 2015- Aussie work Experience - Employer Reference letter + PAYG Tax return document
07 Sept 2015 - Form 80 Submitted
07 Sept 2015 - PCC ( Sri Lanka + Australia)
14 Sept 2015 - Medicals
12 OCT 2015 - Grant


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

naqui said:


> Visa Lodged 189: 07/09/2015 - Engineering technologsts
> 
> Medicals and PCC uploaded upfront.
> 
> ...



Congratulations Naquai, you are the first of us.

Please could update your details in the link below, there are a lot of anxious people who look to it for their grant and your amazing news is sure to relieve some anxiety.


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...uBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/htmlview?pli=1#gid=277


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

naqui said:


> Visa Lodged 189: 07/09/2015 - Engineering technologsts
> 
> Medicals and PCC uploaded upfront.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!


----------



## michelleyw (Sep 4, 2015)

naqui said:


> Visa Lodged 189: 07/09/2015 - Engineering technologsts
> 
> Medicals and PCC uploaded upfront.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!! That's such a wonderful news! )


----------



## vikram3151981 (Apr 27, 2015)

naqui said:


> Visa Lodged 189: 07/09/2015 - Engineering technologsts
> 
> Medicals and PCC uploaded upfront.
> 
> ...


Congrats Naqui............


----------



## naqui (Aug 7, 2015)

thanks guys,

I will be congratulating everyone very soon as well!!!

Spreadsheet updated as well. 

cheers,


----------



## gurpreetsyngh (Jul 23, 2015)

congrats!

any CO allocation for other applicants who lodged their visa from Sep 1- Sep 7 ?


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

Congrats naqui ...... lodged application on 07 sep....grate newssss

Very encouraging new to Sep guys....


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

naqui said:


> Visa Lodged 189: 07/09/2015 - Engineering technologsts
> 
> Medicals and PCC uploaded upfront.
> 
> ...


Congrats Mate... We can hope to see some more good news soon  :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## harinadipelly (Aug 31, 2015)

naqui said:


> Visa Lodged 189: 07/09/2015 - Engineering technologsts
> 
> Medicals and PCC uploaded upfront.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Naqui !!!!


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

naqui said:


> Visa Lodged 189: 07/09/2015 - Engineering technologsts
> 
> Medicals and PCC uploaded upfront.
> 
> ...


Boom! Congrats Naqui!


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

gurpreetsyngh said:


> congrats!
> 
> any CO allocation for other applicants who lodged their visa from Sep 1- Sep 7 ?


I believe only a few COs have been allocated to Sept Lodged Candidates Gurpreet, but we will not know for sure, until the candidates receive a request from the CO for documents, as there is no status in the applications and portal that explicitly says "CO allocated".

Also, applicants in this group would've submitted their application on or post 7th September. 

Please update your timeline in your signature and in the google doc that has been going around, if not already done.


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

Dear All,

How long will take for CO allocation.


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

naqui said:


> thanks guys,
> 
> I will be congratulating everyone very soon as well!!!
> 
> ...


You brought good news to us Sept applicants 

Look like we will hear more Direct Grant in the coming weeks.


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

naqui said:


> Hey Sure, Please find my time line. VISA Type: Skilled Individual 189 ANZSCO Code: 233914 - Engineering Technologist 31 Jul 2014 - Engineers Australia Submitted 10 Sept 2014 - Engineers Australia Positive Response 26 Jun 2015 - Engineers Australia 1 year Aussie work Experience 23 Jul 2015 - 1 Year Aussie work Experience Granted 06 Aug 2015 - PTE - A: (S 90|L 90|W 89|R 83) Overall 90 08 Aug 2015 - EOI Submitted with 65 points 7 Sept 2015 - Invitation Received 07 Sept 2015 - Visa Applied 07 Sept 2015- Aussie work Experience - Employer Reference letter + PAYG Tax return document 07 Sept 2015 - Form 80 Submitted 07 Sept 2015 - PCC ( Sri Lanka + Australia) 14 Sept 2015 - Medicals 12 OCT 2015 - Grant



Mate first of all congrats for ur golden grant 

And just a question . Like did the CO called ur work place ?


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

dawn1981 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> How long will take for CO allocation.


It should take anywhere between 4-5 weeks, in some cases maybe more.


----------



## naqui (Aug 7, 2015)

sdas02 said:


> Mate first of all congrats for ur golden grant
> 
> And just a question . Like did the CO called ur work place ?



Hey,

I am really not sure if they called my employer as my employer did not mention anything as such.


----------



## rahulragam (May 9, 2015)

Dear friends,

I am also in the same phase. Got invitation on 6thSep and lodged visa on 27thSep. Medicals and PCC pending. Have to get PCC from India and Singapore. I was told that letter from AU immigration is required for Singapore PCC, so should i wait till CO is assigned or can i apply for it with the visa ack letter?


----------



## Anitha33 (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi ,

This link may help you,

Singapore COC + Indian PCC Experience - Asia: East and Pacific - VisaJourney

Regards,
Anitha


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

Good Morning People,
Any more Good news for September applicants today?


----------



## AL25 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hey aafarup,
Yes, doesn't look like there has been any CO contact with September applicants today. I'm only going by the Excel sheet here, maybe someone was contacted outside of the sheet. Someone from August though, did get a direct grant.

Regards,


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

AL25 said:


> Hey aafarup,
> Yes, doesn't look like there has been any CO contact with September applicants today. I'm only going by the Excel sheet here, maybe someone was contacted outside of the sheet. Someone from August though, did get a direct grant.
> 
> Regards,


Hi all,

I had applied for 189 under computer network and systems engineer and got a CO allocated this morning and have requested a copy of my wife's birth certificate and a proof of genuine relationship because i was only in India for 15 days after our wedding..but we have been in a relationship for over 6 years. I have printed all the bank statements where transfers have been made from 2010 onwards to her account from me. We are planning to give a copy of our joint bank account in India and her license copy which has the same address as my Indian address and also a copy of fixed deposit made under her name and i am the nominee. I am also planning on giving marriage photos as well as skype call logs to prove an ongoing relationship. Can you guys please provide any more input as to anything else that i should be providing them??

How soon after we have provided the documents do they give you the grant these days??

Thanks and good luck to you guys and I hope you will get a co allocated soon!!


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

Ursan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had applied for 189 under computer network and systems engineer and got a CO allocated this morning and have requested a copy of my wife's birth certificate and a proof of genuine relationship because i was only in India for 15 days after our wedding..but we have been in a relationship for over 6 years. I have printed all the bank statements where transfers have been made from 2010 onwards to her account from me. We are planning to give a copy of our joint bank account in India and her license copy which has the same address as my Indian address and also a copy of fixed deposit made under her name and i am the nominee. I am also planning on giving marriage photos as well as skype call logs to prove an ongoing relationship. Can you guys please provide any more input as to anything else that i should be providing them??
> 
> ...


I lodged on 7th of September


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi All,

Good to hear that September members are getting some activities going on with CO allocations and Direct Grants. Congrats and all the best for those eagerly waiting for update.

Meanwhile i have one question, i see below status attached to my wife health requirements.

"Health requirement – examinations assessed but further information required"

Does anyone know what does this means and do i need to worry about it, does it impact visa grant?

But my medical status shows Clearance Provided.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Ursan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had applied for 189 under computer network and systems engineer and got a CO allocated this morning and have requested a copy of my wife's birth certificate and a proof of genuine relationship because i was only in India for 15 days after our wedding..but we have been in a relationship for over 6 years. I have printed all the bank statements where transfers have been made from 2010 onwards to her account from me. We are planning to give a copy of our joint bank account in India and her license copy which has the same address as my Indian address and also a copy of fixed deposit made under her name and i am the nominee. I am also planning on giving marriage photos as well as skype call logs to prove an ongoing relationship. Can you guys please provide any more input as to anything else that i should be providing them?? *Marriage Certificate, Joint bank account, property purchased jointly, marriage invitation card, marriage photographs and maybe skype calls in your case. That should pretty much nail it *
> 
> ...


See answers inline.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

kasi.maddula said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Good to hear that September members are getting some activities going on with CO allocations and Direct Grants. Congrats and all the best for those eagerly waiting for update.
> 
> ...


Not sure what they require. But surely they have not cleared your wife's medicals. Did you get a separate email from CO asking for any additional documents for your wife's medicals? Check your spam folder. If not then no harm in calling them up. All the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Congrats who got Direct Grant,

My question, see below status attached to my wife health requirements.

"

"Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required

All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."


But in her attachment Evidence of Health still comming as recommended. 


But my medical status shows Clearance Provided.


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

what about your "attachment Evidence of Health"



samage said:


> Congrats who got Direct Grant,
> 
> My question, see below status attached to my wife health requirements.
> 
> ...


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

gurudev said:


> Not sure what they require. But surely they have not cleared your wife's medicals. Did you get a separate email from CO asking for any additional documents for your wife's medicals? Check your spam folder. If not then no harm in calling them up. All the best :fingerscrossed:


No, i have not received any email regd this, this status is from immi account. I have contacted the physician and they told to have an another X-Ray with doctor consultation and report. Below is the examination code found on eMedicals.

"604 Chest clinic investigation about radiological abnormality" dont really know what does this mean?


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

Got it.....
Kasi .... further testes required for your wife.....you need to book a appointment and take your wife for one more test...tats it....and wait for the result updated......



kasi.maddula said:


> No, i have not received any email regd this, this status is from immi account. I have contacted the physician and they told to have an another X-Ray with doctor consultation and report. Below is the examination code found on eMedicals.
> 
> "604 Chest clinic investigation about radiological abnormality" dont really know what does this mean?


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

Generally X-ray in medical they check for TB or any other Chest related abnormality...if they feel the taken X-ray does not provide information.... they call for further tests....this was informed for me when I took the medical in Hyderabad..... 



kasi.maddula said:


> No, i have not received any email regd this, this status is from immi account. I have contacted the physician and they told to have an another X-Ray with doctor consultation and report. Below is the examination code found on eMedicals.
> 
> "604 Chest clinic investigation about radiological abnormality" dont really know what does this mean?


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

sri2107 said:


> Generally X-ray in medical they check for TB or any other Chest related abnormality...if they feel the taken X-ray does not provide information.... they call for further tests....this was informed for me when I took the medical in Hyderabad.....


Thnq. I hope nothing major here.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

kasi.maddula said:


> No, i have not received any email regd this, this status is from immi account. I have contacted the physician and they told to have an another X-Ray with doctor consultation and report. Below is the examination code found on eMedicals.
> 
> "604 Chest clinic investigation about radiological abnormality" dont really know what does this mean?


There you go. So you have already figured it out. So please follow the advice of the doctor as he would know what is best for you. Good luck..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

samage said:


> Congrats who got Direct Grant,
> 
> My question, see below status attached to my wife health requirements.
> 
> ...


Did you check with the clinic if they uploaded her medicals as well?


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

I did not check so far. but before medical examination, my and my wife medical status is coming that examination required but now it is coming health clearance is provided and no other action required.

In recommended attached documents, Evidence of health still appearing.


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

Ursan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had applied for 189 under computer network and systems engineer and got a CO allocated this morning and have requested a copy of my wife's birth certificate and a proof of genuine relationship because i was only in India for 15 days after our wedding..but we have been in a relationship for over 6 years. I have printed all the bank statements where transfers have been made from 2010 onwards to her account from me. We are planning to give a copy of our joint bank account in India and her license copy which has the same address as my Indian address and also a copy of fixed deposit made under her name and i am the nominee. I am also planning on giving marriage photos as well as skype call logs to prove an ongoing relationship. Can you guys please provide any more input as to anything else that i should be providing them??
> 
> ...


Hello Ursan
Mate Do you think just because you stayed 15 days in India after your marriage they asked proof of genuine relationship? what were the documents you provided up front? like, marriage certificate, wedding pictures etc?? I am in kinda same situation, I left bangladesh on 10th day of my wedding and i provided Marriage certificate, Nikahnama, Wedding Picture . I dont have any joint account of us or any property, thats why i am bit worried seeing your post.
Thanks


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

Google eMedical client access, login worn your HAP ID and you can download be eMedical information sheet that your medical center completed. Upload that. 

This is really optional and meant for people doing medicals at non eMedical centers I guess, but do it if it puts your mind at ease.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

samage said:


> I did not check so far. but before medical examination, my and my wife medical status is coming that examination required but now it is coming health clearance is provided and no other action required.
> 
> In recommended attached documents, Evidence of health still appearing.


That means medicals for both of you are clear. The evidence of health will stay as such - no need to worry about that.


----------



## sridhar5ms (Aug 8, 2015)

samage said:


> I did not check so far. but before medical examination, my and my wife medical status is coming that examination required but now it is coming health clearance is provided and no other action required.
> 
> In recommended attached documents, Evidence of health still appearing.


You can login to e-medical( you can locate this link in dibp website) with your HAP id,last name dob etc and you can see the information sheet with your photo. you can just download this doc and attach as evidence. You can do the same thing for all family members


----------



## kingsss125 (May 14, 2015)

It's a GRANT!

to all the wonderful people, THANK YOU!!!!!

Lodged date-01/09/2015
Grant date- Today 14/09/2015.
Onshore applicant
Single employment episode
Medicals, PCC uploaded.
No migration agent involved- this forum is best in terms of everything.

It's been a long journey for me. There is abundance of information available in this forum. my 2 cents- upload the documents that are mentioned in the checklist to support your application( no more or no less).

I wish everyone a quick grant, good health.

Party on my mind...

"3" Cheers!


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

Congrats Dude.....
Guess your grant date is 14/10...what is your Occupation code ????



kingsss125 said:


> It's a GRANT!
> 
> to all the wonderful people, THANK YOU!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

Guys anyone from 07 September round made a call to DIBP in last couple of days to ask about their application status? any positive reply?


----------



## michelleyw (Sep 4, 2015)

So excited seeing more applicants who lodged in September getting grants!! I lodged on the 9th of September, should I be expecting to hear from the co maybe end of this week or next week?? 

Btw congratulations to all those that received grants! It must feel pretty good~


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

gurudev said:


> See answers inline.


Thank you Gurudev for your kind efforts for answering my queries. 

I did exactly as you said.

Initially I had only attached a certified copy of our marriage certificate and of course my wife's passport which had my name as well as the address changed to the same address as on my passport, but I guess the case officer Lisa was a bit suspicious because I had only stayed with my wife for 15 days after our wedding. although we were in a relationship for the last 6 years and of course we were waiting to lodge this permanent visa and did not bother applying for a visitor visa in the meantime. 

However, I have provided a lot of solid proofs to prove our genuine and continuing relationship. Do you think these will suffice to prove my case?

1. Skype call logs from last 1.5 years which has exactly the same number as I have listed in her Form 80 while applying for the visa.
2. Joint bank account statement opened in February 2015 with continuous transfers from my end and withdrawals from her end.
3. Joint bank account passbook.
4. Her renewed passport with my name and address details in it 
5. Her renewed license(original date 2011) with my details in husband section and my permanent address as her new address. I also sent her certified driving license verification which again had my name and details in it.
6. Her bank account statements going back as far as 2012 which has transfers from my NRI account.
7. Our wedding photographs as well as some other old and new photographs together.
8. Form 80 that I had lodged back in 2014 July when I had applied for my Temporary Residence Visa and I had mentioned her exact name as my Girlfriend and in brackets future wife.
9. Our honeymoon travel tickets and booking confirmations as well as boarding passes.
10. Also my airline ticket from July 2015 which i had to cancel as I had joined a new job in May 2015 and thus could not go to meet her. (Proof of my new job has already been provided in the original visa application)

I think these should be enough proofs to prove that we have been in a relationship from a long long time. Is there anything else that i should provide?

Thank you in advance!!

Ursan


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Ursan said:


> Thank you Gurudev for your kind efforts for answering my queries.
> 
> I did exactly as you said.
> 
> ...


You've over nailed it, I guess


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

aafarup said:


> Hello Ursan
> Mate Do you think just because you stayed 15 days in India after your marriage they asked proof of genuine relationship? what were the documents you provided up front? like, marriage certificate, wedding pictures etc?? I am in kinda same situation, I left bangladesh on 10th day of my wedding and i provided Marriage certificate, Nikahnama, Wedding Picture . I dont have any joint account of us or any property, thats why i am bit worried seeing your post.
> Thanks




Hey mate,

Initially I had only attached a certified copy of our marriage certificate and of course my wife's passport which had my name as well as the address changed to the same address as on my passport, but I guess the case officer Lisa was a bit suspicious because I had only stayed with my wife for 15 days after our wedding. although we were in a relationship for the last 6 years and of course we were waiting to lodge this permanent visa and did not bother applying for a visitor visa in the meantime. 

However, I have provided a lot of solid proofs now to prove our genuine and continuing relationship. I think so you should upload things like these before hand so that case officer does not cause this delay by contacting you.

1. Skype call logs from last 1.5 years which has exactly the same number as I have listed in her Form 80 while applying for the visa.
2. Joint bank account statement opened in February 2015 with continuous transfers from my end and withdrawals from her end.
3. Joint bank account passbook.
4. Her renewed passport with my name and address details in it 
5. Her renewed license(original date 2011) with my details in husband section and my permanent address as her new address. I also sent her certified driving license verification which again had my name and details in it.
6. Her bank account statements going back as far as 2012 which has transfers from my NRI account.
7. Our wedding photographs as well as some other old and new photographs together.
8. Form 80 that I had lodged back in 2014 July when I had applied for my Temporary Residence Visa and I had mentioned her exact name as my Girlfriend and in brackets future wife.
9. Our honeymoon travel tickets and booking confirmations as well as boarding passes.
10. Also my airline ticket from July 2015 which i had to cancel as I had joined a new job in May 2015 and thus could not go to meet her. (Proof of my new job has already been provided in the original visa application)
11. Fixed deposit in her name and this fixed deposit was made from our joint account and I an the nominee on it.

What other proofs do you have which you can show along these lines?


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

gurudev said:


> You've over nailed it, I guess


i forgot one...

11. Fixed deposit in her name and this fixed deposit was made from our joint account and I an the nominee on it.

:boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

kingsss125 said:


> It's a GRANT!
> 
> to all the wonderful people, THANK YOU!!!!!
> 
> ...




Congratulations mate....wish you the best for your future journey.:second:


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

Ursan said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> Initially I had only attached a certified copy of our marriage certificate and of course my wife's passport which had my name as well as the address changed to the same address as on my passport, but I guess the case officer Lisa was a bit suspicious because I had only stayed with my wife for 15 days after our wedding. although we were in a relationship for the last 6 years and of course we were waiting to lodge this permanent visa and did not bother applying for a visitor visa in the meantime.
> 
> ...


Hey Mate
You posted a lot of things. i only had few. lets hope the CO doesn't get suspicious. 
i only provided marriage certificate, Nikahnama, Picture, and in my new passport ( mentioning my wifes name)


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

Pretty good start for September Guyz.
Four Direct Grant ( 3 onshore, 1 offshore) and 2 CO contact.(according to Excel Sheet)
all applied on 7th September \m/


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

aafarup said:


> Pretty good start for September Guyz.
> Four Direct Grant ( 3 onshore, 1 offshore) and 2 CO contact.(according to Excel Sheet)
> all applied on 7th September \m/


Starts are always good. Good luck to Sep. applicants. It was the same for August applicants. Till they reach the next month and leave some of the applicants who filed in the middle or the end of the month, forlorn and insignificant, waiting for just a small "Hi" from the CO saying "I'm here, don't worry I'll get this over soon" LOL .


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

Congratulations all who have received their grants today. Today is a good day for September invitees.

Those who have been contacted by the CO, request you to share the purpose of the contact. It will help others in the queue prepare better for when their time comes.

Good Luck to everyone...


----------



## Sin86 (Jul 2, 2015)

For me the CO had contacted for my spouse's ACS document. 

I forgot to upload that. What I understand is that the CO doesn't contact you unless something major is missing. It is always good to maintain a check list and upload the documents, In my case I did all that, but some how I missed it.


----------



## vikas.shandilya (Apr 4, 2015)

*Regarding documents upload*

Hi

I have some more queries. I would be very thankful if anyone could answer them.

During ACS assessment I submitted notarised copies of following docs:
1. Experience letter_company 1
2. Experience letter_company 2
3. Mark sheets of degree
4. Degree Certificate
5. Passport (First and Last page)

Now, for Visa lodgement, I am planning to upload following docs in addition to above docs submitted to ACS:
6. Offer letter_company 1
7. Offer letter_company 2
7. Relieving letter_company 1
8. Pay slips_company 1
9. Pay slips_company 2
10. Promotion letters_company 1 (stating my desigantion change)
11. Bank statement(where my salary was being credited, I dont have first two years of my carreer's bank statement as that bank account is closes. does it matter?)
12. ITR of all the years of my career.
13. Driving License


Question 1: Do I need to make notarised xerox of these docs or colored scan would suffice?
Ouestion 2: Are there any other additional documents I am missing? If yes, could you please let me know.
Question 3: After I make visa payment of 3600 AUD, How many day within after that I have to upload all these documents?
Question 4: Next month onward, My address and current company would change, how should I notify that to Case Officer?

Thanks, 
Vikas


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

vikas.shandilya said:


> Hi
> 
> I have some more queries. I would be very thankful if anyone could answer them.
> 
> ...


1. Color copies are fine as long some portion say stamp or logo or signatures are in color. For a black and white original document, please get it notarized and get a color scan of the notarized document.

2. *Check the attachment (.png file)* of the snapshot of documents that I uploaded for myself. Salary slips for all 3 organizations were combined. ITRs were combined. Form 16s were combined. I ensured to keep file size < 5MB.

3. You get approx. 5-8 weeks to submit your docs before a CO is allocated. Ideally front upload everything instead of CO asking you to reduce visa processing time.

4. Change of address can be notified through a web link accessible from your immi login account. New company should not be an issue and no need to mention unless and until you are claiming points for the same. That i believe you should not be.

Form 80/1221/CV are optional, but recommended for speedy grant.


----------



## chris.nyere (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi Guys

I applied on the 13 of Sep, and uploaded all documents required, except form 80 reason being, on the part of being refused a visa before, I have been denied a visa to the UK twice, in 2006 and another time not sure of year (reasons - did not provide sufficient evidence that i would leave the UK at end of visa - stupid right?). but i have also been to the UK as a visitor in 2004, and in 2008 Nov -2009 Mar I was in the USA on a J1 visa. So i decided not to front load the form 80 because i am just worried about those rejected visas, and rather wait to see if I must upload it when CO asks. 

should I be worried to begin with? thanks guys


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

chris.nyere said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I applied on the 13 of Sep, and uploaded all documents required, except form 80 reason being, on the part of being refused a visa before, I have been denied a visa to the UK twice, in 2006 and another time not sure of year (reasons - did not provide sufficient evidence that i would leave the UK at end of visa - stupid right?). but i have also been to the UK as a visitor in 2004, and in 2008 Nov -2009 Mar I was in the USA on a J1 visa. So i decided not to front load the form 80 because i am just worried about those rejected visas, and rather wait to see if I must upload it when CO asks.
> 
> should I be worried to begin with? thanks guys


IMO, it's a good strategy to hold? However, in all likelihood, the CO will be asking you to furnish Form 80. If and when the CO asks for it, you should use the free form text available to explain yourself? And also provide evidence of having traveled to the UK and subsequently to the other countries you have mentioned. The best we can do is, to be as honest as we can and hope for the best.

Good luck to you!


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

The question about being refused a visa is only to know if you have a history of immigration problems (e. g. Violating rules of your visa or criminal conduct on your last visit to that country). If you applied for a visa and you got rejected for something like insufficient ties to home country, it is inconsequential to the Australian PR especially since you applying to migrate to Australia. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

gurudev said:


> See answers inline.


Hi guys,

I spoke to the GSM adelaide team today and they informed me that since case officer's work through the applications in batches..once they have put in a request for the documents with an applicant..they are not going to visit the batch until after 28 days of the initial request and the applicant usually needs to allow at least 6 weeks from the date the documents were requested to get the grant. They also informed me that even if the application is grant ready...they are not going to visit your application and give you the grant until the time period has lapsed because it does affect their processing performance etc. I even tried to pursue her by getting in the sweet side to see if she can actually email the co on my behalf..but she said unfortunately she cannot..which is of course fair enough.

Anyway in a nutshell...i think so my application is basically screwed down the file lane for the next 4 weeks or so at least.

Do you guys happen to know many applicants on this forum who actually got a grant only after the few days after providing the documents??

Cheers,
Urs


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

Alhamdulillah
I just got the Golden letter for myself and my wife just 20 minutes ago. Its a Direct Grant.
Thank you all for the help and support. It wouldn’t be that easy without you guys. You people rock
thanks


----------



## 733513 (Dec 7, 2014)

aafarup said:


> Alhamdulillah
> I just got the Golden letter for myself and my wife just 20 minutes ago. Its a Direct Grant.
> Thank you all for the help and support. It wouldn’t be that easy without you guys. You people rock
> thanks


Many congratulations, can you please tell which team? (Adelaide or Brisbane)


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

sugarboy said:


> Many congratulations, can you please tell which team? (Adelaide or Brisbane)


Brisbane Team
Guys i tried to update the sheet but not sure if it worked . Admin please update it for me .
thanks


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

aafarup said:


> Alhamdulillah
> I just got the Golden letter for myself and my wife just 20 minutes ago. Its a Direct Grant.
> Thank you all for the help and support. It wouldn’t be that easy without you guys. You people rock
> thanks


Congratulations mate!!!!!!☺☺

If you don't mind can you please share your time line. I'm not able to view your signatures on my cell.?


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

gurudev said:


> Congratulations mate!!!!!!☺☺
> 
> If you don't mind can you please share your time line. I'm not able to view your signatures on my cell.?


Here u go mate
Current Status 457| IELTS (8.0) L 9,R 8.5,W 7,S 7.5| EA Lodged 24 Mar 15| EA Approved 02 Jul 15| Skills Assessed 233914|

EOI(189) 24 Jul 15 (60 points) | EOI(190 NSW) 27 Jul 15 (60+5 points) |PCC AUS 30 Jul 2015| PCC BGD 18 Aug 2015|

189 Invitation 07 Sep 15| Applied 07 Sep 15| Doc Uploaded 07 Sep 15|Medical 11 Sep 15|CO Assigned N/A |
Grant 16/10/2015| GSM Team Brisbane|


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

aafarup said:


> Here u go mate
> Current Status 457| IELTS (8.0) L 9,R 8.5,W 7,S 7.5| EA Lodged 24 Mar 15| EA Approved 02 Jul 15| Skills Assessed 233914|
> 
> EOI(189) 24 Jul 15 (60 points) | EOI(190 NSW) 27 Jul 15 (60+5 points) |PCC AUS 30 Jul 2015| PCC BGD 18 Aug 2015|
> ...


I appreciate that mate. That was a quick grant. All the best for your future in Oz.


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

I just called +61 73136 7000 to update my status. I was told to wait for 35 days (from the days I submitted the requested documents) for CO to get back to me.


----------



## thehero (Jul 13, 2015)

aafarup said:


> Alhamdulillah
> I just got the Golden letter for myself and my wife just 20 minutes ago. Its a Direct Grant.
> Thank you all for the help and support. It wouldn’t be that easy without you guys. You people rock
> thanks


Congrats on the speedy grant!! what evidence was required for your wife besides the marriage certificate?


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

thehero said:


> Congrats on the speedy grant!! what evidence was required for your wife besides the marriage certificate?


Hey
I provided below evidences
1. Marriage Certificate
2. Nikahnama ( A Muslim Marriage Registry)
3. Our Wedding Photo
4. My passport info page where her name was mentioned as Spouse.


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

hungvn89 said:


> I just called +61 73136 7000 to update my status. I was told to wait for 35 days (from the days I submitted the requested documents) for CO to get back to me.


What documents did the CO request?


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

aafarup said:


> Alhamdulillah
> I just got the Golden letter for myself and my wife just 20 minutes ago. Its a Direct Grant.
> Thank you all for the help and support. It wouldn’t be that easy without you guys. You people rock
> thanks


congratulations mate...


----------



## Rev1198 (Jul 7, 2015)

Guys, got direct grant today evening at 5 Melbourne time. 
Onshore visa.
EOI: 27-April-2015
Invitation: 7th September
Visa Lodge: 7th September(Uploaded Indian and Australian Police clearance and other doc's on same day)
Done Medicals on 11th September.
Grant: 16th October . Brisbane GSM team


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Dears All,

Where to upload "Additional particulars form 1221" ?? Any screen shot , Pls share.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Rev1198 said:


> Guys, got direct grant today evening at 5 Melbourne time.
> Onshore visa.
> EOI: 27-April-2015
> Invitation: 7th September
> ...


Congratulations Rev1198!! Enjoy your weekend


----------



## vikram3151981 (Apr 27, 2015)

Congrats Rev1198


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

samage said:


> Dears All,
> 
> Where to upload "Additional particulars form 1221" ?? Any screen shot , Pls share.


Login into your IMMI account, open the application and click on attach button. From there, refer below screenshot..


----------



## ajiteshraj (Aug 27, 2015)

Hey Guys,

Got my direct grant today. Good luck.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
189 (With 65 pts) | 261312 Developer Programmer
PTE: Points claimed = 10
EOI invited: 07-Sept-15 
189 visa lodged: 07-Sept-15 (Onshore)
All Docs upload Except CV and 1221: 30-Sept-15 
Direct Grant- 16-Oct-2015


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

ajiteshraj said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Got my direct grant today. Good luck.
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

Rev1198 said:


> Guys, got direct grant today evening at 5 Melbourne time.
> Onshore visa.
> EOI: 27-April-2015
> Invitation: 7th September
> ...


Congratulation


----------



## chris.nyere (Jun 19, 2015)

ag2015 said:


> The question about being refused a visa is only to know if you have a history of immigration problems (e. g. Violating rules of your visa or criminal conduct on your last visit to that country). If you applied for a visa and you got rejected for something like insufficient ties to home country, it is inconsequential to the Australian PR especially since you applying to migrate to Australia. Don't worry about it.


thanks buddy, makes sense what you are saying. I suppose I should just load the form 80 anyway for chances of direct grant? seeing that they have began processing September applicants.


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

Up to you. If you wait and the CO needs it, it will add a few days to the processing time. If you take the trouble of filling it up, might as well upload it. Just be sure to note the reason you were rejected for the UK visa (and attach some proof of the reason, if you have it).


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

It looks like the processing has moved to the people who have filed on Sept 8. Based on the Excel sheet, it also looks like they process onshore cases quicker than offshore ones.


----------



## chris.nyere (Jun 19, 2015)

ag2015 said:


> Up to you. If you wait and the CO needs it, it will add a few days to the processing time. If you take the trouble of filling it up, might as well upload it. Just be sure to note the reason you were rejected for the UK visa (and attach some proof of the reason, if you have it).


thanks again, I dont exactly have proof of the reason because that was ages ago, I only have a date stamp which looks something like this "29-09-2006 - UK" in my very old and expired passport. but let me upload - good luck with your application as well buddy.


----------



## Natureo (Feb 27, 2015)

My boyfriend and I just got a direct grant this evening. We weren't really expected at all cos it was 7pm already. His skill is computer network with 65 points and applied on Sep 7th with all docs uploaded. We kinda prepared everything before applying including medical examination form previous visa with blood test. Told you we kinda preparing everything. We have been waiting for this moment for the past 7 years. So, we are really happy and wish u guys all the best )


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Natureo said:


> My boyfriend and I just got a direct grant this evening. We weren't really expected at all cos it was 7pm already. His skill is computer network with 65 points and applied on Sep 7th with all docs uploaded. We kinda prepared everything before applying including medical examination form previous visa with blood test. Told you we kinda preparing everything. We have been waiting for this moment for the past 7 years. So, we are really happy and wish u guys all the best )


Congratulations!!! It's party time....:eyebrows:


----------



## vikram3151981 (Apr 27, 2015)

Congratulations to those who all got their grant today...........


----------



## vikram3151981 (Apr 27, 2015)

ag2015 said:


> It looks like the processing has moved to the people who have filed on Sept 8. Based on the Excel sheet, it also looks like they process onshore cases quicker than offshore ones.


Does your EA outcome states the relevant period of experience or it just states that your skills in conjunction with your qualifications are at par with Australian standards.

I am asking this because I had got my skills assessed by EA way back in 2009. At that time they just use to mention the ANZSCO code that can be used for migration along with the above stated sentence. Even in my re-issue they have stated the same.


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

I didn't get my experience assessed since I'm not claiming any points for it.


----------



## youngarch (Jun 18, 2015)

Is there anyone who got granted or CO allocated for off-shore applicant?

It seems that on-shore applicants start to receive grant but not for off-shore applicants.

In addition, is anybody can upload the excel sheet which shows the progress of ours application? If it is possible, I would like to have a look how the procedure is going.

Cheers~!


----------



## youngarch (Jun 18, 2015)

Natureo said:


> My boyfriend and I just got a direct grant this evening. We weren't really expected at all cos it was 7pm already. His skill is computer network with 65 points and applied on Sep 7th with all docs uploaded. We kinda prepared everything before applying including medical examination form previous visa with blood test. Told you we kinda preparing everything. We have been waiting for this moment for the past 7 years. So, we are really happy and wish u guys all the best )


Did you guys submit a form 1221?? and applied as on-shore or off-shore applicant??


----------



## youngarch (Jun 18, 2015)

ajiteshraj said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Got my direct grant today. Good luck.
> 
> ...


Did you submit a form 1221?? and applied as on-shore or off-shore applicant??


----------



## youngarch (Jun 18, 2015)

Rev1198 said:


> Guys, got direct grant today evening at 5 Melbourne time.
> Onshore visa.
> EOI: 27-April-2015
> Invitation: 7th September
> ...


Did you submit a form 1221??


----------



## youngarch (Jun 18, 2015)

aafarup said:


> Alhamdulillah
> I just got the Golden letter for myself and my wife just 20 minutes ago. Its a Direct Grant.
> Thank you all for the help and support. It wouldn’t be that easy without you guys. You people rock
> thanks


Did you submit a form 1221?? and applied as on-shore or off-shore applicant??


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

youngarch said:


> Is there anyone who got granted or CO allocated for off-shore applicant?
> 
> It seems that on-shore applicants start to receive grant but not for off-shore applicants.
> 
> ...


Here's the link to the excel sheet
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...tcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit#gid=1024841965

Dont mess with it though.. I mean don't delete or edit anything (unless u want to add ur own entry, that is)


----------



## int*MarTiNi (Jul 12, 2015)

Congrats mate ,who got their grant


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

youngarch said:


> Did you submit a form 1221?? and applied as on-shore or off-shore applicant??


I submitted 1221/80 for both myself and wife. i am onshore applicant while my wife was on offshore


----------



## brarhimmat (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi all 
I did my btech but it took me more then 4 years to finish. I applied my btech to be assessed from engineers australia. Is there any chance that the case officer is going to reject it saying that i have taken more time then alloted. And also i didnt had any expereince so i applied my btech projects as my career episodes. My ielts score is 7 each.


----------



## brarhimmat (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi all 
I did my btech but it took me more then 4 years to finish. I applied my btech to be assessed from engineers australia. Is there any chance that the case officer is going to reject it saying that i have taken more time then time alloted. And also i didnt had any expereince so i applied my btech projects as my career episodes. My ielts score is 7 each. How many chances do i have for my degree to be assessed


----------



## ajiteshraj (Aug 27, 2015)

youngarch said:


> Did you submit a form 1221??


I did not submit 1221 as I was only only sole applicant for this visa. I think 1221 is needed when you have spouse or partner. I applied onshore. Good luck bro.


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

brarhimmat said:


> Hi all
> I did my btech but it took me more then 4 years to finish. I applied my btech to be assessed from engineers australia. Is there any chance that the case officer is going to reject it saying that i have taken more time then time alloted. And also i didnt had any expereince so i applied my btech projects as my career episodes. My ielts score is 7 each. How many chances do i have for my degree to be assessed


1) Time taken to finish the degree is inconsequential. 
2) CDRs can be from anywhere including projects during your education. 
3) Beyond the lower cutoff of 6 in each module, the IELTS score has no bearing on your assessment.


----------



## Natureo (Feb 27, 2015)

youngarch said:


> Did you guys submit a form 1221?? and applied as on-shore or off-shore applicant??


Nah we just did form 80 and we applied on-shore


----------



## Natureo (Feb 27, 2015)

youngarch said:


> Did you guys submit a form 1221?? and applied as on-shore or off-shore applicant??


Nah we just did form 80 and on-shore application


----------



## chris.nyere (Jun 19, 2015)

Hie guys i jst got contacted by the CO, requesting me to clarify if my finace will be included in the application (she is not going to be included) and to attach the form 80. I lodged my application on 13/09/2015.


----------



## vikram3151981 (Apr 27, 2015)

Any Mechanical engineer who got his experience assessed from Engineers Australia?
Plz reply.............


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

chris.nyere said:


> Hie guys i jst got contacted by the CO, requesting me to clarify if my finace will be included in the application (she is not going to be included) and to attach the form 80. I lodged my application on 13/09/2015.


Please update excel sheet as well


----------



## AL25 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hello all,
I applied on the 7th of September and am yet to receive any CO contact and my application status is still application received. From the excel sheet it seems like they have moved past the 7th. Is this normal? Shouldn't they deal with applications based on the application date?

Should I contact them yet to inquire whether a CO has been assigned to my case or not?

Regards,


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

AL25 said:


> Hello all,
> I applied on the 7th of September and am yet to receive any CO contact and my application status is still application received. From the excel sheet it seems like they have moved past the 7th. Is this normal? Shouldn't they deal with applications based on the application date?
> 
> Should I contact them yet to inquire whether a CO has been assigned to my case or not?
> ...


No use. Give them at least 45-60 days to contact you. Moreover, the official website says that they have picked up applications till 14th August and if you call them they will quote the same to you. Rest it's your choice.


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

gurudev said:


> No use. Give them at least 45-60 days to contact you. Moreover, the official website says that they have picked up applications till 14th August and if you call them they will quote the same to you. Rest it's your choice.


Please share the link where it is written that they picked applications till 14th August.


----------



## 733513 (Dec 7, 2014)

AL25 said:


> Hello all,
> I applied on the 7th of September and am yet to receive any CO contact and my application status is still application received. From the excel sheet it seems like they have moved past the 7th. Is this normal? Shouldn't they deal with applications based on the application date?
> 
> Should I contact them yet to inquire whether a CO has been assigned to my case or not?
> ...


Hi mate, I'm in the same boat as you (so you're not alone).

I am hoping that we'll be contacted sometime in the coming week.


----------



## youngarch (Jun 18, 2015)

AL25 said:


> Hello all,
> I applied on the 7th of September and am yet to receive any CO contact and my application status is still application received. From the excel sheet it seems like they have moved past the 7th. Is this normal? Shouldn't they deal with applications based on the application date?
> 
> Should I contact them yet to inquire whether a CO has been assigned to my case or not?
> ...


Hi Mate,

I also submitted my application on 8th Sep but I dont receive any response yet from the AUS immigration. In my opinion, I presume that off-shore applicants' applications are processed later than on-shore applicants' one. 

Are you a off-shore applicant or on-shore applicant??

Regards
Young


----------



## AL25 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hey Youngarch,
Offshore, applied on the 7th though.

Regards,


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

DEARS,

Form 80 & 1221 to be uploaded for both applicants, primary applicant (Myself) & Secndy (My wife) ???

Or From 80 for primary and 1221 for secondary. Expert opinion please


Regars,


----------



## neerajaset71 (Feb 5, 2015)

AL25 said:


> Hello all,
> I applied on the 7th of September and am yet to receive any CO contact and my application status is still application received. From the excel sheet it seems like they have moved past the 7th. Is this normal? Shouldn't they deal with applications based on the application date?
> 
> Should I contact them yet to inquire whether a CO has been assigned to my case or not?
> ...


mate, CO allocation is only for those where some extra info or form is requested. You might be in line for direct grant and thats why u didnt get any communication from CO. so chill..let them do their work and inshallah you will receive your grant soon.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

abbasraza said:


> Please share the link where it is written that they picked applications till 14th August.


http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


----------



## youngarch (Jun 18, 2015)

This morning CO allocated for my application but the CO asks me to provide form 80 & English docs which I already uploaded within my application. Should I re-upload them with different file name? like form80_2 & IELTS_2 ???


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

youngarch said:


> This morning CO allocated for my application but the CO asks me to provide form 80 & English docs which I already uploaded within my application. Should I re-upload them with different file name? like form80_2 & IELTS_2 ???




Can we please have your timeline of your application


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

AL25 said:


> Hello all,
> I applied on the 7th of September and am yet to receive any CO contact and my application status is still application received. From the excel sheet it seems like they have moved past the 7th. Is this normal? Shouldn't they deal with applications based on the application date?
> 
> Should I contact them yet to inquire whether a CO has been assigned to my case or not?
> ...


Buddy.. even if they deal with application date.. then also ur number will come vey late.. i lodged visa on 4th aug and still CO not assigned.
just just sit tight and relax


----------



## dan1sh (Oct 19, 2015)

*Direct Grant*

Direct Visa Granted. Good Luck Everyone!

Mechanical Engineer
AFP NPC Applied: 23/07/2015
AFP NPC Received: 27/07/2015
Medicals: 27/07/2015
Indian PCC Applied: 27/07/2015
EA SA Applied: 30/07/2015
Indian PCC Received: 04/08/2015
PTE A Test: 20/08/2015
PTE A Result (89,83,89,83): 21/08/2015 
EA SA Received: 01/09/2015
EOI, 65 Points: 01/09/2015
Onshore
Invitation: 07/09/2015
Visa Lodged: 07/09/2015
All Documents Uploaded (Including Form 80): 08/09/2015
Direct Grant: 19/10/2015


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

dan1sh said:


> Direct Visa Granted. Good Luck Everyone!
> 
> Mechanical Engineer
> AFP NPC Applied: 23/07/2015
> ...


Congrats Mate.
It seems like they are clearing all 7th September Applicant  best of luck to rest of the people from September round. 
Please update the excel sheet.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...tcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit#gid=1024841965


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

Guys...below given spreedsheet is not working......



aafarup said:


> Congrats Mate.
> It seems like they are clearing all 7th September Applicant  best of luck to rest of the people from September round.
> Please update the excel sheet.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...tcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit#gid=1024841965


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

sri2107 said:


> Guys...below given spreedsheet is not working......


Mate I just saw it , please try refreshing


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

dan1sh said:


> Direct Visa Granted. Good Luck Everyone!
> 
> Mechanical Engineer
> AFP NPC Applied: 23/07/2015
> ...


dan1sh, Congratulations!! All the best!!lane:


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

Guys.good news for offshore Sep applicants.. one of the guy updated in spreedsheet...Visa LOdge date 10th Sep ...CO contacted on 18th ....asking for PCC, 1221, 80


----------



## michelleyw (Sep 4, 2015)

I think someone is highlighting other people's stuff in the spreadsheet.. I am Mimi in the spreadsheet, I have yet to hear back from the case officer, but My name is highlighted as granted a visa.. I'm not sure what's happening


----------



## chris.nyere (Jun 19, 2015)

michelleyw said:


> I think someone is highlighting other people's stuff in the spreadsheet.. I am Mimi in the spreadsheet, I have yet to hear back from the case officer, but My name is highlighted as granted a visa.. I'm not sure what's happening


Hie Mimi

I just checked the spread sheet, your name is not highlighted, there are merely questions on the progress of your application, to say if you have been contacted or granted a visa yet?


----------



## chris.nyere (Jun 19, 2015)

sri2107 said:


> Guys.good news for offshore Sep applicants.. one of the guy updated in spreedsheet...Visa LOdge date 10th Sep ...CO contacted on 18th ....asking for PCC, 1221, 80


seems things are moving, I also got contacted on 17/10/2015 for a form 80 which i uploaded today.

good luck to everyone


----------



## temiseun (Mar 2, 2015)

chris.nyere said:


> seems things are moving, I also got contacted on 17/10/2015 for a form 80 which i uploaded today.
> 
> good luck to everyone


Hi Chris,

Thats great news for all of us. Can you share your timeline as well?


----------



## chris.nyere (Jun 19, 2015)

temiseun said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Thats great news for all of us. Can you share your timeline as well?


*Offshore applicant 
**Sub class;* 272511
*Points:* 60
*IELTS results* 12/11/2014: 8.5, 7.5, 7.0, 8.5, 8.0
*AASW (assessment)* done: 14/07/2015
*EOI *on: 15/07/2015
*Invited*: 07/09/2015
*Lodged*: 13/09/2015
*All documents uploaded*: 14/09/2015
*Medicals*: 22/09/2015
*PCC Southafrica*: 16/10/2015
*CO contact*: 17/10/2015
*Grant*: ???:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

I have a question.
Like when I login into immi account .
I find inside the view application that the application is showing " Processing " .

Does it mean my case is forwarded or its same showing with everyone .


----------



## chris.nyere (Jun 19, 2015)

sdas02 said:


> I have a question.
> Like when I login into immi account .
> I find inside the view application that the application is showing " Processing " .
> 
> Does it mean my case is forwarded or its same showing with everyone .


I think it means that they are now busy with your application, mine went like this: "application received", and when CO requested my form 80 it said "requested information" if i remember correctly, then after I uploaded as completed it now says "processing" 
you might be on your way to a direct grant mate :boxing:


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

sdas02 said:


> I have a question.
> Like when I login into immi account .
> I find inside the view application that the application is showing " Processing " .
> 
> Does it mean my case is forwarded or its same showing with everyone .


Please share your timeline.


----------



## doubletrouble (Aug 27, 2015)

I have applied for VISA on October 5, 2015.
Medical done on 13 October, 
Uploaded documents by 14 October
PCC is in process.

When the CO will be assigned?
Should I upload form 80, 1221 upfront or wait for the CO's request?

Regards,
J. M


----------



## chris.nyere (Jun 19, 2015)

macknojia said:


> I have applied for VISA on October 5, 2015.
> Medical done on 13 October,
> Uploaded documents by 14 October
> PCC is in process.
> ...


upload upfront buddy, CO will most certainly request it.


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

abbasraza said:


> Please share your timeline.



Onshore applicant 
EOI applied 13/08/2015
EOI invited 7/09/2015
VISA lodge 15/09/2015
Uploaded all documents including medical, PCC, form 80 and 1221
Contact CO --- ?
Visa grant --- ?


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

chris.nyere said:


> I think it means that they are now busy with your application, mine went like this: "application received", and when CO requested my form 80 it said "requested information" if i remember correctly, then after I uploaded as completed it now says "processing" you might be on your way to a direct grant mate :boxing:



I hope your words come true


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

Guys. Few of the lasts posts are encouraging. Ppl r getting contacted or getting grants in 40-50 days. 
I have not submitted my wife's Form 1221. Do I need to submit that as well?
Actually I have already uploaded 50+ docs (60 limit). I need to keep 3 spare for medical (me, wife and kid). 
Have kept spaces in case CO asks for more docs. 
I am wondering should i upload 1221 (wife)


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

sdas02 said:


> Onshore applicant
> EOI applied 13/08/2015
> EOI invited 7/09/2015
> VISA lodge 15/09/2015
> ...


My application status is application received. I lodged my visa on 11th Sep, 2015. You are a onshore applicant so may be CO give higher priority to onshore cases.


----------



## cool_shah01 (Feb 1, 2015)

Mike95 said:


> Guys. Few of the lasts posts are encouraging. Ppl r getting contacted or getting grants in 40-50 days.
> I have not submitted my wife's Form 1221. Do I need to submit that as well?
> Actually I have already uploaded 50+ docs (60 limit). I need to keep 3 spare for medical (me, wife and kid).
> Have kept spaces in case CO asks for more docs.
> I am wondering should i upload 1221 (wife)


Dear Mike,

60 document is per applicant and NOT overall.
So for you it is 60 document and for your wife other 60 documents. ( total = 120)

Thanks//


----------



## chris.nyere (Jun 19, 2015)

Mike95 said:


> Guys. Few of the lasts posts are encouraging. Ppl r getting contacted or getting grants in 40-50 days.
> I have not submitted my wife's Form 1221. Do I need to submit that as well?
> Actually I have already uploaded 50+ docs (60 limit). I need to keep 3 spare for medical (me, wife and kid).
> Have kept spaces in case CO asks for more docs.
> I am wondering should i upload 1221 (wife)


I think you should upload it, there is no harm in providing as much info as you can rather than failing to provide sufficient info. so if you have space why not.


----------



## AL25 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hey all,
I have a question. Sorry if its repetitive and has been asked before but when a CO is reviewing your case does your application status always change to processing or can it remain as application received till you receive a direct grant. Maybe someone can shed some light on this subject. Thanks.

Regards,


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

From what I have seen their people say, it is rather rare for it to switch to "processing". It happens only if more info was requested from you.


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

May be Grant is at corner.....you will get it shortly bro....sit tight and relax.....lane:



ag2015 said:


> From what I have seen their people say, it is rather rare for it to switch to "processing". It happens only if more info was requested from you.


----------



## michelleyw (Sep 4, 2015)

I have received co allocation, and they have asked me to provide information regarding my Australian study and regional study which I have already provided.. 

Well I guess I will have to resubmit and then maybe call them?


----------



## varunpullanhi (Jun 19, 2015)

Hey guys,

I have lodged the application for 189 on 25th Sep. Could anyone guide me how to add myself in the excel sheet. TIA.

Cheers


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi Varun,

Just insert one row and add the details in the respective columns.in the below link..thats it...

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...tcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit#gid=1024841965




varunpullanhi said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have lodged the application for 189 on 25th Sep. Could anyone guide me how to add myself in the excel sheet. TIA.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## varunpullanhi (Jun 19, 2015)

Thnx Sri.

I have added mine, but it's at the bottom, not in the sorted form.
Or shld I hav to insert this row in between, according to the lodged date?
TIA

Cheers.


----------



## youngarch (Jun 18, 2015)

*Questions about Form 80*

I have questions about how to fill employment history in Form 80.

In Part F - Employment, do I have to include my work experience from the date of birth?

For example, Oct-1985 (my D.O.B) to Mar-2004 (Unemployed gaps for education) or just write relevant employment to my occupation for immigration?


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Dears,

In Form80 for partner (wife) what would be employment history ??? As she never did any job and staying home as house wife....what should be mentioned in employment history ?


Regards,


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

Write 'Never Worked' but quote reference like how she spent her time and how did she manage the finances.



samage said:


> Dears,
> 
> In Form80 for partner (wife) what would be employment history ??? As she never did any job and staying home as house wife....what should be mentioned in employment history ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

Yes it has to be from your date of birth.

Eg. from ur DOB to ur first job date - never worked/unemployed but do mentioned how you spent your time and how u managed ur finances.



youngarch said:


> I have questions about how to fill employment history in Form 80.
> 
> In Part F - Employment, do I have to include my work experience from the date of birth?
> 
> For example, Oct-1985 (my D.O.B) to Mar-2004 (Unemployed gaps for education) or just write relevant employment to my occupation for immigration?


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

Yes please. Based on the lodge date insert a row in between



varunpullanhi said:


> Thnx Sri.
> 
> I have added mine, but it's at the bottom, not in the sorted form.
> Or shld I hav to insert this row in between, according to the lodged date?
> ...


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi All!
Today the status of my application changed to GRANTED!!!!! 
It's a direct grant..
Only thing: when I click on the "view grant letter" link, results no correspondence, also if there is written "letter created".
Maybe it takes a while before the letter becomes downloadable.. Any idea?

Cheers


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

al10 said:


> Hi All! Today the status of my application changed to GRANTED!!!!! It's a direct grant.. Only thing: when I click on the "view grant letter" link, results no correspondence, also if there is written "letter created". Maybe it takes a while before the letter becomes downloadable.. Any idea? Cheers



Please share your timeline if possible.

And many many congrats for ur grant


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

sdas02 said:


> Please share your timeline if possible.
> 
> And many many congrats for ur grant


Than you! Can't you see my signature?


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

al10 said:


> Hi All!
> Today the status of my application changed to GRANTED!!!!!
> It's a direct grant..
> Only thing: when I click on the "view grant letter" link, results no correspondence, also if there is written "letter created".
> ...


Congrats. Did you receive an email for grant or you see immiaccount webpage where application status automatically changed from application received to Grant?


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

what is your visa lodged date?


michelleyw said:


> I have received co allocation, and they have asked me to provide information regarding my Australian study and regional study which I have already provided..
> 
> Well I guess I will have to resubmit and then maybe call them?


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

abbasraza said:


> Congrats. Did you receive an email for grant or you see immiaccount webpage where application status automatically changed from application received to Grant?


No I just checked my application.. The e-mail should have been sent to my agent.. Maybe the grant letter too..


----------



## michelleyw (Sep 4, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> what is your visa lodged date?


My lodge date was 9th of September, Offshore applicant


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

al10 said:


> Hi All!
> Today the status of my application changed to GRANTED!!!!!
> It's a direct grant..
> Only thing: when I click on the "view grant letter" link, results no correspondence, also if there is written "letter created".
> ...


Awesome congratulations al10!! And all the best for your future in Australia


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

al10 said:


> No I just checked my application.. The e-mail should have been sent to my agent.. Maybe the grant letter too..


Once again many congratulation. 2 person got the direct grant today as per excel sheet.


----------



## vikram3151981 (Apr 27, 2015)

Congrats to grant recipients of the day


----------



## varunpullanhi (Jun 19, 2015)

Hey guys,

How do we come to know whether a CO has been assigned? Do we receive any email/call/notification??
TIA

Cheers


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

al10 said:


> Hi All!
> Today the status of my application changed to GRANTED!!!!!
> It's a direct grant..
> Only thing: when I click on the "view grant letter" link, results no correspondence, also if there is written "letter created".
> ...


Many congratulations to you!!:second:


----------



## doubletrouble (Aug 27, 2015)

How to upload form 80 and 1221:

Download, fill and upload 
or
Download, fill, print, sign, scan and upload?

regards,
J. M.


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

Download, fill, print, sign, scan and upload



macknojia said:


> How to upload form 80 and 1221:
> 
> Download, fill and upload
> or
> ...


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

Congratulations Al10.

getting direct grant in under 40 days is commendable! 

All the best for future endeavours.



al10 said:


> Hi All!
> Today the status of my application changed to GRANTED!!!!!
> It's a direct grant..
> Only thing: when I click on the "view grant letter" link, results no correspondence, also if there is written "letter created".
> ...


----------



## doubletrouble (Aug 27, 2015)

sri2107 said:


> Download, fill, print, sign, scan and upload


Thank you

J. M.


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

Mike95 said:


> Congratulations Al10.
> 
> getting direct grant in under 40 days is commendable!
> 
> All the best for future endeavours.


Thank you so much, today this was really unexpected and it felt great!!

All the best to you and everybody else struggling to achieve this result!!


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

al10 said:


> Hi All!
> Today the status of my application changed to GRANTED!!!!!
> It's a direct grant..
> Only thing: when I click on the "view grant letter" link, results no correspondence, also if there is written "letter created".
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## neerajaset71 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Today morning CO got allocated to me (after 40 days of visa lodge). She requested functional english requirement for me and my wife. I was expecting CO contact for that only and banggg I got it. In email its written that if i want to pay VAC2, then let them know and they will guide me on how and when to pay. Thats fine. But my surprise part is why did they ask evidence from me? I already have uploaded my IELTS TRF on very first day? Any experience that it can happen if they ask same thing twice and that also IELTS result?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

neerajaset71 said:


> Hi Guys, Today morning CO got allocated to me (after 40 days of visa lodge). She requested functional english requirement for me and my wife. I was expecting CO contact for that only and banggg I got it. In email its written that if i want to pay VAC2, then let them know and they will guide me on how and when to pay. Thats fine. But my surprise part is why did they ask evidence from me? I already have uploaded my IELTS TRF on very first day? Any experience that it can happen if they ask same thing twice and that also IELTS result?


I saw cases, when CO requested same document twice, i guess its just he/she did not identify it in your documents. Submit it again.


----------



## krogoth12 (Sep 15, 2015)

Got a direct grant today for me and my wife.  
Thanks to all here for clearing up doubts on the process.

Subclass 189 | Computer and Network Engineer - 263111
ACS Applied:August 21 | ACS Result +ve:Sept 1
IELTS Test:28-Nov | IELTS - Overall 7.5
EOI Submitted:25 Jul | Invitation:3-Aug
PCC:30-Aug
Visa Application Lodged:14-Sep
Docs uploaded 21- Sep
Medicals:29-Sep	
Visa Grant: 21-Oct


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

krogoth12 said:


> Got a direct grant today for me and my wife.
> Thanks to all here for clearing up doubts on the process.
> 
> Subclass 189 | Computer and Network Engineer - 263111
> ...


Congrats and all the best.................


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

krogoth12 said:


> Got a direct grant today for me and my wife.
> Thanks to all here for clearing up doubts on the process.
> 
> Subclass 189 | Computer and Network Engineer - 263111
> ...


Congratulations. That was a quickie. All the best for your Australian dream. 

Cheers.


----------



## vikram3151981 (Apr 27, 2015)

Congrats krogoth


----------



## economicalindian (Feb 8, 2015)

Did any one receive invitation under software engineer with 60 points..heard somewhere that people with 65 points are only getting invitation these days


----------



## harinadipelly (Aug 31, 2015)

vikram3151981 said:


> Congrats krogoth


Guys i got direct grant to... me and my wife got grant at a time....

I lodged application on sept 11th...today morning I got direct grant... My anzcode is software engineer 

Thanks a lot for all the people who helped me with answers.. And I wish everyone should get grant directly


----------



## temiseun (Mar 2, 2015)

harinadipelly said:


> Guys i got direct grant to... me and my wife got grant at a time....
> 
> I lodged application on sept 11th...today morning I got direct grant... My anzcode is software engineer
> 
> Thanks a lot for all the people who helped me with answers.. And I wish everyone should get grant directly


congrats on your news... hoping to share mine soon


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

economicalindian said:


> Did any one receive invitation under software engineer with 60 points..heard somewhere that people with 65 points are only getting invitation these days


Hi

People have received invites in the past with 60 points, as long as the ACS has cleared you and all your documents are in order, you have nothing to worry about.

Please do update your timeline in your signature and the excel sheet on google docs.


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

harinadipelly said:


> Guys i got direct grant to... me and my wife got grant at a time....
> 
> I lodged application on sept 11th...today morning I got direct grant... My anzcode is software engineer
> 
> Thanks a lot for all the people who helped me with answers.. And I wish everyone should get grant directly


Congratulations Hari..

Please could you share your timeline.


----------



## harinadipelly (Aug 31, 2015)

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Congratulations Hari..
> 
> Please could you share your timeline.


My timelines are ..

I forgot ACS dates... 

TOEFL exam : Aug 4th
Eoi : Aug 19th
Invitation: sept 7th
Visa lodged: sept 11th
Got grant : Oct 21st


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

krogoth12 said:


> Got a direct grant today for me and my wife.
> Thanks to all here for clearing up doubts on the process.
> 
> Subclass 189 | Computer and Network Engineer - 263111
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

harinadipelly said:


> Guys i got direct grant to... me and my wife got grant at a time....
> 
> I lodged application on sept 11th...today morning I got direct grant... My anzcode is software engineer
> 
> Thanks a lot for all the people who helped me with answers.. And I wish everyone should get grant directly


Congratulations mate


----------



## harinadipelly (Aug 31, 2015)

andy_cool said:


> Congratulations mate


Thanks to all the people


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

Hello Keeda/Seniors,

CO today requested for PCC which i already submitted at the time of visa submission. I received below text from CO
"I note that you have provided a PCC conducted under your name as it appears in your passport. However i note that you have provided a statutory declaration indicating that you have been known by names other than which appear in your passport. A new PCC is required. Please ensure that the check is conducted on all names that you have been known by" 

Can i send them an email that 

I am not known with different names. I have mentioned in statutory declaration that my complete name is not mentioned in few papers due to lengthy name. Some people used my first & middle name & some used my Middle name in few papers. So I provided statutory declaration to avoid any confusion. In already provided Police character certificate, my complete name is mentioned as per my passport. Police only provide PCC as per complete name mentioned in passport.

Please guide & share your experience. I am so worried


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

I have been allocated a lady case officer from GSM ADELAIDE TEAM 6 with initial LC. She had requested documents to prove my genuine relationship with my spouse and also her birth certificate on 13th of October and I uploaded all the documents on that night itself. 

I have tried contacting the team 2 times since then and get the same usual reply of 28 days minimum. 

Just wondering if any body else in this thread has been appointed a case officer same as mine or a CO from GSM ADELAIDE TEAM 6 and what are their experience. I know this is not going to bring any effect on when the grant is going to come through...it's just that this wait is frustrating and i guess it would help calm the nerves to read about different observations regarding this team.

Thanks in advance,
Ursan


----------



## menepoli (Oct 21, 2015)

Congratulations for your activity.


----------



## chris.nyere (Jun 19, 2015)

Ursan said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been allocated a lady case officer from GSM ADELAIDE TEAM 6 with initial LC. She had requested documents to prove my genuine relationship with my spouse and also her birth certificate on 13th of October and I uploaded all the documents on that night itself.
> 
> ...


lol hi mate, all we can really do i wait after we have submitted the docs, i am also beating myself up about not front loading the form 80 that i had completed anyways, becoz i am sort of realizing that if I had mayb i would have received a direct grant by now, because of other people in this time frame getting grants .. CO contacted me on 17/10/2015 for the form 80.


----------



## Kirkoven (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi guys.

When trying to login to my application in ImmiAccount, I am getting the following error message:

"This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later."

Have anyone experienced something similar?


----------



## temiseun (Mar 2, 2015)

Kirkoven said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> When trying to login to my application in ImmiAccount, I am getting the following error message:
> 
> ...


Not at all. I just logged in successfully. maybe you should try again later or change your browser.


----------



## Kirkoven (Sep 7, 2015)

temiseun said:


> Not at all. I just logged in successfully. maybe you should try again later or change your browser.


Thanks temiseun, I am able to access it, now, after I used Mozilla Firefox.

In Google Chrome, I am still getting the same error message.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Dear All,

I got reference letters from my Ex-mangers from all companies without involving HR departments. Verification of Reference letters will be conducted how? They will contact to my managers as per their given contact in reference letters i.e. Mobile & emails ? 

Or they will send letter to HR section to confirm role and responsiabilites while HR will not be having reference letter record. HR normally only having experience letter copy?

I also attached experience letters which originally issued from HR section from all my ex-companies.

Experience opinion and real case study required.


Regards,


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

So I'm wondering what the deal is with this Form 80 everyone is filling out 

There's nothing like that in my recommended documents checklist and it didn't tell me to upload anything (fyi still waiting for CO assignment)

I googled it and found the actual form looks like a bunch of questions that I answered when I lodged the visa. 

How'd you guys know that you were supposed to fill this thing? No mention of it on immi site (or maybe im missing something lol)

Shouldn't be a issue really to fill out since I have no kids, no partner and no siblings lmao


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

*Finally Grant !!*

Guys,

Finally with the Grace of God and wishes from friends on this forum, we received the grants for my Family ( Wife + 2 Kids) & myself today - _Vijayadashmi _ at 0915 Hrs ( IST)

I reckon, this was almost a direct grant, as i only received a CO email that my application is in progress and there was never a request for any documentation till the grant

Wish you all the best for early grant along your way.

Regards

Andy


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

andy_cool said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally with the Grace of God and wishes from friends on this forum, we received the grants for my Family ( Wife + 2 Kids) & myself today - Vijayadashmi at 0915 Hrs ( IST)
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!


----------



## singhbling (Oct 8, 2015)

Hello,
Has anyone received invites who filed their EOI in Sept with 60/65 points?

Thanks!!


----------



## panki.csc (Jun 22, 2015)

*Its a Direct Grant - By God's Grace*

Hi All,

I received the direct grant today after a long wait of 40 Days . I would like to thank each one of you as I always have been a silent observer on this forum and it is a huge support right from the day i thought of applying for 189 Visa for Australia.

Here are my Time Lines :

IELTS : January 2015 : Was not able to attend the exam and got my fees refunded.
PTE 1st Attempt : June 2015 : Over all 78 
PTE 2nd Attempt : Aug 2015 : Over all 84 

ACS Positive September 2015 

EOI submitted 14th August 2015

Invite Received 7th September 2015

Applied for 189 ( Fees paid ) : 11th ( 12th In Australia ) September 2015

Documents uploaded upfront including PCC and medicals

Direct Grant : 22 October 2015 eace:

Looking to Fly to Sydney Soon and started updating CV with the PR status.lane:


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

panki.csc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received the direct grant today after a long wait of 40 Days . I would like to thank each one of you as I always have been a silent observer on this forum and it is a huge support right from the day i thought of applying for 189 Visa for Australia.
> 
> ...


Woohoo.. September guys are getting grants in jiffy. Congratulations!!


----------



## singhbling (Oct 8, 2015)

panki.csc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received the direct grant today after a long wait of 40 Days . I would like to thank each one of you as I always have been a silent observer on this forum and it is a huge support right from the day i thought of applying for 189 Visa for Australia.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!


----------



## panki.csc (Jun 22, 2015)

*Thanks*



rajrajinin said:


> Woohoo.. September guys are getting grants in jiffy. Congratulations!!


Thanks Buddy....and all the best for all awaiting the email


----------



## panki.csc (Jun 22, 2015)

*Thanks*



singhbling said:


> Congratulations!!


Thanks  Yeah the direct grants a coming in fast


----------



## w4s33m (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi Guys, 

Can someone please advise me: 

I uploaded Form 80 for me and my wife today and after uploading I see a link "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant".
This link wasnt appearing on my application earlier. 

Is this normal ?


----------



## panki.csc (Jun 22, 2015)

w4s33m said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can someone please advise me:
> 
> ...



Yes This is quite normal I had this until my application was finalised and the Visa was granted.


----------



## w4s33m (Aug 23, 2015)

panki.csc said:


> Yes This is quite normal I had this until my application was finalised and the Visa was granted.


thanks.. and congratulations on the grant.

I paid on 22/09 ,.. i guess a few more days to wait


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

panki.csc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received the direct grant today after a long wait of 40 Days . I would like to thank each one of you as I always have been a silent observer on this forum and it is a huge support right from the day i thought of applying for 189 Visa for Australia.
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate. ☺☺

Let me tell you that 40 days for a grant is super quick time. Unless of course you want to play a joke on poor guys like us. ☺☺☺ just kidding. Have a blast.


----------



## panki.csc (Jun 22, 2015)

gurudev said:


> Congratulations mate. ☺☺
> 
> Let me tell you that 40 days for a grant is super quick time. Unless of course you want to play a joke on poor guys like us. ☺☺☺ just kidding. Have a blast.


Thanks Buddy.....and be rest assured its not a prank. I feel since i did not claim any points for work-ex that probably expedited my case.

All the best for you and all other awaiting the email.


----------



## panki.csc (Jun 22, 2015)

w4s33m said:


> thanks.. and congratulations on the grant.
> 
> I paid on 22/09 ,.. i guess a few more days to wait


I guess.....you will be getting the email in November first week .


----------



## sridhar5ms (Aug 8, 2015)

Congrats mate.
What is the best job site for Aus jobs in IT?
What are some of the best cities?
I got grant too a couple of days ago.


----------



## neerajaset71 (Feb 5, 2015)

sridhar5ms said:


> Congrats mate.
> What is the best job site for Aus jobs in IT?
> What are some of the best cities?
> I got grant too a couple of days ago.


quote in hindi..dont mind

"gaon basa nahi or lutere pehle aa gaye" 

"mathuradas, chutti mil gayi hai, nikal jao..apne saathiyo ko yeh naach na dikhao" 

we are so anxious to get our grants and you already started new thread here bro...post your que in some other thread. and dont take anythin personal ok..its just we all want some relaxation here, cheers!


----------



## neerajaset71 (Feb 5, 2015)

panki.csc said:


> I guess.....you will be getting the email in November first week .


yeah 7 Sep Invi and visa lodge Applicants are getting much quicker grants and CO than previous month ones.

Mine would have direct grant, as CO contacted only for VAC2 payment. This amount is generally asked when visa grant is finalized. and to my surprise, after requesting by CO, I replied immediately asking for invoice and instructions and within 24 hours CO sent me...no mail , no call reminders.
I paid amount immediately after receiving invoice using Au Post. Hope if they r doing so fast, my grant should come by next week start


----------



## sridhar5ms (Aug 8, 2015)

No worries.I don't know Hindi


----------



## vikas.shandilya (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi 


Yesterday, I lodged my Visa 189. But, due to a silly mistake, something is bothering me:

1. I uploaded my one of my employer's payslips under Australian Work Experience evidence also, though it should have been under overseas Work Experience evidence only. I can not delete this now. But, since I have not claimed any point for Australian Work Ex, will there be any issue for doing this mistake?

2. I clubbed all my form 16 in one pdf and uploaded them. After doing so, the digital signature became invalid in that pdf. Will there be any issue for this? Though I have also uploaded all the ITR receipts.


3. How should I create HAP ID so that I proceed for Medicals?

4. Where to upload photo and form 80? I could not see any link where I have to upload them.

Could Anyone please let me know about the issues above?

Thanks,


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

Hello guys ,

Today i have been allocated a CO and he asked for few documents . 
Visa lodge date 15th September


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

vikas.shandilya said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Yesterday, I lodged my Visa 189. But, due to a silly mistake, something is bothering me:
> ...


1) It's unlikely to be a problem. You should probably upload it again in the correct place anyway, perhaps with a letter of explanation attached to disregard the document uploaded in the wrong section.

2) I don't think it would be a problem - they can ask you to upload them individually if they feel it is a problem. They won't just reject your application because of this, if that's what you're afraid of.

3) A day or two after you lodge your application, a button "Get Health Details" appears. Click that and it will have you fill a questionnaire and then generate a letter with the HAP ID.

4) It's under Character, Evidence of.


----------



## MaddyD (Oct 23, 2015)

*Case Officer Assigned*

New to this forum but wanted to let you guys know, we applied for our visa on the 14th September and got assigned our case officer this morning! Just sent back our form 80 to our migration agent, and hoping our visa gets granted soon! Good luck to the rest of you waiting


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi,

PLease share your time lines and type of documents requested by CO



sdas02 said:


> Hello guys ,
> 
> Today i have been allocated a CO and he asked for few documents .
> Visa lodge date 15th September


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

What happened to the Excel sheet?? seems like again someone messed it up. and editing or inputting option is not working


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

*Direct Grant*

Guys,

Finally we received the grants for my Family ( Wife + 1 Kids) & myself today.

Expat Form is my consultanting Agent and espesially people like Keeda/Omkar/Ashutosh guided me like big brothers....thanks you very much 

Direct grant -- Need to travel before 23 sep 2016

Wish you all the best for early grant along your way.

Regards

Sri


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

sri2107 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally we received the grants for my Family ( Wife + 1 Kids) & myself today.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!


----------



## vikas.shandilya (Apr 4, 2015)

ag2015 said:


> 1) It's unlikely to be a problem. You should probably upload it again in the correct place anyway, perhaps with a letter of explanation attached to disregard the document uploaded in the wrong section.
> 
> 2) I don't think it would be a problem - they can ask you to upload them individually if they feel it is a problem. They won't just reject your application because of this, if that's what you're afraid of.
> 
> ...


Thank You so much for the quick reply.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aafarup said:


> What happened to the Excel sheet?? seems like again someone messed it up. and editing or inputting option is not working



use the tracker mate


----------



## abdallah.elarosy (Oct 1, 2015)

i submitted my application on 10 sept. and i uploaded almost all the documents, and every few days i upload more and more documents, but till now i was not allocated a C.O!! is that normal?? is it because of i am still uploading docs or what??


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

That shouldn't be the case. ....this is all about wait game...keep patience ....


abdallah.elarosy said:


> i submitted my application on 10 sept. and i uploaded almost all the documents, and every few days i upload more and more documents, but till now i was not allocated a C.O!! is that normal?? is it because of i am still uploading docs or what??


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

abdallah.elarosy said:


> i submitted my application on 10 sept. and i uploaded almost all the documents, and every few days i upload more and more documents, but till now i was not allocated a C.O!! is that normal?? is it because of i am still uploading docs or what??


Relax mate,

Your direct grant is round the corner.

Good luck


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

The processing dates rapidly advanced until they hit Sept 15. My not-so-scientific WAG is that they're trying to clear out cases before Sept 15 or at send requests for more information so they can move the allocation date on the page allocation page 1 month forward. The page says it will get updated in early November.


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

Has anyone got grant after pressing "Request complete" button (CO requested for more info) lately? It has been 9 days since I pressed mine.


----------



## w4s33m (Aug 23, 2015)

hungvn89 said:


> Has anyone got grant after pressing "Request complete" button (CO requested for more info) lately? It has been 9 days since I pressed mine.


The common standard is 28-35 days after the request is completed. But there's no telling.


----------



## LeonD89 (Oct 23, 2015)

*Form 80*

Got my case officer yesterday morning and requested my form 80. Lodged my form 80 this morning, does anyone know approx how long it usually takes until our visa gets granted? 

Thanks!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I wonder, what is the main reason for not uploading Form 80 at the time of application?


----------



## thehero (Jul 13, 2015)

LeonD89 said:


> Got my case officer yesterday morning and requested my form 80. Lodged my form 80 this morning, does anyone know approx how long it usually takes until our visa gets granted?
> 
> Thanks!


It's anyone's guess but 35 days is the time frame that DIBP usually gives those who enquire with them. I know it's now late but you should have really submitted Form 80 with the application....


----------



## LeonD89 (Oct 23, 2015)

It's anyone's guess but 35 days is the time frame that DIBP usually gives those who enquire with them. I know it's now late but you should have really submitted Form 80 with the application....







[/QUOTE]


Thanks! We've gone through an immigration agency and with their experience from the past they recommend waiting till the case officer asks for it. but as it's worked out we were able to fill the form out and send it the same day as when we recieved our case officer so shouldn't make much difference according to our agent. In his experience just incase things change in the mean time as you could be waiting a while till you get a case officer, best to submit with the most up to date information as if anything doesn't match they can get really funny over it! Hoping to be there by christmas, fingers crossed!! k_hand:?


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

LeonD89 said:


> Got my case officer yesterday morning and requested my form 80. Lodged my form 80 this morning, does anyone know approx how long it usually takes until our visa gets granted? Thanks!


A week or so .


----------



## vikas.shandilya (Apr 4, 2015)

*Form 80/1221*

Hi Guys,

Do we need to fill the complete form 80 and the form 1221 with a pen and then upload it? Or we can just fill it on line and then take a printout of signature page, sign it and upload & combine it to the remaining form filled on line?


Thanks,


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vikas.shandilya said:


> Hi Guys, Do we need to fill the complete form 80 and the form 1221 with a pen and then upload it? Or we can just fill it on line and then take a printout of signature page, sign it and upload & combine it to the remaining form filled on line? Thanks,


Complete on pc, sign last page and join pdfs)


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

Please count me as well in September applicants' list. Applied 18 sep.


----------



## AL25 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hello all,
I lodged my application on the 7th of September and still haven't received any CO contact. Is there an email address I can send an enquiry to?

Regards,


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

Does Anyone has the latest link for the Excel Sheet??

AL25 mate you can call them on their GSM processing center +61 7 3136 7000 to know an update.


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...tcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit#gid=1024841965



aafarup said:


> Does Anyone has the latest link for the Excel Sheet??
> 
> AL25 mate you can call them on their GSM processing center +61 7 3136 7000 to know an update.


----------



## youngarch (Jun 18, 2015)

Does anyone know the contact number for Aus immigration office?

I got allocated CO last week and I just followed her instruction to provide more details for my application but I do not receive any response from her yet. It has been a week after updating all the required document and I want to talk about this to the case officer or anyone who is relevant to my application.


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

youngarch said:


> Does anyone know the contact number for Aus immigration office?
> 
> I got allocated CO last week and I just followed her instruction to provide more details for my application but I do not receive any response from her yet. It has been a week after updating all the required document and I want to talk about this to the case officer or anyone who is relevant to my application.


GSM processing center +61 7 3136 7000 , please use ur passport number as reference


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

sri2107 said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...tcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit#gid=1024841965


The link seems to be OK but as soon as the page loads it says “File Unavailable” that happened to me earlier so i asked for a new link. anything wrong there guys??


----------



## youngarch (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I just had a chat with a immigrant officer in AUS. He said that once I received request from CO for providing further documents then I have to wait 28days even though I completed to upload all the requested documents.

Is that true?? Does anyone receive a grant before 28days from the date when you were requested for further documents?


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

youngarch said:


> Hi Guys, I just had a chat with a immigrant officer in AUS. He said that once I received request from CO for providing further documents then I have to wait 28days even though I completed to upload all the requested documents. Is that true?? Does anyone receive a grant before 28days from the date when you were requested for further documents?




It's all up to CO. They can give you grant in a day or may take a month .


----------



## AL25 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hey all,
I tried calling them last week and the response I got was that my application had 2 IDs generated by the system so they have requested IT to merge these accounts meanwhile I have no update in regards to my application status really. What do you guys think? I was told this was identified by a case officer on the 17th. Should the case officer not contact me to let me know the application is on going? Is there an email address where I can send my inquiry?

Thanks.

Regards,


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

AL25 said:


> Hey all,
> I tried calling them last week and the response I got was that my application had 2 IDs generated by the system so they have requested IT to merge these accounts meanwhile I have no update in regards to my application status really. What do you guys think? I was told this was identified by a case officer on the 17th. Should the case officer not contact me to let me know the application is on going? Is there an email address where I can send my inquiry?
> 
> Thanks.
> ...


Hello Al25
As per my understanding unless you are assigned to a CO your application stays in the line and there is no email address to contact department on this issue. and usually they wont answer your email that quickly. but i have a email for Skill support thats “skilled.support ’at’ border.gov.au
Its better to call them and ask them .


----------



## cool_shah01 (Feb 1, 2015)

Dear Experts,

According to my knowledge regarding medical process we have to follow below steps.
- Apply for PR
- Go to Authorized Hospital ( along with TRN Number) which was generated upon application submission.
- Hospital will conduct required tests and submit the result to immigration authorities directly.
- CO will analyse the result and process the PR accordingly.

However, in recent forums i am reading something related to generating HAP ID for medical. Is it really required/mandatory step to perform medical? Please let me know.

Thanks //


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

cool_shah01 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> According to my knowledge regarding medical process we have to follow below steps.
> - Apply for PR
> ...


Yes , you need to take print out of HAP ID and take it to the hospital as mentioned in the panel for your city.


----------



## cool_shah01 (Feb 1, 2015)

varunkm1706 said:


> Yes , you need to take print out of HAP ID and take it to the hospital as mentioned in the panel for your city.


Dear Varun,

Thank you for your quick reply. 
Can i generate HAP ID and visit the hospital to conduct medical before CO is assigned for my case?
OR 
Is it mandatory to wait till CO is assigned and only he will provide me the HAP ID?

Thanks//


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

cool_shah01 said:


> Dear Varun,
> 
> Thank you for your quick reply.
> Can i generate HAP ID and visit the hospital to conduct medical before CO is assigned for my case?
> ...


You can get your HAP ID from your IMMI account after lodging the visa .....and dont wait for CO 
I will suggest complete it and front load your medicals before CO allocation to get direct grant


----------



## temiseun (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi All,

I would like to know if anybody got grant today. Its as if the CO's have gone on ice 

I pray my grant is given this week as am eager to travel down to Oz


----------



## Jagmohan40 (Jun 14, 2015)

What is VAC2 ?

Heard first time.

Regards





neerajaset71 said:


> yeah 7 Sep Invi and visa lodge Applicants are getting much quicker grants and CO than previous month ones.
> 
> Mine would have direct grant, as CO contacted only for VAC2 payment. This amount is generally asked when visa grant is finalized. and to my surprise, after requesting by CO, I replied immediately asking for invoice and instructions and within 24 hours CO sent me...no mail , no call reminders.
> I paid amount immediately after receiving invoice using Au Post. Hope if they r doing so fast, my grant should come by next week start


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

youngarch said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just had a chat with a immigrant officer in AUS. He said that once I received request from CO for providing further documents then I have to wait 28days even though I completed to upload all the requested documents.
> 
> Is that true?? Does anyone receive a grant before 28days from the date when you were requested for further documents?


Hi there, I was told the same. The end of my 28 days waiting will be around 12 November. Let's wait and see, that's all we can do now.


----------



## neerajaset71 (Feb 5, 2015)

Jagmohan40 said:


> What is VAC2 ?
> 
> Heard first time.
> 
> Regards


VAC2 is second visa application charge, which is mandatory if your spouse doesn't have functional English proof. It is big amount of AU$4885.

But this you can take as your pre-grant, means CO asks for this payment only when he is about to grant you a visa, and this last step needs to be done. Trend shows people got visa within a week or less after paying VAC2.

Hope this clears your query.


----------



## neerajaset71 (Feb 5, 2015)

hungvn89 said:


> Hi there, I was told the same. The end of my 28 days waiting will be around 12 November. Let's wait and see, that's all we can do now.


This is their sla actually. Depends on number of applications they have, they take action. Some applicants have had waited even more than 35 days and some are like me who got within 24 hours. Its all about wait game, you can call them after 28 days are over. BOL mate


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

I was contemplating calling the co next week.

Please suggest the cheapest calling cards for calling from India to Australia.


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

gurudev said:


> I was contemplating calling the co next week.
> 
> Please suggest the cheapest calling cards for calling from India to Australia.




Hi Gurudev,

Your timeline suggest that you had not been allocated a CO. So if you will call that helpline for DIBP, there standard response is going to be disappointing one. I reckon your direct grant should just be around the corner mate as you have not been contacted yet. They do not provide any info at all about cases where a CO has not been allocated. 

FYI, I tried calling them yesterday on the local 1800 number that we can dial in from AUS and spoke to a very patient and nice gentleman(for a change because mostly they are rude and not wanting to talk) and explained to him that I had already finalized my travel plans in end of October, so if you could please have a look. He was sympathetic and understood and did even have a look at the file and suggested that even though the initial assessment has been completed, the CO still has to come back to the file and do the final verification and then only you will be able to get a grant email. He said he can see all the documents are loaded and he could also see that all the CO in GSM ADELAIDE has a big workload and presently all the co's in the GSM ADELAIDE TEAM are advising to wait atleast 35 days from when they contacted you.


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

Got a direct grant today. Lodged in Sept 16, grant on Oct 27. Now on to figuring out when to make time for the long, long flight for the validation trip.


----------



## temiseun (Mar 2, 2015)

ag2015 said:


> Got a direct grant today. Lodged in Sept 16, grant on Oct 27. Now on to figuring out when to make time for the long, long flight for the validation trip.



congratulation ag2015. i also lodged on same day with you, so my fingers are crossed for my grant soon by God's grace.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

ag2015 said:


> Got a direct grant today. Lodged in Sept 16, grant on Oct 27. Now on to figuring out when to make time for the long, long flight for the validation trip.


Congrats mate. I am also on the same boat, lodged on the same day. Waiting for the lucky day.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

ag2015 said:


> Got a direct grant today. Lodged in Sept 16, grant on Oct 27. Now on to figuring out when to make time for the long, long flight for the validation trip.


Time to party mate!! Congratulations for a bright future ahead!!lane:lane:


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

*Need Quick Suggestion*

I have applied for the 189 visa on 24th sept 2015.CO was assigned today and requested for the additional documents. The request is as follows.
Sign a health Undertaking offshore applicant FORM 815. (Both for Main applicant and Dependent also.)
1)Where do i attach the signed form, Is it under the Health Documents or by mail to the CO?
2)I am a bit concerned about this. Is this a positive or negative? In what case they ask for this form? Either of the applicants were healthy at the time of our medicals. But didnt understand why we are asked for this form.
3)Does the CO request for the information at one time(for majority of cases) or he may contact the applicant more than once?
4)So if i attach the document now how many days it might take for my visa to be granted?
Can any one please leave your valuable answers to the above. Appreciated n Thanks.


----------



## varunpullanhi (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi Experts,

I had lodged the application (189) on 25th Sep, and today morning CO has been assigned from GSM Brisbane team. She has asked me for "Evidence of Employment-Detailed refernce letter" of my previous company. I had already uploaded a reference letter of my Project Lead and the Pay slips for the same. Now what else evidence i can show?

The reference letter uploaded by me is on a Stamp paper but she wants it in company's letter head. I cannot get company's letter head for this, as i had only informed my Project lead about the application, not the HR. Please help me through.TIA

Cheers,
Varun


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

Correct me if I am wrong, but it is a positive sign as many members received grant shortly after signing this form.

You can upload in immiaccount under Evidence of Health, select Form 815 and also email the signed & scanned copy to the CO.

As for if CO request information piece by piece or how many days to grant, noone knows and it is up to the CO. Hope my answer helps because I am in the similar situation: I was asked to sign a health Undertaking offshore applicant form 815 (my spouse was spared). 

I have waited for responses since 14 Oct, having called and emailed them twice but received little to no responses from DIBP.



hnmn4444 said:


> I have applied for the 189 visa on 24th sept 2015.CO was assigned today and requested for the additional documents. The request is as follows.
> Sign a health Undertaking offshore applicant FORM 815. (Both for Main applicant and Dependent also.)
> 1)Where do i attach the signed form, Is it under the Health Documents or by mail to the CO?
> 2)I am a bit concerned about this. Is this a positive or negative? In what case they ask for this form? Either of the applicants were healthy at the time of our medicals. But didnt understand why we are asked for this form.
> ...


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi,

I have lodged my 189 visa on 16th Sep and waiting for further update from department. Meanwhile my wife had to undergo additional medical tests as suggested by BUPA medicals team and they are almost done now. My question here is, as i have got the health clearance will my application is considered for further processing or i have to wait till my wife's health clearance.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kasi.maddula said:


> Hi, I have lodged my 189 visa on 16th Sep and waiting for further update from department. Meanwhile my wife had to undergo additional medical tests as suggested by BUPA medicals team and they are almost done now. My question here is, as i have got the health clearance will my application is considered for further processing or i have to wait till my wife's health clearance.


You will usually have to wait, as far as i am aware. 

Good luck


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

i have been contacted by CO today. for following information

1) additional personal particular form 1221 
*i have already uploaded form-80 which contains all the information requested. what should i do next?? should i upload form 80 again? or make a new form 1221??*

2) CV 
_*will do that*_


3) medical & polio cert
*will do that*


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

zebust said:


> i have been contacted by CO today. for following information
> 
> 1) additional personal particular form 1221
> *i have already uploaded form-80 which contains all the information requested. what should i do next?? should i upload form 80 again? or make a new form 1221??*
> ...


Though form 1221 covers most of the questions in form 80 past history shows that most of the COs asked both forms for most of the applicants. Moreover there is no harm in providing 1221 and its better do it when CO asks if you have not done already.


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

hungvn89 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but it is a positive sign as many members received grant shortly after signing this form.
> 
> You can upload in immiaccount under Evidence of Health, select Form 815 and also email the signed & scanned copy to the CO.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your response. Did your CO requested for any other document other than Form 815.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

I have applied for the 189 visa on 18th sept 2015.CO was assigned yesterday and requested for the additional documents. 

The request is as follows.

1) Polio certificate for me and wife
2) Police clearance certificates

I have already done polio vaccination while doing medical in KSA with panal doctor, then why CO asking again? may doctor did not upload that Polio certificate while uploading my & wife medical record?


Moreover CO doest not need any documents ? or further he will ask other documents after going through my case? I am claiming 10 points for experience and uploaded all experience certificates, pay slips which i had and reference letters of 4 job out of 5....


----------



## food freak (Oct 28, 2015)

*Medical form*

Hi All,

While generating the HAP ID, it is necessary to give the exact pills we are currently taking? I have an ulcer in my stomach and my doc gave some pills. Should i mention it in that questionnaire before the HAP ID gets generated? Will it affect the result of the Medical tests?

Please help.

Thanks!


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

samage said:


> I have applied for the 189 visa on 18th sept 2015.CO was assigned yesterday and requested for the additional documents.
> 
> The request is as follows.
> 
> ...


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

food freak said:


> Hi All,
> 
> While generating the HAP ID, it is necessary to give the exact pills we are currently taking? I have an ulcer in my stomach and my doc gave some pills. Should i mention it in that questionnaire before the HAP ID gets generated? Will it affect the result of the Medical tests?
> 
> ...


Are you on medication for a long time like more than 2months and if the pills are unavoidable you better declare if not that doesn't effect your medicals i guess. lets wait for other expats to respond.


----------



## Ahmed_12 (May 26, 2015)

Hi guys, i have applied my 189 visa on 28th september. Today CO requested the additional documents. 

They asked for my Resume and proof of evidence from my spouse. How can i send them. Should i email them or upload on my immi account. I could not find any category for uploading Resume. My immi account status has been changed to information needed. If i send these documents via email then do i also need to upload on the immi account and then press the request complete button. 

Thanks and Regards
OWais Ahmed


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

hnmn4444 said:


> Thanks for your response. Did your CO requested for any other document other than Form 815.


Only form 815 for myself.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ahmed_12 said:


> Hi guys, i have applied my 189 visa on 28th september. Today CO requested the additional documents.
> 
> They asked for my Resume and proof of evidence from my spouse. How can i send them. Should i email them or upload on my immi account. I could not find any category for uploading Resume. My immi account status has been changed to information needed. If i send these documents via email then do i also need to upload on the immi account and then press the request complete button.
> 
> ...



Did you claim points for your wife? what do you mean: "proof of evidence from my spouse" - evidence of what?


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

Ahmed_12 said:


> Hi guys, i have applied my 189 visa on 28th september. Today CO requested the additional documents.
> 
> They asked for my Resume and proof of evidence from my spouse. How can i send them. Should i email them or upload on my immi account. I could not find any category for uploading Resume. My immi account status has been changed to information needed. If i send these documents via email then do i also need to upload on the immi account and then press the request complete button.
> 
> ...



1) You have to upload all requested documents to immi account. do not send them via email. 

There will be a new button appearing in your document upload section called " Request complete". once u have uploaded all the requested documents, then click on that button. The CO will be notified that documents are ready for processing.. 

2) for spouse evidence?? 

please elaborate, weather you are claiming points for her qualification or not?? otherwise they must be asking for English language eligibility evidence like IELTS or proff that her education has been in english(institute can provide such letter)


3) for resume:

click on attached documents option given somewhere on top. select document type: "employment history, evidence of" then select resume in next field.


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

hungvn89 said:


> I submitted application the same day, expecting CO allocated in early November.


Hi there i remember you posting that you are asked to submit Form 815. Please tell me if you have received the grant and what documents did you submit. Just Form 815 or any other document along with it. If you are not the one who i am talking about please ignore this.


----------



## Tushar_2015 (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi zebust, Not able to find "Request complete" button. Please help. If possible share a screen shot.


----------



## Tushar_2015 (Jul 19, 2014)

I have 2 questions, It would be a grate help if anyone can answer it.

1. My 489 visa was granted 2 month ago, before this visa granted, I have paid VAC2 for my wife. Now I got the invitation to apply 189 visa on 7th sep 2015, do I need to pay VAC2 again?

2. (I will be flying to Australia on 18 Dec'15 as I have 489 visa right now, if 189 is not granted before 18 Dec'15 than I need to enter in Australia with 489 visa.) If I got the 189 grant after my arrival in Australia, than is it required to come back to the native country and again make an entry to Australia with 189 visa to active 189 visa ?


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

1) My guess is yes - each visa has its own fees. You should probably check with DIBP though.
2) No, your visa will become active if you're in Australia - you might just need to let DIBP know about your current address when you are in Australia.


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

Tushar_2015 said:


> Hi zebust, Not able to find "Request complete" button. Please help. If possible share a screen shot.


Tushar screen shot attached here. 

please also note that this option will only appear when some documents are requested from you.


----------



## neerajaset71 (Feb 5, 2015)

Just received email...It's a grant for me and my family.
Thank all of you and wish you all a success grant soon


----------



## vikram3151981 (Apr 27, 2015)

Congrats neerajaset.............


----------



## vikram3151981 (Apr 27, 2015)

Today I got a CO contact. *<SNIP>* from GSM Brisbane is my CO. She has requested Form 80 for my wife. I have already submitted Form 1221 for her as she is non-migrating dependent. But we cannot do anything and we have to provide everything they request for however silly it might be.  .
*

It is not acceptable to mention a Case Officer's full name on the forum - they have the same right to privacy as you do. *

*Further, it's not unknown for Case Officers to request a Form 80 for a non-migrating spouse, and it's certainly not silly. 

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## temiseun (Mar 2, 2015)

Still no CO contact or grant ....:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Congratulations to all who have received their grant this week so far.


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

neerajaset71 said:


> Just received email...It's a grant for me and my family.
> Thank all of you and wish you all a success grant soon


Congrats.....


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

*Update*

Got an email asking for information so I guess CO has been assigned. I submitted the application on the 29th last month so got a CO assigned in 31 days!

They want me to upload Police Clearance Certificates. No mention of Form 80 so guess I don't have to worry about that!

However I'm still waiting for PCCs to arrive. My Sri Lankan PCC should be ready in a week or so but I lived in the US for 10years so I need one from the FBI as well and that will take a really long time (at least a month!) 

I take it that I should write back and explain the situation to them and hope they give me enough time for the FBI to respond?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

BatWolf said:


> Update Got an email asking for information so I guess CO has been assigned. I submitted the application on the 29th last month so got a CO assigned in 31 days! They want me to upload Police Clearance Certificates. No mention of Form 80 so guess I don't have to worry about that! However I'm still waiting for PCCs to arrive. My Sri Lankan PCC should be ready in a week or so but I lived in the US for 10years so I need one from the FBI as well and that will take a really long time (at least a month!)  I take it that I should write back and explain the situation to them and hope they give me enough time for the FBI to respond?


Did you apply for FBI pcc? Wait times a long normally... But Are you US citizen? Its quick for US citizens.


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Did you apply for FBI pcc? Wait times a long normally... But Are you US citizen? Its quick for US citizens.


yeah I mailed my stuff out on Aug 18th.. it got to the FBI on the 28th. Right now there is a such a backlog that it takes 11weeks for them to even open your packet. So based on my calculations (with the help of others on this forum in the same situation) I estimate it will be opened around Nov-14th.. After that it will take a few weeks to be processed and then mailed back to me.. Hope to have it in-hand by early December. 

And no I'm not a US citizen or a PR.. Just went to college and grad school there and then worked on F1/H1B for a few years.. I don't think it's faster for US citizens. just for them to open the packet takes 11 weeks these days!
However they do I guess have the option of using an FBI channeler.. maybe that makes it a bit faster.


----------



## joshir (Aug 4, 2015)

Dear All,

First of all congratulations to all those of you who received your grants 

I am an Indian national and residing in Singapore for the last 5.5 years.

I lodged our 189 visa application (through an agent) on the 15th of September and frontloaded all the documents including Medicals, India and Singapore PCC for me and my family.

However, my agent has not received any notifications / requests from the CO team. Does this mean that a CO hasn't been allocated yet ? 

Or does this mean that a CO "may" have been allocated but so far the CO team haven't had any queries on our application ?

Regardless of whether the COs need any information, would there be any email notification sent to my agent once a CO starts working on our application ?

Warm Regards,
Rajdeep.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

joshir said:


> Dear All, First of all congratulations to all those of you who received your grants  I am an Indian national and residing in Singapore for the last 5.5 years. I lodged our 189 visa application (through an agent) on the 15th of September and frontloaded all the documents including Medicals, India and Singapore PCC for me and my family. However, my agent has not received any notifications / requests from the CO team. Does this mean that a CO hasn't been allocated yet ? Or does this mean that a CO "may" have been allocated but so far the CO team haven't had any queries on our application ? Regardless of whether the COs need any information, would there be any email notification sent to my agent once a CO starts working on our application ? Warm Regards, Rajdeep.


Not necessarily. I have seen people getting a grant w/o CO assignment notification, i have also seen employment verification w/o formally assigning a CO. 

However, in 90% of cases notice of CO comes through.


----------



## temiseun (Mar 2, 2015)

I got a CO assigned today, he requested for polio vaccine certificate which i provided the panel physician. I have gone ahead to upload it now i pray the CO (from GSM Adelaide) goes back to my file and gives me the super grant. 

I now feel relieved that they have carried out assessment of my case.


----------



## joshir (Aug 4, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Not necessarily. I have seen people getting a grant w/o CO assignment notification, i have also seen employment verification w/o formally assigning a CO.
> 
> However, in 90% of cases notice of CO comes through.



Thanks andreyx108b !

I have been closely following up with my agent (and he prefers to correspond mostly on email rather than phone) on this, and he gave me a very confusing response today. To quote his reply:

"The current allocation date for subclass 189 is 14 August 2015.

This date is the date for allocation of the application to processing teams. A case officer will then only make contact after reviewing the application and contacting us to request any further items. This will usually take up to a few weeks after allocation."


I've already responded to his email saying that I'm confused with his response.

I particularly do not understand what he means when he says that the current allocation date for subclass 189 is 14th of Aug 2015. Does this mean that the CO teams are currently processing the visa applications lodged on the 14th of August ?

This can't be true because we have so many people on this thread lodging their respective visa applications after the 7th Sept round and getting COs allocated.

Could you shed any light on this for me please ? Still waiting for my agent's reply.

Thanks again,
Rajdeep.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

joshir said:


> Thanks andreyx108b !
> 
> I have been closely following up with my agent (and he prefers to correspond mostly on email rather than phone) on this, and he gave me a very confusing response today. To quote his reply:
> 
> ...


Your agent must be referring to https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications

However, this link gets updated only once a month, and need not necessarily show the true picture on date.


----------



## Tushar_2015 (Jul 19, 2014)

I need the suggestion for the below situation.

I have total 8 years of experience, out of which 2 years was the part time job. Now during assessment, CO has considered my part time job as 1 year and rejected the application considering total 7 years of experience. What is to be done in this case ?


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

Unfortunately, there's not much to be done here. The rules on skilled employment are pretty clear in terms of being paid and at least 30 hours a week. 

You can try improving your points by other means and reapply.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ag2015 said:


> Unfortunately, there's not much to be done here. The rules on skilled employment are pretty clear in terms of being paid and at least 30 hours a week. You can try improving your points by other means and reapply.


 Where does it say about 30 hours? Acs requires 20 hours.


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

My mistake - I got confused between the Canadian and Australian requirements.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ag2015 said:


> My mistake - I got confused between the Canadian and Australian requirements.


Yes in Canada its 30 hours indeed


----------



## Tushar_2015 (Jul 19, 2014)

I worked for 24 hours per week. but CO converted such 2 years of experience equivalent to 1 year and mentioned following comments.

employment up to 11/09/2014. Unless you have evidence of skilled employment since then you will not achieve 15 employment points and the required total of 60 points.

You were allowed until 26 November 2015 to provide satisfactory employment evidence.

*


----------



## Tushar_2015 (Jul 19, 2014)

Please help if any ray of hope is there. I am quite depressed now. Nowhere it is mention that part time experience will be converted in half full experience.


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

Tushar_2015 said:


> Please help if any ray of hope is there. I am quite depressed now. Nowhere it is mention that part time experience will be converted in half full experience.


dude u didn't do ur research.. i didn't even claim pts for work experience but even I remember there was clear amount of hours per week required for it to be considered full time employment listed on the website!!


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

Tushar_2015 said:


> I need the suggestion for the below situation.
> 
> I have total 8 years of experience, out of which 2 years was the part time job. Now during assessment, CO has considered my part time job as 1 year and rejected the application considering total 7 years of experience. What is to be done in this case ?


How many years are assessed by ACS (i am taking as you belong to 2613 group) on their report? 

If ACS assessed 8 years i guess you can go back to CO with a proper proof and ask him why only 7 years are considered if you are already assessed by ACS for 8 years.

This is what i think, any suggestions from senios here?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

BatWolf said:


> dude u didn't do ur research.. i didn't even claim pts for work experience but even I remember there was clear amount of hours per week required for it to be considered full time employment listed on the website!!


I think it is actually 20 hours. 

Or am i wrong?


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I think it is actually 20 hours.
> 
> Or am i wrong?


I do not know the specifics since I personally didn't claim points for work xp.. I'm from the US so to me full time is basically 40hrs a week.. 

However that's a good point, if its 20hrs he can make that argument still get points.


----------



## c0da (May 18, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I think it is actually 20 hours.
> 
> Or am i wrong?


You are correct: "Full-time work is considered to be 20 hours or more per week and must be stated in the reference." (source)


----------



## nandyyy (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi All,

I am new to the forum, I am in the process of applying for skilled visa for Australia, I have received a positive skill set assessment and i have cleared my Ielts with competent english. I am in the process of submitting my EOI, could you please guide me with the list of documents that needs to be submitted to claim my experience once invite is granted.

thanks!


----------



## Tushar_2015 (Jul 19, 2014)

kasi.maddula said:


> How many years are assessed by ACS (i am taking as you belong to 2613 group) on their report?
> 
> If ACS assessed 8 years i guess you can go back to CO with a proper proof and ask him why only 7 years are considered if you are already assessed by ACS for 8 years.
> 
> This is what i think, any suggestions from senios here?


I have not done any ACS assessment. is it required ? My occupation classification is 233513.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ag2015 said:


> Unfortunately, there's not much to be done here. The rules on skilled employment are pretty clear in terms of being paid and at least 30 hours a week.
> 
> You can try improving your points by other means and reapply.





andreyx108b said:


> I think it is actually 20 hours.
> 
> Or am i wrong?


20 hours it is.



Tushar_2015 said:


> I have not done any ACS assessment. is it required ? My occupation classification is 233513.


You have not done any assessment? Can't be. You could not have filed the EOI without having entered a valid assessment ID.

Can you please elaborate your situation more clearly? I've read it on the other thread as well as on PM, but I am not able to get a complete picture.

To me, it seems like your ACS was done in Oct-2014, right? Did you continue to work in the same occupation past that time till today (or at least till invitation)?

If so, then all CO wants is evidence of your skilled employment after your ACS till now- i.e. a new reference letter stating your skills (just like the one you gave to ACS last year) so that your CO can be sure that you are rightfully claiming the additional points.

From the looks of it (your CO's email), you have been given time until 26-Nov-2015 to provide this evidence.


----------



## Tushar_2015 (Jul 19, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> 20 hours it is.
> 
> 
> 
> You have not done any assessment? Can't be. You could not have filed the EOI without having entered a valid assessment ID.


I have done skill assessment from Engineers Australia.



KeeDa said:


> 20 hours it is.
> Can you please elaborate your situation more clearly? I've read it on the other thread as well as on PM, but I am not able to get a complete picture.


I have the following work experience.

1st work experience : Jul-2007 to Jun 2009 (Part Time - 24 hour/week) - 2 years (I doubt CO may have considered this experience as equivalent to 1 year Full time)
2nd work experience : Jul-2009 to Sep 2015 (Full time - 48 hour / week) - 6 Years, 1 Month

Invitation for 189 given on 07/09/2015, and CO has given the following comments 

"On 29/10/2015 you were requested to provide further employment evidence to support your claim of at least eight years skilled employment in the ten years before your SkillSelect invitation date of 07/09/15.

You have advised you were unemployed between August 2004 and June 2007. You have provided evidence of seven years and one months skilled employment up to 11/09/2014. Unless you have evidence of skilled employment since then you will not achieve 15 employment points and the required total of 60 points. You were allowed until 26 November 2015 to provide satisfactory employment evidence."



KeeDa said:


> 20 hours it is.
> To me, it seems like your ACS was done in Oct-2014, right? Did you continue to work in the same occupation past that time till today (or at least till invitation)?


Yes, I continue to work in the same occupation past that time till today


KeeDa said:


> 20 hours it is.
> 
> If so, then all CO wants is evidence of your skilled employment after your ACS till now- i.e. a new reference letter stating your skills (just like the one you gave to ACS last year) so that your CO can be sure that you are rightfully claiming the additional points.


May not be applicable to us as my assessment is done with Engineers Australia


KeeDa said:


> 20 hours it is.
> 
> From the looks of it (your CO's email), you have been given time until 26-Nov-2015 to provide this evidence.


Yes.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Tushar_2015 said:


> I have done skill assessment from Engineers Australia.


When did you do it?


----------



## Tushar_2015 (Jul 19, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> When did you do it?


July 2014


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

Tushar_2015 said:


> July 2014


Please share the following documents to CO
1. Latest reference letter mentioning that you still working in same organization with complete Job description
2. Salary slips of last 1 year from September 2014 to September 2015.
3. Bank statement showing your salary credited from September 2014 to September 2015
4. Tax returns of last 1 year


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Tushar_2015 said:


> July 2014



Upon submission of documents mentioned by abbasraza you will satisfy requirments set by CO.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

abbasraza said:


> Please share the following documents to CO
> 1. Latest reference letter mentioning that you still working in same organization with complete Job description
> 2. Salary slips of last 1 year from September 2014 to September 2015.
> 3. Bank statement showing your salary credited from September 2014 to September 2015
> 4. Tax returns of last 1 year


+1

Note that your CO has said "You have provided evidence of seven years and one months skilled employment up to 11/09/*2014*". She is looking or things listed above by abbasraza


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

Tushar_2015 said:


> I have done skill assessment from Engineers Australia.
> 
> 
> I have the following work experience.
> ...


Hi Tushar,

After looking into the details you have provided, its clear that you have been assessed positive for 7+ years till 9/2014. But in your EOI you have put your employment till 9/2015. So based on that you fulfill 60 points criteria and invited for visa. So now all CO wants is proofs for the employment between 9/2014 to 9/2015. 

Now all you have to prove is you are employed between this period and i hope the documents that are listed by other folks are pretty much enough to prove that. So dont worry and try to gather all the documents and submit in time.

All the best.


----------



## vikram3151981 (Apr 27, 2015)

CO asked for Form 80 for my non-migrating spouse on 29/10/2015 and I uploaded it on same day along with reply to CO with attached Form 80.
Skill select sent me an email on 30/10/2015 stating:
"I have noted missing or incomplete information for the applicant and regarding the following;

Employment, Unemployment or Education:
Please advise of the months and years of employment in particular regarding the various change in job descriptions with the same company employed as Chargeman to Junior Works manager;

Please advise of the Factory name, is it Ordnance Factory or other name;

Regarding your education please include the months of the years regarding all study and the full names of the education institutions and full street addresses.

Are you able to give a date of arrival in Australia??

Please provide the details on the appropriate spreadsheets, do not complete a form 80 again, return the spreadsheets attached by return email attachments"

I emailed them the above info with a copy to CO.

Any ideas what to expect next???


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

Dear 189 September applicants,

Some of you was contacted by CO to provide more info during October.

Has anyone received any news/grants after submitting the requested information?


----------



## Tushar_2015 (Jul 19, 2014)

Thank you very much KeeDa, andreyx108b, abbasraza & kasi.maddula. Your comments are very valuable. Now I gain some confidence for my visa grant.


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

Looks like it takes 2-4 weeks time after the CO has assigned.


----------



## vikram3151981 (Apr 27, 2015)

vikram3151981 said:


> CO asked for Form 80 for my non-migrating spouse on 29/10/2015 and I uploaded it on same day along with reply to CO with attached Form 80.
> Skill select sent me an email on 30/10/2015 stating:
> "I have noted missing or incomplete information for the applicant and regarding the following;
> 
> ...


Expert comments please..................


----------



## Tushar_2015 (Jul 19, 2014)

kasi.maddula said:


> Hi Tushar,
> 
> After looking into the details you have provided, its clear that you have been assessed positive for 7+ years till 9/2014. But in your EOI you have put your employment till 9/2015. So based on that you fulfill 60 points criteria and invited for visa. So now all CO wants is proofs for the employment between 9/2014 to 9/2015.
> 
> ...


I will be writing following reply to the CO. Experts please give your comments, as this reply will be very important for further evaluation of my profile.

Dear Case Officer,

Thank you very much for your prompt response.

From your previous email, it seems that my skill employment of my entire employment period is not evaluated as it is evaluated up to 11/09/2014. However, I am still working with the same employer & in same occupation. 

Please find the following attached additional documents for the employment evidence till 30/09/2015.

1.	Pay slips for the period of Sep-2014 to Sep-2015
2.	Bank Statement for the period of Sep-2014 to Sep-2015
3.	Latest Tax document (Form 16) updated on 19/05/2015
4.	Employment reference letter dated 31/07/2015.

Thank you very much for providing the time to provide satisfactory employment evidence


----------



## vikram3151981 (Apr 27, 2015)

Tushar_2015 said:


> I will be writing following reply to the CO. Experts please give your comments, as this reply will be very important for further evaluation of my profile.
> 
> Dear Case Officer,
> 
> ...


I think the reply along with these evidences will be sufficient.........


----------



## miaann (May 17, 2015)

Hi All,
We have received grant on 30th OCT,Thanks for the support you guys have provided.
This forum was really helpful .

Thanks a Lot!!


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

miaann said:


> Hi All,
> We have received grant on 30th OCT,Thanks for the support you guys have provided.
> This forum was really helpful .
> 
> Thanks a Lot!!


Congratulations mate.  

If you don't mind can you please share your time line as your signatures are not visible on my cell??


----------



## miaann (May 17, 2015)

Hi gurudev,
Thanks!!

Please find the timelines 

189| 261311 | EOI: 65 pt 29 Aug 2015 | Invite 06 Sep 2015 |Lodged Application 29 Sep 2015 | Medical 24th OCT 2015 | Form 80 24th OCT 2015|PCC 26 OCT 2015 | Direct Grant 30/10/2015| GSM Team Brisbane|


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

miaann said:


> Hi gurudev,
> Thanks!!
> 
> Please find the timelines
> ...


Congrats. That was quite fast. Are you onshore or offshore? Have you claimed employment points?


----------



## miaann (May 17, 2015)

Thanks Keeda!!
Im offshore and i had claimed for employments points ,worked only for a single company with 9 years total and 5 years ACS experience. The work experience letter was in company letterhead provided by HR dept.
Hope this reply helps!!


----------



## youngarch (Jun 18, 2015)

Is there anyone who receive a grant after CO allocation?? 

My CO (from Adelaide) was assigned on 19th OCT. She requested me form 80 & English result report (IELTS). Those two forms were already uploaded even though I had to update a bit on form 80. 

After updating these docs, I directly sent a reply on the next day (20th OCT) and press the button called 'request completed', but their is no response yet from the CO.

I just wonder if there is anyone in this group who is granted after CO allocation.


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

miaann said:


> Thanks Keeda!! Im offshore and i had claimed for employments points ,worked only for a single company with 9 years total and 5 years ACS experience. The work experience letter was in company letterhead provided by HR dept. Hope this reply helps!!



Was your employment points verified ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Someone who completed request on 07-Oct is still waiting. They were told that the application will be revisited on 19-Nov. Same CO team (Adelaide).



youngarch said:


> Is there anyone who receive a grant after CO allocation??
> 
> My CO (from Adelaide) was assigned on 19th OCT. She requested me form 80 & English result report (IELTS). Those two forms were already uploaded even though I had to update a bit on form 80.
> 
> ...


----------



## youngarch (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks for quick reply. It seems that I have to wait at least until 19th Nov. It very painful that I cannot do anything in my country because Im planning to fly to AUS asap after the grant. 

Is it possible for me to go AUS with visitors visa and wait until the grant? my application type is off-shore.


----------



## miaann (May 17, 2015)

Hi sdas02,
I had done Skill assessment with ACS and it was assessed with 5 years experience out of total 9 years . Any other verification,Sorry i did not get your query?


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

miaann said:


> Hi sdas02, I had done Skill assessment with ACS and it was assessed with 5 years experience out of total 9 years . Any other verification,Sorry i did not get your query?


CO do verify from your Company HR or anyone whether you were working legally with them or not. That's call verification from employment and it will only happen if u claimed work experience points


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

miaann said:


> Hi gurudev,
> Thanks!!
> 
> Please find the timelines
> ...


Wow. That was super quick  

How many dependant applicants were included in your application?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't see any reason why you cannot travel with any other valid visa. Find out which visitor visa suits you. Please do update your plans as change of address (offshore to onshore) in advance using form 929. Check the instructions on that form- they should be informed about such a change at least 14 days in advance.



youngarch said:


> Thanks for quick reply. It seems that I have to wait at least until 19th Nov. It very painful that I cannot do anything in my country because Im planning to fly to AUS asap after the grant.
> 
> Is it possible for me to go AUS with visitors visa and wait until the grant? my application type is off-shore.


----------



## miaann (May 17, 2015)

sdas02 said:


> CO do verify from your Company HR or anyone whether you were working legally with them or not. That's call verification from employment and it will only happen if u claimed work experience points



Ohh Im not sure of that..


----------



## miaann (May 17, 2015)

sdas02 said:


> CO do verify from your Company HR or anyone whether you were working legally with them or not. That's call verification from employment and it will only happen if u claimed work experience points



Ohh Im not sure of that..but did claim for work experience points


----------



## miaann (May 17, 2015)

gurudev said:


> Wow. That was super quick
> 
> How many dependant applicants were included in your application?


Yup it was fast by Gods grace!! but all guidances from this forum...
I included 3 dependants ,my spouse and 2 kids


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

sdas02 said:


> CO do verify from your Company HR or anyone whether you were working legally with them or not. That's call verification from employment and it will only happen if u claimed work experience points


Not true for all applicants. It varies from case to case.


----------



## swamyt (Jan 24, 2015)

Dear Friends,
I have submitted my EOI for NSW on 5-Jun-2015 & Victoria on 3-Oct-2015 with Age=15, PTE=10, Education=15, State Territory=5, Experience=15 = 60 for the Nominated Occupation 261313 Subclass 190.
So far I haven't received any communication either from NSW or Victoria, is there any issue over here, does it takes so much time to get the invitation. Can some one provide me the details who have received, can we see the current status on applications or some thing where we can get to know the precise details as to where do we stand. Regards Swamy


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

swamyt said:


> Dear Friends, I have submitted my EOI for NSW on 5-Jun-2015 & Victoria on 3-Oct-2015 with Age=15, PTE=10, Education=15, State Territory=5, Experience=15 = 60 for the Nominated Occupation 261313 Subclass 190. So far I haven't received any communication either from NSW or Victoria, is there any issue over here, does it takes so much time to get the invitation. Can some one provide me the details who have received, can we see the current status on applications or some thing where we can get to know the precise details as to where do we stand. Regards Swamy


You can check out in the tracker mate.


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

Can anyone share general enquiry number for 189 visa?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

kasi.maddula said:


> can anyone share general enquiry number for 189 visa?


+61 7 3136 7000


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

Dears,

i did my health exam on 31th Oct and also received polio certificates from the hospital. I uploaded the polio certificate same day and the Health evidence changed to "received".

Question-1: How do i know that my medical reports are uploaded by the hospital??

Question-2: can i click "request complete" as i have already gone through the medicals. OR should i wait for the medical reports to be uploaded and than click "request complete"?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

zebust said:


> Dears,
> 
> i did my health exam on 31th Oct and also received polio certificates from the hospital. I uploaded the polio certificate same day and the Health evidence changed to "received".
> 
> ...


You will know if your medical reports were submitted if the "Get Health Status" button text in your immiAccount says "Health requirement - health clearance provided - no action required.". You can then click the RC button.


----------



## joshir (Aug 4, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> Your agent must be referring to https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications
> 
> However, this link gets updated only once a month, and need not necessarily show the true picture on date.



Thanks Rajrajinin,

I created a new ImmiAccount today and imported my visa application to see why is it taking long to get a CO assigned.

I noticed that under my mandatory documents list the "Health, evidence of" still reflects "Recommended"

However, just under this list of documents, there is a statement that says:


"Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required

All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."

So is it right to assume that my Medicals have correctly been uploaded by the clinic ? Or should the "Health, evidence of" ideally change to "received" just like my other documents ?

Any guidance on this would be very helpful for me.

Regards,
Rajdeep


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> +61 7 3136 7000


Hi Keeda,

I went through an agent for my application, still waiting on CO contact or Grant.

Do you think i should ask my agent to contact the DIBP on the application status or should i call them directly?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes, mine states the same- all health status updated for everybody as finalised (exact same text as yours) and the list still shows "Recommended". This is normal.



joshir said:


> Thanks Rajrajinin,
> 
> I created a new ImmiAccount today and imported my visa application to see why is it taking long to get a CO assigned.
> 
> ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

It would be too early to call now and since you have employed an agent, he should be calling them and not you.



kenny_lowe23 said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> I went through an agent for my application, still waiting on CO contact or Grant.
> 
> Do you think i should ask my agent to contact the DIBP on the application status or should i call them directly?


----------



## joshir (Aug 4, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, mine states the same- all health status updated for everybody as finalised (exact same text as yours) and the list still shows "Recommended". This is normal.


Thanks very much KeeDa 

That's a relief..

On the tracker sheet, I see several applicants who applied around late September 2015 also getting COs allocated - whereas I applied on the 15th of September but still waiting for one.

I guess I should wait at least until the 15th of November before calling DIBP.

Thanks again,
Rajdeep.


----------



## joshir (Aug 4, 2015)

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> I went through an agent for my application, still waiting on CO contact or Grant.
> 
> Do you think i should ask my agent to contact the DIBP on the application status or should i call them directly?


Hi kenny_lowe23,

Have you already imported your application ?

If not, you can do that first to make sure your agent has uploaded all the documents you provided on the visa application.

I am in the same boat as you - applied through an agent on the 15th of September but no CO yet.

I just imported my application into my own ImmiAccount and can see that my agent has uploaded all the docs - so that's a relief.

All the best 

Regards,
Rajdeep.


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

hi Rajdeep,

If we import application on our own Immi account, does it pulls authority from my agent hereafter for any transsactions or we can just see only the status? please confirm


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

That question is for joshir


----------



## joshir (Aug 4, 2015)

rj2309 said:


> hi Rajdeep,
> 
> If we import application on our own Immi account, does it pulls authority from my agent hereafter for any transsactions or we can just see only the status? please confirm


Hi rj2309,

Nope, it won't revoke your agent's authority on your application.

The advantage to you is that you can see the status of your application, the documents uploaded by your agent using your ImmiAccount instead of calling the agent every time.

Hope that helps..

Regards,
Rajdeep.


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

Thanks Bro Rajdeep.. thats a relief.. lots of regret for hiring an agent.. (hope you feel the same)


----------



## mikki88 (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi All,

I have still not received any update on my application. :-( Its been more than 58 days. I had lodged visa on 7th Sep in Developer Programmer category. 


ANZSCO Code : 261312 | Sub-class : 189 | Points : 60 | | Invite : 07 Sept 2015 | Visa Lodged 189 : 07 Sept 2015 | All Docs including Form 80/1221/PCC : 07 Sep | CO Allocation : Awaited | Grant Date : Awaited


----------



## joshir (Aug 4, 2015)

rj2309 said:


> Thanks Bro Rajdeep.. thats a relief.. lots of regret for hiring an agent.. (hope you feel the same)


Thanks rj2309,

Well, my frustration is more on not getting a CO allocated yet.

I lodged my visa application on the 15th of September and still waiting for it to be picked up by a CO.

Fingers crossed 

Regards,
Rajdeep


----------



## joshir (Aug 4, 2015)

mikki88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have still not received any update on my application. :-( Its been more than 58 days. I had lodged visa on 7th Sep in Developer Programmer category.
> 
> ...


Hi mikki88,

Same here bro - visa lodged on 15th of September and still waiting for contact from a CO.

Can't do much than just hanging in there and hoping for the best.

Try not to check your ImmiAccount every now and then - it is very frustrating :-(

Regards,
Rajdeep.


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

Rajdeep,
May be you would get a direct grant... so hope for the best buddy.


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

*Waiting*

CO got allocated to my application and asked for the documents. Submitted the same on that same day. Now waiting for the grant.


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

hnmn4444 said:


> CO got allocated to my application and asked for the documents. Submitted the same on that same day. Now waiting for the grant.


What all documents they asked you ?

I also submitted my required documents on 30 Oct


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

joshir said:


> Hi kenny_lowe23,
> 
> Have you already imported your application ?
> 
> ...


That is awesome Rajdeep, i will do that right now... Thank you so much for that tip. 

So by doing this, will i get real time updates on my account of my visa status?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Sep 19th applicant here. CO was assigned last Monday but didn't request any docs. Medical finally got uploaded and cleared yesterday. Don't know what to expect now.


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi,

I just created an ImmiAccount and imported my application, the Status says "Application Received" and Last updated date as 2nd Nov 2015. when i checked all uploaded documents, no updates were made after 22nd September.

Can anyone help me understand this?


----------



## joshir (Aug 4, 2015)

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just created an ImmiAccount and imported my application, the Status says "Application Received" and Last updated date as 2nd Nov 2015. when i checked all uploaded documents, no updates were made after 22nd September.
> 
> Can anyone help me understand this?


Hi kenny_lowe23,

For my application, the status is also "Application Received" (same as yours - which I'm sure implies that DIBP acknowledge the receipt of the application and that a CO will be assigned at a later date), but the last updated date is 15th of September (the day when my application was lodged).

So I am also unsure what does this date reflect.

Did you/agent make any changes to the application today other than uploading documents ?

Regards,
Rajdeep.


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

joshir said:


> Hi kenny_lowe23,
> 
> For my application, the status is also "Application Received" (same as yours - which I'm sure implies that DIBP acknowledge the receipt of the application and that a CO will be assigned at a later date), but the last updated date is 15th of September (the day when my application was lodged).
> 
> ...



Hi Raj,

No, i checked his updates to the application, nothing was made post 22nd September.

Which is why, i was thinking they might have initiated processing the visa, when they mentioned Application Received. But as you mentioned the same status is there for you since 15th, then i guess they are just acknowledging the receipt of my application only now


----------



## joshir (Aug 4, 2015)

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> No, i checked his updates to the application, nothing was made post 22nd September.
> 
> Which is why, i was thinking they might have initiated processing the visa, when they mentioned Application Received. But as you mentioned the same status is there for you since 15th, then i guess they are just acknowledging the receipt of my application only now


Hi kenny_lowe23,

Lets just be optimistic and think that this means somebody from DIBP at least checked out your application.

So, the CO allocation / grant might be in the offing 

Do keep us all posted on how it goes for you 

All the best !

Rajdeep.


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

joshir said:


> Hi kenny_lowe23,
> 
> Lets just be optimistic and think that this means somebody from DIBP at least checked out your application.
> 
> ...


I will...Thank you so much Raj!!!


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Couple of days ago, i have moved to an other city, therefore my "living/current address" has changed. My application is in its final stages, should i inform DIBP about this change?? 

Since all the communication between applicant and DIBP is done electronically, do we still need to update DIBP about current living address?? does DIBP send anything via post??


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

They don't send anything via post but it is advised to have address change registered with them using form 929.



zebust said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Couple of days ago, i have moved to an other city, therefore my "living/current address" has changed. My application is in its final stages, should i inform DIBP about this change??
> 
> Since all the communication between applicant and DIBP is done electronically, do we still need to update DIBP about current living address?? does DIBP send anything via post??


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Got a mail from my CO today, Didn't request any documents.

She was just sending an acknowledgment that she received my case.

Hoping a grant to follow soon.


----------



## joshir (Aug 4, 2015)

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got a mail from my CO today, Didn't request any documents.
> 
> ...


Hi kenny_lowe23,

That's awesome, congrats bro !

Hey quick check, the email from CO was sent to your agent right ?

Or was it sent directly to you ?

Also what does your application status reflect on ImmiAccount ?

Does it still show "Application Received" ?

Regards,
Rajdeep.


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

joshir said:


> Hi kenny_lowe23,
> 
> That's awesome, congrats bro !
> 
> ...


Thanks Raj...

Yeah, it was sent to my agent, i gave him a call after our conversation and he sent me this mail. It says "Application Received" in the portal...Not sure what it means, the mail and the status, doesn't seem to be in sync from what i've read on this forum.

Cause, normally, it goes into assessment in progress i guess and that is when you know the CO is assigned.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi All,

Received email from CO on 27 October and was asking to provide PCC & Polio certificate. I am preparing to provide and so far did not reply to CO.

Today I received another emails from Skilled Support Officer, Service Delivery and Support and asked below information to send at this address "[email protected]"

1. Employment history:
Please provide full address details of the following employer

2. GAPS:
Please clarify the following gaps in employment/education:

. January 2009 – April 2009

· July 2012 – September 2012

3. Contacts in Australia:


Any other fellow got similar information from Skilled support section? This is separate verification in parallel to CO requirements?


Expert opinion and answers requested


----------



## temiseun (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi All,

I called the GSM contact number. I spoke to a very nice lady, but its same usual line they give, ' you'll have to wait, CO's usually check back after 28days.. blah blah, then she goes i would advise you don't call regularly, if you haven't heard by the end of the year, please call us back in January... and I was like that is like waiting a life time... she laughed, guess she didn't want to be rude and said the CO's are really swamped with a lot of applications and you just have to be patient'' I said thank you and ended the call.

Now all i can do is watch, pray hard and have faith that the CO will wander back to my application and give me the much awaited good news...

Good night all... Am out of this zone for a while... I shall be back with a big bang


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

samage said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received email from CO on 27 October and was asking to provide PCC & Polio certificate. I am preparing to provide and so far did not reply to CO.
> 
> ...


Yes, I have heard about this earlier from other members. A separate team (skilled support) who I guess are processing your form 80/ 1221, requests for information via email.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

hI keeDa,

So it is independent verification path ? Only explanation is enough? Or any documentary proof is required ?



Regards,


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

samage said:


> hI keeDa,
> 
> So it is independent verification path ? Only explanation is enough? Or any documentary proof is required ?
> 
> ...


Yes, the skilled.support team works independently. They mostly ask for just textual explanation by email and not any further evidence- for things like abbreviations used in any of those forms, or a gap in employment that you missed to declare, etc.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, the skilled.support team works independently. They mostly ask for just textual explanation by email and not any further evidence- for things like abbreviations used in any of those forms, or a gap in employment that you missed to declare, etc.


Thanks KeeDa, So then no need t worry just i will explan the exact gap of couple of months due to job change over and international mobilization.


Regards


----------



## jazz.mech (Jun 27, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Sep 19th applicant here. CO was assigned last Monday but didn't request any docs. Medical finally got uploaded and cleared yesterday. Don't know what to expect now.


Hello guys, I have been a silent follower of this forum. I have lodged my 189 on 7th of September for Mechanical Engineer . But no progress as of today. I started to worry now as many people are getting grants who lodged after me. I called DIBP today and they said that CO will be allocated soon. I am bit tensed at the moment


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

jazz.mech said:


> Hello guys, I have been a silent follower of this forum. I have lodged my 189 on 7th of September for Mechanical Engineer . But no progress as of today. I started to worry now as many people are getting grants who lodged after me. I called DIBP today and they said that CO will be allocated soon. I am bit tensed at the moment


Don't worry about CO assignment, sometimes CO takes up the case bit late. Hopefully this or next week you may hear from CO and you may get direct grant(if you have uploaded all the docs. 1 or 2 week up down may happen.


----------



## joshir (Aug 4, 2015)

jazz.mech said:


> Hello guys, I have been a silent follower of this forum. I have lodged my 189 on 7th of September for Mechanical Engineer . But no progress as of today. I started to worry now as many people are getting grants who lodged after me. I called DIBP today and they said that CO will be allocated soon. I am bit tensed at the moment


Hi jazz.mech,

I'm in the same boat as you, lodged my visa application on 15th of September but CO hasn't been assigned yet.

May I know which number did you call DIBP at ?

I will give it a try as well..

Regards,
Rajdeep.


----------



## jazz.mech (Jun 27, 2015)

Hello guys, I got my grant today. Thanks for your support. It's GSM brisbane


----------



## jazz.mech (Jun 27, 2015)

joshir said:


> hi jazz.mech,
> 
> i'm in the same boat as you, lodged my visa application on 15th of september but co hasn't been assigned yet.
> 
> ...


+61731367000


----------



## chris.nyere (Jun 19, 2015)

jazz.mech said:


> Hello guys, I got my grant today. Thanks for your support. It's GSM brisbane


Hie, congrads mate, do you mind sharing your time line and updating the spreadsheet.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

jazz.mech said:


> Hello guys, I got my grant today. Thanks for your support. It's GSM brisbane


Congrats! Was it a direct grant? Did you receive an immi assessment commence email naming your CO, by any chance?


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

jazz.mech said:


> Hello guys, I got my grant today. Thanks for your support. It's GSM brisbane


Congrates my friend.


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

jazz.mech said:


> Hello guys, I got my grant today. Thanks for your support. It's GSM brisbane


Could you please post your timeline so that our mates can have a look at it. So did you call DIBP and what did they reply to you. could you please share your conversation here. Thanks a lot jazz.


----------



## jazz.mech (Jun 27, 2015)

chris.nyere said:


> Hie, congrads mate, do you mind sharing your time line and updating the spreadsheet.



Engineers Australia: Applied April 12th
Engineers Australia: Assessment complete on July 9th
EOI : July 18
Invitation Sept 7
Fee paid : September 7 and front loaded all documents except medicals
Medicals : 29th Sept
Direct Grant : 5th November


----------



## jazz.mech (Jun 27, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Congrats! Was it a direct grant? Did you receive an immi assessment commence email naming your CO, by any chance?




Yea. It was a direct grant. I haven't received any other mail.


----------



## jazz.mech (Jun 27, 2015)

hnmn4444 said:


> Could you please post your timeline so that our mates can have a look at it. So did you call DIBP and what did they reply to you. could you please share your conversation here. Thanks a lot jazz.


Engineers Australia: Applied April 12th
Engineers Australia: Assessment complete on July 9th
EOI : July 18
Invitation Sept 7
Fee paid : September 7 and front loaded all documents except medicals
Medicals : 29th Sept
Direct Grant : 5th November

I called DIBP and it was connected in jiffy. A lady asked for my passport number and DOB. I told her details and she said that CO is yet to be allocated and it will done soon. That's all.


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

haha something real funny happened connected to my visa app.. 

To summarize, I lodged my visa app on the 29th of September and got CO assigned last week but I'm still waiting for my PCCs..

I live in Sri lanka, which for those unaware is a fairly small island to the South of India. It's kinda like India in most ways though most sri lankans have never even seen a Indian in real life lol

Anyways, I submitted my application for the sri lankan PCC about a month ago they were supposed to get it done in 2 weeks but they still at it. not really concerned cuz I'm waiting for the US PCC as well and that's gonna take till December at least!

So I'm at home around 2pm and someone rings the doorbell. I dont go outside rather let me mum go see who it is and she tells me its a couple of policemen checking up on me lol.. seems they were going around the neighborhood asking people if they know me as well.. lmfao! 
I don't live in a fukin village so most people in my neighborhood dont even know who i am (i was abroad in the the US last 10yrs anyways).. luckily I guess they found one neighbor who could verify my details..

I found this quite hilarious.. They literally going around asking people if they know the guy to issue a PCC.. Like it was 1915 or something.. lol


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

BatWolf said:


> haha something real funny happened connected to my visa app..  To summarize, I lodged my visa app on the 29th of September and got CO assigned last week but I'm still waiting for my PCCs.. I live in Sri lanka, which for those unaware is a fairly small island to the South of India. It's kinda like India in most ways though most sri lankans have never even seen a Indian in real life lol Anyways, I submitted my application for the sri lankan PCC about a month ago they were supposed to get it done in 2 weeks but they still at it. not really concerned cuz I'm waiting for the US PCC as well and that's gonna take till December at least! So I'm at home around 2pm and someone rings the doorbell. I dont go outside rather let me mum go see who it is and she tells me its a couple of policemen checking up on me lol.. seems they were going around the neighborhood asking people if they know me as well.. lmfao! I don't live in a fukin village so most people in my neighborhood dont even know who i am (i was abroad in the the US last 10yrs anyways).. luckily I guess they found one neighbor who could verify my details.. I found this quite hilarious.. They literally going around asking people if they know the guy to issue a PCC.. Like it was 1915 or something.. lol


Dude, thats what I call "personalised service".


----------



## falcon12345 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi Friends,

I am new to the forum. I need your help. I lodged my application on 6th SEP 2015 and submitted all docs, including pcc, medical and form 80. There is no update yet from DIBP. I am bit concerned. Should I call the immi dept? please help

Regards
falcon


----------



## falcon12345 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi JAzz, Do you think after your call they processed the grant. I am just curious, so that I can call them too.. I lodged on 6th sep and front loaded all docs.


----------



## mysteria (Oct 21, 2015)

I gave them a call today, having uploaded Form 80 a few days ago, as requested by the CO. However, I was told to wait for 28 days. Oh well.. I should have front-loaded Form 80 in advance.


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

falcon12345 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am new to the forum. I need your help. I lodged my application on 6th SEP 2015 and submitted all docs, including pcc, medical and form 80. There is no update yet from DIBP. I am bit concerned. Should I call the immi dept? please help
> 
> ...


i loadged visa appln on 4th aug.. front loaded all docs..
no CO assigned yet.
so dont worry..u r not alone buddy.


----------



## falcon12345 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi Friends,

I just spoke to immigration department and they said my case was not yet looked up. As of now cases till 14th AUG was allocated a case officer and I have to wait. I am really really concerned. One of my friend who lodged application on 7th OCT got direct grant yesterday. Not sure why mine is delayed so much.

Jazz, Could you please tell me what was the response you received when you called them and what was ur application status until you get a direct grant?

Regards
falcon


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't think we can establish any pattern by seeing Oct applicants getting grant already. Plenty of people are waiting from Sep or Aug or even earlier and they either haven't even been assigned a CO yet or they haven't got any document request. Unfortunately I think we just need to be patient... At least for 2 or 3 months after visa lodging date. This process is still lightning fast compared to many other countries. So relax, people.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> I don't think we can establish any pattern by seeing Oct applicants getting grant already. Plenty of people are waiting from Sep or Aug or even earlier and they either haven't even been assigned a CO yet or they haven't got any document request. Unfortunately I think we just need to be patient... At least for 2 or 3 months after visa lodging date. This process is still lightning fast compared to many other countries. So relax, people.


Totally agree. 

All depends, on CO - some work quicker, sone slower, sone have 100 cases, sone have 250...


----------



## chris.nyere (Jun 19, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> All depends, on CO - some work quicker, sone slower, sone have 100 cases, sone have 250...


yap that true, so there isnt really a pattern and one might end up being frustrated with the waitby trying to figure out a pattern, rather give all that is needed and enjoy your favorite hobby to pass time. :heh:


----------



## shirish.charo (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi guys, november applicant here.. lodged yesterday.. hoping for the grant soon in a couple of months, fingers crossed!


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

shirish.charo said:


> Hi guys, november applicant here.. lodged yesterday.. hoping for the grant soon in a couple of months, fingers crossed!


You should be posting in the November thread then.


----------



## shirish.charo (Oct 8, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> You should be posting in the November thread then.


There is no november thread.. no october either, someone started the october thread but no one joined and it went dead.. this is the latest active thread so I thought I would follow it.. i hope you don't have a problem with that??


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

shirish.charo said:


> There is no november thread.. no october either, someone started the october thread but no one joined and it went dead.. this is the latest active thread so I thought I would follow it.. i hope you don't have a problem with that??


I don't have any problem at all. It's just easier, better organised and your questions get answered faster if you're in the right thread.


----------



## youngarch (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi all,

Is it impossible to apply bridging visa for off-shore applicant?

I'm already assigned with CO and requested for few documents uploaded immediately, but it seems that my CO would not process it in a short time. 

As I have nothing to do in my country, I wish to go Australia as soon as possible. As par as I know, on-shore applicants who got expired on their previous visa can apply for bridging visa which allows them to work within Australia until the grant of next visa.

If it is also possible for off-shore applicants then I wish to apply. Does anyone know about that?


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

Hi Friends/Seniors,
Co asked me for my current employment evidence and supporting financial evidence , I uploaded the below docs, but missed to upload my salary account statements. is that ok ? i am kinda thinking if i upload it now this could give a chance to drag more time . please advice that the below docs are sufficient or am i missing something imp.
1.offer letter
2.Form 26A (Tax document)
3.payslips (through out)
4.form 16 as well(thought it might help).

Regards,
Rj


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

youngarch said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is it impossible to apply bridging visa for off-shore applicant?
> 
> ...



hi youngarch, 

can totally relate with you. just a little background on me, im a primary applicant for 189 visa with my husband as secondary applicant. we met and wed each other in australia but for unforseen reasons i had to go back to the Philippines this August and just applied for our 189 visa offshore while my husband remains in australia earning aussie dollars. 

my husband's work visa actually expired last October and he is currently working there on a bridging visa A. We have consulted a migration agent and the agent said for me to have a bridging visa i must first apply for a tourist visa to get back in Australian land. once i get on the country, all i have to do is go to Immigration office and apply for a bridging visa. the undetermined factor there is if they will give me a briding visa A which has work rights, or a bridging visa B which has no work rights. that decision is totally up to them.

Now applying for the tourist visa is where it gets tricky. This year alone i have heard of three cases of tourist visa rejections of personal friends or acquaintances. And only reason given is 'not enough proof that the person will be a geniune visa'. I know I shouldnt generalize, but even the parents of my best friend who lives in sydney (she is a permanent resident there) was rejected after two months of waiting. All three cases i personally know involves would be genuine tourists who have more than enough money, are educated and no other convictions or whatsoever that could be used against them. So in the end I didnt bother applying for the tourist visa in fear of wasting $135 application fee and more so the chance of getting rejected. I mean how could I prove that I will be a genuine tourist when its gonna be evident to the CO that once I get a tourist visa I can then apply for a bridging visa to stay longer in the country?.

I am on my 82nd day since application and 36 days since CO contact. im just praying we get our grant soon. Sorry for the long explanation, but if you do decide to apply for that tourist visa just make sure you prepare your documents that will prove you will be there as a genuine tourist. Bank account, itinerary, etc. Depending on your country as well, prepare to wait as for Filipinos apparently it takes 1 month or so for them to decide (again for my best friend's parents they waited 2 long months and in the end got a rejection).


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

rj2309 said:


> Hi Friends/Seniors,
> Co asked me for my current employment evidence and supporting financial evidence , I uploaded the below docs, but missed to upload my salary account statements. is that ok ? i am kinda thinking if i upload it now this could give a chance to drag more time . please advice that the below docs are sufficient or am i missing something imp.
> 1.offer letter
> 2.Form 26A (Tax document)
> ...


The evidence you provided are enough. 

I th


----------



## _xeon_ (Aug 17, 2015)

CO contacted me after a long wait of 52 days on Oct 29 (Visa lodged on Sept 7th) asking for PCC from India. Submitted the same on Nov 1. Back to waiting queue.


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

_xeon_ said:


> CO contacted me after a long wait of 52 days on Oct 29 (Visa lodged on Sept 7th) asking for PCC from India. Submitted the same on Nov 1. Back to waiting queue.


Make sure you click on request complete button in IMMI account and send email to co with attached requested docs.


----------



## Jagmohan40 (Jun 14, 2015)

abcmel said:


> Make sure you click on request complete button in IMMI account and send email to co with attached requested docs.


Does this also applicable for medicals as it is in built in system itself?

My medicals were not completedd and was asked to comlete by CO on 27th 
medicals are now over and uploaded .


----------



## vikram3151981 (Apr 27, 2015)

But unless you click request complete button CO will not review your case as he/she might think that requested docs are yet not uploaded by applicant.


----------



## youngarch (Jun 18, 2015)

abcmel said:


> Make sure you click on request complete button in IMMI account and send email to co with attached requested docs.


Is it necessary to attach required documents with an email to CO ??

I just pressed the 'request completed' button and uploaded all requested documents within my immi account and sent email to my CO in order to let her know that I updated all the required documents but didn't attach these files because I thought that she may check them through my immi account. 

Please inform me whether or not I should send her email again with the updated documents which are already uploaded in my immi account but never sent it through an email.

Thanks~!


----------



## youngarch (Jun 18, 2015)

*Waiting response from CO*

Hi all~

I just come up with question after reading carefully a document sent to me when I got an allocation of my CO. This is because I sent email to my CO to ask few things to make sure about filling information in Form 80. However, she did not respond me at all even though I sent her the email with some queries on 19th Oct. 

According to the document attached to the email from my CO "IMMI s56 Request for More Information.pdf", it states that "We prefer contact with this office concerning your application to be by email. We try to respond to all email enquiries within seven (7) working days" under "Contacting this processing office" section.

In this case, should I make a call to DIBP to ask and check when my enquiries will be answered??


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

abcmel said:


> Make sure you click on request complete button in IMMI account and send email to co with attached requested docs.


i clicked the request complete button. do i still need to reply to CO email?? is that mandatory or optional??


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

youngarch said:


> Hi all~
> 
> I just come up with question after reading carefully a document sent to me when I got an allocation of my CO. This is because I sent email to my CO to ask few things to make sure about filling information in Form 80. However, she did not respond me at all even though I sent her the email with some queries on 19th Oct.
> 
> ...


Hi youngarch, Please try to find as much of information as you can from the forum regarding your application.

You can call to DIBP for any answers regarding the application you are trying to fillup and ask for the help. The email response is a bit time taking which we would not prefer if in case you have to send a document for the CO's request.


----------



## Jagmohan40 (Jun 14, 2015)

Friends if site says medicals complted and forwarded to DIBP.
what does it means?


----------



## cool_shah01 (Feb 1, 2015)

Dear All,

Today received mail from CO to submit form 80 and medical.

Invitation received on :- 7th September
Fees paid on :- 30th September
CO allotted on :- 9th November


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

cool_shah01 said:


> Dear All, Today received mail from CO to submit form 80 and medical. Invitation received on :- 7th September Fees paid on :- 30th September CO allotted on :- 9th November


Confirms average 4-6 weeks for CO allocation.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Jagmohan40 said:


> Friends if site says medicals complted and forwarded to DIBP.
> what does it means?


Sounds normal. If your immi account says health clearance provided and no action required, then you don't have to worry. You only have to wait.


----------



## Jagmohan40 (Jun 14, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Sounds normal. If your immi account says health clearance provided and no action required, then you don't have to worry. You only have to wait.


Thanks for reply dear....just to mentioned that it was provided to me by my agent through pdf files ....i dont have access to immi acount.


----------



## Ahmed_12 (May 26, 2015)

Hi guys, 

I have applied visa on 27th of September. The CO asked me few more documents ,i.e police clearance and polio certificate on 28th of oct which i have provided on the same day. I had uploaded form 80 and form 1221 when i lodged my visa and i can see that in the providing documents sections. My status is now Assessment in progress . But i never realised there was another link under my health requirement.,i.e Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant which is form 80 . I am not sure what to do here. I have already submitted that form and CO didnt ask for this form so why i am seeing that link asking for the form 80. Should i upload that form again. Please update me with this query. Thanks


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Ahmed_12 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have applied visa on 27th of September. The CO asked me few more documents ,i.e police clearance and polio certificate on 28th of oct which i have provided on the same day. I had uploaded form 80 and form 1221 when i lodged my visa and i can see that in the providing documents sections. My status is now Assessment in progress . But i never realised there was another link under my health requirement.,i.e Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant which is form 80 . I am not sure what to do here. I have already submitted that form and CO didnt ask for this form so why i am seeing that link asking for the form 80. Should i upload that form again. Please update me with this query. Thanks


Ignore that link. Many here including me have got that link popping up despite front-loading form 80. Just ignore it. We don't need to supply the form again.


----------



## AL25 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hello all,
Day 64 with no CO contact as of yet. I have tried calling with no luck just the usual be patient. Quite frustrated now as I front loaded everything including PCCs, Medical and Form 80. Definitely has not been a speedy process whatsoever in my case.

Regards,


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AL25 said:


> Hello all, Day 64 with no CO contact as of yet. I have tried calling with no luck just the usual be patient. Quite frustrated now as I front loaded everything including PCCs, Medical and Form 80. Definitely has not been a speedy process whatsoever in my case. Regards,


 64 days is within time frames, some people wait 70-90 and even more for direct grants or co contact.


----------



## vikram3151981 (Apr 27, 2015)

AL25,
I think your direct grant is on the way.


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

vikram3151981 said:


> AL25, I think your direct grant is on the way.


Agree with that .


----------



## Bittu007 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi ALL,

This is my first post on this forum. Looking for your valuable advice.
I have submitted all the doc and CO has been assigned on 28th October  , CO requested form 80 and 1221 for myself and sposue which i have uploaded on next 2 days.
Need to know after uploading final list of document , Probably for how many days we have to sit back and wait for the golden mail from CO team or we need to contact them and ask the status.

Looking for your hopeful reply.

Thanks.


----------



## abkh10 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hello every one,

I am more of a silent member here and require some information. My agent launched my visa application on 5th November and as per him, I would require police character certificate from each city in Pakistan e.g. if I have lived in Islamabad and Lahore, I have to manage PCC from both cities. Can any one please clarify if I need PCC from both cities or PCC from Islamabad (home town) would be enough?

P.S I also lived in sweden but I have already managed to get PCC from these as it is too easy to get PCC from there 

Looking for kind response.

Thanks


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

abkh10 said:


> Hello every one,
> 
> I am more of a silent member here and require some information. My agent launched my visa application on 5th November and as per him, I would require police character certificate from each city in Pakistan e.g. if I have lived in Islamabad and Lahore, I have to manage PCC from both cities. Can any one please clarify if I need PCC from both cities or PCC from Islamabad (home town) would be enough?
> 
> ...


Hi,
You need to arrange PCC from all the cities you lived in Pakistan..


----------



## abkh10 (Sep 7, 2015)

varunkm1706 said:


> Hi,
> You need to arrange PCC from all the cities you lived in Pakistan..


Thank you Varun


----------



## muraligv (Oct 17, 2015)

*letsee*

Thanks for the thread guys 

Subclass 189 : 65 points (233111 - Chemical Engineer 
EOI submitted : 27th October 2015
Invitation : 6th November 2015 
Lodge date : Not applied yet.


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

varunkm1706 said:


> Hi,
> You need to arrange PCC from all the cities you lived in Pakistan..


thats not true i think... from home town is enough... i submitted only one... no questions asked by CO.


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

When they told us to wait for 28 days after clicking "Request complete", did they mean 28 calendar days or business day? Should I write to inform them once I passed crossed that timeline or just wait and pray? Getting more impatient as I was only requested to sign health undertaking form 815 and nothing else.


----------



## vikram3151981 (Apr 27, 2015)

@hungvn89
Just relax.
Ur grant is on the way & hope you will be getting it in couple of days.


----------



## Tushar_2015 (Jul 19, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> +61 7 3136 7000


Hi all, 

CO has requested some additional documents from myside and have provided all the documents on 1st Nov. But till date there was no reply from CO. So I have contacted DIBP today via phone call. They told that CO will review my file in mid December. Means long way to go.........


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

Tushar_2015 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> CO has requested some additional documents from myside and have provided all the documents on 1st Nov. But till date there was no reply from CO. So I have contacted DIBP today via phone call. They told that CO will review my file in mid December. Means long way to go.........


Hi Thushar

Yes they are taking so much time to go back to previous files. I think basically they are saying around 45 days or 30 days after CO contact


----------



## Roger83 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi, all,

Recently, I noticed a mistake I made when I was filling out the elodge application form. In the question:"Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?", I answered no, which was wrong because I mistakenly thought that overseas meant any other country other than China. But, my EOI was submitted correctly. I've got contact by CO but he didn't ask me about this error.

So can anyone suggest me whether it is a serious a problem. Should I submit form 1023 to correct this error? Thank you in advance.


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

Bittu007 said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> This is my first post on this forum. Looking for your valuable advice.
> I have submitted all the doc and CO has been assigned on 28th October  , CO requested form 80 and 1221 for myself and sposue which i have uploaded on next 2 days.
> ...



my situation is same as yours, i completed request on 4th Nov. now like :noidea:


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

zebust said:


> my situation is same as yours, i completed request on 4th Nov. now like :noidea:


Am in the same situation like your my friends. I got the CO on 28th of Oct and asked for the document which i have attached on the same day itself. I called DIBP twice and i was replied that they cant say when the CO comes back to the file again. So by observing the stats from this forum we have atleast 3-5weeks time after CO allocated. If you are lucky enough you may get the direct grant in 2weeks we cant say anything because "IT DEPENDS ON THE CASEOFFIECER ALLOCATED". Very eagerly waiting for the grant. :juggle:


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

Roger83 said:


> Hi, all,
> 
> Recently, I noticed a mistake I made when I was filling out the elodge application form. In the question:"Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?", I answered no, which was wrong because I mistakenly thought that overseas meant any other country other than China. But, my EOI was submitted correctly. I've got contact by CO but he didn't ask me about this error.
> 
> So can anyone suggest me whether it is a serious a problem. Should I submit form 1023 to correct this error? Thank you in advance.


Hi,

I too made this error, i just checked my application after seeing your post. Let me know what CO is says about this if at all he is asking anything related to this. Its just crazy to find out this kind of errors.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*In my view:* Without any further delay you should immediately fill and submit *FORM 1023 | Notification of incorrect answer(s)*.

This way you will ensure that you have noticed your error before DIBP and have subsequently proactively corrected it.

All The Best!!!




Roger83 said:


> Hi, all,
> 
> Recently, I noticed a mistake I made when I was filling out the elodge application form. In the question:"Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?", I answered no, which was wrong because I mistakenly thought that overseas meant any other country other than China. But, my EOI was submitted correctly. I've got contact by CO but he didn't ask me about this error.
> 
> So can anyone suggest me whether it is a serious a problem. Should I submit form 1023 to correct this error? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*In my view:* Without any further delay you should immediately fill and submit *FORM 1023 | Notification of incorrect answer(s)*.

This way you will ensure that you have noticed your error before DIBP and have subsequently proactively corrected it.

All The Best!!!




kasi.maddula said:


> Hi,
> 
> I too made this error, i just checked my application after seeing your post. Let me know what CO is says about this if at all he is asking anything related to this. Its just crazy to find out this kind of errors.


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

kasi.maddula said:


> Hi,
> 
> I too made this error, i just checked my application after seeing your post. Let me know what CO is says about this if at all he is asking anything related to this. Its just crazy to find out this kind of errors.


Questions like these are crazy, but i dont think its an error, as in our application we have mentioned as Birth Country Or Originating country as ours, everything else will be Overseas for us, and if we look at the next questions they are asking about About Australia Experience separately, so this question is just to check if you are employed in any other country than your birth country. Like some people are from INDIA and they might be employed in US for some time on H1 visa like so. This is jsut my interpretation and will see what CO has to say about it?


----------



## Roger83 (Jul 23, 2015)

kasi.maddula said:


> Hi,
> 
> I too made this error, i just checked my application after seeing your post. Let me know what CO is says about this if at all he is asking anything related to this. Its just crazy to find out this kind of errors.


Hi, Kasi
CO didn't say anything about this error. He just asked me for PCC and medical, nothing else. I think CO should check your documents against your EOI to make decisions. 

But, for safety, we might as well submit form 1023 to correct this error just as what Jeeten#80 said. No harm to do that.

By the way, I notice that your lodge date is 15-Sep, which is earlier than me(22-Sep). Hopefully, you will get a direct grant soon.


----------



## mikki88 (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi All,

As mentioned earlier, I had lodged visa application on 7th Sep in Developer Programmer category.I called DIBP 3 days back since i didn't get any update on my application (it's been more than 66 days now). They informed me that CO has been assigned and your application is in process. I have still not received any update :-( don't know what to do. 

ANZSCO Code : 261312 | Sub-class : 189 | Points : 60 | | Invite : 07 Sept 2015 | Visa Lodged 189 : 07 Sept 2015 | All Docs including Form 80/1221/PCC : 07 Sep | CO Allocation : Awaited | Grant Date : Awaited


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

mikki88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As mentioned earlier, I had lodged visa application on 7th Sep in Developer Programmer category.I called DIBP 3 days back since i didn't get any update on my application (it's been more than 66 days now). They informed me that CO has been assigned and your application is in process. I have still not received any update :-( don't know what to do.
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261312 | Sub-class : 189 | Points : 60 | | Invite : 07 Sept 2015 | Visa Lodged 189 : 07 Sept 2015 | All Docs including Form 80/1221/PCC : 07 Sep | CO Allocation : Awaited | Grant Date : Awaited


Whats your status in ImmiAccount , is it still "Application Received"?
Many guys have received direct grant without status changed. Just hold on a bit longer 

Cheers.


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

*What is he answer to this question in 189 visa application*

Hi All,

What should be the answer to the question in the screenshot?

I am an Offshore applicant and all my employment is in INDIA.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

kasi.maddula said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What should be the answer to the question in the screenshot?
> 
> I am an Offshore applicant and all my employment is in INDIA.


Your answer should be YES, if your place of employment is outside Australia. Here overseas means outside Australia.

Cheers.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

September applicants, brace yourselves! It looks like finally the first September applicant has got the grant today according to the visa tracker. Our time has come!


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> September applicants, brace yourselves! It looks like finally the first September applicant has got the grant today according to the visa tracker. Our time has come!


well, earlier i saw some September people getting grant... around 22th oct if i m not wrong/


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> September applicants, brace yourselves! It looks like finally the first September applicant has got the grant today according to the visa tracker. Our time has come!


I saw a few mate... )


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I saw a few mate... )


I think he means those getting grant after Being requested for more info. I saw an applicant, who was requested form 1221 and CV on 16 Oct, got grant yesterday.

So the backlog seems to move now, hope to hear good news from DIBP in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

Really my friends we must pray and anticipate for the grants who are waiting for a long time. Hope for the best to each n every one in a short time.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

zebust said:


> well, earlier i saw some September people getting grant... around 22th oct if i m not wrong/


Oh then they're not listed in the tracker then. I saw only one Sep applicant "Serg" who has got grant till now. And he/she got it yesterday.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Oh then they're not listed in the tracker then. I saw only one Sep applicant "Serg" who has got grant till now. And he/she got it yesterday.


I saw some in obe watssapp group - w/o details, just: "got a grant Applied in september" - 2 cases i saw.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

andreyx108b said:


> I saw some in obe watssapp group - w/o details, just: "got a grant Applied in september" - 2 cases i saw.


Good. Looks like it's moving. But from the tracker, it seems there are far fewer September applicants than October applicants.


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi 

Did anyone else get an acknowledgment mail from their CO, without a request for any documents?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Hi
> 
> Did anyone else get an acknowledgment mail from their CO, without a request for any documents?


I started a thread about it but it didn't get many responses. Let me bump it again. Please post there.


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi Guys, 

my case seem to be in final stages. lodged visa on 15th Sept and submitted all the docs requested by CO on 4th November.

last month I had resigned from my job, which ended on 31st October and now i am set to join new employer from next week.

Question: 

- Should i inform the DIBP, knowing that it will not effect my points OR my case in any way?? 

- which form needs to be filled??

- what happens if i fail to inform DIBP about it??


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You have to fill the *Notification of changes in circumstances* form.


*FORM 1022 Notification of changes in circumstances*


Read the first page of the form for details regarding the consequences.


zebust said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> my case seem to be in final stages. lodged visa on 15th Sept and submitted all the docs requested by CO on 4th November.
> 
> ...


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> You have to fill the *Notification of changes in circumstances* form.
> 
> 
> *FORM 1022 Notification of changes in circumstances*
> ...



Thanks Jeeten, should i upload it to my immi account or send email to my CO?? 

should it also accompany "change of address" form because new job is in an other city??


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

zebust said:


> Thanks Jeeten, should i upload it to my immi account or send email to my CO??
> 
> should it also accompany "change of address" form because new job is in an other city??


Hi Zebust, You need to mention your changed address as well along with the change of job. Its your new residential address any way so better to mention.


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

hnmn4444 said:


> Hi Zebust, You need to mention your changed address as well along with the change of job. Its your new residential address any way so better to mention.


yeah, i just changed my residential address through Immi account, instead of form 929. it was more easy.

now going to fill the form 1022, print and upload it soon.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

In my view:

You MUST fill both the following forms and upload them in IMMI account *as well as* email them to CO.

FORM 929 | Change of address and/or passport details
FORM 1022 | Notification of changes in circumstances





zebust said:


> Thanks Jeeten, should i upload it to my immi account or send email to my CO??
> 
> should it also accompany "change of address" form because new job is in an other city??


----------



## mysteria (Oct 21, 2015)

I have completed Form 1022 "Change in circumstances" because I recently took up a casual job at an Australian company. I uploaded it only to realised that I have filled in the year part of "Date of visa application" wrongly. Instead of 2015, I filled it in with my birth year (e.g. 24/9/19xx instead of 24/9/2015). It was a silly mistake. Should I submit Form 1023 to notify DIBP of this error? I'm assuming I wouldn't need to since they would have records of when my visa application was filed and I even provided the file number on Form 1022 as well.


----------



## Jagmohan40 (Jun 14, 2015)

Last Saturday few of our friends received grants.....hope immi dept is working today also....


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

In my view: As you have noticed the error, the best case would be to Submit FORM 1023 to notify DIBP.

This will show your pro-activeness and eagerness to get things right.




mysteria said:


> I have completed Form 1022 "Change in circumstances" because I recently took up a casual job at an Australian company. I uploaded it only to realised that I have filled in the year part of "Date of visa application" wrongly. Instead of 2015, I filled it in with my birth year (e.g. 24/9/19xx instead of 24/9/2015). It was a silly mistake. Should I submit Form 1023 to notify DIBP of this error? I'm assuming I wouldn't need to since they would have records of when my visa application was filed and I even provided the file number on Form 1022 as well.


----------



## mysteria (Oct 21, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> In my view: As you have noticed the error, the best case would be to Submit FORM 1023 to notify DIBP.
> 
> This will show your pro-activeness and eagerness to get things right.


Thank you  I have just done that. Now, just to wait for a grant and it has been 13 days since CO contacted me. :x


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*All The Best !!!*




mysteria said:


> Thank you  I have just done that. Now, just to wait for a grant and it has been 13 days since CO contacted me. :x


----------



## rahulragam (May 9, 2015)

I had lodged 189 visa application on 27Sep, CO allocated on 1Nov asking for form80 and spouse functional language evidence. Submitted those on 9Nov and currently I see the status as "assessment in progress". Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed: I hope there won't be any rejection/issues with the application at this stage.. When i can expect the grant ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rahulragam said:


> I had lodged 189 visa application on 27Sep, CO allocated on 1Nov asking for form80 and spouse functional language evidence. Submitted those on 9Nov and currently I see the status as "assessment in progress". Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed: I hope there won't be any rejection/issues with the application at this stage.. When i can expect the grant ?


4-8 weeks usually.


----------



## SURYA123 (Aug 17, 2015)

rahulragam said:


> I had lodged 189 visa application on 27Sep, CO allocated on 1Nov asking for form80 and spouse functional language evidence. Submitted those on 9Nov and currently I see the status as "assessment in progress". Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed: I hope there won't be any rejection/issues with the application at this stage.. When i can expect the grant ?


I think CO will check after your 28 days notice period. I have submitted the docs asked by CO on 23 October and since then 'Assessment in Progress' status.


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

Looks like Adelaide Team, have given two grants today from applications lodged in March and July.

I suspect they are heavily focused on backlogs at this point.


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Looks like Adelaide Team, have given two grants today from applications lodged in March and July.
> 
> I suspect they are heavily focused on backlogs at this point.


And another 1 applied 190 in August got grant today from team Adelaide


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi Guys, i need you valuable advice,


During filling visa application, to the question *"Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above?"* for my wife, i put "NO" because we did not have her secondary school certificate (it was never collected from the institute). I should have said "Yes" because she did complete her secondary education.

whereas, in the form-80 i did mention secondary school completed.

should i fill form 1023 for this mistake?? what reason should i mention for this incorrect information?? no partner points are claimed.


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

zebust said:


> Hi Guys, i need you valuable advice,
> 
> 
> During filling visa application, to the question *"Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above?"* for my wife, i put "NO" because we did not have her secondary school certificate (it was never collected from the institute). I should have said "Yes" because she did complete her secondary education.
> ...


There should be consistency in your application. 

If you can somehow track down the certificate from the institute, do try to do that and fill out "Yes" in the visa application form. You will have sufficient time to do that even after submitting the application, to provide the certificate as proof.

It's always better to have the actual information on the application.


----------



## nobitajenius (Nov 16, 2015)

Hey guys,

I have applied for 189 on 17 September.

Still waiting for CO, is this normal?

some people already got CO even get their visa granted...

any tips?


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

nobitajenius said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have applied for 189 on 17 September.
> 
> ...


Hi

I lodged for my 189 on 17th too, i got my CO allocated only on the 2nd and i was not asked for any documents. It was just an acknowledgement of allocation. (which i've come to learn is quite rare)

In some cases you might get the CO allocated but you will not be informed of it. This would lead to a direct grant. 

In other cases you will be requested for more information, which is when you mostly know you have been allocated a CO.

Don't worry, if anything is wrong in the application they will reach out to you. If they don't you could expect a direct grant from the DIBP.

Post 3 months from the date you lodged, if you have not received any information yet, you can call the DIBP and inquire about your application.

It will also, help other help you, if you could update your timeline in your signature.


----------



## joshir (Aug 4, 2015)

Dear All,

I have lodged my visa application on the 15th of September and CO got allocated on the 6th of Nov - I only found this out by calling DIBP - so far there hasn't been any formal communication from the CO team to my agent.

Yesterday (16th of Nov), I got a call from the Australian High Commission here in Singapore. They wanted to know if I'm still employed in Singapore with my present employer. After that they asked me the reason for taking my PTE-A test in India, while my wife took the same test in Singapore. 

I explained to them that I missed my PTE-A test in Singapore (I thought it was at 10 am in the morning while the test was at 9 am local time - so it was a pure human error. I feel stupid writing this, but this was really the case, so guys please read your PTE-A entrance form clearly).

There were no slots available in Singapore until October 2015 and I didn't want to miss the September invitation round. Therefore the only quick option was to fly to Mumbai for a day, take the test, and return to Singapore - which I did.

The lady then told me that she will convey this information to DIBP and that I should wait for further updates. So far my ImmiAccount application status still shows "Application Received" so keeping my fingers crossed.

This post was just to make everybody out there aware that they can call you directly for verification too. Hope you find this useful.

Regards,
Rajdeep.


----------



## shirish.charo (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi Guys,

November applicant, I front loaded all documents when I received invitatino and applied on 06 Nov, Got direct grant today (17 Nov).. See my signature.. Cheers.


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

shirish.charo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> November applicant, I front loaded all documents when I received invitatino and applied on 06 Nov, Got direct grant today (17 Nov).. See my signature.. Cheers.


Wow, direct grant in 10 days  Nov gang is such a lucky bunch.

It has been 2.5 months since I lodged visa application & over 1 month since CO contact, still no response here. And I know lots of Sep applicant is in the same situation.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Congrats shirish charo! Getting grant in barely 11 days is incomprehensible to me! Enjoy the moment. You're very lucky! 

Did you get from Adelaide or Brisbane?


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

hungvn89 said:


> Wow, direct grant in 10 days  Nov gang is such a lucky bunch.
> 
> It has been 2.5 months since I lodged visa application & over 1 month since CO contact, still no response here. And I know lots of Sep applicant is in the same situation.


I think the way it works is if your case is 100% complete when the CO is first assigned they grant it. But if something is missing then they ask for it and put you into the very back of the queue even behind people from invitational rounds later then yours.


----------



## shirish.charo (Oct 8, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Congrats shirish charo! Getting grant in barely 11 days is incomprehensible to me! Enjoy the moment. You're very lucky!
> 
> Did you get from Adelaide or Brisbane?


Thanks! It is the Adelaide team I guess, there is an adelaide address in the grant letter sent to me!


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

BatWolf said:


> I think the way it works is if your case is 100% complete when the CO is first assigned they grant it. But if something is missing then they ask for it and put you into the very back of the queue even behind people from invitational rounds later then yours.


That's one crazy backwards system if they're really doing it that way!


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> That's one crazy backwards system if they're really doing it that way!


yeah that's what's happening from what I can see from the tracker.. If your case is 100% complete and everything is uploaded upfront you have a huge chance of getting a direct grant in less than 60days.. but if anything is missing you are looking at a wait of another 1-2months even AFTER you upload everything..

Strange thing is if u go through all the info on the DIBP website it explicitly states that you shouldn't get your PCC until AFTER you lodge and they request it.. Thing is I lived in the US and getting a PCC from the US takes at least 4 months.

Luckily I didn't listen 100% to the website I mailed the PCC form about a week before I submitted my EOI.. but I'm still looking at about 1.5months before I have my PCC in hand.. CO already contacted me saying PCCs are missing I told them the US takes 4months to deliver but I didn't get any response back either..

So right now I'm probably looking at another 4months till grant.. 
1.5 months for the FBI to send me the PCC and another 2 months till the CO actually looks at it and resumes processing..


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm not sure if that process you're describing is necessarily true, batwolf. I know at least one person on this forum who had everything uploaded and ready before CO email and he is still waiting now since July or August for grant. His CO email was similar to mine. Didn't request any docs, only informed of CO assignment.

Also, as for US pcc I too had to get one due to my long stay in the US. But I made it a point to get that done while I was doing the skills assessment itself. So I got that pcc ready well before lodging the visa.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​

You have created a record - GRANT in 11 Days.




shirish.charo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> November applicant, I front loaded all documents when I received invitatino and applied on 06 Nov, Got direct grant today (17 Nov).. See my signature.. Cheers.


----------



## int*MarTiNi (Jul 12, 2015)

Congrats shirish

BTW I called them up today and was told that things are taking some time and my case will be relooked by month end.


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

int*MarTiNi said:


> Congrats shirish
> 
> BTW I called them up today and was told that things are taking some time and my case will be relooked by month end.


Wish you best of luck 

They are really taking their time.


----------



## auz2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi All,

With the grace of god , i received my golden letter today morning.
Thanks to all ,especially to Keeda and Gurudev and to all who have helped me with my queries.
I know that waiting is frustrating , but for all those who are waiting for your grants, your patience will finally pay off, just hang in there.


----------



## sipoflifein (Oct 21, 2015)

auz2015 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With the grace of god , i received my golden letter today morning.
> Thanks to all ,especially to Keeda and Gurudev and to all who have helped me with my queries.
> I know that waiting is frustrating , but for all those who are waiting for your grants, your patience will finally pay off, just hang in there.


Congratulations Mate


----------



## sipoflifein (Oct 21, 2015)

auz2015 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With the grace of god , i received my golden letter today morning.
> Thanks to all ,especially to Keeda and Gurudev and to all who have helped me with my queries.
> I know that waiting is frustrating , but for all those who are waiting for your grants, your patience will finally pay off, just hang in there.


Many Congratulations Mate


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

auz2015 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With the grace of god , i received my golden letter today morning.
> Thanks to all ,especially to Keeda and Gurudev and to all who have helped me with my queries.
> I know that waiting is frustrating , but for all those who are waiting for your grants, your patience will finally pay off, just hang in there.


Congratulations mate  All the bestfor your bright future in Oz.


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

auz2015 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With the grace of god , i received my golden letter today morning.
> Thanks to all ,especially to Keeda and Gurudev and to all who have helped me with my queries.
> I know that waiting is frustrating , but for all those who are waiting for your grants, your patience will finally pay off, just hang in there.


Congratulations auz2015.


----------



## auz2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------



## temiseun (Mar 2, 2015)

auz2015 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With the grace of god , i received my golden letter today morning.
> Thanks to all ,especially to Keeda and Gurudev and to all who have helped me with my queries.
> I know that waiting is frustrating , but for all those who are waiting for your grants, your patience will finally pay off, just hang in there.


congratulations to you... from your timeline i see it took them exactly 6weeks.. hoping for my grant to come soon as well.


----------



## vikram3151981 (Apr 27, 2015)

Congratulations Auz2015


----------



## Umas (Feb 10, 2015)

posting it another thread .. as I did not any input

Keeda and Others,

as per the below link we have this question in 17 page visa application. 
-----------------------------
Additional identity questions
Provide further details below, where available.

Previous travel to Australia
Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?
------------------------

189 Visa Lodging Query

However, I don't find that question in my visa page. 

Any idea guys?

thanks,
Umas


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

auz2015 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With the grace of god , i received my golden letter today morning.
> Thanks to all ,especially to Keeda and Gurudev and to all who have helped me with my queries.
> I know that waiting is frustrating , but for all those who are waiting for your grants, your patience will finally pay off, just hang in there.


many Congratulation!!!!


----------



## auz2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks a lot guys for your warm wishes

Temiseun: Don't worry , your grant is just around the corner


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

shirish.charo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> November applicant, I front loaded all documents when I received invitatino and applied on 06 Nov, Got direct grant today (17 Nov).. See my signature.. Cheers.


Congrats Shirish


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

Any September applicants got their CO allocated or Grants today?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*




auz2015 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With the grace of god , i received my golden letter today morning.
> Thanks to all ,especially to Keeda and Gurudev and to all who have helped me with my queries.
> I know that waiting is frustrating , but for all those who are waiting for your grants, your patience will finally pay off, just hang in there.


----------



## _xeon_ (Aug 17, 2015)

Yes I did, thanks for reminding. The status shows "Assessment in progress".



abcmel said:


> Make sure you click on request complete button in IMMI account and send email to co with attached requested docs.


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

I lodged visa on Oct 31. I was not expecting CO to be assigned soon. However, I was contacted by CO today. Please see my timelines in my signature.

I clicked the Request Complete button today only.

What could this mean?


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

_xeon_ said:


> Yes I did, thanks for reminding. The status shows "Assessment in progress".


Same boat with you .

Completed 4 weeks after submitting all the required documents and still no response


----------



## rameshkumar (Aug 6, 2015)

can any one plz send me adelaide GSM contact


----------



## SURYA123 (Aug 17, 2015)

rameshkumar said:


> can any one plz send me adelaide GSM contact


Telephone 1800 720 656 (Australia) or +61 7 3136 7000 (offshore)


----------



## doubletrouble (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi all,

My CO contacted me today and ask me for some more evidences regarding my mother. Since the demise of my father, my mother has lived with me and I have two brothers, my elder brother is living abroad and younger brother is living separately.

I appreciate your suggestion on following matter. 



> Evidence that your mother is and has been for a substantial period wholly or substantially reliant on the other person on whom they are dependent for financial support to meet their basic needs of food, clothing and shelter and that their reliance on that other person is greater than any reliance on any other person, or source of support, for financial support to meet their basic needs of food, clothing and shelter.
> 
> 
> You have provided a declaration but this is not sufficient evidence. Please also provide current evidence that your mother is residing with you.


As my mother has been stay home mother and she doesn't have any bank account or anything else.

Appreciate your suggestions.

Thanks,
J. M.


----------



## AL25 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hello all,
Got my grant today. Thanks for everyones help throughout. All the best for the people waiting, keep at it.

Regards,


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

AL25 said:


> Hello all,
> Got my grant today. Thanks for everyones help throughout. All the best for the people waiting, keep at it.
> 
> Regards,


Congratulations dear 
Wish you all the best in your new challenges


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AL25 said:


> Hello all, Got my grant today. Thanks for everyones help throughout. All the best for the people waiting, keep at it. Regards,


Congrats! Please share your timeline.


----------



## ohtea (Aug 5, 2015)

SURYA123 said:


> Telephone 1800 720 656 (Australia) or +61 7 3136 7000 (offshore)


Hi,

Just wondering if anyone has had any success being granted a visa when they have tried to contact the Adelaide office?

I am considering giving them a call.

Reading back it looks like the current wait is 35 days, but I have heard of people being offered grants after phoning various centres including Adelaide from a couple of the other forum - but from other invitation rounds.

Thanks,

OhTea.

__________________
Visa: *189 - Skilled Independent*
ANZSCO Code: *252411* (Occupational Therapist)
Skills Assessment: *21st November 2014*
IELTS: *9th May 2015, 8 overall* (R: 8.5, L: 8.5, W: 8, S: 9)
Partner's IELTS: *9th May 2015, 7 overall* (R: 8, L: 8, W: 7, S: 8.5)
Health Checks: *2nd July 2015*
EOI Submitted: *7th July 2015 with 60 points*
Invitation to Lodge: *7th September 2015*
Visa Lodged: *19th September 2015*
Case Officer Assigned: *26th October 2015* (Adelaide)
Police Checks: *7th November 2015* (mine & partner's)
Request Completed: *13th November 2015*
Grant: ?
Permanent move: ?


----------



## wodz69 (Jul 16, 2014)

A similar thing happened in my case too, which indicates that the current trend is CO assignment within 2-3 weeks. Maybe they are stepping the game up to reduce the backlog before Christmas, who knows?
In my case I had had most of the docs uploaded at the time of CO contact except meds (were already done at the time, just waiting for the clinic to submit) and one of the PCCs. CO requested Form 80, meds and the missing PCC.



mahajanakhil1985 said:


> I lodged visa on Oct 31. I was not expecting CO to be assigned soon. However, I was contacted by CO today. Please see my timelines in my signature.
> 
> I clicked the Request Complete button today only.
> 
> What could this mean?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

ohtea said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has had any success being granted a visa when they have tried to contact the Adelaide office?
> 
> ...


Hi there! Our timelines are amazingly similar especially when it comes to lodging visa and getting CO assigned. Exact same dates for both! Don't you think we should wait a bit before calling them? It's still not close to the 3 months they claim it takes to process most applications.


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Hi there! Our timelines are amazingly similar especially when it comes to lodging visa and getting CO assigned. Exact same dates for both! Don't you think we should wait a bit before calling them? It's still not close to the 3 months they claim it takes to process most applications.


my timeline is also close to both of you and i am waiting


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

AL25 said:


> Hello all,
> Got my grant today. Thanks for everyones help throughout. All the best for the people waiting, keep at it.
> 
> Regards,


Congratulations AL25


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

ohtea said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has had any success being granted a visa when they have tried to contact the Adelaide office?
> 
> ...



I'd like to echo this question, i was contemplating calling too. Does it help?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Umas said:


> posting it another thread .. as I did not any input
> 
> Keeda and Others,
> 
> ...


These questions were asked at least back then in June 2015 when I applied for the visa. If they are not there anymore, then nothing to worry about it.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi zebust. Are you thinking of calling?

Welcome back, KeeDa! This forum has missed you.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​


AL25 said:


> Hello all,
> Got my grant today. Thanks for everyones help throughout. All the best for the people waiting, keep at it.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

So tomm we can expect invitation at 6:30pm India time


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

Zrezwani said:


> So tomm we can expect invitation at 6:30pm India time



I think so
Or let me say
I wish so :blush:


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

Sad sad sad


----------



## jmjpgopal (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi 
Thanks for creating this forum. I lodged visa application 11th Sep and got Visa officer allocated on 30th Sep. I took 26 days to submit all the documents asked as my current job project was on fire, so submitted all documents on 27th Sep. Finally visa was granted on 19th Nov. 

*Now bigger quest of finding a job in Australia starts. Any help on this front is highly appreciated. I am SAP BI consultant with more than 10 years of experience. *

Thanks
Gopal Kumar
______________________________________________________
ACS - 11th Mar;IELTS- 27th Jun- R-8/L-8/S-7.5/W-7;
EOI - 13th Jul; Invited - 3rd Aug;
Lodged - 11th Aug;Allocated - 30th Sep;Granted - 19th Nov


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jmjpgopal said:


> Hi Thanks for creating this forum. I lodged visa application 11th Sep and got Visa officer allocated on 30th Sep. I took 26 days to submit all the documents asked as my current job project was on fire, so submitted all documents on 27th Sep. Finally visa was granted on 19th Nov. Now bigger quest of finding a job in Australia starts. Any help on this front is highly appreciated. I am SAP BI consultant with more than 10 years of experience. Thanks Gopal Kumar ______________________________________________________ ACS - 11th Mar;IELTS- 27th Jun- R-8/L-8/S-7.5/W-7; EOI - 13th Jul; Invited - 3rd Aug; Lodged - 11th Aug;Allocated - 30th Sep;Granted - 19th Nov


Congrats! 

What was your points score? And anzsco?


----------



## jmjpgopal (Oct 2, 2014)

Points - 65. ANZSCO code - 261313 (software engineer ).


----------



## jmjpgopal (Oct 2, 2014)

kasi.maddula said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What should be the answer to the question in the screenshot?
> 
> I am an Offshore applicant and all my employment is in INDIA.


If you are Indian, which I guess you are, then answer should be "NO"


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Hi zebust. Are you thinking of calling?
> 
> Welcome back, KeeDa! This forum has missed you.


haven't thought about calling them yet... may call them whenever i felt its getting delayed...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ausbanerj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Before I proceed, lets make things simplified for my own benefits and guidance from an expert.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, it will be:
< 1 year in Australia = 0 points
< 3 years overseas = 0 points


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

Hello keeda,

I have a query like 
I claimed 5 points of work experience in Australia from period August 2013 to September 2014.

It is applicable to achieve 5 points of work experience right ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sdas02 said:


> Hello keeda,
> 
> I have a query like
> I claimed 5 points of work experience in Australia from period August 2013 to September 2014.
> ...


Right. You never really "claim" anything. You just input your DOB, work experience details, etc. and the system "awards" you those points accordingly.


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

Ok thanks a lot keeda for ur advice .. 

And what's happening with your cAse ?? You got your PR


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sdas02 said:


> Ok thanks a lot keeda for ur advice ..
> 
> And what's happening with your cAse ?? You got your PR


Not yet. On-hold till mid to end of December.


----------



## sweetdaisy2009 (Oct 5, 2015)

hi

I am still waiting, No response from there side.. I mailed them for the update but no reply...even its been 10-12 days now....

and its been 2 and a half month when i submitted the docs to Co.


----------



## sweetdaisy2009 (Oct 5, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Not yet. On-hold till mid to end of December.




Hi

what do u mean by On-Hold.

On hold from CO? how do u came to know?


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

sweetdaisy2009 said:


> hi
> 
> I am still waiting, No response from there side.. I mailed them for the update but no reply...even its been 10-12 days now....
> 
> and its been 2 and a half month when i submitted the docs to Co.


Has anyone ever gotten an email response back? lol


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sweetdaisy2009 said:


> Hi
> 
> what do u mean by On-Hold.
> 
> On hold from CO? how do u came to know?


On my request.


----------



## chris.nyere (Jun 19, 2015)

BatWolf said:


> sweetdaisy2009 said:
> 
> 
> > hi
> ...


Yep, sent an email to ma CO on the 17th of this month to ask progress since i uploaded requested infor and on the 19th got an email back, with an appology for the delay, higher volume of applications than expected, and that my application is now being processed, also asked me to clarify if my fiance is staying with me which wld mk it a de facto relationship n that she wld then need to b added to the application even though she is nt migrating nw or in the future. So my response was we not staying tgthr n dont meet th criteria for de facto. Hoping for a grant soon.


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

chris.nyere said:


> Yep, sent an email to ma CO on the 17th of this month to ask progress since i uploaded requested infor and on the 19th got an email back, with an appology for the delay, higher volume of applications than expected, and that my application is now being processed, also asked me to clarify if my fiance is staying with me which wld mk it a de facto relationship n that she wld then need to b added to the application even though she is nt migrating nw or in the future. So my response was we not staying tgthr n dont meet th criteria for de facto. Hoping for a grant soon.


Hi there, can you share the email address you sent? I sent twice asking for update on progress but received no response.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Dear All,

I have only one day left from 28days given by CO to submit some documents. So far I unable to arrange all required documents like PCCs.I have to submit 03 countries PCC while I got onle one while remaining 02 are submitted but not yet received.

What reply should I make to CO? 
Should I attach completed PCC to immi account and explain in email that remaining PCCs are in obtaining phase or attached PCC only in email and reply him?

Can he will give me more days to provide same ? what could be worse outcome?

Please guide.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

1. Upload the one you have into your immiAccount.
2. Reply to them requesting for more time and provide the PCC applied-for evidences (payment receipts, etc) to show them that you are actively working towards getting those.
3. Upload screenshot of the same email and its attachments as a pdf under "Character Assessment, Evidence of Intention to Obtain".

They will grant you additional time. Nothing to worry about. I am on similar 28+28+28 confused2:lost count) extensions.



samage said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have only one day left from 28days given by CO to submit some documents. So far I unable to arrange all required documents like PCCs.I have to submit 03 countries PCC while I got onle one while remaining 02 are submitted but not yet received.
> 
> ...


----------



## chris.nyere (Jun 19, 2015)

hungvn89 said:


> chris.nyere said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, sent an email to ma CO on the 17th of this month to ask progress since i uploaded requested infor and on the 19th got an email back, with an appology for the delay, higher volume of applications than expected, and that my application is now being processed, also asked me to clarify if my fiance is staying with me which wld mk it a de facto relationship n that she wld then need to b added to the application even though she is nt migrating nw or in the future. So my response was we not staying tgthr n dont meet th criteria for de facto. Hoping for a grant soon.
> ...


It really depends on who the CO team is mate, mine is brisbane. So the email wld b [email protected]


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

chris.nyere said:


> Yep, sent an email to ma CO on the 17th of this month to ask progress since i uploaded requested infor and on the 19th got an email back, with an appology for the delay, higher volume of applications than expected, and that my application is now being processed, also asked me to clarify if my fiance is staying with me which wld mk it a de facto relationship n that she wld then need to b added to the application even though she is nt migrating nw or in the future. So my response was we not staying tgthr n dont meet th criteria for de facto. Hoping for a grant soon.


Good to know someone got a reply back.. As you can see some people have been waiting for 2months+ to get a reply back for their emails.. 

Read somewhere that each CO has 200-1000 applicants to deal with.. I have no real validation that this is the case but if it's so that's an insane amount of people to deal with for a single case officer.. Wouldn't be surprised if someone's email just got lost in all the emails they must be getting.

My own application is pretty straightforward though. its just me, no work experience to verify and skill assessments already done by EA. Only thing is my American PCC is taking 4 months to get processed lol.. So I need more time to submit it. What I'm fearful of is that even after submitting the PCC, DIBP will take another 3 months to actually give the grant.. Meaning that i'll be stuck in Sri Lanka for almost another 6 months which I did not expect.. 

oh well i guess its my fault.. Should have gotten the American PCC done even before I took the IELTS lol


----------



## chris.nyere (Jun 19, 2015)

BatWolf said:


> chris.nyere said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, sent an email to ma CO on the 17th of this month to ask progress since i uploaded requested infor and on the 19th got an email back, with an appology for the delay, higher volume of applications than expected, and that my application is now being processed, also asked me to clarify if my fiance is staying with me which wld mk it a de facto relationship n that she wld then need to b added to the application even though she is nt migrating nw or in the future. So my response was we not staying tgthr n dont meet th criteria for de facto. Hoping for a grant soon.
> ...


Yah i think i was lucky, i honesty wasnt expectn an email back i was jst testing the waters lol. With ur PCC story i have seen pple geting grants hrs or a day aftr submitng the last of the required infor. So even tho it myt b months bfor u gt ur PCC i dnt think u wil hv to wait say anothr 28days bfor u gt a grant. I assume thy hv a system that cn notify them on older cases etc such that th moment u provide the required doc n it is satisfatory then thy prob finalise ur case. Based on ur figures of CO per applicant thy wil def hv to hav such a systm othrwise it wld b impossibl to case manage their work.

*Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

Hello everyone
good day

Can anyone help me please in filling form 80
I want to front loading this form

Question number 29
what do they mean by *Unemployment Since Birth*

Please see the attachment

I already wrote all my employment since I finished my Bachelor degree


Thanking you in advance


----------



## youngarch (Jun 18, 2015)

Dear all,

I worked at farm for several months when I stayed in Australia in 2007 and I already included this information on Form 80. However, I do not have any evidence of this work experience because I lost them (payment summary and payslips).

In this case, should I revise it as 'unemployed' or leave the information as it is ?

Cheers,
Young


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

In my view - you are asking regarding Q20.

Write your date of birth in the ‘Date from’ field and ‘NEVER WORKED’ in the ‘Name of business/company’ field.

*Your occupation and duties* column write a short explanation about why never worked.




ali_a_bayoumi said:


> Hello everyone
> good day
> 
> Can anyone help me please in filling form 80
> ...


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

Thank you so much
Yes I was meaning question 20

So for more clarification

I had working for two employers just after I finished my Bacheolar degree

This is from
6 / 2005 to 6 / 2012
and
7 / 2012 up to now

my DOP is 11/1980

then I am going to write from 11 / 1980 to 5 / 2005 neverwork


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> In my view - you are asking regarding Q20.
> 
> Write your date of birth in the ‘Date from’ field and ‘NEVER WORKED’ in the ‘Name of business/company’ field.
> 
> *Your occupation and duties* column write a short explanation about why never worked.


Thank you so much
Yes I was meaning question 20

So for more clarification

I had working for two employers just after I finished my Bacheolar degree

This is from
6 / 2005 to 6 / 2012
and
7 / 2012 up to now

my DOP is 11/1980

then I am going to write from 11 / 1980 to 5 / 2005 neverwork


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Correct, you have understood it perfectly.





ali_a_bayoumi said:


> Thank you so much
> Yes I was meaning question 20
> 
> So for more clarification
> ...


----------



## youngarch (Jun 18, 2015)

youngarch said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I worked at farm for several months when I stayed in Australia in 2007 and I already included this information on Form 80. However, I do not have any evidence of this work experience because I lost them (payment summary and payslips).
> 
> ...



Does anyone can help with my question??


----------



## SURYA123 (Aug 17, 2015)

youngarch said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I worked at farm for several months when I stayed in Australia in 2007 and I already included this information on Form 80. However, I do not have any evidence of this work experience because I lost them (payment summary and payslips).
> 
> ...


Hi mate,
*You need to include that in Form 80 and don't worry about not having any proofs, DIBP will only check that if you are claiming points for that particular experience.* Moreover, they can check your previous employment/income details with your TFN and bank details.


----------



## pteroshan (Jul 25, 2015)

Hello ,
How long is it taking now, to be granted for those who lodged in Sept. 2015


----------



## pteroshan (Jul 25, 2015)

Case officer requested for additional files , which has been uploaded .

Normally , do they ask again for extra documents ?

Any idea , please let me know!


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

pteroshan said:


> Case officer requested for additional files , which has been uploaded .
> 
> Normally , do they ask again for extra documents ?
> 
> Any idea , please let me know!


Yes in case they need any information further they may ask for additional information. We can find in this forum that some people were contacted by CO more than once requesting for the information. In that case we might be waiting for longer times than usual. It might depend on the CO allocated to us.


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

pteroshan said:


> Hello ,
> How long is it taking now, to be granted for those who lodged in Sept. 2015


What is your timeline. Please post it at your signature. thanks.


----------



## SURYA123 (Aug 17, 2015)

pteroshan said:


> Case officer requested for additional files , which has been uploaded .
> 
> Normally , do they ask again for extra documents ?
> 
> Any idea , please let me know!


It depends on CO and his/her workload. I've uploaded my docs on 23 October, exactly one month ago and no contact from CO yet.

Just be patient and keep fingers crossed!


----------



## doubletrouble (Aug 27, 2015)

ali_a_bayoumi said:


> Hello everyone
> good day
> 
> Can anyone help me please in filling form 80
> ...


In my form 80, I wrote unemployed from birth till my first job, and reasons I wrote pursuing education.

Best of luck
J. M.


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

subscribing


----------



## Reno18 (Aug 9, 2015)

naqui said:


> Visa Lodged 189: 07/09/2015 - Engineering technologsts
> 
> Medicals and PCC uploaded upfront.
> 
> ...


hEY congrats on the grant!!

I was wondering, do we need to upload the PPC as colour copies, or do we need to get them certified and then upload them?

Thanks!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Reno18 said:


> hEY congrats on the grant!! I was wondering, do we need to upload the PPC as colour copies, or do we need to get them certified and then upload them? Thanks!


Colour copies.


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

I would suggest to get a nice colour copy of the PCCs and upload. No need to certify them. I did the same too.

Sent from my Lenovo P780 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

I need some help 
EOI - 29/9/2015
Invited - 23/11/2015
Applied & fee - 23/11/2015
All doc uploaded - 23/11/2015
Pcc uk & India - 23/11/2015
Medical pending
Co pending 
Grant pending 

My question is generally how much time it take to allocate Co office 
And total grant processing time


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

Zrezwani said:


> I need some help
> EOI - 29/9/2015
> Invited - 23/11/2015
> Applied & fee - 23/11/2015
> ...


If you are lucky u may get co allocation in 20days or u may get a direct grant. Most of the cases the wait is 35 to 45 days. I myself got co on 35thday. Am waiting for the grant now. Its almost 3weeks passed since co allocation. Can't predict anything by ourselves because it varies from case to case.


Zrezwani said:


> I need some help
> EOI - 29/9/2015
> Invited - 23/11/2015
> Applied & fee - 23/11/2015
> ...



Sent from my Lenovo P780 using Tapatalk


----------



## merlinanand2000 (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi 

I have lodged my application on same day invited - 7th Sep 2015 for 189
CO assigned - oct 15th and requested for form80. I have submitted on oct 16th 2015.
Just wondering when i will get my PR .

Can some one suggest on the timelines ?

Regards
Merlin


----------



## jmjpgopal (Oct 2, 2014)

Generally, if your all documents are complete then grant comes in 3 weeks. It all depends how much CO is satisfied with information, there's always some subjectivity as per CO's way of working.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jmjpgopal said:


> Generally, if your all documents are complete then grant comes in 3 weeks. It all depends how much CO is satisfied with information, there's always some subjectivity as per CO's way of working.


More like 4-6 weeks for offshore applicants.


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> More like 4-6 weeks for offshore applicants.


I Agree. It also depends on whether your application gets audited for external verification and employment verification, your skill set, country of residence and a little bit of luck.


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

macknojia said:


> ali_a_bayoumi said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone
> ...


Thank you so much for your answer


----------



## falcon12345 (Nov 5, 2015)

Friends,

80 days passed since the visa lodgement. No CO contact yet. All documents were front loaded. The spreadsheet is really making me nervous. People are getting grant within 15 days? OMG, how much lucky they are. I am feeling at least I should have not uploaded few documents for the CO to contact me. With 80 days passed without CO contact and having all the documents uploaded is really killing me. I called the department two weeks back. They said my case is yet to be looked upon. :-( 

Should I contact the department again? Any help is much appreciated..

Regards
Falcon


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

falcon12345 said:


> Friends, 80 days passed since the visa lodgement. No CO contact yet. All documents were front loaded. The spreadsheet is really making me nervous. People are getting grant within 15 days? OMG, how much lucky they are. I am feeling at least I should have not uploaded few documents for the CO to contact me. With 80 days passed without CO contact and having all the documents uploaded is really killing me. I called the department two weeks back. They said my case is yet to be looked upon. :-( Should I contact the department again? Any help is much appreciated.. Regards Falcon


Many many people are waiting, from may-june-july- aug-sep whereas oct-nov a lot of superfast grants.

Dont worry too much - your grant is on the way.


----------



## ohtea (Aug 5, 2015)

SURYA123 said:


> Telephone 1800 720 656 (Australia) or +61 7 3136 7000 (offshore)


Hi,

So I've decided to all the Adelaide office today since it has now been 28 days since the CO contacted me.

I am going to use Skype to call, does anyone know is the offshore number is a mobile or a landline? Just trying to figure out which number to use to call to make it cheaper. I'm anticipating I will be on call-waiting a long time ;-)

Thanks,

OhTea


__________________
Visa: *189 - Skilled Independent*
ANZSCO Code: *252411* (Occupational Therapist)
Skills Assessment: *21st November 2014*
IELTS: *9th May 2015, 8 overall* (R: 8.5, L: 8.5, W: 8, S: 9)
Partner's IELTS: *9th May 2015, 7 overall *(R: 8, L: 8, W: 7, S: 8.5)
Health Checks: _2nd July 2015_
EOI Submitted: *7th July 2015 with 60 points*
Invitation to Lodge: *7th September 2015*
Visa Lodged: *19th September 2015*
Case Officer Assigned: *26th October 2015* (Adelaide)
Police Checks: *7th November 2015* (mine & partner's)
Request Completed: *13th November 2015*
Grant: ?
Permanent move: ?


----------



## ohtea (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi,

So I just spoke to the Adelaide office, they confirmed what others have been waiting saying on the forum that they are really busy and currently running 3-5 weeks behind.

Sadly, looks like I probably won't get a grant until the new year since they close for a couple of weeks around Christmas and new year.

On a positive note though, it was useful talking to them, as they answered a question/concern I had about the evidence requested (& subsequently uploaded) related to my defacto relationship.
So, if anyone is waiting more than 7 days for an email response from Adelaide it is worth giving them call.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## SURYA123 (Aug 17, 2015)

ohtea said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I just spoke to the Adelaide office, they confirmed what others have been waiting saying on the forum that they are really busy and currently running 3-5 weeks behind.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update mate. If you don't mind me asking, what proofs have you submitted for you de facto partner and what evidence was requested by CO?

Thanks


----------



## ohtea (Aug 5, 2015)

SURYA123 said:


> Thanks for the update mate. If you don't mind me asking, what proofs have you submitted for you de facto partner and what evidence was requested by CO?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

They just said "proof of defacto relationship" under my name.

I had already submitted the list of evidence below but under my partner's name so it wasn't clear if this wasn't enough or if it just needed to be submitted/filed under my name.
They never replied to my email to confirm which it was, so I just duplicated the documents by submitting them under my name as well.


I submitted:
- council tax bill dating from when we first moved in together (I was not added to tenancy agreement until 9 months later - which wouldn't haven't met the year criteria).
- letter confirming termination of my previous tenancy to provide evidence I was moving out on the same date as new joint council tax bill started.
- 2 recent joint bank statements
- letter confirming opening of joint back account 8 months ago.
- email confirmation of ticket purchased for my boyfriend to attend my graduation ceremony 18mths ago plus photograph together at graduation in robes.
- copies of emails confirming flights together for 3 holidays together.
- 'further statement about relationship' letter detailing our relationship, referencing all the evidence provided. I did this to help explain all the evidence I submitted under the 'defacto' heading.

I explained to the person I was speaking to that I don't have a tenancy agreement because I just moved in with my boyfriend but she said so long as I have evidence linking us both to the same address that should be enough. That had been my biggest concern.

What have you submitted?


----------



## SURYA123 (Aug 17, 2015)

ohtea said:


> Hi,
> 
> They just said "proof of defacto relationship" under my name.
> 
> ...


Thanks for quick response mate. I haven't submitted anything else. I have requested my CO to add my girlfriend as my de facto partner after lodgement (23/10/2015) and haven't heard anything back yet. so once CO adds her, I will upload the proofs. For now, collecting and sorting out the evidences.

Once again, many thanks. Cheers.


----------



## Reno18 (Aug 9, 2015)

Has anyone who lodged the application on 7th September, and got assigned a CO from the Brisbane team on around mid-October been given a grant? Argh wish I had front loaded my application with all the docs from the beginning. I read that I needed to get the PCC and medicals after I was assigned a CO and he/she asked for them...so I waited..

Anyway, I need to get 4 PCCs now! I am still waiting for them to arrive, can't believe some take weeks/months to get it (it's just a bloody PPC lol)...My 28 days have passed now, and just crossing my fingers that they won't look at my application until I have submitted the 4 PCC and clicked the button to submit. I emailed my CO and asked for an extension but haven't been replied yet, seems that's the common trend on the forum at the moment...

Anyhow, congrats on all of those who have gotten grants, and those of us who haven't let's hang in there and keep those grants coming!


----------



## SURYA123 (Aug 17, 2015)

Reno18 said:


> Has anyone who lodged the application on 7th September, and got assigned a CO from the Brisbane team on around mid-October been given a grant? Argh wish I had front loaded my application with all the docs from the beginning. I read that I needed to get the PCC and medicals after I was assigned a CO and he/she asked for them...so I waited..
> 
> Anyway, I need to get 4 PCCs now! I am still waiting for them to arrive, can't believe some take weeks/months to get it (it's just a bloody PPC lol)...My 28 days have passed now, and just crossing my fingers that they won't look at my application until I have submitted the 4 PCC and clicked the button to submit. I emailed my CO and asked for an extension but haven't been replied yet, seems that's the common trend on the forum at the moment...
> 
> Anyhow, congrats on all of those who have gotten grants, and those of us who haven't let's hang in there and keep those grants coming!


If your 28 days are over and you still not provided the requested docs, then you need to inform your CO straight away and get more time to supply those docs. Otherwise they might reject your application on the basis of insufficient docs (your request explains this scenario). So you better hurry mate to avoid consequences. 

All d best.


----------



## Reno18 (Aug 9, 2015)

SURYA123 said:


> If your 28 days are over and you still not provided the requested docs, then you need to inform your CO straight away and get more time to supply those docs. Otherwise they might reject your application on the basis of insufficient docs (your request explains this scenario). So you better hurry mate to avoid consequences.
> 
> All d best.


Yeah, I have already emailed my CO twice, but haven't had a reply. I guess my CO hasn't checked my application since then.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ohtea said:


> Hi, So I just spoke to the Adelaide office, they confirmed what others have been waiting saying on the forum that they are really busy and currently running 3-5 weeks behind. Sadly, looks like I probably won't get a grant until the new year since they close for a couple of weeks around Christmas and new year. On a positive note though, it was useful talking to them, as they answered a question/concern I had about the evidence requested (& subsequently uploaded) related to my defacto relationship. So, if anyone is waiting more than 7 days for an email response from Adelaide it is worth giving them call. Good luck everyone!


There are no holidays for DIBP apart from 25th friday and 28th Monday (december 2015)


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

andreyx108b said:


> There are no holidays for DIBP apart from 25th friday and 28th Monday (december 2015)


1st January of course, but also the 29th December is a holiday for the Australia Public Service. Some staff will no doubt take the opportunity to take the days in between off as well. 

cheers
kaju


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kaju said:


> 1st January of course, but also the 29th December is a holiday for the Australia Public Service. Some staff will no doubt take the opportunity to take the days in between off as well.  cheers kaju


1st january yes, 29 is not listed as public holiday so not sure  

In regards to taking days in between - some sure will but some won't.

All in all its between 3-7 days off, not a "couple of weeks"  just not to confuse people )


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

andreyx108b said:


> 1st january yes, 29 is not listed as public holiday so not sure
> 
> In regards to taking days in between - some sure will but some won't.
> 
> All in all its between 3-7 days off, not a "couple of weeks"  just not to confuse people )


https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry/public-holidays-australia will show you the 29th. 

The (Federal) Australian Public Service normally gets an extra day's holiday after Boxing Day, some States' Public Service departments take the next day after January 1st.

As I said, _some_ staff will take time off during that period. 

It will really only affect a week or so anyway. (I have a pretty fair idea of the system) 

cheers
kaju


----------



## atif86 (Aug 10, 2015)

falcon12345 said:


> Friends,
> 
> 80 days passed since the visa lodgement. No CO contact yet. All documents were front loaded. The spreadsheet is really making me nervous. People are getting grant within 15 days? OMG, how much lucky they are. I am feeling at least I should have not uploaded few documents for the CO to contact me. With 80 days passed without CO contact and having all the documents uploaded is really killing me. I called the department two weeks back. They said my case is yet to be looked upon. :-(
> 
> ...


I am in almost same situation as yours, submitted my visa application on 11th Sep (without medical and PCC) still waiting for the CO allocation .. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## temiseun (Mar 2, 2015)

kaju said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry/public-holidays-australia will show you the 29th.
> 
> The (Federal) Australian Public Service normally gets an extra day's holiday after Boxing Day, some States' Public Service departments take the next day after January 1st.
> 
> ...


I don't think we should worry too much about the holidays. looking at last years grant trend, some even got their grant on the 22nd of Dec and as early as 7th of January this year. I know the waiting period can be a little frustrating, but lets have faith and pray for the CO's to stick to the 28days timeline.


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

temiseun said:


> I don't think we should worry too much about the holidays. looking at last years grant trend, some even got their grant on the 22nd of Dec and as early as 7th of January this year. I know the waiting period can be a little frustrating, but lets have faith and pray for the CO's to stick to the 28days timeline.


Be advised that current waiting time (after CO allocated and requested more documents) is up to 6 weeks (42 days), due to recent high volume applications received.

This does not include the time taken for internal/external checks , which could take months to complete (they are done when they are done, no timeline imposed on those checks).

In short, hope for the best, but do prepare for a (possible) long wait ahead. End of year is also a busy season for DIBP with staffs taking vacations, offices closing down for a few days and increased visa applications in all categories.


----------



## Jagmohan40 (Jun 14, 2015)

hungvn89 said:


> Be advised that current waiting time (after CO allocated and requested more documents) is up to 6 weeks (42 days), due to recent high volume applications received.
> 
> This does not include the time taken for internal/external checks , which could take months to complete (they are done when they are done, no timeline imposed on those checks).
> 
> In short, hope for the best, but do prepare for a (possible) long wait ahead. End of year is also a busy season for DIBP with staffs taking vacations, offices closing down for a few days and increased visa applications in all categories.


What was your pcc issued date....becouse your IED is for 5 months only?


----------



## atif86 (Aug 10, 2015)

hungvn89 said:


> Be advised that current waiting time (after CO allocated and requested more documents) is up to 6 weeks (42 days), due to recent high volume applications received.
> 
> This does not include the time taken for internal/external checks , which could take months to complete (they are done when they are done, no timeline imposed on those checks).
> 
> In short, hope for the best, but do prepare for a (possible) long wait ahead. End of year is also a busy season for DIBP with staffs taking vacations, offices closing down for a few days and increased visa applications in all categories.


What is the current waiting time (approximate) for CO allocation for September Applicants?


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

Jagmohan40 said:


> What was your pcc issued date....becouse your IED is for 5 months only?


I obtained my PCC in June.


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

atif86 said:


> What is the current waiting time (approximate) for CO allocation for September Applicants?


According to DIBP, all application dated on or before 15 Sep should be allocated CO by now. Back then, I observed people getting CO allocated in approx 5-8 weeks.


----------



## atif86 (Aug 10, 2015)

hungvn89 said:


> According to DIBP, all application dated on or before 15 Sep should be allocated CO by now. Back then, I observed people getting CO allocated in approx 5-8 weeks.


Can you please share the link for this info, i applied on 11 sep and still waiting for CO allocation ..


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

atif86 said:


> Can you please share the link for this info, i applied on 11 sep and still waiting for CO allocation ..


There you go :fingerscrossed:

Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications


----------



## Jagmohan40 (Jun 14, 2015)

hungvn89 said:


> I obtained my PCC in June.


So its 9 months from pcc issue date......good


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> 1. Upload the one you have into your immiAccount.
> 2. Reply to them requesting for more time and provide the PCC applied-for evidences (payment receipts, etc) to show them that you are actively working towards getting those.
> 3. Upload screenshot of the same email and its attachments as a pdf under "Character Assessment, Evidence of Intention to Obtain".
> 
> They will grant you additional time. Nothing to worry about. I am on similar 28+28+28 confused2:lost count) extensions.


Thanks KeeDA. I uploaded PCC which I obtained and attached communication for those are in process. I also requested CO to give some more days to get pending PCC and provide for further process.
What is normal procedure either CO can extend for some more days ? or He can refuse to extend and give dicision based on available information?

Moreover If I unable to get PCC , Can I make statutory declaration ? and It is accepted by CO?

Regards,


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

Good day everyone 
First of all I would like to thank all people here for their cooperation 

I have a question I am currently resident in KSA I have invited 3 days ago and I am filling my visa application now

I have an enquiry about the questions asking:
Does this applicant have national identity documents? 

For me and my wife, I answered yes 
For my kids, I answered No 

My questions are : 

1 - I wrote only the Egyptian national ID no. For both me and my wife 
Do I need also to write the number of Saudi Iqama (residency permit) 

2- For the children is NO is accepted or it is better to write birth certificate 

Thanking you in advance Best regards


----------



## atif86 (Aug 10, 2015)

hungvn89 said:


> There you go :fingerscrossed:


Thanks for sharing the link .. in this case should i contact the DIBP or wait for 90 days to complete?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

samage said:


> Thanks KeeDA. I uploaded PCC which I obtained and attached communication for those are in process. I also requested CO to give some more days to get pending PCC and provide for further process.
> What is normal procedure either CO can extend for some more days ? or He can refuse to extend and give dicision based on available information?
> 
> Moreover If I unable to get PCC , Can I make statutory declaration ? and It is accepted by CO?
> ...


No, a statutory declaration is not accepted in lieu of a PCC. If at all you are unable to get the PCC, there is a separate declaration form to be submitted (not available online and is sent by the CO for this specific case).

Never heard of a case where additional time was not granted. If you have shown evidence that you have done all you could to get the requested document, they always have granted more time.


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

atif86 said:


> Thanks for sharing the link .. in this case should i contact the DIBP or wait for 90 days to complete?


You should, however, be prepared for standard response to wait for another 2-4 weeks. The day when you called and got grant immediately is long gone. There could be some lucky cases, but it is not a norm nowadays.


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> samage said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks KeeDA. I uploaded PCC which I obtained and attached communication for those are in process. I also requested CO to give some more days to get pending PCC and provide for further process.
> ...



Dear KeeDa 
Sorry for disturbing you 
But I am lodging my visa application now 

Can you please check my question in the same page

Thank you so much


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ali_a_bayoumi said:


> Dear KeeDa
> Sorry for disturbing you
> But I am lodging my visa application now
> 
> ...


Hello Ali,

I checked, but since I am not aware of IDs in those countries, I did not answer. In general, the question asks if you have any national ID, and if you do, you are asked to provide it's details. Many have chosen to skip this question as they did not have anything that would be considered as a national ID, while some in the past have provided things like driving license as a national ID (because at least for us Indians, it carries a unique number). Never heard of any problems because of providing or not providing answers to these questions.


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> ali_a_bayoumi said:
> 
> 
> > Dear KeeDa
> ...


Thank you so much for your prompt response


----------



## Ryansta (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi everyone my application is through an agent, they advised me that a CO was assigned on the 27th October and that it should take a few weeks to get a grant. When I login to immi account most of the documents all say status "Required". Who submits these? Does it only change once the CO has had a look and approves? To me it seems they haven't been submitted... The status of my application hasn't changed since 27th October


----------



## temiseun (Mar 2, 2015)

*Visa Grant*

We received our visa grant today 25 Nov 2015. I would like to say a big thank you to God and everybody who helped me during the application process.
This journey started April this year and exactly a month to Christmas, I got my Christmas gift.
I am super excited and looking forward to our trip which is expected to be by March 2016.
For everyone waiting, just hang in there, it will surely come true.


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

Ryansta said:


> Hi everyone my application is through an agent, they advised me that a CO was assigned on the 27th October and that it should take a few weeks to get a grant. When I login to immi account most of the documents all say status "Required". Who submits these? Does it only change once the CO has had a look and approves? To me it seems they haven't been submitted... The status of my application hasn't changed since 27th October


It's taking a way long time once we submit the documents on CO'S request. But in your case ask your agent what documents did your CO requested. You need to confirm that the documents be submitted right away. From some of the discussions in this forum some said the CO will get back to the file after 28days. 

Sent from my Lenovo P780 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryansta (Sep 20, 2015)

hnmn4444 said:


> It's taking a way long time once we submit the documents on CO'S request. But in your case ask your agent what documents did your CO requested. You need to confirm that the documents be submitted right away. From some of the discussions in this forum some said the CO will get back to the file after 28days.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P780 using Tapatalk


Our agent had sent a message with the requested documents which we submitted to them. Just concerned the immi account shows everything other than health clearance as "requested". Who adds them to the immi account so that the status changes, the CO?


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

Ryansta said:


> Our agent had sent a message with the requested documents which we submitted to them. Just concerned the immi account shows everything other than health clearance as "requested". Who adds them to the immi account so that the status changes, the CO?


Well actually if we have an agent he will take care of our documents. He is responsible for that. If your agent had already attached the documents the status must shown as received. So my suggestion is to ask your agent why such status is been shown in the IMMI site. If there is any issue they have to call DIBP and get the issue fixed.

Sent from my Lenovo P780 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ryansta said:


> Our agent had sent a message with the requested documents which we submitted to them. Just concerned the immi account shows everything other than health clearance as "requested". Who adds them to the immi account so that the status changes, the CO?


Never hesitate to ask - agents are also humans and they sometimes forget too.


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Never hesitate to ask - agents are also humans and they sometimes forget too.


That's true.

Sent from my Lenovo P780 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

temiseun said:


> We received our visa grant today 25 Nov 2015. I would like to say a big thank you to God and everybody who helped me during the application process.
> This journey started April this year and exactly a month to Christmas, I got my Christmas gift.
> I am super excited and looking forward to our trip which is expected to be by March 2016.
> For everyone waiting, just hang in there, it will surely come true.


Ahh temiseun you finally received your grant! Congrats!! What's your visa lodged date again? I know it's same month as mine. 

I've been busy lately and haven't checked this thread. Hope the speed of issuing grants hasn't slowed down.


----------



## milcah (Nov 21, 2015)

hi all,


I have received my invitation on 23rd nov. And in the process of submitting my application from INDIA.
But have few queries as listed below.

1. I have created my immi account. and have entered all the details in 17 pages. Is the next step to directly pay the fees?

2. Is the document uploading and submission only after paying the fees?

3. My husband and i recently got our passports reissued, 
And my husband was in UK for a year from april 2013-april2014 and this details are present in his old passport only.
Where do we have to provide the details regarding this old passport?


Please someone provide us this details ASAP.

Thanks


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

milcah said:


> hi all,
> 
> 
> I have received my invitation on 23rd nov. And in the process of submitting my application from INDIA.
> ...


Hello 
1 - YES
the next page will be for revesion of all the application 
Then you will be assked to submit your application 
Then you will be automatically redirected to payment page
Although, there will be always an option for saving and continue later

2- yes

3- Not sure
I wish someone will answer you


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

Guys

Just an update, got a reply from the GSM Brisbane yesterday for my email sent on 24th Nov, i sent them asking for any update since i crossed 4 weeks now from CO contact, it was different CO (assistant director ) replied me to wait since there are loads of applications on queue and they would get back as soon as they finish processing  

Visa lodged: Sep 25
CO contact: Oct 28
GSM : Brisbane


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

rj2309 said:


> Guys
> 
> Just an update, got a reply from the GSM Brisbane yesterday for my email sent on 24th Nov, i sent them asking for any update since i crossed 4 weeks now from CO contact, it was different CO (assistant director ) replied me to wait since there are loads of applications on queue and they would get back as soon as they finish processing
> 
> ...


oh lucky they replied relatively quickly. which email did you send your inquiry to?


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

[email protected]


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

rj2309 said:


> Guys
> 
> Just an update, got a reply from the GSM Brisbane yesterday for my email sent on 24th Nov, i sent them asking for any update since i crossed 4 weeks now from CO contact, it was different CO (assistant director ) replied me to wait since there are loads of applications on queue and they would get back as soon as they finish processing
> 
> ...


Next month is Christmas and I don't think they will work in December. Am afraid we September applicants who are waiting for their grants have much more waiting i reckon unless the CO'S take only 2days holidays.

Sent from my Lenovo P780 using Tapatalk


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

I agree, no wonder if they takes another 1 month to get back ..


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

milcah said:


> hi all,
> 
> 
> I have received my invitation on 23rd nov. And in the process of submitting my application from INDIA.
> ...


3. Here's how you can tackle this. 
a. Furnish details w.r.t *"all"* travel, irrespective of whether it was on a current or an expired passport. 
b. Scan all pages of your (and all applicant's) passports, including current and expired. Again, scan only pages that have entries. Ignore blank pages. Create one PDF with your current passport scanned pages on the top and the rest follows. 
c. Download Form 80 and fill in the details, including all travels you have made in your life. If the designated section doesn't have enough space, use the free form text in the last page of form 80. This is the one document where you would mention about the old passport. If you have more than 1 expired passport, there is a free form text in the last page of Form 80. Use that page to enter details of the 2nd expired passport. 

And lastly, you might want to consider filling in Form 1221 as well. I have seen a lot of applicants being asked to fill this form. Might make sense to "front load" all the documents. 

Hope this clarifies your doubt.


----------



## MSN (Feb 4, 2015)

Hello,

Can you pls tell me under what conditions do i have to scan all pages with entries on passport and that of my spouse? Neither Form 80 nor 1221 seem to clearly specify this requirement...sorry but I'm a bit confused by this.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hnmn4444 said:


> Next month is Christmas and I don't think they will work in December. Am afraid we September applicants who are waiting for their grants have much more waiting i reckon unless the CO'S take only 2days holidays.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P780 using Tapatalk


They will work in December. Official holidays are: 25th, 28th, 1st of January. 

Having been worked most of my life within Christian majority countries - rarely seen anyone taking more than few days off between the hols.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

MSN said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you pls tell me under what conditions do i have to scan all pages with entries on passport and that of my spouse? Neither Form 80 nor 1221 seem to clearly specify this requirement...sorry but I'm a bit confused by this.


I've seen one guy, who was required to prove Travel History - so in this case you might be required to scan all pages of the passport, with stamps etc. 

Normally only a bio page is required.


----------



## milcah (Nov 21, 2015)

hi,

iam currently trying to pay my fees through ICICI bank debit card(11:00 pm IST). But iam facing the error PAYMENT FAILED ; DECLINED.

Note: the card that iam using to pay has my spouse's name in it.
Does the card has to bare the same name as the main applicant ?

Can anyone help why this is hapenning


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

hnmn4444 said:


> Next month is Christmas and I don't think they will work in December. Am afraid we September applicants who are waiting for their grants have much more waiting i reckon unless the CO'S take only 2days holidays.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P780 using Tapatalk


I read one of the member's post who called DIBP for status check and number of days they will work in December. According to that post, DIBP will work throughout December month to manage the workload. Hard to believe, but thats what was mentioned in it.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

milcah said:


> hi,
> 
> iam currently trying to pay my fees through ICICI bank debit card(11:00 pm IST). But iam facing the error PAYMENT FAILED ; DECLINED.
> 
> ...


*www.expatforum.com/expats/australia...lia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html*


----------



## vin1984 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi Guys 

Any one got the grant today ?

Regards
Vin


----------



## MSN (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks, Andreyx, so I guess there's no need for me to provide all entries at this point, untill the CO asks for it. But hopefully not!



andreyx108b said:


> I've seen one guy, who was required to prove Travel History - so in this case you might be required to scan all pages of the passport, with stamps etc.
> 
> Normally only a bio page is required.


----------



## falcon12345 (Nov 5, 2015)

Friends,

83 days passed without any update from DIBP. I have front loaded all documents. Can anybody suggest me if I can call them as I have already call them once in November first week. They said they haven't yet looked my case. Is that possible to have a case not picked for 83 days especially all the documents were front loaded.

Falcon


----------



## Ahmed_12 (May 26, 2015)

Hi,

I have 189 visa in September. The first CO was assigned in Oct and he asked me few documents which i posted on the same day and yesterday another CO asked me my PCC. Today I received email from [email protected]. they asked me some additional information about my Funding trips overseas employement. The email says "
Please note that Skilled Support is responsible for obtaining the information requested below in order to facilitate the smoother processing of your application. Skilled Support is not responsible for assessing your application and therefore Skilled Support does not respond to status update requests.

If you have already been allocated a case officer, please continue to communicate directly with them regarding your application"

Please advice me should i reply to this email. I have submitted form 80 and 1221 in the beginning and everything is mentioned in that form. The CO didnot request me these info and this email is coming from [email protected].


----------



## vikas.shandilya (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi All, 

Got my grant today (Please see my signature for the timelines). I am very thankful to expatforum and its members for their genuine support. I would like to specially thank members KeeDa and Jeeten#80 who were always there for any type of query I asked .


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

falcon12345 said:


> Friends, 83 days passed without any update from DIBP. I have front loaded all documents. Can anybody suggest me if I can call them as I have already call them once in November first week. They said they haven't yet looked my case. Is that possible to have a case not picked for 83 days especially all the documents were front loaded. Falcon


Yes, it is possible. Call them after 90 days.


----------



## Ryansta (Sep 20, 2015)

vikas.shandilya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my grant today (Please see my signature for the timelines). I am very thankful to expatforum and its members for their genuine support. I would like to specially thank members KeeDa and Jeeten#80 who were always there for any type of query I asked .


That is a very quick grant  wow!
I am even more confused now with my response from the my agent. They advised my CO has all my documents but they(my agent) would upload them to the Immi account anyways.
Are the documents not required on the Immi account? 

CO requested docs on 27th October, 5th November all docs were sent to Agent. That's the last we heard from anyone


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

Ahmed_12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 189 visa in September. The first CO was assigned in Oct and he asked me few documents which i posted on the same day and yesterday another CO asked me my PCC. Today I received email from [email protected]. they asked me some additional information about my Funding trips overseas employement. The email says "
> Please note that Skilled Support is responsible for obtaining the information requested below in order to facilitate the smoother processing of your application. Skilled Support is not responsible for assessing your application and therefore Skilled Support does not respond to status update requests.
> ...


We also in the same situation was allocated 2 case officers,hope we not have to wait for another 48 days to get grant. The 2nd case officer asked for PCC which was submitted earlier when we applied.


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

tt2 said:


> We also in the same situation was allocated 2 case officers,hope we not have to wait for another 48 days to get grant. The 2nd case officer asked for PCC which was submitted earlier when we applied.


Are you guys applying from offshore?


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

sdas02 said:


> tt2 said:
> 
> 
> > We also in the same situation was allocated 2 case officers,hope we not have to wait for another 48 days to get grant. The 2nd case officer asked for PCC which was submitted earlier when we applied.
> ...


Yes offshore


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

falcon12345 said:


> Friends,
> 
> 83 days passed without any update from DIBP. I have front loaded all documents. Can anybody suggest me if I can call them as I have already call them once in November first week. They said they haven't yet looked my case. Is that possible to have a case not picked for 83 days especially all the documents were front loaded.
> 
> Falcon


I think you may get a direct grant my friend. But I have to accept that its a long time and at least a CO must be assigned by this time. So 90days is borderline for 189 visa grant, u may wait for couple of days I reckon.

Sent from my Lenovo P780 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi all. I saw on the tracker today that 4 people (offshore) got their grants today after almost exactly 90 days from lodging visa! Aug 26th/27th - Nov 27th. So I'm trying to mentally accept the possibility that I'll probably not hear anything until at least Dec 19th, because I applied on Sep 19th. The question now is, is there any point emailing or calling them before my 90 days are over?


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

Depends on what your definition "point" is. Will it speed up the process? Unlikely. Will you get an update at least? Maybe. 

Good luck!


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

ag2015 said:


> Depends on what your definition "point" is. Will it speed up the process? Unlikely. Will you get an update at least? Maybe.
> 
> Good luck!


lol okay.

Thanks.


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

when you call one of the first thing they ask is your lodgement date. if its less that 90 days more than likely they will give you a generic answer just be patient etc etc. i called at my 95th day and atleast they said 'looks like all docs complete if we ever need more we will email you but at the moment it is just going under normal process'. i let it slip in that i was hoping to have some update because its been more than 90 days since lodgement date and 4 week since request complete and the person replied there was too many applicants thats why their 3 months target is not followed anymore. 

gone are the days when you call and they give you a grant in an hour


----------



## mysteria (Oct 21, 2015)

Hey guys, I have just gotten my grant a few hours ago  . Looks like it's true (at least for me) that you would need to wait at least 28 days after your CO last contacted you for additional documents before he/she would look into your case again, unless you're really lucky.

Anyway, all the best to those who are still waiting. It will come soon!


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

mysteria said:


> Hey guys, I have just gotten my grant a few hours ago  . Looks like it's true (at least for me) that you would need to wait at least 28 days after your CO last contacted you for additional documents before he/she would look into your case again, unless you're really lucky. Anyway, all the best to those who are still waiting. It will come soon!



After how many days CO contacted you after submitted the documents ?

I already crossed 35 days after submitting my documents


----------



## mysteria (Oct 21, 2015)

sdas02 said:


> After how many days CO contacted you after submitted the documents ?
> 
> I already crossed 35 days after submitting my documents


I was contacted by my CO on the 31st of October for additional documents and I submitted those required documents on the 1st of November. So, it's 28 days after I was contacted by my CO that I got my grant.

I have just updated my forum signature. You can check them for more details.


----------



## chris.nyere (Jun 19, 2015)

Morning morning (depending were you are) on 27/11/2015 at 23:10 (South Africa) i got my golden grant letter, i simply could not sleep after. Thank you all for your valuable inputs and participation on the forum that enabled me to understand the processes better and remain patient. For those waiting for grant, just try to be patient, contacting CO might or might not expedite your grant, mine came about 2weeks after my CO responded to my Email. Cheers Chynas.


----------



## int*MarTiNi (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi Congrats....   
It would be really great if you can also provide the following ...

Visa: 189 - Skilled Independent / 190 Regional
ANZSCO Code: XXX
Invitation to Lodge: XXX
Visa Lodged: XXX
Case Officer Assigned: XXX
Grant: XXX


----------



## chris.nyere (Jun 19, 2015)

int*MarTiNi said:


> Hi Congrats....
> It would be really great if you can also provide the following ...
> 
> Visa: 189 - Skilled Independent / 190 Regional
> ...


Thanks mate, seems my signature is not showing.. Here it is..
Offshore applicant, Sub class; 272511, Points: 60, IELTS results 12/11/2014: 8.5, 7.5, 7.0, 8.5, 8.0, AASW (assessment) done: 14/07/2015, EOI on: 15/07/2015, Invited: 07/09/2015, Lodged: 13/09/2015, All documents uploaded: 14/09/2015, Medicals: 22/09/2015, PCC Southafrica: 16/10/2015, CO contact: 17/10/2015, Grant 27/11/2015


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

chris.nyere said:


> Morning morning (depending were you are) on 27/11/2015 at 23:10 (South Africa) i got my golden grant letter, i simply could not sleep after. Thank you all for your valuable inputs and participation on the forum that enabled me to understand the processes better and remain patient. For those waiting for grant, just try to be patient, contacting CO might or might not expedite your grant, mine came about 2weeks after my CO responded to my Email. Cheers Chynas.


Congratulations!!


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

perthling said:


> when you call one of the first thing they ask is your lodgement date. if its less that 90 days more than likely they will give you a generic answer just be patient etc etc. i called at my 95th day and atleast they said 'looks like all docs complete if we ever need more we will email you but at the moment it is just going under normal process'. i let it slip in that i was hoping to have some update because its been more than 90 days since lodgement date and 4 week since request complete and the person replied there was too many applicants thats why their 3 months target is not followed anymore.
> 
> gone are the days when you call and they give you a grant in an hour


Thanks for that info. I've been wondering whether to call but maybe I'll wait till 90 days. I'm at 70 right now.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

mysteria said:


> Hey guys, I have just gotten my grant a few hours ago  . Looks like it's true (at least for me) that you would need to wait at least 28 days after your CO last contacted you for additional documents before he/she would look into your case again, unless you're really lucky.
> 
> Anyway, all the best to those who are still waiting. It will come soon!


Congrats!  visa lodged date?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

chris.nyere said:


> Morning morning (depending were you are) on 27/11/2015 at 23:10 (South Africa) i got my golden grant letter, i simply could not sleep after. Thank you all for your valuable inputs and participation on the forum that enabled me to understand the processes better and remain patient. For those waiting for grant, just try to be patient, contacting CO might or might not expedite your grant, mine came about 2weeks after my CO responded to my Email. Cheers Chynas.


Wow, congrats! I'm in SA too though I'm an Indian citizen. Did CO request any documents on 17 Oct?


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

chris.nyere said:


> Morning morning (depending were you are) on 27/11/2015 at 23:10 (South Africa) i got my golden grant letter, i simply could not sleep after. Thank you all for your valuable inputs and participation on the forum that enabled me to understand the processes better and remain patient. For those waiting for grant, just try to be patient, contacting CO might or might not expedite your grant, mine came about 2weeks after my CO responded to my Email. Cheers Chynas.


Congratulations Chris Nyere


----------



## rts (Oct 6, 2015)

mysteria said:


> I was contacted by my CO on the 31st of October for additional documents and I submitted those required documents on the 1st of November. So, it's 28 days after I was contacted by my CO that I got my grant.
> 
> I have just updated my forum signature. You can check them for more details.




Congratulations!
You are lucky... 

CO contacted me on 30 Oct and asked for additional Docs. Completed submission on 2 Nov.
This morning my agent called me and told me that they cannot retrieve my PTE score. Actually I have already submitted my score online on 30 Oct itself.
My agent replied them that it is already done.

I don't know if I need to wait another 28 days again  



------------------------------------------------
VISA Type: Skilled Individual 189 
ANZSCO Code: 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer

07 Sep 2015 - Invitation Received
17 Sep 2015 - PCC
24 Sep 2015 - Medicals
25 Sep 2015 - Visa Lodged
30 Oct 2015 - CO Assignment (GSM Brisbane)
02 Nov 2015 - Form 80 Submitted
xx xxx 2015 - Grant


----------



## rts (Oct 6, 2015)

chris.nyere said:


> Morning morning (depending were you are) on 27/11/2015 at 23:10 (South Africa) i got my golden grant letter, i simply could not sleep after. Thank you all for your valuable inputs and participation on the forum that enabled me to understand the processes better and remain patient. For those waiting for grant, just try to be patient, contacting CO might or might not expedite your grant, mine came about 2weeks after my CO responded to my Email. Cheers Chynas.




Cheers Mate!!!
Congratulations....


----------



## chris.nyere (Jun 19, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> chris.nyere said:
> 
> 
> > Morning morning (depending were you are) on 27/11/2015 at 23:10 (South Africa) i got my golden grant letter, i simply could not sleep after. Thank you all for your valuable inputs and participation on the forum that enabled me to understand the processes better and remain patient. For those waiting for grant, just try to be patient, contacting CO might or might not expedite your grant, mine came about 2weeks after my CO responded to my Email. Cheers Chynas.
> ...


Thanks buddy. Yes Co request form 80, and clarity on my relationship status (im engaged) so she wanted to know if i was adding fiance to application. The answer was not at the moment.


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

Hello everybody 
Good day for all of you 

If any one can share with me the specifications of attachments for visa application including the size and format 

Because the link in the immiacount is not working

Thanking you in advance for your usual co operation


----------



## kmar (Jan 4, 2015)

Dear Friends,

Got my grant yesterday, below is my timeline. Thanks to all the members.

Invitation: 7th Sep 2015
Visa Lodged: 24th Sep 2015
Documents Uploaded (except Indian PCC, Medical): 26-Sep-2015
Medicals: 17-Oct-2015
CO contact (requested PCC): 29-Oct-2015
Indian PCC uploaded: 18-Nov-2015
Grant: 28-Nov-2015
IED: 17-Aug-2016


----------



## kiwiberry (Jul 27, 2015)

ali_a_bayoumi said:


> Hello everybody
> Good day for all of you
> 
> If any one can share with me the specifications of attachments for visa application including the size and format
> ...


Please find the guidelines below:
-Maximum of 60 files for Visa 189
-Accepted file types are .BMP, .DCM, .DOC, .DOCX, .DOT, .GIF, .JPG, .PDF, .PNG, .PPT, .PPTX, .RTF, .TXT, .XLS, .XLSX
-Maximum file size is 5 MB
-When naming your files to be attached to an online application only use numbers 0–9 and letters A–Z (upper and lower case), dashes '–' and underscores '_'. 
-You must avoid using spaces ' ', periods '.', ampersand '&', hash '#', star '*', exclamation marks '!', quotations '' "" and any other character that is not a letter, a number, a dash or an underscore.




kmar said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Got my grant yesterday, below is my timeline. Thanks to all the members.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your grant!


----------



## rts (Oct 6, 2015)

kmar said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Got my grant yesterday, below is my timeline. Thanks to all the members.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update buddy.
very similar to my timeline. 
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## thehero (Jul 13, 2015)

Hie mates! I'm pleased to announce that I got grants for wife and myself on Saturday, 28/11/15. See my timeline....

EOI Submitted: 15/7/2015
Invitation: 3/8/2015
Visa Lodged: 24/9/2015
Upfront Doc Uploaded: 24/11/2015
CO requested additional docs:26/10/2015
Docs uploaded: 14/11/2015
Visa Grant:28/11/2015
Team: Brisbane

Best of luck to all those still waiting....


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

kmar said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Got my grant yesterday, below is my timeline. Thanks to all the members.
> 
> ...


Congratulations all the best


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

thehero said:


> Hie mates! I'm pleased to announce that I got grants for wife and myself on Saturday, 28/11/15. See my timeline.... EOI Submitted: 15/7/2015 Invitation: 3/8/2015 Visa Lodged: 24/9/2015 Upfront Doc Uploaded: 24/11/2015 CO requested additional docs:26/10/2015 Docs uploaded: 14/11/2015 Visa Grant:28/11/2015 Team: Brisbane Best of luck to all those still waiting....


Congrats!! Please update the tracker!


----------



## _xeon_ (Aug 17, 2015)

Congratulations



thehero said:


> Hie mates! I'm pleased to announce that I got grants for wife and myself on Saturday, 28/11/15. See my timeline....
> 
> EOI Submitted: 15/7/2015
> Invitation: 3/8/2015
> ...


----------



## Tushar_2015 (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi all,

I need the suggestions on the following situation.

I have applied for 189 visa, details are mentioned in the signature.
I already have 489 visa for NSW and booked the flight on 19/12/2015 for Australia.

1. Now what should I do If 189 visa is not granted by 19/12/2015 ? 
2. Some one told me that being an offshore applicant if my 189 visa is granted after landing to Australia, than I need to go back to India and again travel back to Australia with 189 visa. is it right or wrong ?
3. If I upload the form of "Change in circumstances" will DIBP consider the application as onshore application and demand for different documents ?


----------



## HridHassan (Jul 21, 2015)

Dear All,
I have submitted Form 80, Form 1221 for me and Form 80 for my wife without any signature after CO asked for it and press request complete button about a week ago. 
1) Is this a major problem not providing any signature in the forms?
2) Can I attach any other documents after clicking "Request Complete" button?

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## HridHassan (Jul 21, 2015)

Dear All,
I submitted Form 80, form 1221 for me and Form 80 for my wife without providing signature after CO asked for it and pressed Request complete button.
1) Is this a major problem not providing any signatures in the forms?
2) Can I attach these forms again after clicking "Request Complete" button already?

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## thehero (Jul 13, 2015)

HridHassan said:


> Dear All,
> I submitted Form 80, form 1221 for me and Form 80 for my wife without providing signature after CO asked for it and pressed Request complete button.
> 1) Is this a major problem not providing any signatures in the forms?
> 2) Can I attach these forms again after clicking "Request Complete" button already?
> ...


Hie HridHassan,
As far as I know signatures are a MUST. But you can upload more documents after clicking "Request Complete" button. Reload your signed form80 and 1221 as form80_signed, form1221_signed etc...


----------



## rahulragam (May 9, 2015)

I am pleased to announce that my 189 visa got granted few mins ago - for me wife and daughter. 
Thanks a ton to all for the help/info i got from this forum. All the best to all applicants. Cheers!

(Tracker updated)

ACS assessment: 14Aug2015
EOI submitted: 26Aug2015 (ANZSCO 261313, 65 points)
Visa invitation: 7Sep2015
Visa lodged 27Sep
CO allocated 30Oct (asked for additional docs)
Submitted docs and request completed: 9Nov
Visa granted: 30Nov 😊
Team: Brisbane


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

rahulragam said:


> I am pleased to announce that my 189 visa got granted few mins ago - for me wife and daughter.
> Thanks a ton to all for the help/info i got from this forum. All the best to all applicants. Cheers!
> 
> (Tracker updated)
> ...


Awesome news congratulations rahulragam


----------



## falcon12345 (Nov 5, 2015)

86 days passed without CO assignment or any change in immi account status. Front loaded all docs. It is really frustrating.

Falcon


----------



## gurunan69 (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi guys. My partner and I applied for the 189 on 29 Sep through an agent and received the CO contact on 31 Oct asking for Form 80s and medicals for both. We completed the medicals in 2 days and the agent uploaded our Form 80s by 17 Nov and said our status was 'in progress'. Today when we imported our application we see that the status is 'Information Requested'. Although the documents seem to have been attached by 17 Nov, the 'Information Provided' button is still active to be clicked and the status still says 'Information Requested' with Last Updated being the day of CO contact. We have now crossed the 28 days so were concerned if the negligence of our agent may cost us. Or could this be some error as a result of the new changes in the IMMI website?

If the documents were attached within the 28 days but if the 'request completed' button (now the 'Information Provided' button) wasn't pressed could it be a cause of a rejection/delays??


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

gurunan69 said:


> Hi guys. My partner and I applied for the 189 on 29 Sep through an agent and received the CO contact on 31 Oct asking for Form 80s and medicals for both. We completed the medicals in 2 days and the agent uploaded our Form 80s by 17 Nov and said our status was 'in progress'. Today when we imported our application we see that the status is 'Information Requested'. Although the documents seem to have been attached by 17 Nov, the 'Information Provided' button is still active to be clicked and the status still says 'Information Requested' with Last Updated being the day of CO contact. We have now crossed the 28 days so were concerned if the negligence of our agent may cost us. Or could this be some error as a result of the new changes in the IMMI website?
> 
> If the documents were attached within the 28 days but if the 'request completed' button (now the 'Information Provided' button) wasn't pressed could it be a cause of a rejection/delays??


Press the button now. I think that CO gets a notification only when you press the button. Also, you may want to call DIBP and inform them about your mistake.


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

falcon12345 said:


> 86 days passed without CO assignment or any change in immi account status. Front loaded all docs. It is really frustrating.
> 
> Falcon


Did you not call them?


----------



## gurunan69 (Nov 30, 2015)

mahajanakhil1985 said:


> Press the button now. I think that CO gets a notification only when you press the button. Also, you may want to call DIBP and inform them about your mistake.


Yes but shouldn't the agent be the one to do it? I'm pretty sure if she knows that we have imported it and made some changes to it ourself, she will wash her hands off the case, absolve herself of any responsibility and blame us for this. So I want to be sure if this was negligence on her part to forget to click the 'request completed' (information provided) button or if it somehow got reset after the IMMI website changes.


----------



## Ryansta (Sep 20, 2015)

I am in a similar position. All our documents statuses are "Requested". I have asked my agent he said the CO has all the documents as the agent sends them directly to the CO. The agent then said they would attach them to the immi account anyways. Which they still haven't done. My last update was the first request from the CO for documents on the 27th October .


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

gurunan69 said:


> Yes but shouldn't the agent be the one to do it? I'm pretty sure if she knows that we have imported it and made some changes to it ourself, she will wash her hands off the case, absolve herself of any responsibility and blame us for this. So I want to be sure if this was negligence on her part to forget to click the 'request completed' (information provided) button or if it somehow got reset after the IMMI website changes.


It is very easy for someone to ignore that Request Completed button. Even I forgot that until someone reminded me. Since you have access to you ImmiAccount now, I will suggest that you call DIBP once and inform them about this mistake. And yes, not pressing the request complete button can lead to delays but not necessarily.

Just call them once.


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

Ryansta said:


> I am in a similar position. All our documents statuses are "Requested". I have asked my agent he said the CO has all the documents as the agent sends them directly to the CO. The agent then said they would attach them to the immi account anyways. Which they still haven't done. My last update was the first request from the CO for documents on the 27th October .


Chase your agent. Also, if possible, you should consider removing your agent from all this. It is such a fairly simple process and no agent is required.

If you have access to your account, why don't you upload docs yourself?


----------



## Ryansta (Sep 20, 2015)

As said above, I don't really want to get involved so late in the process and mess something up. The agent has already been paid as well. The agent has assured I just need to wait. The waiting is killing me I feel like ours is taking longer than most


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

falcon12345 said:


> 86 days passed without CO assignment or any change in immi account status. Front loaded all docs. It is really frustrating.
> 
> Falcon


Could you share your timeline please.

I'm at 74 days too, with only an assignment from the CO, without requesting documents.

You should call them on the 90th day and inform them that 90 days have passed, before that calling them will frustrate you more. They will give you a standard answer and ask you to be patient.

Alternatively you could drop them a query on their web query on the DIBP website.


----------



## youngarch (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi folks~

Is there anyone allocated by Rebecca *<SNIP>*(CO) from GSM Adelaide ??

She contacted me on 19th Oct with additional document request and she has never replied me back since the day, even though I uploaded the requested docs directly.

If there is anyone who got allocated from her in this thread, we will be able to assume the day for a grant by sharing our processing status.

Please reply me if anyone allocated by Rebecca <*SNIP*>from GSM Adelaide.

Thanks!



*Please don't use Case Officers full names - they have the same right to privacy that you have. 

(and just so you know, you can't assume that other applicants, even with the same Case Officer - which can change at any time during the process anyway - will have the same processing times) 

kaju/moderator*


----------



## sipoflifein (Oct 21, 2015)

*Status of IMMI visa application*

Hi All,

Just a clarification.
I have applied visa through a agent. Once i paid the fees he has uploaded all my docs except medical and PCC as now.

When i login i can see the status as Application Recieved where as the 'Submit Application' is still enabled?

Not sure if we have to submit once all docs uploaded or it will remain enabled even if we say submit.

Also can u give me details how to clearly verify if my docs are all uploaded and submitted.

Thanks,

ACS: 20Mar 2015
PTE: 15 Aug 2015
EOI: 25 Aug 2015
EOI invitation: 07 Sept
Applied: 17 Oct
CO : Waiting
Grant: XXX


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

sipoflifein said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a clarification.
> I have applied visa through a agent. Once i paid the fees he has uploaded all my docs except medical and PCC as now.
> ...


I assume since you went through an agent, you imported your application.

I don't think it should worry about the button being enabled, it could be just the way the web portal is designed.

To check your application status and view if all documents have been submitted, you will find towards the right of the application you imported, an option called "Action" with an inverted triangle.

Click that and select the option view application.

It will re-direct you to a page where in the left pane you will have links which will tell you all you want to know about your application status/documents/health status etc...


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

Hello 
Good day for all of you 

I have an enquiry regarding uploading documents to my visa application 

Some of the fields are written with status recommended 
Although this fields are not applicable to me such as Australian work experience 
Australian education 
Also Custody evidence for my kids and many other fields

My questions 

1- What I need to do for these fields 
2- After uploading all relevant documents the status of these documents will remain recommended, so my application will be considered incomplete or not
As I am planning for front loading of all documents hoping for direct grant

Thanking you in advance


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ali_a_bayoumi said:


> Hello Good day for all of you I have an enquiry regarding uploading documents to my visa application Some of the fields are written with status recommended Although this fields are not applicable to me such as Australian work experience Australian education Also Custody evidence for my kids and many other fields My questions 1- What I need to do for these fields 2- After uploading all relevant documents the status of these documents will remain recommended, so my application will be considered incomplete or not As I am planning for front loading of all documents hoping for direct grant Thanking you in advance


Just leave them as is...


----------



## _xeon_ (Aug 17, 2015)

Surprise, Surprise. 

Accidently logged into my ImmiAccount today and found that my Visa was granted on 27 Nov -but "No email received" till now 
I saw a note in the Immiaccount login page about some technical problems around last weekend, I guess my email should have got stuck in the same.

so guys, please login once and check

Thanks everyone in this forum for your support.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

_xeon_ said:


> Surprise, Surprise. Accidently logged into my ImmiAccount today and found that my Visa was granted on 27 Nov -but "No email received" till now I saw a note in the Immiaccount login page about some technical problems around last weekend, I guess my email should have got stuck in the same. so guys, please login once and check Thanks everyone in this forum for your support.


Cingrats!! Cool!!)))

Please update/add your case to the tracker ))


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> Cingrats!! Cool!!)))
> 
> Please update/add your case to the tracker ))


How to change password on trackker? I lost my password. How can I retrieve my password.


----------



## Tushar_2015 (Jul 19, 2014)

Tushar_2015 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need the suggestions on the following situation.
> 
> ...


Some one please advise....


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

Thank you so much


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> ali_a_bayoumi said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Good day for all of you I have an enquiry regarding uploading documents to my visa application Some of the fields are written with status recommended Although this fields are not applicable to me such as Australian work experience Australian education Also Custody evidence for my kids and many other fields My questions 1- What I need to do for these fields 2- After uploading all relevant documents the status of these documents will remain recommended, so my application will be considered incomplete or not As I am planning for front loading of all documents hoping for direct grant Thanking you in advance
> ...


Thank you so much


----------



## blue-sunshine (Jul 25, 2015)

Friends
Do we need to upload degree transcripts aswell or is degree certificate sufficient? 

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

blue-sunshine said:


> Friends Do we need to upload degree transcripts aswell or is degree certificate sufficient? Thanks


Transcripts as well.


----------



## falcon12345 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi 

I lodged my application on 6th sep and loaded all docs upfront. I didn't get any update from DIBP yet. I have called them once on 6th Nov and they said my case is not yet looked up. Could you please provide the URL where we can make the query to them. Thanks a lot.

Regards
falcon


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

Here you go mate...

https://www.border.gov.au/about/cor...skilled-migration-post-lodgement-enquiry-form

And don't worry, you are not alone in this...


----------



## gurunan69 (Nov 30, 2015)

gurunan69 said:


> Hi guys. My partner and I applied for the 189 on 29 Sep through an agent and received the CO contact on 31 Oct asking for Form 80s and medicals for both. We completed the medicals in 2 days and the agent uploaded our Form 80s by 17 Nov and said our status was 'in progress'. Today when we imported our application we see that the status is 'Information Requested'. Although the documents seem to have been attached by 17 Nov, the 'Information Provided' button is still active to be clicked and the status still says 'Information Requested' with Last Updated being the day of CO contact. We have now crossed the 28 days so were concerned if the negligence of our agent may cost us. Or could this be some error as a result of the new changes in the IMMI website?
> 
> If the documents were attached within the 28 days but if the 'request completed' button (now the 'Information Provided' button) wasn't pressed could it be a cause of a rejection/delays??



We managed to make our agent press the 'Information Provided' button but it was done on the 31st day since CO contact even though the medicals and Form 80s were provided within the 28 days provided. Will this be an issue?

How long do you think it will be for the CO to get back to our case considering we pressed the button late but it is already 31 days since contact and many people in the forum with similar timelines are getting grants? Will the late pressing of the 'Information Provided' button be a cause of lengthy delays now?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

What if they completely forget to pick up our application and evaluate it? Will an email from me enquiring status help?

I'm waiting since lodging visa on Sep 19th. People around my date, who applied after me in late September are getting grants left and right. Some are getting in barely 10 to 15 days within November itself! Is there any pattern at all to this madness? This is incredibly frustrating. But maybe I should just shut up and wait my 90 days. It's very difficult to do though.


----------



## Ryansta (Sep 20, 2015)

That's what I don't understand either. The waiting time between CO assigned and grant varies so highly. I thought I had waited long, but I see some people are on 90 days and more. The CO contacted my agent on the 27th October, I've heard nothing since. As of yesterday my immi account finally says assessment in progress, but I suspect that is because I pressured my agent to upload the docs to the immi account. They said they sent them directly to the CO. This waiting is killing me.


----------



## Nidhineng (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi mate,

I am in the same situation as you. In fact, I lodged my onshore application on Sep 9th! CO contact was made exactly after 40 days on Oct 19th. Additional request was completed on Nov 4th. Absolutely nothing after that! I am planning to call them immediately after Dec 9th, when I complete three months since lodging.

This wait is painful and all my plans for 2016 here in Australia, depend on the PR!

Lets hope for the best.

Regards
Nid


Nostalgia Nut said:


> What if they completely forget to pick up our application and evaluate it? Will an email from me enquiring status help?
> 
> I'm waiting since lodging visa on Sep 19th. People around my date, who applied after me in late September are getting grants left and right. Some are getting in barely 10 to 15 days within November itself! Is there any pattern at all to this madness? This is incredibly frustrating. But maybe I should just shut up and wait my 90 days. It's very difficult to do though.


----------



## Ryansta (Sep 20, 2015)

When do you start counting the 90 days? From eoi or Co contact or when your documents are submitted?


----------



## Nidhineng (Feb 9, 2015)

Yes I believe that I have the exact same CO. She contacted me on Oct 19th as well mate. However, after that, there has been absolute silence. 


youngarch said:


> Hi folks~
> 
> Is there anyone allocated by Rebecca *<SNIP>*(CO) from GSM Adelaide ??
> 
> ...


----------



## youngarch (Jun 18, 2015)

Nidhineng said:


> Yes I believe that I have the exact same CO. She contacted me on Oct 19th as well mate. However, after that, there has been absolute silence.


So you might be on the similar process as mine. Hope us for getting some reply from her ASAP.

Fingers crossed~!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi everyone i got a GRANT on 28th of November. If someone who applied on September, i guess they are moving fast to clear the stack. Anyhow those who are waiting don't loose hopes, Every one gets it. Thanks to the people who posts their valuable posts which helped many people to get their grants. Thanks a lot.


----------



## sipoflifein (Oct 21, 2015)

hnmn4444 said:


> Hi everyone i got a GRANT on 28th of November. If someone who applied on September, i guess they are moving fast to clear the stack. Anyhow those who are waiting don't loose hopes, Every one gets it. Thanks to the people who posts their valuable posts which helped many people to get their grants. Thanks a lot.


Many Congratulations mate...


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

hnmn4444 said:


> Hi everyone i got a GRANT on 28th of November. If someone who applied on September, i guess they are moving fast to clear the stack. Anyhow those who are waiting don't loose hopes, Every one gets it. Thanks to the people who posts their valuable posts which helped many people to get their grants. Thanks a lot.


Congratulations


----------



## gurunan69 (Nov 30, 2015)

My partner and I have applied for the 189 with me as the primary applicant after being on student visas and are now on bridging visas. We had not included some short-term unpaid work my partner had done for 2 companies back in India in the application or Form 80 as we did not consider it relevant, but we just realised it was included in her student visa application and 1221 form and documents submitted to the DIAC 2 years ago in India. We were now concerned if they would check and compare the previous visa application documents and if this discrepancy could be an issue leading to delays/rejection, even though she is the secondary applicant and we aren't claiming any points for work experience?

Also is there a way for them to check movements across countries in Europe for 2-3 days, considering the free border? There are no stamps on our passport so we had not included them as we did not have proof.


----------



## SydneyShan (Nov 25, 2015)

Anyone please tell me GSM Adelaide phone contact no?

VISA lodged - 2nd Sep 2015
CO assigned & asked for xtra documents ( form 80 & medicals) - 14th Oct 2015
Documents uploaded - 16th Oct 2015
No response so far


----------



## youngarch (Jun 18, 2015)

SydneyShan said:


> Anyone please tell me GSM Adelaide phone contact no?
> 
> VISA lodged - 2nd Sep 2015
> CO assigned & asked for xtra documents ( form 80 & medicals) - 14th Oct 2015
> ...


As far as I know, there is no way to make a call to GSM adelaide team. You can call on 07)3136-7000 but this is general inquiry department. They will give you a standardised answer no matter what you are asking.


----------



## Reno18 (Aug 9, 2015)

Just wondering for those of us who submitted our requested docs i.e. PCC, after the 28 days, does that mean we are in for a long delayed wait? I have just submitted my last PCC yesterday, and clicked submit so that my CO gets noticed, just wondering though will she get through it straight away since I am a September applicant? Just hoping it gets granted before Christmas...

Also, I submitted the form 80 long before the 28 days passed,does anyone know if my CO would have had looked at it already and have an idea of my application so to speak that when she receives my last PCC she can make a quick grant decision, or does that mean she will start looking completely at my application since yesterday when I clicked submit the last document ? 

I have a lot of travelling abroad in the past years, I even had to use a second last page of additional info in form 80. Just hoping the CO can go over all the info quickly...

Anyone know about this?

P.S. I assume that the CO has already gone through and made checks for my previously uploaded documents like IETLS certificate, age, university degree ? (Before she requested me for additional info - PCC/form 80/medicals)?


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

SydneyShan said:


> Anyone please tell me GSM Adelaide phone contact no?
> 
> VISA lodged - 2nd Sep 2015
> CO assigned & asked for xtra documents ( form 80 & medicals) - 14th Oct 2015
> ...


Hey mate...i am in the same boat as u r. Lodged my visa on 7th of Sep and co allocated 13th October...i provided docs around midnight of 13th Oct and still waiting.


----------



## youngarch (Jun 18, 2015)

I think that most of us waiting reply from CO were allocated by GSM adelaide. I guess there is something with that team at the moment.


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

Reno18 said:


> Just wondering for those of us who submitted our requested docs i.e. PCC, after the 28 days, does that mean we are in for a long delayed wait? I have just submitted my last PCC yesterday, and clicked submit so that my CO gets noticed, just wondering though will she get through it straight away since I am a September applicant? Just hoping it gets granted before Christmas...
> 
> Also, I submitted the form 80 long before the 28 days passed,does anyone know if my CO would have had looked at it already and have an idea of my application so to speak that when she receives my last PCC she can make a quick grant decision, or does that mean she will start looking completely at my application since yesterday when I clicked submit the last document ?
> 
> ...



Hi Reno, well the general experience of most is CO revisits their application after clicking the "Request Complete" button (which your suppose to do after submitting ALL required documents). A lucky few have received their grant a few days after clicking the "Request Complete" button, some had to wait 4 weeks while some are still waiting..

A little bit of good news is before requesting further documents, the CO makes a preliminary assessment of your initial documents and makes sure that your claimed points are indeed supported with proof. If they can't verify your language score or if they want additional proof of work experience/employment they will definitely ask for it before asking for a PCC and Medical. Its excruciating to wait, but atleast you could assure yourself that the CO is satisfied with the initial documents you submitted and you've moved up to the PCC and Medical stage.


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

Hello 

Can any one tell me how to contact a CO from Brisbane?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Tushar_2015 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need the suggestions on the following situation.
> 
> ...


You need to inform them via 929 about your change of address and exact travel dates at least 14 days in advance so that your grant, should it be issued after your arrival, is issued as that for an onshore applicant- i.e. without any IED.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi dears,

Visa submitted on 18-Sep 2015 & CO request documents (PCCs & Polio vaccination for wife and me) on 27 October. I submitted partial documents through email and same uploaded on 23rd November and clicked on "Request Complete" button.
Now I received remaining My & wife PCC and I want to submit as well. How to submit as “Request Complete” Button now Inactive.

•	Should I reply same email which I earlier replied for requested documents and attach my remaining documents in email i.e. PCC ??
OR
•	Simply upload and wait for CO further contact. ??
CO did not response so far after 23rd November of my email reply.

Expert opinion please.


----------



## Reno18 (Aug 9, 2015)

perthling said:


> Hi Reno, well the general experience of most is CO revisits their application after clicking the "Request Complete" button (which your suppose to do after submitting ALL required documents). A lucky few have received their grant a few days after clicking the "Request Complete" button, some had to wait 4 weeks while some are still waiting..
> 
> A little bit of good news is before requesting further documents, the CO makes a preliminary assessment of your initial documents and makes sure that your claimed points are indeed supported with proof. If they can't verify your language score or if they want additional proof of work experience/employment they will definitely ask for it before asking for a PCC and Medical. Its excruciating to wait, but atleast you could assure yourself that the CO is satisfied with the initial documents you submitted and you've moved up to the PCC and Medical stage.


Thanks a lot for your reply! Yeah it is annoying the wait, and they seem to always "have a high volume of applications to deal with" LOL I guess I've never seen a time where they say they have a low or "normal level of applications"....

I really do hope that they will grant mine soon according to their timelines and not make me wait just because I took longer to get my PCC (I had to get 4 in total...)

How's yours application going???


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

Reno18 said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply! Yeah it is annoying the wait, and they seem to always "have a high volume of applications to deal with" LOL I guess I've never seen a time where they say they have a low or "normal level of applications"....
> 
> I really do hope that they will grant mine soon according to their timelines and not make me wait just because I took longer to get my PCC (I had to get 4 in total...)
> 
> How's yours application going???


I applied on Aug 17, CO contact on Oct 2 asking for husband's medical, PCC, form 80 and 1221 and submitted all docs on Oct 22. My golly we paid around $160 to have his UK PCC rushed but it still didn't arrive before CO contact )) 

Some days I feel so down, not knowing how to plan for the coming months,, but being active in this forum helped a lot especially when people have the same doubts or concerns as me. For all I've read, i'm certain we'll get our grants eventually. I'm human and I get jealous when people who have applied a month or two after me are being granted the visa..but i'm sure once I get it i'll be A-OK


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

You can feel better now, on some forums people are waiting for 189 grant since july 2013  




perthling said:


> I applied on Aug 17, CO contact on Oct 2 asking for husband's medical, PCC, form 80 and 1221 and submitted all docs on Oct 22. My golly we paid around $160 to have his UK PCC rushed but it still didn't arrive before CO contact )) Some days I feel so down, not knowing how to plan for the coming months,, but being active in this forum helped a lot especially when people have the same doubts or concerns as me. For all I've read, i'm certain we'll get our grants eventually. I'm human and I get jealous when people who have applied a month or two after me are being granted the visa..but i'm sure once I get it i'll be A-OK


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> You can feel better now, on some forums people are waiting for 189 grant since july 2013


Feb-end applicant called today and was asked to wait a few more weeks. There are 4 more applicants waiting from the March-April batch.


----------



## Ryansta (Sep 20, 2015)

Are they all applicants with issues in their applications or just unlucky?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Feb-end applicant called today and was asked to wait a few more weeks. There are 4 more applicants waiting from the March-April batch.


Well, its not that old  but still... 

On one forum i have seen 2 applicants from 2013 - they were request new PCCs this March - but still no grant.

I am not sure if it is even possible to wait 2.5 years... Have you stumbled upon anyone waiting that long here, on expat forum?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ryansta said:


> Are they all applicants with issues in their applications or just unlucky?


I can't say - they say, their history is perfect, one is from South Korea and the other is Russian... But these are the only 2 guys... And who knows... They might just "make things up" and actually have never applied. We never know.

I personally cant see a reason for 2.5 years processing.


----------



## Ryansta (Sep 20, 2015)

This whole process has been so long for me already, I only started in March but it feels like years. Now as it draws to an end, it seems to be dragging. It's the lack of feedback that is so frustrating. My life has been on hold since March, cannot make any plans, can't buy anything, can't make investments... Tricky time of my life.


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

Ryansta said:


> This whole process has been so long for me already, I only started in March but it feels like years. Now as it draws to an end, it seems to be dragging. It's the lack of feedback that is so frustrating. My life has been on hold since March, cannot make any plans, can't buy anything, can't make investments... Tricky time of my life.


Yes bro...the waiting is a serious killer


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi guys....

Me and my wife have just got the golden grant letter this afternoon at 3 PM AEST. I gave them a call at 1.45 PM this afternoon and I advised them that it has been 3 weeks and I have been hearing the same thing from you guys that my file will be looked at, but couple of my other friends who had lodged on the same date and were allocated case officers one day after me have already got grants last week..but why not me. The lady ensured that someone will look on my case shortly..and when I asked that when, she did not have an answer. But she kept saying that I can assure u someone will look at ur file shortly and I said okay fine and after an hour I got the grant email.

Time for a holiday and partyyyyyyyy.

Good luck to all you guys who are waiting for grants.


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

Ursan said:


> Hi guys....
> 
> Me and my wife have just got the golden grant letter this afternoon at 3 PM AEST. I gave them a call at 1.45 PM this afternoon and I advised them that it has been 3 weeks and I have been hearing the same thing from you guys that my file will be looked at, but couple of my other friends who had lodged on the same date and were allocated case officers one day after me have already got grants last week..but why not me. The lady ensured that someone will look on my case shortly..and when I asked that when, she did not have an answer. But she kept saying that I can assure u someone will look at ur file shortly and I said okay fine and after an hour I got the grant email.
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate!! Bit of desperation and rudeness seems to have paid off well .


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> Well, its not that old  but still...
> 
> On one forum i have seen 2 applicants from 2013 - they were request new PCCs this March - but still no grant.
> 
> I am not sure if it is even possible to wait 2.5 years... Have you stumbled upon anyone waiting that long here, on expat forum?


Nopes, never heard of such long waits here on this forum.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Ursan said:


> Hi guys....
> 
> Me and my wife have just got the golden grant letter this afternoon at 3 PM AEST. I gave them a call at 1.45 PM this afternoon and I advised them that it has been 3 weeks and I have been hearing the same thing from you guys that my file will be looked at, but couple of my other friends who had lodged on the same date and were allocated case officers one day after me have already got grants last week..but why not me. The lady ensured that someone will look on my case shortly..and when I asked that when, she did not have an answer. But she kept saying that I can assure u someone will look at ur file shortly and I said okay fine and after an hour I got the grant email.
> 
> ...


Congratulations. You and another forum member- both had same CO allocation date and same documents request "proof of genuine relationship" have been granted today on the same date!


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Ursan, congrats again! I want to know did you claim points for work ex? And if yes, how many years? Were they in Oz or overseas? Big companies or small? Sorry for so many qns. I'm trying to figure out if they take more time in certain cases where they have to verify a whole lot of work ex from different countries.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

KeeDa said:


> Nopes, never heard of such long waits here on this forum.


If there was some issue, you'd expect the applicant to have been informed that a visa was unable to be granted, and they would likely be asked to withdraw their application, or otherwise it would likely simply be refused.

cheers
kaju


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks all you guys. A long wait..but finally it paid. Hey Nostalgia Nut..no I did not claim points for work Ex. I could have...but I just did not. I don't think that verification would take much longer though. It might be a difference of about 5-10 days though.


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey guys...I have a question though. After PR, do I need to enroll in medicare myself or will I get the card automatically in my mail since I am onshore.

Cheers


----------



## int*MarTiNi (Jul 12, 2015)

Congrats Ursan


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

int*MarTiNi said:


> Congrats Ursan


Thanks mate:second:


----------



## AUZI (Oct 13, 2014)

*Gsm brisbane contact*

Hi all

if anyone knows GSM brisbane contact, pls kindly advise.


----------



## Darrenldn (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi everyone

Lodged EOI two days ago (30th Nov)
189 Visa
65 points
ANZSCO 252712
IELTS 9.0 (Listening 8.5, Reading 9, Writing 8.5, Speaking 9)

Hoping to get an invite in the next round on Friday. Assuming I do, can anyone advise how long it normally takes from that point to issue of visa?

Should I be getting medicals and police checks done now, or wait until after invite?

Feeling very anxious! Good luck everyone!

Thanks
Darren


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Ursan said:


> Thanks all you guys. A long wait..but finally it paid. Hey Nostalgia Nut..no I did not claim points for work Ex. I could have...but I just did not. I don't think that verification would take much longer though. It might be a difference of about 5-10 days though.


Oh okay. Plus I see you're onshore. People already in Oz probably get faster processing than people outside. Anyway.... got to wait...


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

61731367000



auzi said:


> hi all
> 
> if anyone knows gsm brisbane contact, pls kindly advise.


----------



## AUZI (Oct 13, 2014)

SqOats said:


> 61731367000


thanks buddy


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

samage said:


> Hi dears,
> 
> Visa submitted on 18-Sep 2015 & CO request documents (PCCs & Polio vaccination for wife and me) on 27 October. I submitted partial documents through email and same uploaded on 23rd November and clicked on "Request Complete" button.
> Now I received remaining My & wife PCC and I want to submit as well. How to submit as “Request Complete” Button now Inactive.
> ...


Congrats those celebrating grants but respond also my questions urgently please


----------



## gurunan69 (Nov 30, 2015)

Congrats to everyone getting the grants. Can someone kindly help me out with my query.

My partner and I have applied for the 189 with me as the primary applicant after being on student visas and are now on bridging visas. We had not included some short-term unpaid work my partner had done for 2 companies back in India in the application or Form 80 as we did not consider it relevant, but we just realised it was included in her student visa application and 1221 form and documents submitted to the DIAC 2 years ago in India. We were now concerned if they would check and compare the previous visa application documents and if this discrepancy could be an issue leading to delays/rejection, even though she is the secondary applicant and we aren't claiming any points for work experience?

Also is there a way for them to check movements across countries in Europe for 2-3 days, considering the free border? There are no stamps on our passport so we had not included them as we did not have proof.


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

im no expert, but i would reply to the previous email from CO and attach all the documents requested from me AND I would also upload the remaining requiremented docs in my immi account as back up..best of luck!


----------



## Oz_Immi (Nov 30, 2015)

samage said:


> Congrats those celebrating grants but respond also my questions urgently please


Both - Upload docs and send email to CO. Also call them up to double-check.


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

gurunan69 said:


> Congrats to everyone getting the grants. Can someone kindly help me out with my query.
> 
> My partner and I have applied for the 189 with me as the primary applicant after being on student visas and are now on bridging visas. We had not included some short-term unpaid work my partner had done for 2 companies back in India in the application or Form 80 as we did not consider it relevant, but we just realised it was included in her student visa application and 1221 form and documents submitted to the DIAC 2 years ago in India. We were now concerned if they would check and compare the previous visa application documents and if this discrepancy could be an issue leading to delays/rejection, even though she is the secondary applicant and we aren't claiming any points for work experience?
> 
> Also is there a way for them to check movements across countries in Europe for 2-3 days, considering the free border? There are no stamps on our passport so we had not included them as we did not have proof.



hi gurunan69, im not sure about your Europe travels..hopefully someone who has the same situation reply to this part of your inquiry..

as with your girlfriend's unpaid short time work i wouldnt worry about it, it just sounds like voluntary work. ive known some people who have made errors in filling up their employment history some starting from after they graduated from university even though the form specifically asks for employment history from birth. they still got granted the visa. 

its best to be honest so if it really bothers you you could upload revised form 80 and 1221 with your girlfriend's previous temporary work and your travels as well. Just indicate REVISED form 80 or 1221 in the file name so CO can distinguish the most recent document.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Perthling, I absolutely love your username. That's all I wanted to say. Are you looking to settle down in Perth?


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

samage said:


> Congrats those celebrating grants but respond also my questions urgently please


Any gentlemn can reply ?? please


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

samage said:


> Congrats those celebrating grants but respond also my questions urgently please


I am no expert but i would suggest.. Upload the documents. and mail them to CO as well. Then possible call DIBP and inform them that you have uploaded the documents.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

samage said:


> Hi dears,
> 
> Visa submitted on 18-Sep 2015 & CO request documents (PCCs & Polio vaccination for wife and me) on 27 October. I submitted partial documents through email and same uploaded on 23rd November and clicked on "Request Complete" button.
> Now I received remaining My & wife PCC and I want to submit as well. How to submit as “Request Complete” Button now Inactive.
> ...


Consider the RC button as something that notifies a CO about you having done the needful. It seems they haven't got back to your file yet, so feel free to upload the remaining documents. Don't wait for them to ask again.


----------



## mikki88 (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi All,

I have a query regarding employment verification. Are they going to do employment verification for each and every employer mentioned in the application or just the last employer.? Its been more than 85 days since i lodged my visa application and haven't heard back anything from DIBP yet.


ANZSCO Code : 261312 | Developer Programmer | Sub-class : 189 | Points : 60 | | Invite : 07 Sept 2015 | Visa Lodged 189 : 07 Sept 2015 | All Docs including Form 80/1221/PCC : 07 Sep | Grant Date : Awaited


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

haha hi nostalgia! yeah for the time being atleast. i lived in perth for two years+ while on a work visa. i met my husband there while he was on a work visa as well. i went back to the philippines in august to be with my mom and lodged my visa here while my husband remained in perth to continue working. we thought 3 months max of waiting but... surprise surprise )


----------



## Reno18 (Aug 9, 2015)

perthling said:


> I applied on Aug 17, CO contact on Oct 2 asking for husband's medical, PCC, form 80 and 1221 and submitted all docs on Oct 22. My golly we paid around $160 to have his UK PCC rushed but it still didn't arrive before CO contact ))
> 
> Some days I feel so down, not knowing how to plan for the coming months,, but being active in this forum helped a lot especially when people have the same doubts or concerns as me. For all I've read, i'm certain we'll get our grants eventually. I'm human and I get jealous when people who have applied a month or two after me are being granted the visa..but i'm sure once I get it i'll be A-OK


Oh wow really?? Yeah, it's so stressful lol. That UK PCC is a pain. I applied for it and got it semi-rushed so it did arrive quite quickly but to the wrong country! So I called the Acro Police and they said they sent a new one, and this one took forever to arrive, at some point I thought it got lost again, and so I had to resend a third one in super rush next day delivery to a friend in the UK so he could scan it and then mail it to me (this time I paid for it). The other PCC for China also took forever like 4 weeks, and that's with paying an agency around $400 to get it, because it seemed virtually impossible for me to get without being there. 

In hindsight I really wish I'd applied to all my PCC before I applied, but then again I kept reading on the DIBP site that you should apply for them until your CO asks for them...so that's what I did...

I wish I'd followed this forum before too, but glad I am on it now ! 

Did you follow up with them? Anything you think might be the reason that's taking them so long?

Good luck with your grant!


----------



## Reno18 (Aug 9, 2015)

SqOats said:


> 61731367000


Is that a more direct to CO number as opposed to the 131 881?


----------



## Reno18 (Aug 9, 2015)

Darrenldn said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Lodged EOI two days ago (30th Nov)
> 189 Visa
> ...


If you are confident you will get an invite, have lived in that country for 12 months or more, and only have to get like 1-2 PCC which are quite straightforward and inexpensive, I would just get them ASAP.

Otherwise, I'd wait at least until I get an invite, and then apply for the PCC and as soon as I'd get them just upload them. Don't wait for the CO to ask for them specifically. I waited and then ended up taking forever and even went over my 28 days deadline to hand them in, and now I am one of the few September applicants without a grant yet thanks to that... gutted..


----------



## Ryansta (Sep 20, 2015)

How do you know how many September applicants are left? I'm one of those suckers as well


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

I think we need to be patient, guys. Our 3 months are just about ending this month. Relax. There are people waiting for 4 months, 5 months, 6 months and more!! And some have had absolutely no contact since visa lodged date! Think about people waiting for longer than you. Then instantly your case will not look so bad haha.


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi Ryan, here's the google doc listing some applicants and their statuses. There's still quite a number September applicants waiting for CO to look back at their file, you are definitely not alone in this wait 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FbZvlgMTC54aMv2LVhtcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/htmlview


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

Reno18 said:


> In hindsight I really wish I'd applied to all my PCC before I applied, but then again I kept reading on the DIBP site that you should apply for them until your CO asks for them...so that's what I did...
> 
> I wish I'd followed this forum before too, but glad I am on it now !
> 
> ...


PCC acquisition - yeah agree with you on this. process used to be case officer assesses your initial documents(ielts, diploma, transcripts, work experience) and if he found it satisfactory and matches the points you claimed THEN he proceeds to asking for PCC and medical as part of their final checks. after completing those applicants got their grant within the week. now its looking like 1-2 months. if i had known too i would have really aimed for a direct grant :/ then again it's not so simple and definitely not cheap to have things rushed.

i had my husband call them once on Nov 20. the person who picked up said all documents are complete and it's just being processed. haha i've speculated on so many things but i think it just comes down to the CO not having looked back yet on my file. i'm on my 9th week since CO contact and 6th week since submitting all documents. medicals seem fine. my husband had a few minor convictions in his teenage years in England (speeding, causing public disorder, damage to property) but all just resulting to fines and no prison time. both of us had lost passports before so they might look into that just to verify we aren't hiding anything lol. Apart from that i thought my application was pretty straightforward 'caude I didnt claim any work experience.

Good luck on your application as well!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

perthling said:


> Hi Ryan, here's the google doc listing some applicants and their statuses. There's still quite a number September applicants waiting for CO to look back at their file, you are definitely not alone in this wait  https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FbZvlgMTC54aMv2LVhtcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/htmlview


There are indeed a few applicants waiting.


----------



## Ahmed_12 (May 26, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

CO asked both my and my wife's PCC last week which i uploaded today. I found out that there is a mistake in both PCC. I am living in Australia since 2012 and in the PCC, it is mentioned as 

*has been lived on this address from 2000 to sept 2015 . During the above said period , there is nothing adverse against him/her on the record of local police as reported by...*

I am just wondering the years should be 2000 to 2012 and also in my wife's case she moved to my address(Pakistan) in April 2015 and then came to Australia in Oct 2015 and in her PCC it is written as 

*has/had been living/lived on this address from 2000 to sept 2015 . During the above said period , there is nothing adverse against him/her on the record of local police as reported by...*

She changed that address in april 2015 so the dates should be 2000 to april 2015.

Is it going to be a problem? should i correct the dates and upload both PCCs again with the correction email or should leave it like that and there will be no problem?


----------



## AUZI (Oct 13, 2014)

hi ALL
urgently needed your advise 

How to call to get chance of speaking with CO through general enquiry hotline ?
CO contact as second time to inform me that my PTE result submission can't be viewed but PTE informed that no technical issue with my ID. 
I emailed to CO but no reply yet. 

ANZSCO Code : 263111

Sub-class : 189 
Points : 65 
Invite : 07 Sept 2015 
Lodged : 25 Sept 2015
first CO contact : 28 Oct 2015
request complete form 80 and PTE : 2 Nov 2015
Second CO contact: 28 Nov 2015 (PTE result can't be viewed)

Grant Date : Awaited


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

Just got off from DIBP brisbane, No expectations i had before calling ,Just called for mere satisfaction, was expecting the same "Your application is under processing" Answer, Same happened. But got to know that CO would be revisiting my case at the End of This Month or Jan 1st week(due to holidays that are coming up), hope we Sep applicants have a long wait ahead.


----------



## AUZI (Oct 13, 2014)

rj2309 said:


> Just got off from DIBP brisbane, No expectations i had before calling ,Just called for mere satisfaction, was expecting the same "Your application is under processing" Answer, Same happened. But got to know that CO would be revisiting my case at the End of This Month or Jan 1st week(due to holidays that are coming up), hope we Sep applicants have a long wait ahead.


Hi 
how did you manage to talk with CO. when i make a call, no chance of talking to CO and just advise to drop email. pls advise how to tell them to transfer to CO. 

thanks


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

Hi,

It was not the CO, may be an Agent or some one, I don't think you can speak to the CO directly.


----------



## abhionnet (Aug 10, 2015)

AUZI said:


> hi ALL
> urgently needed your advise
> 
> How to call to get chance of speaking with CO through general enquiry hotline ?
> ...


Have you submitted the PTE scores to DIBP through your Pearson account? If yes, get an email from Pearson stating that your results have been successfully submitted to DIBP on <date>. Send this email to CO and also upload the same on immiaccount.


----------



## AUZI (Oct 13, 2014)

abhionnet said:


> Have you submitted the PTE scores to DIBP through your Pearson account? If yes, get an email from Pearson stating that your results have been successfully submitted to DIBP on <date>. Send this email to CO and also upload the same on immiaccount.


Hi Abhi

thanks for reply. u mean i have email to Pearson to email me?
i tried to contact Pearson and they are asking me to ask CO email them. Once CO email them and PTE will reply only.
I am afraid that CO wont email Pearson for individual PTE report.
thanks


----------



## Reno18 (Aug 9, 2015)

rj2309 said:


> Just got off from DIBP brisbane, No expectations i had before calling ,Just called for mere satisfaction, was expecting the same "Your application is under processing" Answer, Same happened. But got to know that CO would be revisiting my case at the End of This Month or Jan 1st week(due to holidays that are coming up), hope we Sep applicants have a long wait ahead.



Was this specific to your application/CO? Or was it a generic answer, that all september applications will be revisited end of this month/1st week of Jan?


----------



## Ryansta (Sep 20, 2015)

perthling said:


> Hi Ryan, here's the google doc listing some applicants and their statuses. There's still quite a number September applicants waiting for CO to look back at their file, you are definitely not alone in this wait
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FbZvlgMTC54aMv2LVhtcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/htmlview


Hi Perthling thanks for the document. How accurate is it and where does all the info come from?
I searched for CO contacted data to try see if i am on the list, 27/10/2015 is my contact date from the CO but there isnt any other matching info for me...

EDIT: Oh i see, its actual people who upload the information themselves.


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

I guess it was a generic answer, He didnt specify anything about my application/CO, he was sure that it would take this month end or jan to revisit the case



Reno18 said:


> Was this specific to your application/CO? Or was it a generic answer, that all september applications will be revisited end of this month/1st week of Jan?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ryansta said:


> Hi Perthling thanks for the document. How accurate is it and where does all the info come from? I searched for CO contacted data to try see if i am on the list, 27/10/2015 is my contact date from the CO but there isnt any other matching info for me...


You need to add your data.


----------



## Ryansta (Sep 20, 2015)

Yup thanks  saw that now after more research

Does anyone know when the application is started? So more specifically, when do you start the 90 days count down?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ryansta said:


> Yup thanks  saw that now after more research Does anyone know when the application is started? So more specifically, when do you start the 90 days count down?


After submission


----------



## Ahmed_12 (May 26, 2015)

Ahmed_12 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> CO asked both my and my wife's PCC last week which i uploaded today. I found out that there is a mistake in both PCC. I am living in Australia since 2012 and in the PCC, it is mentioned as
> 
> ...


Can anyone also reply to my question please


----------



## Ryansta (Sep 20, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> After submission


Is that Lodgement Date?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ryansta said:


> Is that Lodgement Date?


Yes.


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

I submitted my PCC today, I hope to get grant soon.


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

Any Grants today, September People?


----------



## Reno18 (Aug 9, 2015)

Hey guys, Argh...

So I lodged my application on the 8th September, had CO contact on the 17th Oct, just finished submitting the requested documents on Monday this week, and pressed the button. Was waiting for my grant and now just received an email requesting me for new info....the CO was a different one (not the same as the first) and asked me for a PCC for the USA! and I was like whaaat??

In the request for more info it explains the usual thing that you must get a PCC for places you have lived 12 months or more in the last 10 years. 

I gather my CO asked me for this based on the information I provided on form 80. I went through my form 80 again and I have mentioned I have a business registered in the USA, however, I am working remotely for that. In other words, I live in my country not the USA. Also, I have had lots of international travelling, and some of this is in the USA, but I counted and overall I have stayed only 69 days as visitor (non-consecutively) For the last 10 years. That's not even 3 months! Likewise, I've travelled lots to other countries too like Mexico, but then he didn't ask me for a PCC from there..

I think the CO might have made a mistake and assumed that because my new company was registered in the USA, that I am actually living there for the past year..Does anyone have any tips??

I really don't want to get involved with having to get a PCC for the USA because I read it takes 13-15 weeks to get!!! That's another 3-4 months of unnecessary exta waiting i think....

I emailed the GSM brisbane email as soon as i received that request, explaining that I haven't lived in the USA and as a visitor in the last 10 years only spent a total of 69 days, but since I haven't clicked on the submit all requested info button on my immi account, I am worried that my CO won't see this until after weeks..since they take 28 days to respond.

I'm assuming no one here has ever had a request for a PCC for a country they just visited for 2 months or so (non consecutively) in the last 10 years???

Should I call them today and explain it? Is there a way of reaching the CO directly? I really want to clarify this with him..


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno18 said:


> Hey guys, Argh...
> 
> So I lodged my application on the 8th September, had CO contact on the 17th Oct, just finished submitting the requested documents on Monday this week, and pressed the button. Was waiting for my grant and now just received an email requesting me for new info....the CO was a different one (not the same as the first) and asked me for a PCC for the USA! and I was like whaaat??
> 
> ...


All I can say is that you cannot reach out to the CO. The recorded message that plays while you are waiting reminds you of this (about not to request to talk to a specific officer). However, the person who answers your call is very well in a position to understand your concern, has access to your visa file, and can check all the details. I am sure they will understand and do the needful. You should call and get this sorted out.

As for the other question- no, I haven't heard of someone being requested a PCC just because of having resided a few months in a country. I've heard of a few mistakes though (one being from today)- like PCC requested from a minor dependent child. These mistakes were sorted out after the call was made.


----------



## Reno18 (Aug 9, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> All I can say is that you cannot reach out to the CO. The recorded message that plays while you are waiting reminds you of this (about not to request to talk to a specific officer). However, the person who answers your call is very well in a position to understand your concern, has access to your visa file, and can check all the details. I am sure they will understand and do the needful. You should call and get this sorted out.
> 
> As for the other question- no, I haven't heard of someone being requested a PCC just because of having resided a few months in a country. I've heard of a few mistakes though (one being from today)- like PCC requested from a minor dependent child. These mistakes were sorted out after the call was made.


Thanks for replying mate! Do you know what number I should call them to for GSM Brisbane? Or is it the usual 131 881?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno18 said:


> Thanks for replying mate! Do you know what number I should call them to for GSM Brisbane? Or is it the usual 131 881?


From overseas (outside Australia): +61 7 3136 7000


----------



## Reno18 (Aug 9, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> From overseas (outside Australia): +61 7 3136 7000



Thanks a lot!


----------



## sandrakay (Dec 2, 2015)

Good day I wanted to find out how you uploaded the form 80 and 1221. Mine is 12mb and immigration account is saying maximum 5mb. I have already sent the documents via email on 22 October. Please help.

Application lodge: 7 September
CO contact : 13 October
Documents submitted via email 22 October


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sandrakay said:


> Good day I wanted to find out how you uploaded the form 80 and 1221. Mine is 12mb and immigration account is saying maximum 5mb. I have already sent the documents via email on 22 October. Please help. Application lodge: 7 September CO contact : 13 October Documents submitted via email 22 October


There is a pdf compressor tool online - try that.


----------



## gurunan69 (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi guys. My partner and I got our golden grants today. So ecstatic and filled with relief. Thanks to everyone here for your help. Now begins the hard part - the job hunt. Here is our timeline. We have also updated the tracker.

Occupation----- Analyst Programmer (65 Points)

Visa type-----189 Independent 

EOI Submitted -----02/09/15

Invitation received -----07/09/15

Visa Lodged -----29/09/15

CO Contact (Brisbane) ----- 31/10/15 (Medicals and Form 80s for both)

Medicals ------02/11/15

Form 80s Submitted -------17/11/15

Granted------ 04/12/15


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Congrats gurunan!! 

People who want to compress the file size of their pdfs try smallpdf.com. Very user friendly and convenient and free of course.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Okay I called them today around 3 pm their time. First I got an automated message at the end of which it said something like high volume of calls, please try later. I immediately tried again and luckily got thru. The gentleman who picked up spoke nicely and patiently. He asked for either passport number or reference number, so I gave him the appln TRN. After verifying my date of birth and number of family members, he said it is in progress. They were waiting for upload of medicals but he quickly added that he sees now it's uploaded. Then he said your decision should be made in 7 to 10 days. He didn't say anything about employment verification checks or whether they needed any other document. But he said another CO will pick up your appln and make the decision. Maybe my assigned CO is busy with other cases. Not sure. So hmm I don't know. I got the vibe as though this is in final stages but I really hope I'm getting the correct feeling here. Anyway I'm not going to stress. Will have to wait.


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

Hello 
Good day for all of you 

I have an enquiry regarding uploading documents to my visa application 
Some of the fields are written with status recommended 

Although this fields are not applicable to me such as Australian work experience Australian education Also Custody evidence for my kids and many other fields 

My questions 

1- What I need to do for these fields

2- I am planning for front loading of all documents hoping for direct grant
Will receive my PCCs in few days
And planed for medicals after 3 days
So how long it take for the results after doing medical examination to be available on my immiaccount

3- I read in the forum befor something about pressing completed button after uploading all my documents 
But I can not find any complete button 

Thanking you in advance


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Okay I called them today around 3 pm their time. First I got an automated message at the end of which it said something like high volume of calls, please try later. I immediately tried again and luckily got thru. The gentleman who picked up spoke nicely and patiently. He asked for either passport number or reference number, so I gave him the appln TRN. After verifying my date of birth and number of family members, he said it is in progress. They were waiting for upload of medicals but he quickly added that he sees now it's uploaded. Then he said your decision should be made in 7 to 10 days. He didn't say anything about employment verification checks or whether they needed any other document. But he said another CO will pick up your appln and make the decision. Maybe my assigned CO is busy with other cases. Not sure. So hmm I don't know. I got the vibe as though this is in final stages but I really hope I'm getting the correct feeling here. Anyway I'm not going to stress. Will have to wait.


Wish all Calls were as helpful 

Good luck


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Okay I called them today around 3 pm their time. First I got an automated message at the end of which it said something like high volume of calls, please try later. I immediately tried again and luckily got thru. The gentleman who picked up spoke nicely and patiently. He asked for either passport number or reference number, so I gave him the appln TRN. After verifying my date of birth and number of family members, he said it is in progress. They were waiting for upload of medicals but he quickly added that he sees now it's uploaded. Then he said your decision should be made in 7 to 10 days. He didn't say anything about employment verification checks or whether they needed any other document. But he said another CO will pick up your appln and make the decision. Maybe my assigned CO is busy with other cases. Not sure. So hmm I don't know. I got the vibe as though this is in final stages but I really hope I'm getting the correct feeling here. Anyway I'm not going to stress. Will have to wait.



Good luck 
Wishing you all the best and very very near GRANT


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for the good luck vibes, guys. Bouncing them back at you all!


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

ali_a_bayoumi said:


> Hello
> Good day for all of you
> 
> I have an enquiry regarding uploading documents to my visa application
> ...





Nostalgia Nut said:


> Thanks for the good luck vibes, guys. Bouncing them back at you all!


Dear Nostalgia 

Do you have any idea about what to do in my enquiries


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi ali, please find answers below:

1. Ignore all those things that do not apply to your case like Australian edu, work ex etc. Even I had non applicable things like custody there but I just ignored. 

2. Medicals can take anything from very next day to a week or more in case of prior history of medical conditions. Be patient but do remind your panel physician to upload it if you don't see anything after 3 or 4 days. They're so busy I think they need a polite reminder sometimes.

3. You will not find any request complete or info provided button there unless and until your CO requests you for additional docs. So don't worry about that.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ali_a_bayoumi said:


> Hello
> Good day for all of you
> 
> I have an enquiry regarding uploading documents to my visa application
> ...


1. Leave them as-is. Ignore them.

2. Depends on the medical center and/or their workload. But, should not take more than 5 days.

3. That button appears only if a case officer has requested any documents from you.


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Hi ali, please find answers below:
> 
> 1. Ignore all those things that do not apply to your case like Australian edu, work ex etc. Even I had non applicable things like custody there but I just ignored.
> 
> ...





KeeDa said:


> ali_a_bayoumi said:
> 
> 
> > Hello
> ...


Dear Nostalgia 
Dear KeeDa 

Thank you so much for your prompt response and continues help


----------



## int*MarTiNi (Jul 12, 2015)

Just to update that I got my grant today...!!!
Cheers for all the support of senior members and rest of the folks 
See you in OZ..!!!


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

int*MarTiNi said:


> Just to update that I got my grant today...!!!
> Cheers for all the support of senior members and rest of the folks
> See you in OZ..!!!


Congratulations!!

Quick question, did your application status in the portal change or did you receive an email on your grant or both?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

int*MarTiNi said:


> Just to update that I got my grant today...!!!
> Cheers for all the support of senior members and rest of the folks
> See you in OZ..!!!


Congrats intmartini!! Great to see a lot of September applicants finally getting grants! Hope all the past backlog is also cleared by Christmas!


----------



## Ryansta (Sep 20, 2015)

Also can we please have time line of all your steps  congrats man


----------



## gurunan69 (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi guys,

I wanted to ask if there was any difference between being the primary and dependant/secondary applicant once the visa is granted, in terms of getting a job or just the rights as a permanent resident? As this distinction of primary and secondary is mentioned clearly on the grant letter and on the VEVO. Is there a difference in how the secondary applicant would be treated by companies and such i.e. any downside to being the dependant?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

gurunan69 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I wanted to ask if there was any difference between being the primary and dependant/secondary applicant once the visa is granted, in terms of getting a job or just the rights as a permanent resident? As this distinction of primary and secondary is mentioned clearly on the grant letter and on the VEVO. Is there a difference in how the secondary applicant would be treated by companies and such i.e. any downside to being the dependant?


That's a very good question. I too am curious about this.


----------



## rts (Oct 6, 2015)

Hey Guys,

I received my grant today. updated tracker.

Good luck to those who are still waiting. 
It will come sooner or later. Just be patient.


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

rts said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I received my grant today. updated tracker.
> 
> ...


Congrats rts,
many September applicants are getting grant, mostly accessed by Brisbane GSM. I wonder if Adelaide backlog is getting cleared.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> That's a very good question. I too am curious about this.


No difference at all.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

rts said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I received my grant today. updated tracker.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!


----------



## mikki88 (Nov 2, 2015)

gurunan69 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I wanted to ask if there was any difference between being the primary and dependant/secondary applicant once the visa is granted, in terms of getting a job or just the rights as a permanent resident? As this distinction of primary and secondary is mentioned clearly on the grant letter and on the VEVO. Is there a difference in how the secondary applicant would be treated by companies and such i.e. any downside to being the dependant?


no there is no difference


----------



## mikki88 (Nov 2, 2015)

rts said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I received my grant today. updated tracker.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

gurudev said:


> No difference at all.


Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Congratulations |||*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​


int*MarTiNi said:


> Just to update that I got my grant today...!!!
> Cheers for all the support of senior members and rest of the folks
> See you in OZ..!!!





rts said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I received my grant today. updated tracker.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

rts said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I received my grant today. updated tracker.
> 
> ...


Congrats!! Visa lodged date?


----------



## Nidhineng (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Nostalgia,

I don't think that is the case. I was also under the impression that as an onshore applicant, it would be way quicker for my visa to be processed. On Dec 9th, it will be 3 months since I lodged visa. I do have a strong immigration history since I was a baby to back up my application. My Australian immigration history is also as clean as it can be. However, I am in the same boat as all of you guys.

In fact, initially, I believed that having pumped in significant amount of dollars into the Australian economy as an international student and contributing regularly in the form of taxes from wages, I would be in a much better position than offshore applicants. I actually feel kind of cheated now. Whatever is the case, all I can do is wait......


----------



## mikki88 (Nov 2, 2015)

Nidhineng said:


> Hi Nostalgia,
> 
> I don't think that is the case. I was also under the impression that as an onshore applicant, it would be way quicker for my visa to be processed. On Dec 9th, it will be 3 months since I lodged visa. I do have a strong immigration history since I was a baby to back up my application. My Australian immigration history is also as clean as it can be. However, I am in the same boat as all of you guys.
> 
> In fact, initially, I believed that having pumped in significant amount of dollars into the Australian economy as an international student and contributing regularly in the form of taxes from wages, I would be in a much better position than offshore applicants. I actually feel kind of cheated now. Whatever is the case, all I can do is wait......


Hi Nidhineng, what is your job code and visa lodge date.?

Sub-class : 189 | ANZSCO Code : 261312 | Developer Programmer | Points : 60 | Invite : 07 Sept 2015 | Visa Lodged: 07 Sept 2015 | All Docs including Form 80/1221/PCC : 07 Sep | Grant Date : Awaited


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

1) FORM 80 | *IT has been observed THAT*


2) Form 1022 (regarding the birth of the child) | *Pregnancy HELP!!!*


3) CO will direct you accordingly WHEN you communicate this) | As such, your application will be deferred until after the birth of the child.

The following information will be required AFTER Child birth:

* Form 1022 (regarding the birth of the child)
* Passport (child)
* Birth Certificate (child)
* Medicals (all applicants)

4) ACS validity won't affect you as you have already received an invite.


5)
IF your ORIGINALS are in COLOR then just Color scan them.

IF your ORIGINALS are in Black & White THEN get them certified (the stamp must be in color) AND THEN color scan these certified documents.

MOREOVER in the IMMI account you are guided in terms of which documents are to be just Color Scanned .. OR .. Certified AND THEN Color scanned.



Umer.sajjad said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got an invitation and created the immi account. Application is for me and wife, we are expecting our baby in May. Given the situation I have below queries.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ryansta (Sep 20, 2015)

mikki88 said:


> Hi Nidhineng, what is your job code and visa lodge date.?
> 
> Sub-class : 189 | ANZSCO Code : 261312 | Developer Programmer | Points : 60 | Invite : 07 Sept 2015 | Visa Lodged: 07 Sept 2015 | All Docs including Form 80/1221/PCC : 07 Sep | Grant Date : Awaited


Is your CO from Adelaide?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Have already answered your first 5 queries.


6) Try providing 1 payslip per quarter for your entire experience OR just for your relevant experience.




Umer.sajjad said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got an invitation and created the immi account. Application is for me and wife, we are expecting our baby in May. Given the situation I have below queries.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nidhineng (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,

I applied as Electrical Engineer (233311) and lodged the visa on Sep 9, 2015. I have a point score of 65 excluding any points for work experience. Additional document request by CO was on Oct 19th and request was completed on Nov 4, 2015. Its been pretty much dead silence since then!


----------



## michelleyw (Sep 4, 2015)

Nidhineng said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied as Electrical Engineer (233311) and lodged the visa on Sep 9, 2015. I have a point score of 65 excluding any points for work experience. Additional document request by CO was on Oct 19th and request was completed on Nov 4, 2015. Its been pretty much dead silence since then!


I am in a similar situation as you, applied with 65 points with no work experience points claimed, co allocation was 20th of Oct, and haven't heard back from them since.


----------



## mikki88 (Nov 2, 2015)

Ryansta said:


> Is your CO from Adelaide?


I have no clue  as CO has not contacted me so far.


----------



## Nidhineng (Feb 9, 2015)

My CO allocation is from Adelaide. It seems like a significant number of Adelaide applications are delayed. Brisbane seems to be comparatively faster as many are receiving their grants relatively quick. It is so much about luck as to the CO allocation. It almost entirely depends on the efficiency of the CO.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Nidhineng said:


> My CO allocation is from Adelaide. It seems like a significant number of Adelaide applications are delayed. Brisbane seems to be comparatively faster as many are receiving their grants relatively quick. It is so much about luck as to the CO allocation. It almost entirely depends on the efficiency of the CO.


The actual average processing time difference is not too great.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi All,

CO requested some documents on 27th October. Partial documents provided on 23rd November (last day of given 28 days time) and asked him to extend my time interval for remaining document. On 3rd December I uploaded remaining document (PCC).

CO did not contact till date after first contact since 27 October. What is going on? He should respond after 28 days either extend my time or ask something else.

Expert opinion.



Regards


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

samage said:


> Hi All, CO requested some documents on 27th October. Partial documents provided on 23rd November (last day of given 28 days time) and asked him to extend my time interval for remaining document. On 3rd December I uploaded remaining document (PCC). CO did not contact till date after first contact since 27 October. What is going on? He should respond after 28 days either extend my time or ask something else. Expert opinion. Regards


Currently COs comeback to you within 4-8 weeks.


----------



## muktadirgpb (Oct 5, 2014)

Nidhineng said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied as Electrical Engineer (233311) and lodged the visa on Sep 9, 2015. I have a point score of 65 excluding any points for work experience. Additional document request by CO was on Oct 19th and request was completed on Nov 4, 2015. Its been pretty much dead silence since then!


Same here. I applied as Agricultural Scientist and lodged visa on 16th Sep, 2015. CO contacted on 28th October and requested document uploaded on 9th November, 2015. After that waiting waiting and waiting........


----------



## rts (Oct 6, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Congrats!! Visa lodged date?


25 Sep 2015 - Visa Lodged


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

Guys,
Is it possible to upload any document after the request complete button is pressed? 28days time has passed and i just want to upload one more doc(Now the req complete button is graded out).


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

rj2309 said:


> Guys,
> Is it possible to upload any document after the request complete button is pressed? 28days time has passed and i just want to upload one more doc(Now the req complete button is graded out).


Yes you can. Just attach it to the Visa application before CO comes back to your case.


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

sandipgp said:


> Yes you can. Just attach it to the Visa application before CO comes back to your case.



You lodge your visa on 26/11/2015 and today 7/12/2015 co officer contact you
So are you applying from India or some where else


----------



## int*MarTiNi (Jul 12, 2015)

Ryansta said:


> Also can we please have time line of all your steps  congrats man


See my signature buddy


----------



## int*MarTiNi (Jul 12, 2015)

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> Quick question, did your application status in the portal change or did you receive an email on your grant or both?


Both  :eyebrows:


----------



## Ryansta (Sep 20, 2015)

Yup saw it thanks. Doesn't come up on Tapatalk which is why I asked  

I am getting so impatient


----------



## Irfan Bhatti (Nov 5, 2015)

michelleyw said:


> I am in a similar situation as you, applied with 65 points with no work experience points claimed, co allocation was 20th of Oct, and haven't heard back from them since.


michelleyw; me too have the same timeline, applied as internal auditor with 65 points, invitation received on 07-09-2015, visa lodged on 02-10-2015, and co required doc completed on 12-11-2015 but no response yet. :confused2:


----------



## ravian720 (Oct 25, 2015)

Irfan Bhatti said:


> michelleyw; me too have the same timeline, applied as internal auditor with 65 points, invitation received on 07-09-2015, visa lodged on 02-10-2015, and co required doc completed on 12-11-2015 but no response yet. :confused2:


Same here .. Applied 16th sept , CO asked for additional docs on 28th oct. Also had to do a re-exam for Chest 502 on 30th Nov as i had TB treatment 15 years ago (First medical was on 29th sept) .. so far haven't heard anything but in the e-medical portal i had 3 pages coming on which the points were mentioned which the doctor asked me during the first checkup. But today it has been updated to one page just like my wife and daughter with Completed mentioned in front of all. So seems like work is going on .... i sense we ll have our results before xmas holidays...


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

rts said:


> 25 Sep 2015 - Visa Lodged


Congratulations what more information did the Co requested 2nd time? Was it still Brisbane Co?


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

Zrezwani said:


> You lodge your visa on 26/11/2015 and today 7/12/2015 co officer contact you
> So are you applying from India or some where else


India. Offshore applicant. yes i am surprised asw ell. I was hoping for another weeks time so could have hoped for Direct Grant.


----------



## Lissaness (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi everyone, I am a bit of a late comer but here's my story:

189 Invitation received on 7 Sept 2015, lodged on 25 Sept 2015, CO assigned on 30 October 2015 (lots of documents requested), submitted everything on 20 November 2015. Now we are waiting...

I applied as the main applicant with my husband as "spouse". 65 points.

I also had to submit the form of incorrect answers. In my application, I accidently said that my occupation is related to my nominated occupation (which it is not). Shouldn't be an issue since I did not claim work experience in the EOI and my points do not include any work experience points.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

samage said:


> Hi All,
> 
> CO requested some documents on 27th October. Partial documents provided on 23rd November (last day of given 28 days time) and asked him to extend my time interval for remaining document. On 3rd December I uploaded remaining document (PCC).
> 
> ...


It seems my CO on long vacations. Also hear Adelaid COs are slow...


----------



## Irfan Bhatti (Nov 5, 2015)

ravian720 said:


> Same here .. Applied 16th sept , CO asked for additional docs on 28th oct. Also had to do a re-exam for Chest 502 on 30th Nov as i had TB treatment 15 years ago (First medical was on 29th sept) .. so far haven't heard anything but in the e-medical portal i had 3 pages coming on which the points were mentioned which the doctor asked me during the first checkup. But today it has been updated to one page just like my wife and daughter with Completed mentioned in front of all. So seems like work is going on .... i sense we ll have our results before xmas holidays...


Good luck mate.


----------



## Irfan Bhatti (Nov 5, 2015)

samage said:


> Hi All,
> 
> CO requested some documents on 27th October. Partial documents provided on 23rd November (last day of given 28 days time) and asked him to extend my time interval for remaining document. On 3rd December I uploaded remaining document (PCC).
> 
> ...


----------



## vikram3151981 (Apr 27, 2015)

Got my grant today morning. Sorry for posting this update so late.

Many many thanks to all of you for your constant guidance and support.

Special thanks to KEEDA, GURUDEV & OZPUNJABI............

All the very best to all waiting for their golden email........... I am sure its on the way and will reach you very soon............


----------



## Ryansta (Sep 20, 2015)

vikram3151981 said:


> Got my grant today morning. Sorry for posting this update so late.
> 
> Many many thanks to all of you for your constant guidance and support.
> 
> ...


Congrats  
Where was your CO from?


----------



## vikram3151981 (Apr 27, 2015)

Ryansta said:


> Congrats
> Where was your CO from?


Thanks and my CO was from Brisbane.........


----------



## Ryansta (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks 

Sadly it seems Adelaide is on strike Haha


----------



## vikram3151981 (Apr 27, 2015)

Maybe the time taken for decision making differs from case to case.................. However you will get your grant soon....


----------



## Ryansta (Sep 20, 2015)

Yes I hope so  though in the last few weeks I haven't seen many(any?) grants from Adelaide


----------



## m0t0k0 (Oct 8, 2015)

vikram3151981 said:


> Thanks and my CO was from Brisbane.........


congrats mate!

my last contact was Nov 11, and I've responded by Nov 13 (form 80 and medicals) however still no reply from CO which is Brisbane too (by the way, I was contacted 3 times but always a different CO, though always from Brisbane).

did you have to send a followup email to CO?


----------



## kanuz (Nov 26, 2015)

Hello guys,

I have been assigned CO from Adelaide on 16th of Sep. I have uploaded all the documents (form 80 & 1221, PCC, Medicals) as requested by CO by 9th of Oct. Awaiting grant.

Can you please let me know whether I can call on 16th of Dec to the CO (It will be 3 months waiting period as I can understand from the immi website) ? If im not wrong the processing time is 3 months from the time CO has been allocated. Is it true or it is the three months from the time I have upload the documents. Your say on this please.

Cheers!

PTE : 20 Points, Total 65 Points - App lodged : 28 July 2015, CO allocation : 16 Sep 2015, Documents uploaded - 9 Oct, Awaiting grant


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ryansta said:


> Yes I hope so  though in the last few weeks I haven't seen many(any?) grants from Adelaide


If you look at the tracker, its pretty clear that they are clearing the backlog, loads of grants for those applied in August-July-June and now touching May-April guys.. (in that particular reverse order).


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi All,

Just thought i'd put this out there about Employment Verification.

Last Saturday, i received a mail from my HR that the Australian High Commission had sent them a mail requesting a few details about my employment in my company. This is in spite of submitting payslip from the day i joined, bank statement with the salary being credited, Joining Letter, All Promotion and Salary Increment letters and a detailed mail from my line manager.

What was strange is that they didn't contact my Manager who signed my letter, i mentioned all details of his in the letter and the contact didn't come from the CO either, it came from the High Commission in Delhi.

I contacted my Agent, he said that in a couple of discussion with other agents. All IT application from Hyderabad/Secundrabad will go through employment verification because of the rampant fraud employment certificates they found there.

It's quite frustrating too that the employment verification comes so late in the process. 

Anyway, so i reached out to my HR and informed her that this is a personal visa i'm applying for and that she replies to the High Commission promptly and share's her response with me before she says anything. This is because on the advice of my agent, that their could be miscommunication between the High Commission and the GSM.

She has in turn sent my details to a verification team and on their approval she will respond. But now this team works out of Chennai and they are off because of the floods. So it's been 4 days and she has not responded to the High Commission.

Anyway, i'll have to live with it till they are back. Just wanted to give you guys a heads up on this situation for better preparedness, if you are still waiting for your grant.


----------



## sipoflifein (Oct 21, 2015)

*No CO assigned from OCt 17*

Hi All,

I had applied for 189 Visa and uploaded all documents(apart from Medical and PCC) on OCt 17.
Am waiting for response from CO, but unfortunately there is no response yet.

Should I still wait or call ? I cannot decide whom to call also, as we will get to know the location of CO only after it gets assigned.

What can I do now apart from waiting ?


----------



## kanuz (Nov 26, 2015)

Hello guys,

can anyone share the contact number to enquire on 189 visa status. CO is from gsm adelaide team.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Adelaide COs on strike at all...not responding any email nor giving grant.



Regards


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

samage said:


> Adelaide COs on strike at all...not responding any email nor giving grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards


What is the source of this information about the strike?


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

kanuz said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> can anyone share the contact number to enquire on 189 visa status. CO is from gsm adelaide team.


hi kanuz,

here is the contact number: 
P: +61 7 3136 7000 (International) 
1800 720 656 (Australia)

You might have to wait awhile as there is a long queue for calls. Be ready with your application, passport and birthday details. 

They have said their SLA is 3 months since application but with the number of applicants that is hardly followed except for the few lucky ones who get direct grant after a month of applying. So let us know if you get any update. Good luck


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

By the way i sent an email asking for any update on my application a few days back. I noticed in their reply that they stated they will have reduced staff during the Christmas and New Year holiday period and their offices will be closed on the following days:

Friday 25 December 2015 
Monday 28 December 2015
Tuesday 29 December 2015
Friday 1 January 2016


----------



## kanuz (Nov 26, 2015)

Thank you Perthling, I shall give a call and see


----------



## falcon12345 (Nov 5, 2015)

95 days of visa lodgement without any update at all.. no CO assigned... I am not sure how the November applicants got the CO assigned and September still pending. It is quiet frustrating. as we are soon approaching Christmas I feel, I am afraid we need to wait for long..

I called the DIBP with the same boring answer we need to wait... The site clearly says the applications lodged till 14th September 2015 are allotted with case officer. I am not sure what is going on.. 

Is it normal to have a case unseen for 95 days?


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

falcon12345 said:


> 95 days of visa lodgement without any update at all.. no CO assigned... I am not sure how the November applicants got the CO assigned and September still pending. It is quiet frustrating. as we are soon approaching Christmas I feel, I am afraid we need to wait for long..
> 
> I called the DIBP with the same boring answer we need to wait... The site clearly says the applications lodged till 14th September 2015 are allotted with case officer. I am not sure what is going on..
> 
> Is it normal to have a case unseen for 95 days?


Hi Falcon,

when you called DIBP did they ask for your details or was it just a generic answer "please wait"? Some people have called them and were atleast informed that their case is in fact allotted a case officer.

There is a chance that you are in for a direct grant. A CO might have been assigned to your case and there have been cases where they don't inform the applicant, especially if no other document is needed (for example you have frontloaded your PCCs and medical).

The only way to know for sure is to call them up again and hope they will share more information this time around. Good luck


----------



## falcon12345 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi Perthling,

They didn't ask for any details. Only the standard information that I have to wait. I even told that in the DIBP site it says that CO is assigned for the cases lodged till 14th September. When I called last week, one lady told that my case was assigned CO in October sometime ( I never got any email) and later she was not sure what happened. She apologized and told me that something will happen this week. but so far no response.

you are very true. It depends on the person who is picking up the call. The one I spoke today just gave the standard response witout asking for me details even. 

Thanks a lot for your consoling and encouraging words. Btw, is it normal to have the case untouched for 95 days.

Regards
Falcon


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

falcon12345 said:


> Hi Perthling,
> 
> They didn't ask for any details. Only the standard information that I have to wait. I even told that in the DIBP site it says that CO is assigned for the cases lodged till 14th September. When I called last week, one lady told that my case was assigned CO in October sometime ( I never got any email) and later she was not sure what happened. She apologized and told me that something will happen this week. but so far no response.
> 
> ...


Haha not a problem, answering inquires here makes my waiting a little bearable. From recent applicants, usually it takes 1 - 1.5 months since application for CO contact. The bad side is after providing the requested documents most applicants have been told that it will take 4-8 weeks for the CO to get back to their file. So with or without CO contact, majority of people have been waiting a while some even more than the declared SLA of DIBP which is 3 months.

I'm guessing you already have a CO. It just depends on the workload of that CO on how fast he/she could finalize your application.

Have a look at this google document of applicants so you can see other people's timeline. After having a quick look, someone who lodged in July 16 got a direct grant (no CO contact) on November 16. That's about 123 days of waiting.

docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FbZvlgMTC54aMv2LVhtcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit?type=view&gid=379&f=true&colid0=22&filterstr0=India&sortcolid=-1&sortasc=true&rowsperpage=250#gid=271341765&vpid=A2


----------



## kanuz (Nov 26, 2015)

Hello guys,

I have called up the Immi office today to check on my visa status (189 Subclass) and she told me that the documents has been received and the CO will get back to you but can't say the time frame when it will be done. Asked to wait for a response.

I didn't speak to the CO, do you guys suggest to call them after a week to connect to the CO directly and get his views on my application?

PTE : 20 Points, Total 65 Points - App lodged : 28 July 2015, CO allocation : 16 Sep 2015, Documents uploaded - 9 Oct, Awaiting grant


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

kanuz said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have called up the Immi office today to check on my visa status (189 Subclass) and she told me that the documents has been received and the CO will get back to you but can't say the time frame when it will be done. Asked to wait for a response.
> 
> ...


You don't speak to your CO directly whoever answers the phone normally checks your details and let you know of any progress.


----------



## kanuz (Nov 26, 2015)

aah ok, thanks tt2  

lets wait then....


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi Guys, 

on 3rd of Dec, I was contacted by the skill officer to explain couple of gaps between job/education and updated CV (because of my recent job change). I sent him the required info on same day. Now just wondering, how much time CO will take to finalize my case. will she check back my case once 28 days are completed after this request?? Or any chances of getting something positive before that??

This is second time i have been contacted, first time it was by CO, requesting medical and stuff.

I called DIBP on 7th Dec, the guy said no further information required and i should check back after couple of weeks". Any one have faced the same issue???


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

hi zebust, how did the skill officer contact you? by phone or by email?.. unfortunately i havent been contacted by a skill officer so i dont't know how soon they will get back to you..

by the way i have a question for everyone, has anyone been on a bridging visa for example when your student visa expired and you went to say a temporary graduate visa you get a bridging visa right? did you declare that bridging visa in your visa application or form 80/1221 in the question where they ask 'any previous australian visas'? 

unfortunately i didnt write bridging visa in between my husband's first working holiday visa and second year holiday visa. do you think this matters? i completely forgot about it but apparently his 2nd WHV didnt get granted before his 1st WHV expired so he was on a bridging visa for a few days. Do you think i need to fill out that form for incorrect answers?

i didnt claim any points for work experience so im racking my brain where could i have gone wrong what is taking them so long to evaluate my application :/

Applied:Aug 17
CO contact: Oct 2 asking for husband's medical form 80 and form 1221
Request Complete: Oct 22


----------



## mikki88 (Nov 2, 2015)

falcon12345 said:


> 95 days of visa lodgement without any update at all.. no CO assigned... I am not sure how the November applicants got the CO assigned and September still pending. It is quiet frustrating. as we are soon approaching Christmas I feel, I am afraid we need to wait for long..
> 
> I called the DIBP with the same boring answer we need to wait... The site clearly says the applications lodged till 14th September 2015 are allotted with case officer. I am not sure what is going on..
> 
> Is it normal to have a case unseen for 95 days?


Same is happening with me..its been 94 days  no update so far..


----------



## mikki88 (Nov 2, 2015)

perthling said:


> By the way i sent an email asking for any update on my application a few days back. I noticed in their reply that they stated they will have reduced staff during the Christmas and New Year holiday period and their offices will be closed on the following days:
> 
> Friday 25 December 2015
> Monday 28 December 2015
> ...


Hi perthling, can you share DIBP email id where you raised your query.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mikki88 said:


> Same is happening with me..its been 94 days  no update so far..



Why wouldnt you call them?


----------



## mikki88 (Nov 2, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Why wouldnt you call them?


I called DIBP thrice, they give standard answer--your application is in process.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mikki88 said:


> I called DIBP thrice, they give standard answer--your application is in process.


Did you call after 90 days?


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

[email protected] and [email protected]









quys quick question, should i have declared bridging visa granted in between 1st working holiday visa and 2nd holiday visa in form 80 under the question "any previous australian visa"?..

or just declaring the 2 working holiday visas enough?..


----------



## kanuz (Nov 26, 2015)

Hello All,

I have uploaded all the documents requested by the CO. So do you think they will go for Employment Verification? And would the verification be there for dependent applicant?

CO requested : PCC, Medicals, Form 80 & 1221 . All provided. Waiting for the grant


----------



## mikki88 (Nov 2, 2015)

perthling said:


> [email protected] and [email protected] [


Hi perthling

I dont know if my CO is from adelaide or brisbane. should i send them my status query at gsm.allocated.? please suggest.


----------



## mikki88 (Nov 2, 2015)

kanuz said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have uploaded all the documents requested by the CO. So do you think they will go for Employment Verification? And would the verification be there for dependent applicant?
> 
> CO requested : PCC, Medicals, Form 80 & 1221 . All provided. Waiting for the grant


hi kanuz,

In my case they have initiated employment verification for myself (primary application) not for my dependent applicant as of now.


----------



## mikki88 (Nov 2, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Did you call after 90 days?


Yes i did call after 90 days but no clear response.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mikki88 said:


> Yes i did call after 90 days but no clear response.


Try to call 4 weeks later. In 90% of cases i have read - calls do not speed up the process. The only option is to call 4 weeks later.


----------



## mikki88 (Nov 2, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Try to call 4 weeks later. In 90% of cases i have read - calls do not speed up the process. The only option is to call 4 weeks later.


sure will follow this. thanks andreyx108b.


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

mikki88 said:


> perthling said:
> 
> 
> > [email protected] and [email protected] [
> ...


hi mikki88, yeah that should be enough. that's the email the processing officer used to reply back to my email, even though they were'nt the original CO that initially contacted me for more documents. I'm guessing it's accessible to both Adelaide and Brisbane team.

Just be concise in your email. Indicate your complete name, TRN, passport and date of birth clearly so that whoever sees the email can track down your case immediately and give you some update or answer your questions. I got a reply after 7 days. good luck


----------



## kanuz (Nov 26, 2015)

Hello Mikki,

Thanks for the reply. Do you think after requesting for the following documents, do they initiate Emp verification for primary applicant?

CO requested : PCC, Medicals, Form 80 & 1221 . All provided. Waiting for the grant


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kanuz said:


> Hello Mikki, Thanks for the reply. Do you think after requesting for the following documents, do they initiate Emp verification for primary applicant? CO requested : PCC, Medicals, Form 80 & 1221 . All provided. Waiting for the grant


They do. 

These are compulsory docs... Well pcc and meds and... 80 & 1221 are semi-compulsory.


----------



## kanuz (Nov 26, 2015)

ok..thanks Andrey


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

No one can tell for sure WHEN Employment Verification is initiated by DIBP.

As we have seen many cases where they have initiated Emp Verification before asking for additional documents and vise versa.




kanuz said:


> Hello Mikki,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Do you think after requesting for the following documents, do they initiate Emp verification for primary applicant?
> 
> CO requested : PCC, Medicals, Form 80 & 1221 . All provided. Waiting for the grant


----------



## kanuz (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks Jeetendra


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> No one can tell for sure WHEN Employment Verification is initiated by DIBP.
> 
> As we have seen many cases where they have initiated Emp Verification before asking for additional documents and vise versa.


I agree,

I was not asked for any documents and yet after 33 days from CO assignment (not date of lodge) i came to know they were doing an employment verification through the High Commission in Delhi.


----------



## kanuz (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks Kenny


----------



## abdallah.elarosy (Oct 1, 2015)

Dears,
the C.O sent request for more docs on 31 oct. and i have submitted it on 1 nov. but till now i got no reply or any feedback yet!!! is that normal or do i have to start worrying especially that 3 months have passed since i first submitted in September


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

abdallah.elarosy said:


> Dears,
> the C.O sent request for more docs on 31 oct. and i have submitted it on 1 nov. but till now i got no reply or any feedback yet!!! is that normal or do i have to start worrying especially that 3 months have passed since i first submitted in September





What CO request from me I provided and attached. In "Application mailbox" only CO request correspondence is attached but there is no reference of my email reply? 

Can we able to know that our email reply received them and available in our immiaccount correspondences ??
OR how they confirming on phone that required information provided by us??

As I have also received email requiring more info from Skill support dept other than CO requested information. I replied Skill support required information but I did not receive any feedback.

I hardly remember if anyone Semptember applicant received Grant or email reply in last few passing days. All COs seems getting ready for Christmas and new year preparation instead of working on our file.



Many regards,


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

kenny_lowe23 said:


> I agree,
> 
> I was not asked for any documents and yet after 33 days from CO assignment (not date of lodge) i came to know they were doing an employment verification through the High Commission in Delhi.


Hi, 

Which document did you submit to prove your work experience: statutory declaration or letter on company's letter head?


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

mahajanakhil1985 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Which document did you submit to prove your work experience: statutory declaration or letter on company's letter head?


How did u come to know about the employment verification? And which way did they verified it?


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

mahajanakhil1985 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Which document did you submit to prove your work experience: statutory declaration or letter on company's letter head?


I submitted a letter from my manager in the letter head, offer letter, promotion and salary revision letter, payslips for all months i worked with the company, bank statement showing the transactions and Form 16 (income tax).


But still it came for verification.


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

Sahiledge said:


> How did u come to know about the employment verification? And which way did they verified it?


My HR and Manager informed me.

The DIBP sent it to the High Commission in Delhi and they sent it to my HR via email.


----------



## Nidhineng (Feb 9, 2015)

mikki88 said:


> I called DIBP thrice, they give standard answer--your application is in process.


Hey Mikki,

It is pretty much the same for me. It has been 93 days since I lodged the visa. I called them today and all I got were many vague answers, nothing precise or concrete! 

It seems like the CO has not looked back at the file. I asked him about the case loads and current processing times. He goes like- the period prior to Xmas is always busy..blah blah..

To cut it short, all he essentially told me was to wait!:noidea:


----------



## mikki88 (Nov 2, 2015)

perthling said:


> hi mikki88, yeah that should be enough. that's the email the processing officer used to reply back to my email, even though they were'nt the original CO that initially contacted me for more documents. I'm guessing it's accessible to both Adelaide and Brisbane team.
> 
> Just be concise in your email. Indicate your complete name, TRN, passport and date of birth clearly so that whoever sees the email can track down your case immediately and give you some update or answer your questions. I got a reply after 7 days. good luck


sure thanks so much for the help and guidance.


----------



## mikki88 (Nov 2, 2015)

Nidhineng said:


> Hey Mikki,
> 
> It is pretty much the same for me. It has been 93 days since I lodged the visa. I called them today and all I got were many vague answers, nothing precise or concrete!
> 
> ...


Hi nidhieng,

They gave me the same excuse--CO has not looked back at my file since November. I heard from my seniors that they look back at all such cases before end of the month. This time end of month would be till Dec 24,2015. Lets hope for the best!


----------



## MohitNandwani (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi All,

I got my invite on 7/09/2015 and lodged my visa on 16/10/2015 but still there is no contact from CO but I have seen similar cases like mine where CO is assigned in 10 days or so . 

Please can anyone provide me mail id and contact number where I can get the status of my case ?

Visa Type : 189
Points : 60
Subclass - 189 | Software Engineer - 261313
All Documents updated : 6 Nov 2015


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

MohitNandwani said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my invite on 7/09/2015 and lodged my visa on 16/10/2015 but still there is no contact from CO but I have seen similar cases like mine where CO is assigned in 10 days or so .
> 
> ...


I believe that you clicked on Request Complete button after uploading all documents.


----------



## MohitNandwani (Mar 19, 2015)

mahajanakhil1985 said:


> I believe that you clicked on Request Complete button after uploading all documents.


I don't remember clicking any request complete button but i am getting this message on account :
Important information
This application has been received by the department and will be assessed.

Please ensure you have attached all required supporting documentation. Failure to do so may result in delays in processing. Please refer to the ‘Attach documents’ link on the left hand side of this page.


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

MohitNandwani said:


> mahajanakhil1985 said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that you clicked on Request Complete button after uploading all documents.
> ...



Exactly the same for me

Same message 
No complete button


----------



## mikki88 (Nov 2, 2015)

mahajanakhil1985 said:


> I believe that you clicked on Request Complete button after uploading all documents.


Hi Mahajanakhil,

Request complete button is applicable in case CO has asked for any additional documents.


----------



## mikki88 (Nov 2, 2015)

kanuz said:


> Hello Mikki,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Do you think after requesting for the following documents, do they initiate Emp verification for primary applicant?
> 
> CO requested : PCC, Medicals, Form 80 & 1221 . All provided. Waiting for the grant


Hi Kanuz,

Can't say anything. CO has not yet contacted me. I came to know from my HR that they have done emp verification in my case.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Guys,

I have one query, While submitting my wife PCC I noticed that one spelling of her family name (2nd name) was missing. Rest all information were on whole PCC were correct including ID number and Passport number, picture etc. 
CO can make object? as this was Offshore PCC, Should i request another PCC from my own country as i am living away or no need ???


expert opinion please or any experience.


Regards,


----------



## MohitNandwani (Mar 19, 2015)

ali_a_bayoumi said:


> Exactly the same for me
> 
> Same message
> No complete button


Please can anyone provide me mail id and contact number where I can get the status of my case ?


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

MohitNandwani said:


> ali_a_bayoumi said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly the same for me
> ...



For your visa status
You can check from your immiaccount

On the left side panel 
You will find 
Visa application status 

Click on this and you will see your status on your right hand side


----------



## Reno18 (Aug 9, 2015)

Hey Guys!! Finally received my Grant!! So excited! 

For those who haven't received it yet, be patient your time will come! Hang in there


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​

Kindly share your timeline/points score.




Reno18 said:


> Hey Guys!! Finally received my Grant!! So excited!
> 
> For those who haven't received it yet, be patient your time will come! Hang in there


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

Reno18 said:


> Hey Guys!! Finally received my Grant!! So excited!
> 
> For those who haven't received it yet, be patient your time will come! Hang in there


congratulation ... did you receive it today?


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

mikki88 said:


> Hi Mahajanakhil,
> 
> Request complete button is applicable in case CO has asked for any additional documents.


Is it not Information Provided button?


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

mikki88 said:


> Hi Kanuz,
> 
> Can't say anything. CO has not yet contacted me. I came to know from my HR that they have done emp verification in my case.


Can you put your timelines in your signature?

Also, can you please let us know the document that you provided to prove your work ex? Was it statutory declaration or letter on company's letterhead?

I think that the people who provided letter on company's letterhead are getting processed quickly because they are less likely to undergo employment verification? Had I known this, I would have made attempts to get work ex on company letterhead.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mahajanakhil1985 said:


> Can you put your timelines in your signature? Also, can you please let us know the document that you provided to prove your work ex? Was it statutory declaration or letter on company's letterhead? I think that the people who provided letter on company's letterhead are getting processed quickly because they are less likely to undergo employment verification? Had I known this, I would have made attempts to get work ex on company letterhead.


That's not really a case, letterhead or SD - both undergo verification.


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> That's not really a case, letterhead or SD - both undergo verification.


From what I have observed about people who received direct grants, they submitted work ex proof on company letter head. I am yet to come across a person who has claimed points for work ex by giving SD as proof and who has received direct grant.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mahajanakhil1985 said:


> From what I have observed about people who received direct grants, they submitted work ex proof on company letter head. I am yet to come across a person who has claimed points for work ex by giving SD as proof and who has received direct grant.


Can you please point me to any case where in case of providing a full set of employment documents - a CO asked for anything extra because of SD was used as reference document? It would be interesting to know why this happened..

I have seen direct grants for SD without any sort of verification, and with letterheads where verification was conducted


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Can you please point me to any case where in case of providing a full set of employment documents - a CO asked for anything extra because of SD was used as reference document? It would be interesting to know why this happened..
> 
> I have seen direct grants for SD without any sort of verification, and with letterheads where verification was conducted


Andrey, sorry, you got me wrong. What I mean to say is that SD is external document and is more prone to verification. That's what I have observed after asking people who have just received direct grants in a span of 2-3 weeks after lodging visa- they all submitted work ex proof on company letter head.

I think when I used the word "Direct Grant", it created misunderstanding. I should not have used it.

Also, I did not mean to say that CO would ask for more documents if SD is submitted. I meant to mention that SD could undergo verification for genuineness from company HR.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Is it possible to receive Grant on weekend like Saturday and Sunday.?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

samage said:


> Is it possible to receive Grant on weekend like Saturday and Sunday.?


Yes. Quite regularly, usually sats.


----------



## mikki88 (Nov 2, 2015)

mahajanakhil1985 said:


> Can you put your timelines in your signature?
> 
> Also, can you please let us know the document that you provided to prove your work ex? Was it statutory declaration or letter on company's letterhead?
> 
> I think that the people who provided letter on company's letterhead are getting processed quickly because they are less likely to undergo employment verification? Had I known this, I would have made attempts to get work ex on company letterhead.


Hi mahajanakhil,

Please find below my timelines. I had attached all documents related to work ex: latest salary slips, hike letter, offer letter, latest form16, employer reference letter on company's letterhead.

Sub-class : 189 | ANZSCO Code : 261312 | Points : 60 | Invite : 07 Sept 2015 | Visa Lodged: 07 Sept 2015 | All Docs including Form 80/1221/PCC : 07 Sep | Grant Date : Awaited :noidea:


----------



## mikki88 (Nov 2, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> That's not really a case, letterhead or SD - both undergo verification.


Right


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

mikki88 said:


> Hi mahajanakhil,
> 
> Please find below my timelines. I had attached all documents related to work ex: latest salary slips, hike letter, offer letter, latest form16, employer reference letter on company's letterhead.
> 
> Sub-class : 189 | ANZSCO Code : 261312 | Points : 60 | Invite : 07 Sept 2015 | Visa Lodged: 07 Sept 2015 | All Docs including Form 80/1221/PCC : 07 Sep | Grant Date : Awaited :noidea:


Thanks Mikki. So, Andrey was right. SD or letterhead both can undergo verification.


----------



## Reno18 (Aug 9, 2015)

shrif said:


> congratulation ... did you receive it today?


Thank you! It was on the 11th Dec. But just remembered to post it here


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Reno18 said:


> Thank you! It was on the 11th Dec. But just remembered to post it here


Congrats! What's your visa lodged date? And which CO team?


----------



## mikki88 (Nov 2, 2015)

any grants today?


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Toady I got CO Assigned asking for KSA PCC and some other documents which are already uploaded before.

FS 489 - NSW 70 points
2631 Computer Network Professionals
ACS: 09/06/2015
EOI Submitted: 12/10/2015
Invited: 23/10/2015
Health Declaration: 05/11/2015
PPC: 06/11/2015
Visa Lodged: 24/11/2015
Upfront Doc Uploaded: 24/11/2015
CO :14/12/2015
Visa Grant


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

mikki88 said:


> any grants today?


Hi Mikki

Looks like there are a few, but none from September yet...

Any idea what time of the day IST, do the grants come through?


----------



## Nav1980 (Nov 10, 2015)

Ist morning 6:30 or afternoon 11


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

Nav1980 said:


> Ist morning 6:30 or afternoon 11


Thanks Nav...

Have you received your grant yet? what's your timeline like?


----------



## Jagmohan40 (Jun 14, 2015)

Friends ...how much time is taken by DIBP to reply to a follow up mail?


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

Jagmohan40 said:


> Friends ...how much time is taken by DIBP to reply to a follow up mail?


I sent a mail on 21st november...still no reply...Calling them is better...if it's urgent


----------



## Ryansta (Sep 20, 2015)

No news for me from the CO. Anything I ask my agent he says we just need to wait, worst agent on earth(so many hold ups from their side and they supposed to the the professionals)  I am beyond frustrated! This process is really horrible.


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

Ryansta said:


> No news for me from the CO. Anything I ask my agent he says we just need to wait, worst agent on earth(so many hold ups from their side and they supposed to the the professionals)  I am beyond frustrated! This process is really horrible.


Quite alot of us feel that way Ryan...Especially when some people are so lucky to get their grant within a few days...

Don't lose hope though and try to distract yourself from this as much as possible...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Quite alot of us feel that way Ryan...Especially when some people are so lucky to get their grant within a few days... Don't lose hope though and try to distract yourself from this as much as possible...


Guys, sine are waiting for 300+ days... I know 2 guys who are waiting since 2013... So.. Hopefully we will be lucky


----------



## Ryansta (Sep 20, 2015)

I understand there is always someone waiting longer, what is annoying is WHY. Why are certain cases handle quicker than others. If someone has waited 2 years I feel sorry for them, but it doesn't really change anything for me.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ryansta said:


> I understand there is always someone waiting longer, what is annoying is WHY. Why are certain cases handle quicker than others. If someone has waited 2 years I feel sorry for them, but it doesn't really change anything for me.


Its random pick for external security checks. 

Question why has a good answer: for our long term secure life in Australia - the chances of some a** ***** getting in is greatly reduced by this checks.


----------



## Jagmohan40 (Jun 14, 2015)

Ryansta said:


> No news for me from the CO. Anything I ask my agent he says we just need to wait, worst agent on earth(so many hold ups from their side and they supposed to the the professionals)  I am beyond frustrated! This process is really horrible.


Is he MARA registered agent?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

andreyx108b said:


> Its random pick for external security checks.
> 
> Question why has a good answer: for our long term secure life in Australia - the chances of some a** ***** getting in is greatly reduced by this checks.


That's a good way to look at it I suppose. Definitely don't want questionable characters to be let inside a country where we're hoping to reside permanently.


----------



## mikki88 (Nov 2, 2015)

kenny_lowe23 said:


> I sent a mail on 21st november...still no reply...Calling them is better...if it's urgent


Hi Kenny,

pls share the email id of DIBP.


----------



## Ryansta (Sep 20, 2015)

Yes the agent is MARA registered. I can't imagine they spend 90 days checking the applications for security, there are a lot of applications and it takes long to process yes but What I dislike is people with all their info uploaded are asked to wait, while there is no real queue created. People who applied/lodge after can be processed before. It's obviously no one's fault, it's just my entire life is on hold. The people I've paid money to are not giving any indications nor offering to call or email or request any form of information.


----------



## mikki88 (Nov 2, 2015)

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Hi Mikki
> 
> Looks like there are a few, but none from September yet...
> 
> Any idea what time of the day IST, do the grants come through?


Hi Kenny,

You can't say anything. One of friend received his grant at 5:30pm IST.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mikki88 said:


> Hi Kenny, You can't say anything. One of friend received his grant at 5:30pm IST.


Few today on the tracker


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

mikki88 said:


> Hi Kenny,
> 
> pls share the email id of DIBP.


[email protected]


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

CO requested documents on 27October. I responded on 22-November and clicked information provided button. Final remaining document uploaded on 4th December. Sent emails replies too.

Since CO First contact 27th October, 49days till day passed but no body bother to respond or reply my email.... Since loadged 87 days gone already.

Frustrating behaviour.


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

kenny_lowe23 said:


> [email protected]


Hi Kenny, just saw your signature. Can you please tell how your employment was verified?


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

mahajanakhil1985 said:


> kenny_lowe23 said:
> 
> 
> > [email protected]
> ...


The DIBP reached out to my HR via email, through the Australian High Commision in Delhi, requesting a few details about my employment. 

They also attached my reference letter in the mail to the HR, which was signed by my manager.

Details were to confirm my employment, DOB, employee ID, salary, joining date, employment status, job description and designation


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

samage said:


> CO requested documents on 27October. I responded on 22-November and clicked information provided button. Final remaining document uploaded on 4th December. Sent emails replies too.
> 
> Since CO First contact 27th October, 49days till day passed but no body bother to respond or reply my email.... Since loadged 87 days gone already.
> 
> Frustrating behaviour.


Not to worry Bru, i'm sure they are looking into it...you are not alone in this...

I also think since you sent all documents finally on 4th December, from that day you have to wait 28 days for them to revert. I don't think they work on it if you send partial information.

I suggest wait 28 days from 4th December and then give them a buzz or drop a mail.


----------



## falcon12345 (Nov 5, 2015)

Friends,

Finally got my gloden grant letter today. The most awaited one (101 days since visa lodgement without any contact from CO or update). Dont know how all the frustration and sadness turned out to be a pleasure with that email. Thanks to the almighty and all the friends here who helped me and boosted when I was down. Wish all of you to get the grant soon.

Regards
Falcon


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

falcon12345 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Finally got my gloden grant letter today. The most awaited one (101 days since visa lodgement without any contact from CO or update). Dont know how all the frustration and sadness turned out to be a pleasure with that email. Thanks to the almighty and all the friends here who helped me and boosted when I was down. Wish all of you to get the grant soon.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!

Please do post your timeline


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

falcon12345 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Finally got my gloden grant letter today. The most awaited one (101 days since visa lodgement without any contact from CO or update). Dont know how all the frustration and sadness turned out to be a pleasure with that email. Thanks to the almighty and all the friends here who helped me and boosted when I was down. Wish all of you to get the grant soon.
> 
> ...


Congrats!! So you must've lodged roundabout 5th Sep?

Do you know if any verification was done? Did you call them while waiting?


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

kenny_lowe23 said:


> The DIBP reached out to my HR via email, through the Australian High Commision in Delhi, requesting a few details about my employment.
> 
> They also attached my reference letter in the mail to the HR, which was signed by my manager.
> 
> Details were to confirm my employment, DOB, employee ID, salary, joining date, employment status, job description and designation


Good luck, mate!


----------



## kanuz (Nov 26, 2015)

Hello Samage,

In my case, App submitted on 28 July, CO allocated on 16 Sep, documents uploaded on 9 Oct. Still waiting for the golden email. Imagine the total days that I am waiting for (


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

falcon12345 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Finally got my gloden grant letter today. The most awaited one (101 days since visa lodgement without any contact from CO or update). Dont know how all the frustration and sadness turned out to be a pleasure with that email. Thanks to the almighty and all the friends here who helped me and boosted when I was down. Wish all of you to get the grant soon.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Bru...Please could you share your timeline.


----------



## Irfan Bhatti (Nov 5, 2015)

falcon12345 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Finally got my gloden grant letter today. The most awaited one (101 days since visa lodgement without any contact from CO or update). Dont know how all the frustration and sadness turned out to be a pleasure with that email. Thanks to the almighty and all the friends here who helped me and boosted when I was down. Wish all of you to get the grant soon.
> 
> ...


Congratulations and have a great journey ahead. 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdallah.elarosy (Oct 1, 2015)

falcon12345 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Finally got my gloden grant letter today. The most awaited one (101 days since visa lodgement without any contact from CO or update). Dont know how all the frustration and sadness turned out to be a pleasure with that email. Thanks to the almighty and all the friends here who helped me and boosted when I was down. Wish all of you to get the grant soon.
> 
> ...


congrats  did they ask you to go to the embassy to get the visa or just print the visa online ?
best of luck


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps...falcon12345 |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​




falcon12345 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Finally got my gloden grant letter today. The most awaited one (101 days since visa lodgement without any contact from CO or update). Dont know how all the frustration and sadness turned out to be a pleasure with that email. Thanks to the almighty and all the friends here who helped me and boosted when I was down. Wish all of you to get the grant soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

kanuz said:


> Hello Samage,
> 
> In my case, App submitted on 28 July, CO allocated on 16 Sep, documents uploaded on 9 Oct. Still waiting for the golden email. Imagine the total days that I am waiting for (


I understand, altleast somebody should reply that or ask for more clarifications if they needed.


----------



## mikki88 (Nov 2, 2015)

100th day today! No update so far


----------



## michelleyw (Sep 4, 2015)

Dear all,

I received the golden mail this morning!!  All the best people~ I hope it shall be soon for all of you too!


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

michelleyw said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I received the golden mail this morning!!  All the best people~ I hope it shall be soon for all of you too!


Many congrats. 
Please share your timelines.


----------



## michelleyw (Sep 4, 2015)

gd2015 said:


> Many congrats.
> Please share your timelines.


There you go,

Visa Lodged: 9th September 2015
CO Contact: 20th October 2015
Visa Grant: 16th December 2015
IED: 21st August 2016 2016


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations and its time to update your Signature timeline  !




michelleyw said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I received the golden mail this morning!!  All the best people~ I hope it shall be soon for all of you too!


----------



## kanuz (Nov 26, 2015)

Yes Samage. Lets wait.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

michelleyw said:


> Dear all, I received the golden mail this morning!!  All the best people~ I hope it shall be soon for all of you too!


Congrats!!!


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

michelleyw said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I received the golden mail this morning!!  All the best people~ I hope it shall be soon for all of you too!


Congratulations Michelle


----------



## joshir (Aug 4, 2015)

Dear All,

I also received my grant this morning.

Timelines are in my updated signature..

Thanks to all of you on this forum for your valuable help and advice.

Regards,
Rajdeep.


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

joshir said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I also received my grant this morning.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Bru....which GSM?


----------



## Irfan Bhatti (Nov 5, 2015)

Congratulations joshir and Michelle 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

michelleyw said:


> There you go,
> 
> Visa Lodged: 9th September 2015
> CO Contact: 20th October 2015
> ...


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

joshir said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I also received my grant this morning.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

congrats guys!


----------



## amazingaus (May 27, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Got my grant finally today. 

Thanks for all your help!

28/4/2015 - EOI Submitted (60 points) 261312
7/9/2015 - Invitation Received
10/9/2015 - Visa Applied, all docs submitted except form 80
22/10/2015 - CO Assignment (GSM Adelaide) and requested for documents
23/10/2015 - Form 80 Submitted
16/12/2015 - Grant


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

amazingaus said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got my grant finally today.
> 
> ...


Congrats,

Great to see September applicants getting grants..!!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps ..... *amazingaus* & *joshir* !!!






amazingaus said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got my grant finally today.
> 
> ...





joshir said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I also received my grant this morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ryansta (Sep 20, 2015)

Congratulations guys  so happy for all of you!!!


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

Congratulations to all the new grant getters.

while here, 

91st day. still waiting....


----------



## mikki88 (Nov 2, 2015)

joshir said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I also received my grant this morning.
> 
> ...


Hi Joshir,

Congratulations.  how many points you claimed for work experience? did they do any employment verification?


----------



## mikki88 (Nov 2, 2015)

michelleyw said:


> There you go,
> 
> Visa Lodged: 9th September 2015
> CO Contact: 20th October 2015
> ...


Hey michelleyw,

Congratulations. how many points you claimed for work experience? did they do any employment verification?


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

Any grants for September applicants here?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

ash36 said:


> Any grants for September applicants here?


Yes I think there were 2 or 3 already today. Check the 189 visa lodge gang thread.


----------



## MohitNandwani (Mar 19, 2015)

kasi.maddula said:


> Hi,
> 
> I too made this error, i just checked my application after seeing your post. Let me know what CO is says about this if at all he is asking anything related to this. Its just crazy to find out this kind of errors.



HI Your case seems like mine still waiting for CO to get allocated .
I submitted my visa on 16th Oct 2015 . ANY pointers ?

EOI invite : 7th Sept
Visa filed : 16th oct 
CO ?????


----------



## MohitNandwani (Mar 19, 2015)

nobitajenius said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have applied for 189 on 17 September.
> 
> ...



HI Your case seems like mine still waiting for CO to get allocated .
I submitted my visa on 16th Oct 2015 . ANY pointers ?

EOI invite : 7th Sept
Visa filed : 16th oct 
CO ?????


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

MohitNandwani said:


> HI Your case seems like mine still waiting for CO to get allocated .
> I submitted my visa on 16th Oct 2015 . ANY pointers ?
> 
> EOI invite : 7th Sept
> ...


Hi,

I am still waiting as my wife's health clearance is not given due to prolonged additional tests...hope everything will be sorted out quickly.

I see most of the Sep applicants getting their grants. Good Luck to you.


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

successfully started 8th week after CO contact, trying to stay positive. all the best to others too who are waiting


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi all,

One query please, I have uploaded my wife PCC on 4th december which having small error i.e. One spell of her family name was missed while Police issue her PCC Sbut rest all informations including her ID number, Passport number and date of birth was correct. Picture was also displaced.

I had doubt that CO may make an objection on her spell missing. So I got corrected her PCC from my country now, her missing spelling now available but no change in PCC date and reference number.
Should I upload newly received ?? or Already uploaded is okay if CO has any query let him ask again???


Please expert opinion.


----------



## Fahad_Rajput (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi everyone,
I need some information. I want to apply for visa subclass 189. I have double masters one from Pakistan and second from United Kingdom. I have 2 question.

1) I submitted my documents for Vetassess Assesstment on 21 September 2015 and they took my money after one month on 21 October 2015, since then I am waiting for reply is it normal? And how long they take?

2) I will turn 33 in next month does it reduce my points? Or If I get positive reply from Vetassess before my birthday so can I get full points for age? 

Every little help appreciate.

Thanks

Fahad


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

Fahad_Rajput said:


> Hi everyone,
> I need some information. I want to apply for visa subclass 189. I have double masters one from Pakistan and second from United Kingdom. I have 2 question.
> 
> 1) I submitted my documents for Vetassess Assesstment on 21 September 2015 and they took my money after one month on 21 October 2015, since then I am waiting for reply is it normal? And how long they take?
> ...



Your age will be considered at time of invitation not Vetassess assessment 

By turning 33 you are losing 5 points

Wish you all the best


----------



## joshir (Aug 4, 2015)

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Congratulations Bru....which GSM?


Hey thanks Kenny,

Bro, it is GSM Brisbane.

Regards,
Rajdeep.


----------



## joshir (Aug 4, 2015)

mikki88 said:


> Hi Joshir,
> 
> Congratulations.  how many points you claimed for work experience? did they do any employment verification?


Hi Mikki88,

I am not aware if they did any employment verification..but yes as posted previously, I did get a call from the Australian High Commission here in Singapore to verify that I am indeed in Singapore and employed with my current employer.

Hope that helps..

Regards,
Rajdeep.


----------



## ravian720 (Oct 25, 2015)

joshir said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I also received my grant this morning.
> 
> ...


Awesome

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## ravian720 (Oct 25, 2015)

michelleyw said:


> There you go,
> 
> Visa Lodged: 9th September 2015
> CO Contact: 20th October 2015
> ...


Many congrats

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## prasad2529 (Jul 11, 2015)

Any Grants today?


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

???


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Have not seen a single one...


----------



## muktadirgpb (Oct 5, 2014)

*Feeling bored*

Just have a Phone conversation with gsm people. Response as usual....."under process, may be you can here within one or two weeks, we are too busy, blah blah blah". 


189(Onshore) | Agricultural Scientist | 60 pts | EOI 15/7/15 | Invite 7/9/15 | Visa Applied 16/09/105 | CO contact : 28/10/2015 -GSM Adelaide Requested Form 80, 1221 and CV | Request Completed : 9/11/2015 | Grant : Waiting.............


----------



## ohtea (Aug 5, 2015)

prasad2529 said:


> Any Grants today?


They do not work on the weekends.


----------



## ohtea (Aug 5, 2015)

We got our visa!

I called Adelaide on Friday to explain it had nearly been 8 weeks since CO contact. I said I had been previously advised of the delay in processing and advised to call after 8 weeks to check the status. She took my details to check my file and agreed I had been waiting a while and said she would email the CO about my case.

...and now today, we got our grant 

Good luck to everyone else still waiting!

__________________
Visa: *189 - Skilled Independent*
ANZSCO Code: *252411* (Occupational Therapist)
Skills Assessment: *21st November 2014*
IELTS: *9th May 2015, 8 overall* (R: 8.5, L: 8.5, W: 8, S: 9)
Defacto Partner's IELTS: *9th May 2015, 7 overall* (R: 8, L: 8, W: 7, S: 8.5)
Health Checks: *2nd July 2015*
EOI Submitted: *7th July 2015 with 60 points*
Invitation to Lodge: *7th September 2015*
Visa Lodged: *19th September 2015*
Case Officer Assigned: *26th October 2015* (Adelaide)
Police Checks: *7th November 2015* (mine & partner's)
Request Completed: *13th November 2015*
Grant: *21st December 2015*
Permanent move: *March 2016*

_ImmiTracker updated_


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

samage said:


> Hi all,
> 
> One query please, I have uploaded my wife PCC on 4th december which having small error i.e. One spell of her family name was missed while Police issue her PCC Sbut rest all informations including her ID number, Passport number and date of birth was correct. Picture was also displaced.
> 
> ...


any feedback ??


----------



## Ryansta (Sep 20, 2015)

ohtea said:


> We got our visa!
> 
> I called Adelaide on Friday to explain it had nearly been 8 weeks since CO contact. I said I had been previously advised of the delay in processing and advised to call after 8 weeks to check the status. She took my details to check my file and agreed I had been waiting a while and said she would email the CO about my case.
> 
> ...


After reading this I decided to call. Sadly they had looked at my case today and decided they requested more documents. I am so devastated, I wanted my new year to start with this behind me to plan for my future. I am not yet sure what they have requested as they emailed my agent. They will only relook at my case January 19th as the earliest date


----------



## ravian720 (Oct 25, 2015)

Ryansta said:


> After reading this I decided to call. Sadly they had looked at my case today and decided they requested more documents. I am so devastated, I wanted my new year to start with this behind me to plan for my future. I am not yet sure what they have requested as they emailed my agent. They will only relook at my case January 19th as the earliest date


Have they requested any docs earlier as well?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryansta (Sep 20, 2015)

Yes they did, which is why I am so annoyed. It's either the agent that's messed up or they just felt like wasting my time. On the 27th October they requested documents. Nothing till today, but they decide to ask for more now.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ryansta said:


> Yes they did, which is why I am so annoyed. It's either the agent that's messed up or they just felt like wasting my time. On the 27th October they requested documents. Nothing till today, but they decide to ask for more now.


Did they request documents you have already uploaded?


----------



## ravian720 (Oct 25, 2015)

Ryansta said:


> Yes they did, which is why I am so annoyed. It's either the agent that's messed up or they just felt like wasting my time. On the 27th October they requested documents. Nothing till today, but they decide to ask for more now.


Seems like i should also expect the same as they requested me mine n wife's birth certificate employment slips bank statments and deposit slips of employer on 28th oct. ... time to expect more work for docs rather than a grant  

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryansta (Sep 20, 2015)

The lady on the phone couldn't tell me what they requested, just that my agent has received an email for more documents. They only open at 9am(hopefully, not sure if they are closed for the holidays). I will call them when they open.


----------



## kuldeep2319 (Nov 30, 2015)

Congratulations to you... have a great celebrations.... Christmas Gift from Santa


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ryansta said:


> The lady on the phone couldn't tell me what they requested, just that my agent has received an email for more documents. They only open at 9am(hopefully, not sure if they are closed for the holidays). I will call them when they open.


Confirm this with your agent. He might have forgotten to upload something important.


----------



## Irfan Bhatti (Nov 5, 2015)

ohtea said:


> We got our visa!
> 
> I called Adelaide on Friday to explain it had nearly been 8 weeks since CO contact. I said I had been previously advised of the delay in processing and advised to call after 8 weeks to check the status. She took my details to check my file and agreed I had been waiting a while and said she would email the CO about my case.
> 
> ...



Congratulations, so calling card works for you. have a great time ahead.


----------



## ravian720 (Oct 25, 2015)

Irfan Bhatti said:


> Congratulations, so calling card works for you. have a great time ahead.


You can use skype credit too i guess to call them if calling cards arent working .... 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ravian720 said:


> You can use skype credit too i guess to call them if calling cards arent working .... Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



Hehehe)

I thought he meant "calling card" as in "lucky card" he or she served... ahhhaa)))


----------



## ravian720 (Oct 25, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Hehehe)
> 
> I thought he meant "calling card" as in "lucky card" he or she served... ahhhaa)))


Lol  

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryansta (Sep 20, 2015)

The CO requested that I logon to the Pearson website and send my results from there rather than the document they request initially. What an absolute waste of time


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ryansta said:


> The CO requested that I logon to the Pearson website and send my results from there rather than the document they request initially. What an absolute waste of time


This is quite a common issue. 

The PTE test document, does not allow them to verify authenticity of the result, therefore it is essential to go on to the persons web-site and send the result to Department of Immigration and Border Protection.

Just to encourage you a bit - I've seen cases when after PTE test result was sent via pearsons web-site - the grant came within few days. 

Good luck


----------



## Ryansta (Sep 20, 2015)

Ok cool thanks. It's annoying that it's common but my agents, once again, doesn't inform me before hand.


----------



## Irfan Bhatti (Nov 5, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Hehehe)
> 
> I thought he meant "calling card" as in "lucky card" he or she served... ahhhaa)))


You got it andry... I mean lucky card... Lolz ravian 😂

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## prasad2529 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hello Experts,

I have received my grant today. Woke up to surprise email from CO. Thank you everyone for the support. Details in my signature.......


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

prasad2529 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I have received my grant today. Woke up to surprise email from CO. Thank you everyone for the support. Details in my signature.......


Congrats mate.... Hope my Grant is there around the corner.....


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

prasad2529 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I have received my grant today. Woke up to surprise email from CO. Thank you everyone for the support. Details in my signature.......


Congratulations!!! Godspeed!


----------



## anand8412 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi Everybody,

From last 2 months, everyday morning when i get up, i do 2 things.
1)get up and check my mail if i got grant.
2)check this thread to see if anyone else with my same timelines got grant.

Finally wait is over. I got GRANT today. please find below my time lines. Thanks for this wonderful forum and community.

IELTS: may 30 2015. R-8 L-8.5 S-6 W-6.5
PTE-A: Aug 14 2015 R-76 W-76 L-77 S-75 
Skills Accessment: Aug 2015
Visa invitation: Sep 4 2015
Visa Applied: Sep 22 2015 (with 65 points. (30 age, 15 Education,10 employment,10 English Exam))
CO contact/doc request for my wife/kid attested copy for passport: Oct 24 2015.(GSM Adelaide)
Documents submitted: Oct 28 2015.
Grant: Dec 22 2015.
First entry date: Oct 2016.

Planning to go in March 2016. Need to prepare some stuff before Job hunt,


----------



## prasad2529 (Jul 11, 2015)

Thank you....Direct grant is on the way mate..




kasi.maddula said:


> Congrats mate.... Hope my Grant is there around the corner.....


----------



## sipoflifein (Oct 21, 2015)

*PCC address related*

Hi All,

I got my CO allocated today from Brisbane, he has requested for PCC and medicals.
I have a question on PCC.

In my passport I have Bangalore address(basically my in-laws own house as I stay in rented), and I personally staying in Bangalore only.
In my form 80 I have mentioned as my rented house address as current address.

Now my question is can I get PCC for my permanent address(same as in passport) OR I have to mandatorily get the PCC done for my current address mentioned in Form 80?

If permanent address it will be very easy to get done for we both, as we don't have any address proof for rented house. My current stay is also not 1 whole year also in rented house.

PCC for any address mentioned in our docs(passport) is fine or mandatorily the current address only is my question.

Kindly advice


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

sipoflifein said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my CO allocated today from Brisbane, he has requested for PCC and medicals.
> I have a question on PCC.
> ...


In PCC, they dont mention your address
You can go ahead with address as mentioned in your passport but you need one additional address proof for the same address.
You might get PCC immediately.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi everyone. Thanks to a universal and omnipresent God watching over all of us, we received our grant notifications today! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: (that's 3 cheering smileys for the 3 of us - self, wife and daughter  )

At first, my wife while checking my phone for mail notifications saw that our skill select EOI had been removed. And she was wondering what the hell... only afterwards she saw the 3 grant emails which were there underneath. So guys, just a heads up about that as well.

Here's my brief timeline:

Visa Lodged: 19 Sep 2015
CO assigned: 26 Oct 2015 (no docs requested but upload of our medicals was still in process)
First enquiry call: 4 Dec 2015 (was told that decision will be made in 7 to 10 days)
Second enquiry call: 14 Dec 2015 (was told that earlier info was wrong, will take another 2 weeks until early or even mid Jan 2016)
Grant Notification: 22 Dec 2015 :cheer2:
IED: 11 June 2016 (I'm not totally sure why they have only given time till June but maybe it has something to do with my US FBI PCC being from July 2015)

I would like to sincerely thank from the bottom of my heart every helpful soul here who tirelessly answered my queries, silly questions, doubts etc.

I'm also beyond thrilled that we got the PR without the use of any agent or consultant. 

Good luck to all of you. I will continue posting in this wonderful forum as and when I can to help clear people's doubts.


----------



## sipoflifein (Oct 21, 2015)

varunkm1706 said:


> In PCC, they dont mention your address
> You can go ahead with address as mentioned in your passport but you need one additional address proof for the same address.
> You might get PCC immediately.


hi Varun,

That means I need to have another address proof other than passport, as proof even for my address as mentioned in passport ?

For renewing passport I had given bank letter as proof, hope they will accept the same again.


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Hi everyone. Thanks to a universal and omnipresent God watching over all of us, we received our grant notifications today! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: (that's 3 cheering smileys for the 3 of us - self, wife and daughter  )
> 
> At first, my wife while checking my phone for mail notifications saw that our skill select EOI had been removed. And she was wondering what the hell... only afterwards she saw the 3 grant emails which were there underneath. So guys, just a heads up about that as well.
> 
> ...




Congratulations Bro :hug:
You deserve it
you were always helping all forum members

I think the early IED is because of your FBI PCC, it is 12 months from the earliest PCC or medicals of any of the applicants


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

anand8412 said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> From last 2 months, everyday morning when i get up, i do 2 things.
> 1)get up and check my mail if i got grant.
> ...


Congratulations!!! Godspeed!


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Hi everyone. Thanks to a universal and omnipresent God watching over all of us, we received our grant notifications today! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: (that's 3 cheering smileys for the 3 of us - self, wife and daughter  )
> 
> At first, my wife while checking my phone for mail notifications saw that our skill select EOI had been removed. And she was wondering what the hell... only afterwards she saw the 3 grant emails which were there underneath. So guys, just a heads up about that as well.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!! Thanks for your contribution to the forum M8! Hope we keep seeing you active. Hopefully all of us get our grants soon. Godspeed!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps ..... *anand8412* |||





anand8412 said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> From last 2 months, everyday morning when i get up, i do 2 things.
> 1)get up and check my mail if i got grant.
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

anand8412 said:


> Hi Everybody, From last 2 months, everyday morning when i get up, i do 2 things. 1)get up and check my mail if i got grant. 2)check this thread to see if anyone else with my same timelines got grant. Finally wait is over. I got GRANT today. please find below my time lines. Thanks for this wonderful forum and community. IELTS: may 30 2015. R-8 L-8.5 S-6 W-6.5 PTE-A: Aug 14 2015 R-76 W-76 L-77 S-75 Skills Accessment: Aug 2015 Visa invitation: Sep 4 2015 Visa Applied: Sep 22 2015 (with 65 points. (30 age, 15 Education,10 employment,10 English Exam)) CO contact/doc request for my wife/kid attested copy for passport: Oct 24 2015.(GSM Adelaide) Documents submitted: Oct 28 2015. Grant: Dec 22 2015. First entry date: Oct 2016. Planning to go in March 2016. Need to prepare some stuff before Job hunt,


Congrats!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Hi everyone. Thanks to a universal and omnipresent God watching over all of us, we received our grant notifications today! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: (that's 3 cheering smileys for the 3 of us - self, wife and daughter  ) At first, my wife while checking my phone for mail notifications saw that our skill select EOI had been removed. And she was wondering what the hell... only afterwards she saw the 3 grant emails which were there underneath. So guys, just a heads up about that as well. Here's my brief timeline: Visa Lodged: 19 Sep 2015 CO assigned: 26 Oct 2015 (no docs requested but upload of our medicals was still in process) First enquiry call: 4 Dec 2015 (was told that decision will be made in 7 to 10 days) Second enquiry call: 14 Dec 2015 (was told that earlier info was wrong, will take another 2 weeks until early or even mid Jan 2016) Grant Notification: 22 Dec 2015 :cheer2: IED: 11 June 2016 (I'm not totally sure why they have only given time till June but maybe it has something to do with my US FBI PCC being from July 2015) I would like to sincerely thank from the bottom of my heart every helpful soul here who tirelessly answered my queries, silly questions, doubts etc. I'm also beyond thrilled that we got the PR without the use of any agent or consultant.  Good luck to all of you. I will continue posting in this wonderful forum as and when I can to help clear people's doubts.



Congrats!! Very happy for you


----------



## Nidhineng (Feb 9, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Hi everyone. Thanks to a universal and omnipresent God watching over all of us, we received our grant notifications today! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: (that's 3 cheering smileys for the 3 of us - self, wife and daughter  )
> 
> At first, my wife while checking my phone for mail notifications saw that our skill select EOI had been removed. And she was wondering what the hell... only afterwards she saw the 3 grant emails which were there underneath. So guys, just a heads up about that as well.
> 
> ...


Hi NostalgiaNut,

That is just so good to hear! You were waiting long and hard, you deserve it! I know how tense you were. No luck for me yet though 
Just gotta wait I reckon..
Enjoy the moment!


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Hi everyone. Thanks to a universal and omnipresent God watching over all of us, we received our grant notifications today! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: (that's 3 cheering smileys for the 3 of us - self, wife and daughter  )
> 
> At first, my wife while checking my phone for mail notifications saw that our skill select EOI had been removed. And she was wondering what the hell... only afterwards she saw the 3 grant emails which were there underneath. So guys, just a heads up about that as well.
> 
> ...


Congratulations bro...So happy for you and your family...Hope you have a beautiful life ahead...


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

samage said:


> Hi all,
> 
> One query please, I have uploaded my wife PCC on 4th december which having small error i.e. One spell of her family name was missed while Police issue her PCC Sbut rest all informations including her ID number, Passport number and date of birth was correct. Picture was also displaced.
> 
> ...


Any one can reply ????


----------



## kanuz (Nov 26, 2015)

Hello Friends,

Do we have anyone who has submitted the app on July , CO allocated on Sep and still waiting for grant?


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

samage said:


> Any one can reply ????


It's better you inform the CO in advance using the 1023 correction form. This is avoid any delay in processing the application.


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

kanuz said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Do we have anyone who has submitted the app on July , CO allocated on Sep and still waiting for grant?


You can check here: My Immigration Tracker | visa tracker sc189


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

*Good Day for September*

Congratulations everyone...it's been a good day for September applicants..

Those waiting...keep the faith...it won't be long now..


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your wishes! Really appreciate your kind words. I wish everyone here the greatest of luck and speedy grants. I will pray for you all. 

Will reply individually over the course of the day. I don't want to spam this thread with only my posts.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

kenny_lowe23 said:


> It's better you inform the CO in advance using the 1023 correction form. This is avoid any delay in processing the application.


Thanks, where 1023 correction form to be uploaded and what is link of form. Should I also upload new PCC too?


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

prasad2529 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I have received my grant today. Woke up to surprise email from CO. Thank you everyone for the support. Details in my signature.......


Congratulations prasad


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

anand8412 said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> From last 2 months, everyday morning when i get up, i do 2 things.
> 1)get up and check my mail if i got grant.
> ...


Congratulations thought l was the only one who does that


----------



## macjobz (May 18, 2015)

Guys I got my grant yesterday. Updated my signature, Thanks a lot for your help, comments and opinions. Those waiting I wish them best of luck, easy to say it, because waiting is a terrible experience. May you all get out of limbo as soon as possible.


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Hi everyone. Thanks to a universal and omnipresent God watching over all of us, we received our grant notifications today! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: (that's 3 cheering smileys for the 3 of us - self, wife and daughter  )
> 
> At first, my wife while checking my phone for mail notifications saw that our skill select EOI had been removed. And she was wondering what the hell... only afterwards she saw the 3 grant emails which were there underneath. So guys, just a heads up about that as well.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Nostalgia Nut best Christmas present.


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Thanks everyone for your wishes! Really appreciate your kind words. I wish everyone here the greatest of luck and speedy grants. I will pray for you all.
> 
> Will reply individually over the course of the day. I don't want to spam this thread with only my posts.


Congratulation Nostalgia. really happy to know that you finally got it. Its also encouraging for me (and others like me) because finally I can see people with same timeline like as me getting the grants. Saw quite a few in a single day

I also hope my grant is also around the corner. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

When are DIBP folk going on Christmas vacation?? I thought they would already be on vacation. but saw people getting grants today?? 

should I give them a call tomorrow or wait for Christmas to pass??


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks zebust. When I called on the 14th I asked the guy what dates do they close. He said all public holidays plus Dec 29th. I think on all other days they are working throughout. Good luck to you!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

zebust said:


> When are DIBP folk going on Christmas vacation?? I thought they would already be on vacation. but saw people getting grants today?? should I give them a call tomorrow or wait for Christmas to pass??



25, 28th, 29th and the 1st.


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

samage said:


> Thanks, where 1023 correction form to be uploaded and what is link of form. Should I also upload new PCC too?


The Form and the location to upoad is in the Immi Account.

Yes, Upload the new PCC too...

Sorry for the late reply had a fire drill going on...


----------



## Ryansta (Sep 20, 2015)

Congratulations everyone


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi All,

Today after almost 2month since First CO Contact (27th October) I received email from another CO with title below,

"Adverse information received
In which they mentioned they that DIBP made many attempts to verify my jobs claims (reference letters and pay slips referring to my last/current job in saudia) and no response received"

They asked 

"You are entitled to comment on this information, which will be considered in making a
decision on your application"


What should by my response and actions????

Expert opinion please.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

ali_a_bayoumi said:


> Congratulations Bro :hug:
> You deserve it
> you were always helping all forum members
> 
> I think the early IED is because of your FBI PCC, it is 12 months from the earliest PCC or medicals of any of the applicants


Thank you so much, buddy! :hug: 



gaus said:


> Congratulations!!! Thanks for your contribution to the forum M8! Hope we keep seeing you active. Hopefully all of us get our grants soon. Godspeed!


Thank you so much! Good luck to you. 



Nidhineng said:


> Hi NostalgiaNut,
> 
> That is just so good to hear! You were waiting long and hard, you deserve it! I know how tense you were. No luck for me yet though
> Just gotta wait I reckon..
> Enjoy the moment!


Thanks. You go from extreme frustration to extreme relief overnight!  It's coming your way too very soon. Good luck.



kenny_lowe23 said:


> Congratulations bro...So happy for you and your family...Hope you have a beautiful life ahead...


Thanks bro! Lovely message. Wish you the same. 



tt2 said:


> Congratulations Nostalgia Nut best Christmas present.


Thanks. It really is!


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Hi everyone. Thanks to a universal and omnipresent God watching over all of us, we received our grant notifications today! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: (that's 3 cheering smileys for the 3 of us - self, wife and daughter  )
> 
> At first, my wife while checking my phone for mail notifications saw that our skill select EOI had been removed. And she was wondering what the hell... only afterwards she saw the 3 grant emails which were there underneath. So guys, just a heads up about that as well.
> 
> ...


Hey, Congratulations!! 
Hope you remember my post of sticking around till we all get our grants, as our visa lodge date were almost the same. 

Happy for you. See you in Oz. 

Now waiting for Kenny's grant.  
Cheers.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

rajrajinin said:


> Hey, Congratulations!!
> Hope you remember my post of sticking around till we all get our grants, as our visa lodge date were almost the same.
> 
> Happy for you. See you in Oz.
> ...


Haha thanks. I'm also waiting for Kenny's grant!


----------



## macjobz (May 18, 2015)

Congratulation to ohtea, prasad2529, saurabhgoel123, jannayaksingh, nostalgia nut and Nish2006. As in hiking you reach a certain base camp and start preparing for the real climb, I guess time for the climb for all of us has come now, wish you all best of luck.


----------



## amyv (Nov 12, 2014)

Nostalgia, big congratulations. Happy that your wait is over . when do you plan to enter?


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

samage said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today after almost 2month since First CO Contact (27th October) I received email from another CO with title below,
> 
> ...



You should check with your HR or contact person who signed your reference letter if they have received any email or call from DIBP. may be they have not checked the email or bothered to reply to it. tell them to assist you in your situation. This is usual problem with Saudi HR, they are very careless and most of them cannot speak English. 


later tell DIBP to call again on a specific number.


----------



## bossshakil (Nov 8, 2014)

samage said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today after almost 2month since First CO Contact (27th October) I received email from another CO with title below,
> 
> ...


Is that your current employer (In Saudi)? Cannot you check with your employer and talk to some of your HR colleague. Then provide his number and e-mail address to your CO.

If it is your Old employer, then explain to the CO that I left the company long ago (or Few days back) and It is a very big overseas company (Try to give an idea about how big it is like so many employees etc.). Hence it can happen that they don't care about me or my Visa application. You can elaborate your explanation as applicable. 

If you have some more documents of that employer, do provide those as well. 

Regards


----------



## bossshakil (Nov 8, 2014)

OMG ! A lot of people got grant recently...Congratulations to all of them..

Those who are still waiting, consider your dream is very much closer than you are expecting...


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

amyv said:


> Nostalgia, big congratulations. Happy that your wait is over . when do you plan to enter?


Thank you.  I'm not really sure yet. All I know is that right now is holiday time and would not be wise to enter. Most employers won't be hiring. I don't know. I need to do a lot of research this weekend regarding my industry (manufacturing) and likely places where the jobs are more in number, preferable time of year for hiring etc. I have time until June 11th to enter. I also don't want to quit my current job immediately and stop earning. It's gonna be a tricky few months ahead!


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

macjobz said:


> Congratulation to ohtea, prasad2529, saurabhgoel123, jannayaksingh, nostalgia nut and Nish2006. As in hiking you reach a certain base camp and start preparing for the real climb, I guess time for the climb for all of us has come now, wish you all best of luck.


Good analogy there.  The climb begins. I need to get on the mountaineering rope with a few other manufacturing industry professionals so as to not fall off the mountain!


----------



## sipoflifein (Oct 21, 2015)

*Documents for PCC*

Hi All,

Anyone here have got PCC done recently from Bangalore passport office?
Kindly let me know what all documents to be carried?

I need to get the PCC for the address same as in my passport, so for this should I carry another address proof?

Thanks,


----------



## cool_shah01 (Feb 1, 2015)

My Friend, 

PCC doesn't contains any address.

Thanks //


----------



## atif86 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hello All,

I have received my grant today  A big thanks to all the forum members for their support ..


----------



## kanuz (Nov 26, 2015)

congrats, Atif


----------



## pshagwai (Dec 16, 2015)

atif86 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have received my grant today
> 
> ...


Hi Atif;
When did you lodge the visa initially?
Congrats


----------



## atif86 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi ,

I lodged my visa application on 11th Sep. CO requested PCC , medicals, CV, form 80, form 1221 & Polio Vaccination Certificate on 30th Nov, request was completed on 14 Dec from my side.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

bossshakil said:


> Is that your current employer (In Saudi)? Cannot you check with your employer and talk to some of your HR colleague. Then provide his number and e-mail address to your CO.
> 
> If it is your Old employer, then explain to the CO that I left the company long ago (or Few days back) and It is a very big overseas company (Try to give an idea about how big it is like so many employees etc.). Hence it can happen that they don't care about me or my Visa application. You can elaborate your explanation as applicable.
> 
> ...



What should by my response and actions????

Earlier I provided company head office main number and address while i am working in other city. I talked to my company local personnel and they told that we have thousands of employees and many division so it is difficult to recognise and respond on general number. I also observed from CO email that they could not connect but they did not say that it was fake. My company representative tole me that he is ready to give his direct contact and they can call but he will only available after 2weeks.


I am thinking give them new contacts phone, email, latest salary slips after visa loadging, updated banks statement, Saudi ID showing my comapny name. but they They did not ask for any other proof.

Is it also wiseable to give statutory declaration in response that all clamis were genuine and verifiable ? ? ? because i am thinking that may be next time they will not come to me and decide based on information which i will provide this time. ??



Expert opinion and guidance please .


----------



## diogosgp (Jul 30, 2013)

atif86 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I lodged my visa application on 11th Sep. CO requested PCC , medicals, CV, form 80, form 1221 & Polio Vaccination Certificate on 30th Nov, request was completed on 14 Dec from my side.


i thought that the immigration was closed from the 21 unit 4th. 

i submitted my docs with PCC December 4 and the immigration requested my medicals on the the. Does that means that all my other docs are good? Do you guys recon i can get an response by the beginning of Jan?

Congratulations to everybody and happy new year.


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

anand8412 said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> From last 2 months, everyday morning when i get up, i do 2 things.
> 1)get up and check my mail if i got grant.
> ...


Congrats,

Your timeline almost like mine, except the grant :confused2:


----------



## ravian720 (Oct 25, 2015)

ash36 said:


> Congrats,
> 
> Your timeline almost like mine, except the grant :confused2:


Hopefully by mid jan bro... fingers crossed.... 

ANZSCO Code: 261313(Software Engineer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Grant : ???


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi,

Today i have been contacted by CO (GSM.Adelaide) and requested for form 815 Health Undertaking. Let me know the consequences of signing this form and will it effect my IED?


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

guys,

any grants today? guess its too much to ask during this holidays week.


----------



## ravian720 (Oct 25, 2015)

rj2309 said:


> guys,
> 
> any grants today? guess its too much to ask during this holidays week.


Got Co requesting form 815 signed. So they are definitely working today.

ANZSCO Code: 261313(Software Engineer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Grant : ???


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

yes bro they are working , but i highly doubt they might take a look at our case in near future. from your signature i see we both are passing 9 weeks now after CO contact.


----------



## ravian720 (Oct 25, 2015)

kasi.maddula said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today i have been contacted by CO (GSM.Adelaide) and requested for form 815 Health Undertaking. Let me know the consequences of signing this form and will it effect my IED?


Lol looks like today is form 815 day. Instead of grants  .. i also got the same. Basically you ll have to go under additional medical assessment once you are in Australia. In most cases the medical centre tells you do nothing once you are there. Nothing to worry about ... sign and return asap to get grant 

ANZSCO Code: 261313(Software Engineer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Grant : ???


----------



## ravian720 (Oct 25, 2015)

rj2309 said:


> yes bro they are working , but i highly doubt they might take a look at our case in near future. from your signature i see we both are passing 9 weeks now after CO contact.


I was contacted today by CO .. have to update the signature nw .... 

ANZSCO Code: 261313(Software Engineer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Grant : ???


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

That's a good news ... hope you get the grant soon, wish you good luck.


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

rj2309 said:


> That's a good news ... hope you get the grant soon, wish you good luck.



and another day passed without a grant.... hwell:


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

zebust said:


> and another day passed without a grant.... hwell:


But at-least we can see them working on September applications.


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

bro they've been working on sep applicants most of the time i guess 75% of the sep applicants have got there grants,except us


----------



## anand8412 (Aug 20, 2015)

I think all September applications must get ASAP. Myself and friend both applied same day on Sep 22, i got through, but he is still waiting.


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

bright future said:


> You would need periodic checkup/follow up once you land in Australia. Nothing to worry about.
> You can expect your grant any moment now if this was the last thing they needed.
> Good luck:fingerscrossed:


Thanks for the information. I have just sent them a mail of signed and scanned form 815 and also attached to immi account and clicked on "Information Provided" button (i guess it was previously named "Request Complete"). I hope they wont be asking for any more documents and i will get my grant soon.


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

ravian720 said:


> Lol looks like today is form 815 day. Instead of grants  .. i also got the same. Basically you ll have to go under additional medical assessment once you are in Australia. In most cases the medical centre tells you do nothing once you are there. Nothing to worry about ... sign and return asap to get grant
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313(Software Engineer)
> ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Grant : ???


Thanks bro. I just sent them a form 815. Hope to get a grant soon. Good Luck to you as well.


----------



## kanuz (Nov 26, 2015)

Guys,

I don't know , I have applied in July, still no grant till now. Hope it will come soon


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kanuz said:


> Guys, I don't know , I have applied in July, still no grant till now. Hope it will come soon


Did CO contacted you?


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

kanuz said:


> Guys,
> 
> I don't know , I have applied in July, still no grant till now. Hope it will come soon


Its been almost 6 months, did you try to contact them to find the cause of the delay?

Which GSM?


----------



## kanuz (Nov 26, 2015)

Hello Andre/Ash,

CO assigned on 16th Sept and asked to submit form 80,1221 & medicals. All were done and submitted on 9th Oct.

By mid Nov, called them and asked for an update, one lady picked and she told to wait since lot of apps are pending. I have asked about the documents whether all are in place and she said...fine. Just need to wait for your CO to get an update.

This month also I have called up to check , she said the CO has the case and documents are all fine. CO will work on it and update you.

Till today, no more contacts by CO after 16 Sept. 

  

I'm a bit worried by seeing majority of the grants were given for the Sept lodge but not for July. Not sure guys..not sure....


----------



## kanuz (Nov 26, 2015)

CO : GSM Adelaide


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

kanuz said:


> CO : GSM Adelaide


I guess you should call them again,


----------



## kanuz (Nov 26, 2015)

I have already called twice and I heard from one of threads that they keep a note of the calls made and might not the case when I call them again. So i'm anxiously waiting for my turn.

If there is no contact till mid jan, I probably call them again and ask them to drop a note to the CO about my case.

I think there is no other go but to wait. ahhhh lets c


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

Any grants today?


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

ash36 said:


> Any grants today?


someone from PomsinOz forum who applied on the 8th of September and CO contact on October 20 just got his grant today...


----------



## cool_shah01 (Feb 1, 2015)

Dear Experts,

Need your advice for below query.

I am currently residing in Saudi Arabia and filed my application from here, So i have provided my local contact number everywhere in the application.
However, i am going to India for a short vacation and hence want to update my Indian contact number in the application in case Case officer wants to contact me in India.

Please note i have submitted all the documents to CO & application is pending at their end and i am waiting for grant.

Also, i received a verification call from Australian Embassy, India a few days back & caller suggested me to update my Indian contact number in their application.

Please let me know where exactly in the portal can i update my temporary Indian number.

Thanks//
------------------------
Invite 07/09/2015
App. Submitted 30/09/2015
CO Allocated on:- 09/11/2015
Requested Health, PCC & 1221 Form.
Request Completed/ Document submitted on :- 23/11/2015
Call from Australian Embassy, New Delhi ( For in general enquiry about my family, DOB, Employment History & Job profiles ) :- 31/12/2015
VISA Grant :- XX


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

cool_shah01 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Need your advice for below query.
> 
> ...


There is a link "Update Us' on left side; however, no section for contact number. May be you can change your address.

But my opinion is if you have already received a verification call then I do not think you expect another such call. 

Moreover, if it's just a short visit then no need to worry.

Can you please explain what kind of questions you were asked over your verification call.


----------



## cool_shah01 (Feb 1, 2015)

Dear,

Thanks for your reply. Call was for general enquiry about my family, DOB, Employment History & Job profiles/duties. Partner education and experience.

By the way, I do not see "Updtae us" option in my account. Can you provide me screenshot please. if possible.

Thanks//


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi Cool Shan

Login in your IMMI account with your user-Id and pwd.

At the left pane, your name, your dependents will be shown. In the same pane, there will be links "application Mail box", "Update us", "Status"

Click on "Update us" link with your information


----------



## ali19 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hey Everyone, Happy New Year !!!
I lodged my 189 visa on 3rd Nov. with 60 points and I was advised to submit my form 80 and form 1221 by CO on 16th Nov. I submitted those forms on 21st nov. and today i got an email from 'Skilled Select' asking for following information from my form 80/1221.
1- how am i supporting myself now?? Please note that I am not working anywhere at the moment as I finished my masters in August 2015 from UK and still looking for jobs..
2- How was i supporting myself during masters as I had only about 6-8 months in which i didn't work??

My dad payed for my masters education and now, I am supporting myself from my savings. But, I do not have any active bank account at the moment as I am not using my account in UK anymore and my account in Pakistan was dormant because of no activity in the last 3 years. So Do I need to provide bank statement or any financial proof ?? or Can I just wrote them back that I am using own savings from earlier while I was working.

Any help will be highly appreciated 
Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I would suggest to show some proof. 

I.e. bank transfers from your dad, SD from your dad stating the he supported you and his bank statements. 



ali19 said:


> Hey Everyone, Happy New Year !!!
> I lodged my 189 visa on 3rd Nov. with 60 points and I was advised to submit my form 80 and form 1221 by CO on 16th Nov. I submitted those forms on 21st nov. and today i got an email from 'Skilled Select' asking for following information from my form 80/1221.
> 1- how am i supporting myself now?? Please note that I am not working anywhere at the moment as I finished my masters in August 2015 from UK and still looking for jobs..
> 2- How was i supporting myself during masters as I had only about 6-8 months in which i didn't work??
> ...


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I would suggest to show some proof.
> 
> I.e. bank transfers from your dad, SD from your dad stating the he supported you and his bank statements.


may be you can show money transfer from youu dads account to you, also you can request the UK bank to send you a statement for your closed account.


----------



## ali19 (Jun 10, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I would suggest to show some proof.
> 
> I.e. bank transfers from your dad, SD from your dad stating the he supported you and his bank statements.


Thank you very much for your reply 
Can i show transfer through my western union account to my dad's and brother's bank account in the last 2 years?? and I do have a bank statement and affidavit from my father saying that he is gonna fully fund my studies. Would that be enough.


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

ali19 said:


> Thank you very much for your reply
> Can i show transfer through my western union account to my dad's and brother's bank account in the last 2 years?? and I do have a bank statement and affidavit from my father saying that he is gonna fully fund my studies. Would that be enough.


More then sufficient. Also after submitting the documents, you could drop a mail to CO if he still need more documents to support your claim.


----------



## ali19 (Jun 10, 2015)

ash36 said:


> More then sufficient. Also after submitting the documents, you could drop a mail to CO if he still need more documents to support your claim.


Thanks mate 
But please note that I got an email from skilled select and not the CO..!! But as advised by you, I will also drop an email to CO as well asking if he needs any more information??
Cheers


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

Dear Friends,

Have you ever felt light, unburdened and liberated to focus on one thing and one thing alone. Now I have, the moment my agent called and told me. Your PR, Your 189, Your visa has come.

And to think that just yesterday i was so frustrated and posted a query about taking up another job and waiting it out. But it is fate that it has to be 111 days since lodging to get my visa....

I do not know where to start and whom I should start thanking in this fourm. There are so many amazingly supportive people here, Andre, Keeda, Nostaliga Nut are a few but the list just goes on.

Thank you everyone, I'm so so thankful to you all!!!

I hope everyone here will soon experience this unburdened relief of not waiting anymore.


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Have you ever felt light, unburdened and liberated to focus on one thing and one thing alone. Now I have, the moment my agent called and told me. Your PR, Your 189, Your visa has come.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate.....


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Have you ever felt light, unburdened and liberated to focus on one thing and one thing alone. Now I have, the moment my agent called and told me. Your PR, Your 189, Your visa has come.
> 
> ...


Congratulations can't wait to experience that unburden


----------



## kanuz (Nov 26, 2015)

Hello guys,

I'm pleased to inform that my long wait is over. Got our PR grant today 

One quick question - Does all the applicant need to enter OZ together or dependant can go first and then the primary can go . Request your view on this.

Thanks for all your guidance and support.

App lodged - 28 July, CO contact - 15 Sep, Doc uploaded - 9 Oct , Grant - 6 Jan'16


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kanuz said:


> Hello guys, I'm pleased to inform that my long wait is over. Got our PR grant today One quick question - Does all the applicant need to enter OZ together or dependant can go first and then the primary can go . Request your view on this. Thanks for all your guidance and support. App lodged - 28 July, CO contact - 15 Sep, Doc uploaded - 9 Oct , Grant - 6 Jan'16


 Congrats!!! Good luck with the next step.

All can go separately.  in any order.


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

kanuz said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I'm pleased to inform that my long wait is over. Got our PR grant today
> 
> ...


omg kanuz congrats!!  that's 160+ days of waiting, finally its over for you 

Did you call DIBP between Oct 9 and Jan 6? Did they give you any clue that you we're undergoing external checks or employment verification?


----------



## kanuz (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks Andrey 

Nice to hear that. All the very best for those who are waiting for their turn. God bless


----------



## kanuz (Nov 26, 2015)

Hello Perthling,

Thanks mate!!

Yes, I have contacted twice in Nov first week and Dec first week. They said, the documents are received and the CO will contact you. Same answer in both the cases.

No, There wasn't any verification since I didn't claim for the points.


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

kanuz said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I'm pleased to inform that my long wait is over. Got our PR grant today
> 
> ...


Congratulations Kanuz.. All the best for your next steps


----------



## kanuz (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks bro


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*
||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps ........... kenny_lowe23 ............... kanuz |||


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​

*


kenny_lowe23 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Have you ever felt light, unburdened and liberated to focus on one thing and one thing alone. Now I have, the moment my agent called and told me. Your PR, Your 189, Your visa has come.
> 
> ...





kanuz said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I'm pleased to inform that my long wait is over. Got our PR grant today
> 
> ...


----------



## Ryansta (Sep 20, 2015)

Congratulations guys whoop whoop


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

ALL may travel together *or* All may Travel independently *and* in any order. JUST THAT ALL must travel to OZ once before IED.





kanuz said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I'm pleased to inform that my long wait is over. Got our PR grant today
> 
> ...


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

any September applicant still waiting for grant?? or is it just me???


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

*Eagarly waiting.......*

Hi Folks,

Forum has gone gone into mute for past few days with no updates and i guess no grants too. Hope we will get to hear the good news soon. Its been 13 days since a CO contact and submitted my form 815 and waiting for the Grant ????


----------



## ravian720 (Oct 25, 2015)

kasi.maddula said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Forum has gone gone into mute for past few days with no updates and i guess no grants too. Hope we will get to hear the good news soon. Its been 13 days since a CO contact and submitted my form 815 and waiting for the Grant ????


Same here ... expecting some positive news in next week ..... 

ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## Ryansta (Sep 20, 2015)

I am also still waiting. Last CO Contact December 21st


----------



## muktadirgpb (Oct 5, 2014)

zebust said:


> any September applicant still waiting for grant?? or is it just me???


 Don't worry comrade, I am with you


Agricultural Scientist: (60 Points)

15/July/15: EOI 189 
07/Sep/15: Invitation 
16/Sep/15: Visa Lodged (all docs+PCC)
28/Oct/15: CO Request (Meds, form-1221,80 & CV) 
09/Nov/15: Meds uploaded (Request complete)
Grant: Loading loading loading


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

kasi.maddula said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Forum has gone gone into mute for past few days with no updates and i guess no grants too. Hope we will get to hear the good news soon. Its been 13 days since a CO contact and submitted my form 815 and waiting for the Grant ????




13 days??? 

for me, last CO contact was 28th October (74 days) 

and on 3rd December Skilled Officer contact(39 days). 


I wish your case does not get prolonged like me.


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

muktadirgpb said:


> Don't worry comrade, I am with you
> 
> 
> Agricultural Scientist: (60 Points)
> ...




you give me hope brother


----------



## Ahmed_12 (May 26, 2015)

Second CO contacted me on 28th of Nov'15.


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

zebust said:


> 13 days???
> 
> for me, last CO contact was 28th October (74 days)
> 
> ...


Yeah, i knew that my wait is very less when compared to some other guys on the forum but as for the trend in the form for whom CO contacted only for form 815 as in my case got grants in less than a week after CO contact. So i am just counting on that.


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

I got grant today!!!

Special thanks to Keeda, Vikas and many others whose names I cannot recall. You guys rock!!

My timelines are in my signature.


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

mahajanakhil1985 said:


> I got grant today!!!
> 
> Special thanks to Keeda, Vikas and many others whose names I cannot recall. You guys rock!!
> 
> My timelines are in my signature.


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

gaus said:


> Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


Thanks bro!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mahajanakhil1985 said:


> I got grant today!!! Special thanks to Keeda, Vikas and many others whose names I cannot recall. You guys rock!! My timelines are in my signature.


Congrats!)


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

Ahmed_12 said:


> Second CO contacted me on 28th of Nov'15.


We almost the same 2nd case officer contacted us on the 25th of November.


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

mahajanakhil1985 said:


> I got grant today!!!
> 
> Special thanks to Keeda, Vikas and many others whose names I cannot recall. You guys rock!!
> 
> My timelines are in my signature.


Congratulations dude


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

Thank you all!


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

Guy, Just got a call from my agent that i had received the grant in the morning today..

GSM Adelaide..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ash36 said:


> Guy, Just got a call from my agent that i had received the grant in the morning today.. GSM Adelaide..


Congrats!)))


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​



ash36 said:


> Guy, Just got a call from my agent that i had received the grant in the morning today..
> 
> GSM Adelaide..


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

ash36 said:


> Guy, Just got a call from my agent that i had received the grant in the morning today..
> 
> GSM Adelaide..


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## sabooo (Jan 5, 2016)

Hello does anyone know what is the wait time for 261313 for 60 points if I apply this month? Thx


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

sabooo said:


> Hello does anyone know what is the wait time for 261313 for 60 points if I apply this month? Thx


SkillSelect - 18 December 2015 Round Results

Scroll down to the bottom at the above mentioned page. For 18 December round, the cut off date for 60 pointers for your category was 21 June 2015. So, you can guess. It should take not less than 7-8 months to you to get invite.


----------



## muktadirgpb (Oct 5, 2014)

*Again query*

Hi comrade
Today I received email from skill support to clarify my job duration and my name though I already supplied those documents to my case officer. Right now I am in Australia and doing higher study and i also receive salary from my organization back to my country. So, I claimed experience from that job. I don't know how long I have to wait.


EOI: 15/7/2015(60 points)
Invitation: 7/9/2015
Visa lodge: 16/9/2015
CO contact: 28/10/2015
request complete: 9/11/2015
Skill Support contact: 1/13/2016
Grant::noidea:


----------



## Bittu007 (Nov 10, 2015)

*please help*

Hi All,

Need help of expert guys please !!

I have lodged the 189 visa on 16th September then CO allocated and asked for additional documents i.e form 80 and 1221 and i provided those documents on 04th November(i.e. request completed) and till today the status for my application is "Assessment in progress" 

Please suggest what is the normal time duration to get a golden mail , Should i wait for couple of more days or i can call them and ask the current status and next steps.

Please suggest as i am bit worried now because of long waiting period.

Looking for a hopeful reply from Keeda or any expert advice would really help.

Please also share the contact no if possible to contact adelaide CO team.


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Bittu,

For some of the skill sets , Visa grant time is 3 months and for the remaining skill sets it takes between 3-5 months. Depending on the priority of the skill, they are processing the applications. 
Please refer the below link.


Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications


----------



## Bittu007 (Nov 10, 2015)

Sreelatha.k2011 said:


> Hi Bittu,
> 
> For some of the skill sets , Visa grant time is 3 months and for the remaining skill sets it takes between 3-5 months. Depending on the priority of the skill, they are processing the applications.
> Please refer the below link.
> ...


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

Yes , Usually it is 90 days . As far as I see CO will contact the applicant within 45 days for additional documents and they get grant in 3 months.
Few cases I have seen people got visa in 5 months also because their skill is not under priority.
Skill priority has come into picture recently as there are more number of applications accumulated for few skills which they dont want.

After 90 days ,if you don't get any update you can call them up and ask for the status so that they will look into your applicaiton.

All the Best !!!!


----------



## Umas (Feb 10, 2015)

Sreelatha.k2011 said:


> Yes , Usually it is 90 days . As far as I see CO will contact the applicant within 45 days for additional documents and they get grant in 3 months.
> Few cases I have seen people got visa in 5 months also because their skill is not under priority.
> Skill priority has come into picture recently as there are more number of applications accumulated for few skills which they dont want.
> 
> ...


Hi Sree,

90 days after visa lodge OR request complete?

thanks,
Umas


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Uma,

After 90 days, if your visa is not granted, you can call and ask them. 
Request you not to call before 90 days as I heard from few people in the forum that they will make note of the people who had called.


----------



## Umas (Feb 10, 2015)

Sreelatha.k2011 said:


> Hi Uma,
> 
> After 90 days, if your visa is not granted, you can call and ask them.
> Request you not to call before 90 days as I heard from few people in the forum that they will make note of the people who had called.


thanks. I have another 45 days to call then ... already 45 days over after visa lodge.

Umas


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

As yours is 2613, hopefully you will get visa by mid or end of Feb. 
All the Best !!


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

Bittu007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need help of expert guys please !!
> 
> ...


don't worry Bittu you are not alone. check my timeline, same as yours


----------



## ravian720 (Oct 25, 2015)

Any expert for my timeline ? 

ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sreelatha.k2011 said:


> Yes , Usually it is 90 days . As far as I see CO will contact the applicant within 45 days for additional documents and they get grant in 3 months. Few cases I have seen people got visa in 5 months also because their skill is not under priority. Skill priority has come into picture recently as there are more number of applications accumulated for few skills which they dont want. After 90 days ,if you don't get any update you can call them up and ask for the status so that they will look into your applicaiton. All the Best !!!!


I am not sure how skills come into place... 

You got SCs 190, 189, 489 - regardless of anzsco 189 and 190 are processed roughly at the same speed. 

489 - a bit slower in my view..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ravian720 said:


> Any expert for my timeline ? ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer) ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


Any time really from now... Most Likely 1-3 weeks.


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

ravian720 said:


> Any expert for my timeline ?
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
> ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


I am there with you mate..... :juggle:


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

ravian720 said:


> Any expert for my timeline ?
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
> ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


Hi Ravian,

May I know the reason why your medical is deferred?


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

May i join you guys ? 





kasi.maddula said:


> I am there with you mate..... :juggle:


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

Guys, got my grant today... FINALLYYYYY... :cheer2:


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

zebust said:


> Guys, got my grant today... FINALLYYYYY... :cheer2:


congrats and all the best.


----------



## ravian720 (Oct 25, 2015)

Sreelatha.k2011 said:


> Hi Ravian,
> 
> May I know the reason why your medical is deferred?


They werent happy with my xray as i mentioned i had TB treatment 12 years ago ... 

ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

ravian720 said:


> They werent happy with my xray as i mentioned i had TB treatment 12 years ago ...
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
> ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


Hi Ravian,

I heard that the process gets delayed by 3-6 months than usual if an applicant has past history of TB. I have one doubt here , How did the second medical is cleared? 

But anyways I wish you best of luck and hope you get your grant very soon !!!


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hey guys, 

I have a query. I heard that people are paying VISA fee through ICICI travel card as it has some benefits. I saw that there are 3 types of travel card which ICICI offers. Which of these below to prefer? Please help.

1. Travel card on Visa
2. Travel card on Master 
3. Multicurrency travel card.


----------



## ravian720 (Oct 25, 2015)

Sreelatha.k2011 said:


> Hi Ravian,
> 
> I heard that the process gets delayed by 3-6 months than usual if an applicant has past history of TB. I have one doubt here , How did the second medical is cleared?
> 
> But anyways I wish you best of luck and hope you get your grant very soon !!!


The case gets delayed if the candidate has active tb so they get treated first ... looking at my timeline you can see they already deferred the 2nd xray test by 2 months first one was on 28th sept .. 2nd one on 30th nov... mean while on 28th oct i had CO asking for more docs .. also on 30th dec they asked me to sign form 815 ... each co contact around 30 days aparts... the medical result in immi account is cleared as it says completed and also i comfirmed this with my agent ... i ll hopefully move forward next time CO visits my file .. expecting it to be around 20th to 30th jan ....  

ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

ravian720 said:


> The case gets delayed if the candidate has active tb so they get treated first ... looking at my timeline you can see they already deferred the 2nd xray test by 2 months first one was on 28th sept .. 2nd one on 30th nov... mean while on 28th oct i had CO asking for more docs .. also on 30th dec they asked me to sign form 815 ... each co contact around 30 days aparts... the medical result in immi account is cleared as it says completed and also i comfirmed this with my agent ... i ll hopefully move forward next time CO visits my file .. expecting it to be around 20th to 30th jan ....
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
> ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???



Hi Ravi,

Good Luck !! Wish your grant comes soon 

I need some info from you .

Is there any link where we can check the medical results ?
Do the health examination center people send only the soft copy of the report to Immigration dept ? or do they send the x-ray also to their counterpart in india?

One of my friend has a history of TB in the neck(non-pulmonary) and it spreaded to lung(pulmonary) to some extent. The hospital people took x-ray and after 3 days he was told that the reports are normal.

I am wondering how come the reports would be normal. He took the x-ray in some other hospital and it showed the mark of TB. 

If they send only the report soft copy, he will get visa with ease, otherwise he has to go for medical another time.


----------



## ravian720 (Oct 25, 2015)

Sreelatha.k2011 said:


> Hi Ravi,
> 
> Good Luck !! Wish your grant comes soon
> 
> ...


Thx... TB is not an issue with dibp as long as it gets treated ... having scar on lungs is issue in uae only.... i also had some scar on right lung and it is pretty common to have a scar even in people who got bad chest infection history... so it wont be an issue as long as he stays honest and doesnt hide his health history... rest its all for the best whatever the outcome is ....  

ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## ravian720 (Oct 25, 2015)

Sreelatha.k2011 said:


> Hi Ravi,
> 
> Good Luck !! Wish your grant comes soon
> 
> ...


The TB cases are sent to BUPA medical officers as they are high risk cases ... in my case the medical officer gave his remarks on apical opacity so that means he saw my medical and digital xray was sent to them for review ...

ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

zebust said:


> Guys, got my grant today... FINALLYYYYY... :cheer2:


congratulations Zebust


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

ravian720 said:


> The TB cases are sent to BUPA medical officers as they are high risk cases ... in my case the medical officer gave his remarks on apical opacity so that means he saw my medical and digital xray was sent to them for review ...
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
> ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


Thank you very much Ravi


----------



## Tushar_2015 (Jul 19, 2014)

After 3 months (3 emails & 3 calls) I got following reply.

"
At present your visa application is under routine checks and it’s difficult to say exactly how long the check will be completed.

As you may be aware that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia ar considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet health, character an routine checks that are undertaken by other agencies, which can take some time.

Note: he timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances.

Unfortunately, we are unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application

As soon as we have the results we will continue processing and inform you immediately for the next stage.

Thank you for your patience and cooperation.
"


----------



## Tushar_2015 (Jul 19, 2014)

No luck after 4 months also...


----------



## Ryansta (Sep 20, 2015)

It seems this is the statement they are giving everyone now. A friend called this morning they told her the case officer will make a decision when he's ready 
Quite upsetting how they disregard how massive this is for people applying, literally life changing decision to go through this process. We are just left in the wind


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

Looka like we have a long waiting time and better no to call them proactively. Its little tough and killing all of our time but cant do anything else here and risk our chances.


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

The only thing we can do now is to forget that we had applied for PR and just live life as we did before. After all that is what i am doing now. hope it works for others too


----------



## Ryansta (Sep 20, 2015)

hope so to. I said to my girlfriend this morning, it no longer feels like Ive applied and it was all a dream. Doesn't feel like it's ever going to happen. 

At this point is it possible to be denied?


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

Ryansta said:


> It seems this is the statement they are giving everyone now. A friend called this morning they told her the case officer will make a decision when he's ready
> Quite upsetting how they disregard how massive this is for people applying, literally life changing decision to go through this process. We are just left in the wind


Also called on Monday and was given exactly the same answer that case officer will make a decision when his ready  it's almost 5 months since we applied.:confused2:


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

Ryansta said:


> hope so to. I said to my girlfriend this morning, it no longer feels like Ive applied and it was all a dream. Doesn't feel like it's ever going to happen.
> 
> At this point is it possible to be denied?


i dont think so and its rare, unless they find any strong reasons .relax bro, dont be negative on this.there are lot of ppl like us who are waiting longer than us, we are not alone


----------



## Ryansta (Sep 20, 2015)

Trying my best to forget  such a big thing though. It's stalled my entire life for a year now. Would like to make solid plans, unfortunately without that golden ticket I can't do anything. Good luck guys hope we all get our grants soon


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Ryansta said:


> Trying my best to forget
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mate there are quite a few cases of July and August pending as well. Seen some of these guys getting their grants this week 

I too am a August applicant and still waiting 

Honestly few guys mention that they called and the same day received their grant - I believe this is just a coincidence as my case was escalated towards the end of December and I still waiting 

I am sure everything will be fine. We may just have to be patient. Totally empathise with you as the wait is really really painful and you feel helpless as there is no way to get any concrete update on your case


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

Back in this thread after a few months! 

I'm a September 7th invite and lodged on the 29th of September, but due to requiring a US PCC (which takes up to 5months to get) I've only recently uploaded the final piece of requested documents (i,e the US PCC)

Timeline as follows:
EOI invite: 7th September 2015
Visa Lodged: 29th September

Uploaded everything available and did medical check. Did not have Sri Lankan PCC or US PCC


First CO contact on 30th October, requested PCC's to be uploaded. Wrote back saying I'm waiting for them. 

Got my Sri Lankan PCC, uploaded it.

Second CO Contact on 27th November. CO said he noticed I had uploaded SL PCC but not the US PCC and asked for a receipt to prove i had applied for a US PCC since they know it will take a really long time to arrive. They mentioned my case will be assessed on the 3rd week of December. 
I wrote back saying the FBI does not give a receipt since its mailed to them. I eventually uploaded the mail tracking info and some email correspondence i had with the FBI to confirm they have received my application. Did not hear anything else from CO.

January 12, 2016: Received US PCC and uploaded it. Now just waiting for assessment. Looking at posts in this thread I guess it might take up to 3 months more.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

samage said:


> What should by my response and actions????
> 
> Earlier I provided company head office main number and address while i am working in other city. I talked to my company local personnel and they told that we have thousands of employees and many division so it is difficult to recognise and respond on general number. I also observed from CO email that they could not connect but they did not say that it was fake. My company representative tole me that he is ready to give his direct contact and they can call but he will only available after 2weeks.
> 
> ...



On 13 January, I replied to CO email of Natural Justice (Adverse Information Received). Gave possible reasons why my employment was not verified and provided below additional documents which were earlier not provided.

1.	Latest employment letter issued by my company and provided direct contact number and email. This letter further certified by Saudi Chamber of Commerce confirms both my employment and company are genuine.
2.	Employment contract signed at the time of joining
3.	Yearly increment and promotional letters
4.	Latest salary slips after visa lodging 
5.	Bank statement certified from bank
6.	My Saudi Govt. ID card showing my employer 
7.	Medical insurance cards issued by company


I hope above all will be enough to support my response. What would be next? CO will go for again verification or will make decision in presence of all above documents?


----------



## shabkadar (Nov 10, 2014)

Dear members;
I lodged the application for 189 visa on 

29 October 2015
Called for Interview to Embassy on 14/01/2016


The following additional documents & questions were asked

1. Original Passports
2. My youngest Baby Passport, Form B, Family Registration Certificate
3. Birth Certificate
4. Antenatal Documents (records of visits to doctor during pregnancy)
5. Baby Vaccination Card
6. Age Progression Photos with siblings & parents


Questions Asked:
1. Interview was made in isolation with me and with my wife
2. Asked questions related to Baby birth, Salary, Ages of kids, Name of Doctor & his/her clinic
3. Current Position of Job
4. Will I move at once
5. Any arrangement made for Kids education in Australia
6. Job applied in Australia
7. If applied what is the status or through which job portal
8. Where I stay & why
9. How i will manage the expenses initially

95% of the Answers given by me and by my wife was similar.....doubt in answers were found unto 5%.

Since my wife is illiterate and this was the first experience of her so she was a little confused....

Interview made with my wife was in local language (Pashto)....




The Visa officer allow me at the end to ask any question if you have something in mind

I asked that I have heard from my friends that in most of the cases Austrlian Embassy does not call for interview then why me???

Visa Officer replied that actually the Medical Centre (where i made the medical for my kids) has reported that one of my youngest baby seems healthy either by age/weight.......

I tried my best to justify them that she born healthy and growing fast as compared to my other kids....


Any suggestions about the outcome??? Too confuse as I have not taken any help from any of the consultant.....

Regards


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

What was not verified? Fact of employment or role and responsibilities? 




samage said:


> On 13 January, I replied to CO email of Natural Justice (Adverse Information Received). Gave possible reasons why my employment was not verified and provided below additional documents which were earlier not provided. 1.	Latest employment letter issued by my company and provided direct contact number and email. This letter further certified by Saudi Chamber of Commerce confirms both my employment and company are genuine. 2.	Employment contract signed at the time of joining 3.	Yearly increment and promotional letters 4.	Latest salary slips after visa lodging 5.	Bank statement certified from bank 6.	My Saudi Govt. ID card showing my employer 7.	Medical insurance cards issued by company I hope above all will be enough to support my response. What would be next? CO will go for again verification or will make decision in presence of all above documents?


----------



## Umas (Feb 10, 2015)

shabkadar said:


> Dear members;
> I lodged the application for 189 visa on
> 
> 29 October 2015
> ...


Sorry I could not give any suggestions. But, your post makes me to think about the possible questions and answers me and my wife need to prepare for ..

Any seniors faced similar situations... Please help us with questions ...


Thanks 
Umas


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Umas said:


> Sorry I could not give any suggestions. But, your post makes me to think about the possible questions and answers me and my wife need to prepare for .. Any seniors faced similar situations... Please help us with questions ... Thanks Umas


Very very rare - KeeDa might know a bit better.


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

Got my grant email just now 

Totally unexpected since i uploaded my last required document just 4 days ago! lol
tbh I was expecting to wait a few months based on posts in this thread...

however did some research and found out that Australia no longer provides visa labels for your passport.. kinda sucks.


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

BatWolf said:


> Got my grant email just now
> 
> Totally unexpected since i uploaded my last required document just 4 days ago! lol
> tbh I was expecting to wait a few months based on posts in this thread...
> ...


Congratulations!!! Grant on a Saturday ... Wow.. dibp made an extra effort to beat your expectations! LOL.. All the best for future!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ravian720 (Oct 25, 2015)

gaus said:


> Congratulations!!! Grant on a Saturday ... Wow.. dibp made an extra effort to beat your expectations! LOL.. All the best for future!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Grant on saturday .. lengendary grant  

ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Andrex,

They simply mentioned that DIBP officers called many times but they did nt connect to my employer..


----------



## Nidhineng (Feb 9, 2015)

Bittu007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need help of expert guys please !!
> 
> ...


Hi Bittu,

My situation is almost identical to yours, if not a little worse! I lodged the visa on 09 Sep 2015 and completed additional document request on 04 Nov 2015. I called DIBP after 90 days (a few times!), however, same generic response that the assessment is under progress. Additionally, I did also send a status enquiry email to my CO before Xmas, however there has been no response. 

I applied under the profession Electrical Engineer 233311, for which I thought that the PR would be a breeze compared to crowded ones like accountants, software analyst etc. But that has not been the case. All we can do is wait......

All the best for your grant


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

samage said:


> Andrex, They simply mentioned that DIBP officers called many times but they did nt connect to my employer..


Then, you just need to explain and give more contact details... Hope it will all be good.


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

gaus said:


> Congratulations!!! Grant on a Saturday ... Wow.. dibp made an extra effort to beat your expectations! LOL.. All the best for future!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk






ravian720 said:


> Grant on saturday .. lengendary grant


Thanks guys.. 

lol it was completely unexpected for me too.. kind of strange.. My phone usually lets me know when I have email in my inbox but today when I woke up there was no notifications on my phone and since i wake up to the phone's alarm (after pressing the snooze function like half a dozen time lol) the phone notifications are the first thing i see..

But while having coffee i just checked my email just out of habit.. And it was there.. on Saturday morning.. I looked at the email header as well (the part with the technical details of an email) and it was sent out at about 4AM UTC which is around 3PM in Australia.. 

I'm guessing they finalized it on Friday and the system just emailed it today.


----------



## Ryansta (Sep 20, 2015)

Congratulations man  
Does your immi account get updated immediately?


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

BatWolf said:


> Got my grant email just now
> 
> Totally unexpected since i uploaded my last required document just 4 days ago! lol
> tbh I was expecting to wait a few months based on posts in this thread...
> ...


Congratulations, all the best with your journey ahead.


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

Ryansta said:


> Congratulations man
> Does your immi account get updated immediately?


yeah immi account was updated and my info was added to VEVO immediately. 



tt2 said:


> Congratulations, all the best with your journey ahead.


thanks!


----------



## Ryansta (Sep 20, 2015)

Day 125 since lodging. 28 days after last contact. Called +61 7 3136 7000 and as everyone else recently they just said I need to wait. They said it can take 3 months up to a year :O. So over this process!


----------



## Ahmed_12 (May 26, 2015)

Hi Eveyone, 

I got the Grant today. My wife called the department yesterday and they said the normal process is 6 to 8 months and today i received the grant email. I want to thanks everyone. I dont post much here but i check this forum everyday. I hope everyone will get their grant soon. Thanks 

Invitation: 3 Aug 2015
Case lodge: 28 Sept:
CO contacted : 28 Oct
Second CO contacted 26 Nov
Grant: 19 Jan 2016.

Onshore- 189 skill dependent: (Developer Programmer: points 65)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ahmed_12 said:


> Hi Eveyone, I got the Grant today. My wife called the department yesterday and they said the normal process is 6 to 8 months and today i received the grant email. I want to thanks everyone. I dont post much here but i check this forum everyday. I hope everyone will get their grant soon. Thanks Invitation: 3 Aug 2015 Case lodge: 28 Sept: CO contacted : 28 Oct Second CO contacted 26 Nov Grant: 19 Jan 2016. Onshore- 189 skill dependent: (Developer Programmer: points 65)


Congrats! Happy days)


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

Ahmed_12 said:


> Hi Eveyone,
> 
> I got the Grant today. My wife called the department yesterday and they said the normal process is 6 to 8 months and today i received the grant email. I want to thanks everyone. I dont post much here but i check this forum everyday. I hope everyone will get their grant soon. Thanks
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!! All the best!


----------



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

Hi are you claim point of experience if yes please tell me how much point you claim for experience.


Ahmed_12 said:


> Hi Eveyone,
> 
> I got the Grant today. My wife called the department yesterday and they said the normal process is 6 to 8 months and today i received the grant email. I want to thanks everyone. I dont post much here but i check this forum everyday. I hope everyone will get their grant soon. Thanks
> 
> ...


----------



## mikki88 (Nov 2, 2015)

*Happy to share*

Hi All,

Finally after a long wait of 135 days i got my visa grant today morning. 

Thanks to all for being so supportive. I wish speedy grant for all those waiting.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mikki88 said:


> Hi All, Finally after a long wait of 135 days i got my visa grant today morning. Thanks to all for being so supportive. I wish speedy grant for all those waiting.


Congratulations!)


----------



## mikki88 (Nov 2, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Congratulations!)


Thanks andreyx.


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

Ahmed_12 said:


> Hi Eveyone,
> 
> I got the Grant today. My wife called the department yesterday and they said the normal process is 6 to 8 months and today i received the grant email. I want to thanks everyone. I dont post much here but i check this forum everyday. I hope everyone will get their grant soon. Thanks
> 
> ...


Congratulations Ahmed


----------



## Rajesh2581 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi Guys,

My timelines as below:

Skilled Sub Class: 189 | Computer network and system engineer: 263111-65 Points


Sept 7th, 2015 : Invited
Sept 10th, 2015 : Visa Lodged
Sept 24th, 2015 : All Docs including form 80 Including medicals
Oct 8th 2015 : PCC-India
Oct 29th 2015 : PCC-UK

Oct 23rd 2015 : Assessment Commence email with CO details(No documents requested)

Jan 7th 2015 : Called DIBP and lady told no document needed at this time and CO will review your case..no timelines provided.

Is this the normal trend nowadays or something getting delayed for me? Iam not aware of any employment verification as of now.


----------



## ravian720 (Oct 25, 2015)

Rajesh2581 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My timelines as below:
> 
> ...


Ya its normal timeline for sept slow cases ... hang in there brother  

ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## cool_shah01 (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

This is to inform you that i got my grant letter.

Timelines as follows.

Invite 07/09/2015
App. Submitted 30/09/2015
CO Allocated on:- 09/11/2015
Requested Health, PCC & 1221 Form.
Request Completed/ Document submitted on :- 23/11/2015
Call from Australian Embassy, New Delhi ( For in general enquiry about my family, DOB, Employment History & Job profiles ) :- 31/12/2015
VISA Grant :- 12/01/2016


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

cool_shah01 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> This is to inform you that i got my grant letter.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## ravian720 (Oct 25, 2015)

Anyone waiting in sept gang or am i left alone  

ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## Ryansta (Sep 20, 2015)

Nope, I think there are still quite a few


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ryansta said:


> Nope, I think there are still quite a few


Indeed, quite a bit.


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

Bro, 

I am with you.



ravian720 said:


> Anyone waiting in sept gang or am i left alone
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
> ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

Dont worry, add ee too. I dobt think we are left alone here...hope to hear the good news soon.


----------



## kanimozhi arul (Jan 19, 2016)

rj2309 said:


> Bro,
> 
> I am with you.


OMG!! ravian720 CO contact dates are exactly same as mine.

Grant???!!!!!

ANZSCO code 233211(Civil Engineer)


----------



## mrlubba (Jul 31, 2015)

kanimozhi arul said:


> OMG!! ravian720 CO contact dates are exactly same as mine.
> 
> Grant???!!!!!
> 
> ANZSCO code 233211(Civil Engineer)


Was also contacted by case officer on 27th October and still waiting. They must be still assessing the application or the application must have gone for security checks. Weird coz I've been living in Australia for the last two years


----------



## kanimozhi arul (Jan 19, 2016)

mrlubba said:


> Was also contacted by case officer on 27th October and still waiting. They must be still assessing the application or the application must have gone for security checks. Weird coz I've been living in Australia for the last two years


I gotta a mail on 30th dec 2015 with my name in subject and IMMI ASSESSMENT COMMENCE.Don't know what that means, but it was from a diff case officer.

Did you try calling them?? I've started to lose hope now!


----------



## mrlubba (Jul 31, 2015)

Yeah I did they said the case officer has got all the requested documents and they are doing some routine checks. When u further asked about the checks they mentioned it doesn't necessarily mean security checks but may be employment checks etc. Hear some of the security checks take ages so not great news in terms of planning ahead


----------



## kanimozhi arul (Jan 19, 2016)

mrlubba said:


> Yeah I did they said the case officer has got all the requested documents and they are doing some routine checks. When u further asked about the checks they mentioned it doesn't necessarily mean security checks but may be employment checks etc. Hear some of the security checks take ages so not great news in terms of planning ahead


I had actually quit my job in December 2015, thinking that i ll receive grant in december end.
If they call my company now, they'll say i no longer work there.
I'm seriously worried:fingerscrossed:


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

kanimozhi arul said:


> I had actually quit my job in December 2015, thinking that i ll receive grant in december end.
> If they call my company now, they'll say i no longer work there.
> I'm seriously worried:fingerscrossed:


It will be best to be honest and update DIBP about the change of circumstances using form 1023/update us link in the immi portal.


----------



## kanimozhi arul (Jan 19, 2016)

oh.. i din know we can intimate them. Well i'll do it right away.


----------



## ravian720 (Oct 25, 2015)

kanimozhi arul said:


> I gotta a mail on 30th dec 2015 with my name in subject and IMMI ASSESSMENT COMMENCE.Don't know what that means, but it was from a diff case officer.
> 
> Did you try calling them?? I've started to lose hope now!


Form 815 gives me hope that i am past emp. Verification and other checks ... also my agent was hopeful that i ll get grant on 31st dec but nops didnt happen... nw i am keeping my hopes on 30th jan for a review... i hope this time its a grant... dont have patience of going over another CO review cycle ....  

ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

When I called dibp last week they said I might get an update by this month end. Do you think I can expect anything next week?


----------



## kanimozhi arul (Jan 19, 2016)

yeah may be! one of my friend in perth, also said the same thing.

but i wonder wat takes them so long??


----------



## ravian720 (Oct 25, 2015)

rj2309 said:


> When I called dibp last week they said I might get an update by this month end. Do you think I can expect anything next week?


May be... hopefully next week would be good for us all... 

ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

I am also september applicant but unfortunately going through Natural Justice email after DIBP failed in my last emloyment verification


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

samage said:


> I am also september applicant but unfortunately going through Natural Justice email after DIBP failed in my last emloyment verification



I wish you best of luck In Shaa Allah 
What is ment by Natural Justice 
and why did they failed to verify your employment


----------



## hassanhaayat (Aug 26, 2015)

samage said:


> I am also september applicant but unfortunately going through Natural Justice email after DIBP failed in my last emloyment verification


Brother Which natural justice .... ??? 
and secondly how you came to know that DIBP failed in your employment verification.... ??? i am also from September


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

hassanhaayat said:


> Brother Which natural justice .... ???
> and secondly how you came to know that DIBP failed in your employment verification.... ??? i am also from September


Hassan, It is intimated through the email and you have 28 days to demonstrate/defend your employment by giving sufficient evidences otherwise your visa can be refused.


----------



## hassanhaayat (Aug 26, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> Hassan, It is intimated through the email and you have 28 days to demonstrate/defend your employment by giving sufficient evidences otherwise your visa can be refused.


Oh....!!!
Best of luck bro u might have taken suitable action to make verification possible ......
from your point i should be positive that, my verification might have gone fine .....


----------



## ravian720 (Oct 25, 2015)

samage said:


> I am also september applicant but unfortunately going through Natural Justice email after DIBP failed in my last emloyment verification


When did they notify you about it ? ... coz for me there has been no verification :/

ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## muktadirgpb (Oct 5, 2014)

ravian720 said:


> Anyone waiting in sept gang or am i left alone
> 
> 
> Add me in your team bro


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

muktadirgpb said:


> ravian720 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone waiting in sept gang or am i left alone
> ...


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

ravian720 said:


> When did they notify you about it ? ... coz for me there has been no verification :/
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
> ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


ask your Previous Company/employer regarding verification.


----------



## vram (Mar 2, 2015)

I am September applicant too. Applied on 9th Sept and CO contact on 21st October and requested form80, Medicals and PCC. No documents we uploaded before CO contact. On 15th December a processing officer contacted and requested for another PCC. So im still waiting after that. Good luck to everyone and its Australia day on Tuesday so no grants on that day.


----------



## ravian720 (Oct 25, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> ask your Previous Company/employer regarding verification.


I have only one employer .. been with them for last 7 yrs ....  

ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## hassanhaayat (Aug 26, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> muktadirgpb said:
> 
> 
> > waiting from August Gang
> ...


----------



## doubletrouble (Aug 27, 2015)

I have received an email with invoice and request for 2nd VAC payment. Does it mean my case is approved once I pay the charges?

Thanks,
J. M.


----------



## Ryansta (Sep 20, 2015)

2nd VAC payment? What's VAC?


----------



## doubletrouble (Aug 27, 2015)

VAC means VISA Application Charges, it is requested for those dependents who are 18+ and who do not satisfy functional English.



Ryansta said:


> 2nd VAC payment? What's VAC?


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

macknojia said:


> I have received an email with invoice and request for 2nd VAC payment. Does it mean my case is approved once I pay the charges?
> 
> Thanks,
> J. M.


That's what they say. VAC is only asked once they your case is approved 

I am in the same boat . I have my mother as dependent . I had a second CO contact last Monday asking for form 47A . Hoping I get the payment request this week 

Two questions 
- did you submit form 47A upfront or were you asked 
- how long did it take co to revert post subsequent contacts 
- what is the amount of VAC


----------



## Ryansta (Sep 20, 2015)

I thought all payments were done when one lodges. Hopefully someone can confirm.


----------



## doubletrouble (Aug 27, 2015)

Greg1946 said:


> That's what they say. VAC is only asked once they your case is approved
> 
> I am in the same boat . I have my mother as dependent . I had a second CO contact last Monday asking for form 47A . Hoping I get the payment request this week
> 
> ...


- I didn't know about form 47A, I have uploaded it once they asked me in November 2015.
- They will ask you to provide medical, financial and residential proofs that your mother depends on you for everything i.e. you are paying her medical bills, financial support as pocket money and for clothing, food etc. Also they might ask you for residential proofs that you both live under one roof.
- VAC is AUD 4885/-

J. M.


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

macknojia said:


> Greg1946 said:
> 
> 
> > That's what they say. VAC is only asked once they your case is approved
> ...


Mine is an August case. All these documents I had uploaded upfront . On 2nd October co asked for relationship evidence which I provided on 14th October . 

There was silence for 3 months after that and now on 18th Jan they asked me for form 47A - not sure why they missed this in their first request 

I submitted this form on 19th Jan and now hoping to get the request to pay the amount 

I am just hoping they revert at the earliest and not keep me waiting and hence wanted to know how long do they take on subsequent request - can't imagine a wait of 6 to 8 weeks on s second request and too just an application


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

macknojia said:


> I have received an email with invoice and request for 2nd VAC payment. Does it mean my case is approved once I pay the charges?
> 
> Thanks,
> J. M.


Yes, VAC2 fee is the final step. they will not charge you until res of processing is done.

Some people has received their grants on next day, after DIBP had received the payment. while for some, the grant came after 20+ days of VAC2 payment. sooner or later it will come... so dun worry


----------



## Ryansta (Sep 20, 2015)

Does everyone need to pay VAC 2? I was under the impression all my fees were paid


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Ryansta said:


> Does everyone need to pay VAC 2? I was under the impression all my fees were paid


Vac2 is only for secondary applicants who don't meet the English language requirement 

If all of your applicants have suitable English ability and have given evidence to prove that you don't have anything to worry


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

ravian720 said:


> When did they notify you about it ? ... coz for me there has been no verification :/
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
> ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


They notified me on 22December and given 28days to reply. I replied on 13January with sufficient employment evidence documents.
Donot know how long they will take further either go for reverification or accept provided latest proofs


----------



## ravian720 (Oct 25, 2015)

samage said:


> They notified me on 22December and given 28days to reply. I replied on 13January with sufficient employment evidence documents.
> Donot know how long they will take further either go for reverification or accept provided latest proofs


Good luck bro... i hope it goes through smoothly now ....

ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

samage said:


> They notified me on 22December and given 28days to reply. I replied on 13January with sufficient employment evidence documents.
> Donot know how long they will take further either go for reverification or accept provided latest proofs


I think there is no need to worry samage.
The visa is not refused unless the department has solid proof of fraudulent documents.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

samage said:


> They notified me on 22December and given 28days to reply. I replied on 13January with sufficient employment evidence documents. Donot know how long they will take further either go for reverification or accept provided latest proofs


All gonna be fine mate! 

Still to early.)


----------



## Ryansta (Sep 20, 2015)

hello everyone anyone get any good news this week? Seems they are on holiday or something in Aus  no grants on my immigration tracker all week


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

Ryansta said:


> hello everyone anyone get any good news this week? Seems they are on holiday or something in Aus  no grants on my immigration tracker all week


Nothing much happening for September guys these days. Stay +ve, be calm and patient. We will all have that one day to smile on soon..... :juggle:


----------



## doubletrouble (Aug 27, 2015)

kasi.maddula said:


> Nothing much happening for September guys these days. Stay +ve, be calm and patient. We will all have that one day to smile on soon..... :juggle:


I know waiting kills but smile doesn't require a reason, smile helps you pass the time

keep waiting, joking and smiling


----------



## saurabray (Dec 26, 2015)

Lets try to research a bit more and post the research info on why grants has slowed down tremendously.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

saurabray said:


> Lets try to research a bit more and post the research info on why grants has slowed down tremendously.


Because COs are answering phone calls?))) 

I am sorry to be sarcastic, but honestly, i have been on the forum for a year now and have never seen so many "i called DIBP" messages as in the past 2 weeks


----------



## doubletrouble (Aug 27, 2015)

saurabray said:


> Lets try to research a bit more and post the research info on why grants has slowed down tremendously.


I don't know about the grants but COs I believe have been very active in responding this month. I got two replies in past two weeks and last one to submit the 2nd VAC. Now I am waiting for the Golden email.


----------



## Tushar_2015 (Jul 19, 2014)

macknojia said:


> I don't know about the grants but COs I believe have been very active in responding this month. I got two replies in past two weeks and last one to submit the 2nd VAC. Now I am waiting for the Golden email.


If you have paid 2nd VAC than don't wait. Just call them and tell that you have paid 2nd VAC. Your grand would be on the same day.


----------



## kanimozhi arul (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi Guys,

How do i contact DIBP from India?? Is there a contact no for overseas applicants??

Pls share it.


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

This is Aus DIBP General Enquiry # +61731367000


----------



## kanimozhi arul (Jan 19, 2016)

Thankyou so much.. have u called them lately ?


----------



## naveedahmed1983 (Aug 7, 2015)

macknojia said:


> I don't know about the grants but COs I believe have been very active in responding this month. I got two replies in past two weeks and last one to submit the 2nd VAC. Now I am waiting for the Golden email.


I think you just need to call them and let them know that you have made a VAC2 payment and you should receive the grant....


----------



## kanimozhi arul (Jan 19, 2016)

I called DIBP few minutes ago. A lady picked up said something wch i'm already aware of "my Visa is in further processing and will be finalized shortly, or the CO might contact if they require any document".

When i asd abt how long it would take, she said it might take a couple of week or couple of months. Thank god sh din say couple of years!

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## ravian720 (Oct 25, 2015)

kanimozhi arul said:


> I called DIBP few minutes ago. A lady picked up said something wch i'm already aware of "my Visa is in further processing and will be finalized shortly, or the CO might contact if they require any document".
> 
> When i asd abt how long it would take, she said it might take a couple of week or couple of months. Thank god sh din say couple of years!
> 
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


It depends when your name comes in lucky draw of grants .... fingers crossed ... 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

kanimozhi arul said:


> I called DIBP few minutes ago. A lady picked up said something wch i'm already aware of "my Visa is in further processing and will be finalized shortly, or the CO might contact if they require any document".
> 
> When i asd abt how long it would take, she said it might take a couple of week or couple of months. Thank god sh din say couple of years!
> 
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


They told me the same when i called two weeks back that i might get to know by Jan End, still no update , is this kind of generic answer them give whom ever calls them ? or they really mean when they give tentative time?


----------



## kanimozhi arul (Jan 19, 2016)

are u serious?? do they really do lucky draws?


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

kanimozhi arul said:


> are u serious?? do they really do lucky draws?


No, he's just kidding, what he probably means is whenever CO decides to pick your case.

when I called last time, a very polite and elderly sounding lady told me that it would be finalized in approx two weeks. but I got it on 3rd day.

just be patient, you will get it soon


----------



## ravian720 (Oct 25, 2015)

zebust said:


> No, he's just kidding, what he probably means is whenever CO decides to pick your case.
> 
> when I called last time, a very polite and elderly sounding lady told me that it would be finalized in approx two weeks. but I got it on 3rd day.
> 
> just be patient, you will get it soon


See its a lucky draw after all  

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

samage said:


> On 13 January, I replied to CO email of Natural Justice (Adverse Information Received). Gave possible reasons why my employment was not verified and provided below additional documents which were earlier not provided.
> 
> 1.	Latest employment letter issued by my company and provided direct contact number and email. This letter further certified by Saudi Chamber of Commerce confirms both my employment and company are genuine.
> 2.	Employment contract signed at the time of joining
> ...


I am almost loosing hope now..... Overall 138days passed and last replied made 20days back but no update.
I think almost all September applicants got grants except fewer here....


----------



## Ryansta (Sep 20, 2015)

Not that it helps, but I am still waiting as well  good luck man!


----------



## Tushar_2015 (Jul 19, 2014)

I am also waiting.


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

Me too guys....lets dont loose hope. Be strong and keep waiting for your turn. All the best.


----------



## ravian720 (Oct 25, 2015)

We ll make double centuries  .. seriously since its not coming my goal is now to secure the slowest case position for dev/programmer ... just need to beat 195 days  ... 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## kanimozhi arul (Jan 19, 2016)

i'm waiting too! with very minimal hope!


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

By looking at the current scenario its definite. My score is 141* hahaha.


----------



## ravian720 (Oct 25, 2015)

Do ppl get grant in late hours too ? Coz what i have seen is the grant emails come around 7.30 - 8 am in morning india/pk time .. havent seen anyone getting it in late hrs. I only keep my hope up till 9 am after that i just focus on daily activities n job.... 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Nidhineng (Feb 9, 2015)

Sorry, I have a higher score of 145* and batting strong! 150 seems like a breeze in my case.. Lol


----------



## Nidhineng (Feb 9, 2015)

Have any of you guys contacted the CO by email rather than just calling DIBP?? The call is an utter waste of time and I delved into few times with no useful outcome.


----------



## ravian720 (Oct 25, 2015)

Nidhineng said:


> Have any of you guys contacted the CO by email rather than just calling DIBP?? The call is an utter waste of time and I delved into few times with no useful outcome.


I have been contacted twice ... last one was 30th dec 2015

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Nidhineng (Feb 9, 2015)

ravian720 said:


> I have been contacted twice ... last one was 30th dec 2015
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


My CO seems to care less to even respond with a generic response. My enquiries have fallen on dead ears with my CO, absolute silence at all time except for the additional document request which was made on Oct 19th, 2015.


----------



## Nidhineng (Feb 9, 2015)

ravian720 said:


> I have been contacted twice ... last one was 30th dec 2015
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


My CO seems to care less to even respond with a generic response. My enquiries have fallen on dead ears with my CO, absolute silence at all time except for the additional document request which was made on Oct 19th, 2015.


----------



## Ryansta (Sep 20, 2015)

That's a long time to wait with no contact. The agents on a forum I'm part of said they are trying figure out a pattern they seem to currently think it's 28 days + 4 weeks from last contact but this is not confirmed.


----------



## Nidhineng (Feb 9, 2015)

Yeah I was contacted only on Oct 19, 0215. I am assuming that my case officer might have changed or something. But then there should some sort of intimation from their end, which has never happend.


----------



## alejandrom (Feb 3, 2016)

Hello KeeDa,

I'm sorry I have a question. I am starting my skill assessment process and I have some doubts about it. Respect of the Job Verification, did they ask you something else when you lodged your visa application?

I know that this process is made with the assessment authority rather than with the Australian Immigration


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

Ryansta said:


> That's a long time to wait with no contact. The agents on a forum I'm part of said they are trying figure out a pattern they seem to currently think it's 28 days + 4 weeks from last contact but this is not confirmed.



I was contacted by CO on oct 28th , after that i think he has gone for a long vacation and still didnt turn up


----------



## ravian720 (Oct 25, 2015)

rj2309 said:


> I was contacted by CO on oct 28th , after that i think he has gone for a long vacation and still didnt turn up


Co isnt fixed to a case ... dw you ll get grant in 2016  

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

ravian720 said:


> Co isnt fixed to a case ... dw you ll get grant in 2016
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


You mean December 2016 ?


----------



## ravian720 (Oct 25, 2015)

rj2309 said:


> You mean December 2016 ?


Cant be sure ... as your case is under routine checks ^_^ .... 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

ravian720 said:


> Cant be sure ... as your case is under routine checks ^_^ ....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



Really not sure whether its routine checks or just normal processing, i got couple of replies to my emails saying "routine processing".Only god knows what is that.


----------



## ravian720 (Oct 25, 2015)

rj2309 said:


> Really not sure whether its routine checks or just normal processing, i got couple of replies to my emails saying "routine processing".Only god knows what is that.


That means they are checking whether you can maintain your daily routine or not while waiting for grant.....  ... 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

ravian720 said:


> That means they are checking whether you can maintain your daily routine or not while waiting for grant.....  ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Definitely a NO , its nt that easy to see your Normal routine stuffs when this thing has entered your head and screwing your brain


----------



## ipsingh80 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hello everyone, I submitted my PR visa application in September 2015 (subclass 189) with occupation "Engineering Technologist". Is there anyone else in similar category of others who can share experience.
:juggle:


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

september guys ,Is there any one who got atleast CO contact or some update ?


----------



## Ryansta (Sep 20, 2015)

Nothing for me


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

Ryansta said:


> Nothing for me



bro, we are still sailing on same boat. but i hope this would nt be longer...


----------



## ravian720 (Oct 25, 2015)

I think i am one of recently contacted ones from sept applicants who got co contact on 30th dec 2015 for form 815.... 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Tushar_2015 (Jul 19, 2014)

Ho guys. I got a call from my employer yesterday that they received an email from Indian embassy for authenticity of my documents. I think whoever is left from September 2015 applicant are stuck due to verification of employment or other documents verification.


----------



## Ryansta (Sep 20, 2015)

I can't explain what it's for but as far as I know I don't need employment verification. I didn't claim any work experience. The last contact I had was 21st December. They asked me to submit my PTE test from the website as the PDF they had wasn't enough.

This is especially annoying as the first contact they didn't mention this, nor did my agent. I actually recall my agent advising against sending it from the PTE website


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ryansta said:


> I can't explain what it's for but as far as I know I don't need employment verification. I didn't claim any work experience. The last contact I had was 21st December. They asked me to submit my PTE test from the website as the PDF they had wasn't enough.
> 
> This is especially annoying as the first contact they didn't mention this, nor did my agent. I actually recall my agent advising against sending it from the PTE website


mate, they simply did not reach you yet... they are currently processing 1-2nd weeks of December... you will get your grant soon.


----------



## Ryansta (Sep 20, 2015)

Yup nothing can be done but wait. I know. Just posting feedback...


----------



## kanimozhi arul (Jan 19, 2016)

Tushar_2015 said:


> Ho guys. I got a call from my employer yesterday that they received an email from Indian embassy for authenticity of my documents. I think whoever is left from September 2015 applicant are stuck due to verification of employment or other documents verification.


Hi, how many companies have you worked in? what are the details they have asd for, from your employer??


----------



## ravian720 (Oct 25, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> mate, they simply did not reach you yet... they are currently processing 1-2nd weeks of December... you will get your grant soon.


1-2nd week for co contact or app. Lodged ?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Tushar_2015 (Jul 19, 2014)

kanimozhi arul said:


> Hi, how many companies have you worked in? what are the details they have asd for, from your employer??


I worked with 2 companies. They send the verification mail to the latest employer only. They asked to confirm employment start date and end date and authenticity of the employment contracts.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ravian720 said:


> 1-2nd week for co contact or app. Lodged ? Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Co contact.


----------



## vram (Mar 2, 2015)

Any ideas when could i expect to hear back from CO. Its been 8 weeks exactly (15th DEC) since last CO contact and they requested for PCC. My first CO contact was on 21st OCT and visa lodged on 11thSept.


----------



## ravian720 (Oct 25, 2015)

vram said:


> Any ideas when could i expect to hear back from CO. Its been 8 weeks exactly (15th DEC) since last CO contact and they requested for PCC. My first CO contact was on 21st OCT and visa lodged on 11thSept.


Many congrats on your grant .. gives me hope ..my co contact is 30th dec  .... 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Vardhan16 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi Tushar,

Did you claim points for the two companies ? 
Also Did you provide statutory declaration or experience on company letter head?


----------



## Vardhan16 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi Mates, 

I have given statutory declaration for my previous two companies for which I claimed points for that experience. But the person who gave the reference is the same person. Me and my supervisor worked together in these two organizations in the same tenure. I am also submitting the Form 16 and payslips for those 2 companies. I believe it is a rare case where the supervisor and the employee worked at the same time in the same organizations. Will this create a suspect for the CO ?


----------



## Tushar_2015 (Jul 19, 2014)

Vardhan16 said:


> Hi Tushar,
> 
> Did you claim points for the two companies ?
> Also Did you provide statutory declaration or experience on company letter head?


Yes, claim points for both the companies. Submitted experience on company letter head.


----------



## Vardhan16 (Feb 1, 2016)

Tushar_2015 said:


> Yes, claim points for both the companies. Submitted experience on company letter head.



Hi Tushar, 

I could see from your signature that CO has requested for additional documents. I hope they are other than PCC, Form 80 and medicals. What are the other docs he has asked and Are you a full time employee or worked on contractual basis in that latest company?

Best of Luck for you and hope you get the grant soon.


----------



## Tushar_2015 (Jul 19, 2014)

Vardhan16 said:


> Hi Tushar,
> 
> I could see from your signature that CO has requested for additional documents. I hope they are other than PCC, Form 80 and medicals. What are the other docs he has asked and Are you a full time employee or worked on contractual basis in that latest company?
> 
> Best of Luck for you and hope you get the grant soon.


They requested the documents related to the employment. Worked full time for the latest company.


----------



## vram (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi all i am a September applicant and i received my Grant today. Hope everyone gets theirs soon. Good luck to all


----------



## Rajesh2581 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi Guys,

No update for almost one month after my first call to DIBP on Jan 7th..Can i call again for update?I have crossed 150 days(5months)

Thanks,


----------



## Tushar_2015 (Jul 19, 2014)

vram said:


> Hi all i am a September applicant and i received my Grant today. Hope everyone gets theirs soon. Good luck to all


Congratulations..


----------



## ravian720 (Oct 25, 2015)

Rajesh2581 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> No update for almost one month after my first call to DIBP on Jan 7th..Can i call again for update?I have crossed 150 days(5months)
> 
> Thanks,


You would need to wait 60 days after co contact ... thats how current pattern is these days ..... 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

Rajesh2581 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> No update for almost one month after my first call to DIBP on Jan 7th..Can i call again for update?I have crossed 150 days(5months)
> 
> Thanks,


Rajesh, 

Almost we share same timelines, was there any emplyment verification? i guess we are all stuck with emp verification


----------



## diogosgp (Jul 30, 2013)

ravian720 said:


> You would need to wait 60 days after co contact ... thats how current pattern is these days .....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


I think nowadays is more than 60 days. CO asked me for medicals on 8Dec I cleared on 9 Dec and nothing until now.


----------



## ravian720 (Oct 25, 2015)

diogosgp said:


> I think nowadays is more than 60 days. CO asked me for medicals on 8Dec I cleared on 9 Dec and nothing until now.


Co contact only happens when they want something from candidate ... rest they can process the case in background for verification n security checks .. which can take upto 1 yr .... 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajesh2581 (Feb 9, 2013)

rj2309 said:


> Rajesh,
> 
> Almost we share same timelines, was there any emplyment verification? i guess we are all stuck with emp verification



Hi,

Iam not aware of any employment verification as of now..I have claimed full points for employment. 3 companies ...i have provided all the required stuffs,Payslip,Bank statement,form 16,ITR,promotion letter..for current company only i gave SD for employment reference. all 3 companies are very well reputed companies..::confused2:

what abt yours emloyment? did you call them recently?


----------



## Unswer (Jan 15, 2016)

samage said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received email from CO on 27 October and was asking to provide PCC & Polio certificate. I am preparing to provide and so far did not reply to CO.
> 
> ...


Hey mate. Have you got any updates?


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

Rajesh2581 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Iam not aware of any employment verification as of now..I have claimed full points for employment. 3 companies ...i have provided all the required stuffs,Payslip,Bank statement,form 16,ITR,promotion letter..for current company only i gave SD for employment reference. all 3 companies are very well reputed companies..::confused2:
> 
> what abt yours emloyment? did you call them recently?


I checked with my HR they said there was no verification happened so far, i called them two weeks back, NO USE. same reply "Its under routine processing, if anything is required CO will contact you"


----------



## sandy456 (Jun 26, 2015)

Rajesh2581 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Iam not aware of any employment verification as of now..I have claimed full points for employment. 3 companies ...i have provided all the required stuffs,Payslip,Bank statement,form 16,ITR,promotion letter..for current company only i gave SD for employment reference. all 3 companies are very well reputed companies..::confused2:
> 
> what abt yours emloyment? did you call them recently?



rj2309,
Same here. In my case I have been am employee of the same company for the past 14 years. There has been no employment verification yet. Not sure why. I have provided ITR, Salary slips, Employment letter from HR etc. Does anybody know why DIBP would delay employment verification for so long ?


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

sandy456 said:


> rj2309,
> Same here. In my case I have been am employee of the same company for the past 14 years. There has been no employment verification yet. Not sure why. I have provided ITR, Salary slips, Employment letter from HR etc. Does anybody know why DIBP would delay employment verification for so long ?


as far as i heard, they might send out our files to delhi dibp and ask them to carry out verification, they might cause the delay in verifying due to large number of files, may be our files astacked under last set of files.


----------



## ravian720 (Oct 25, 2015)

rj2309 said:


> I checked with my HR they said there was no verification happened so far, i called them two weeks back, NO USE. same reply "Its under routine processing, if anything is required CO will contact you"


You are in patience verification phase atm... rest is all clear  

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

ravian720 said:


> You are in patience verification phase atm... rest is all clear
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk




If that is the case i am fine with their verification, wat is ur status? any update? did you call them?


----------



## ravian720 (Oct 25, 2015)

rj2309 said:


> If that is the case i am fine with their verification, wat is ur status? any update? did you call them?


Same patience game is on.... 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

CO replied on 22-Dec for natural justice letter. I replied on 12 Janurary with explanation and additional documents. Till date no update.


----------



## Vardhan16 (Feb 1, 2016)

samage said:


> CO replied on 22-Dec for natural justice letter. I replied on 12 Janurary with explanation and additional documents. Till date no update.


May I know what is natural justice letter ?


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

Guys, 

any news? any hopes for sept applicants?


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf (Jun 1, 2015)

i am applying 489 as i am invited but when i login immi account the following thing come ?
Please see information below for issues currently impacting some users:

PLANNED SYSTEMS MAINTENANCE 
ImmiAccount will be unavailable on the following dates/times AEDT (GMT +11): 

* Saturday 20 February 2016 4am to 10am

* Saturday 19 March - Sunday 20 March 2016 (times to be confirmed)


KNOWN TECHNICAL ISSUES
There are several known issues relating to ImmiAccount which we are currently investigating. 

COMPLETING A 186/187 APPLICATION: 
This is to advise that now it is possible to draft an entire 186/187 application, and save it, without having to first submit the nomination form. Up until 20th November 2015 clients/agents were required to supply a valid nomination TRN in order to proceed past page four of the 186/187 application form. 


EVIDENCE OF POLIO VACCINATION
Visa applicants, applying from outside Australia, who have spent 28 days or longer in Afghanistan, Cameroon, Equatorial Guinea, Ethiopia, Iraq, Nigeria, Pakistan, Somalia or Syria, or in any combination of these countries, on or after 5 May 2014 should provide a vaccination certificate as evidence that they have been vaccinated against polio. Failure to provide the certificate may result in delays processing your application. 

This measure is in response to the World Health Organization's declaration of wild poliovirus transmission as a Public Health Emergency of International Concern.

For further information, please refer to Threats to public health

We apologise for any inconvenience these issues may cause.


----------



## ravian720 (Oct 25, 2015)

rj2309 said:


> Guys,
> 
> any news? any hopes for sept applicants?


No .. it ll come in march or april .. chill  

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

ravian720 said:


> No .. it ll come in march or april .. chill
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



You are still confident that it will come in march/April ?, i even started thinking that we might get it in next financial year after July


----------



## Rajesh2581 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I called to DIBP last week and asked for the status this time a guy picked up and after checking he told all are in place and he will escalate my case to processing team as there is no update for quite a long period.the call went on for 5 mins.and told to beg on for some time..Not sure whether this escalation will help me :fingerscrossed:...any body had quick grant after the escalation..

Thanks,
Rajesh


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

Rajesh2581 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I called to DIBP last week and asked for the status this time a guy picked up and after checking he told all are in place and he will escalate my case to processing team as there is no update for quite a long period.the call went on for 5 mins.and told to beg on for some time..Not sure whether this escalation will help me :fingerscrossed:...any body had quick grant after the escalation..
> 
> ...


Thats a good sign , atleast the escalation could help you to get the grant sooner , rather than hearing the same "application is under routine processing" thing.


----------



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

today i called them twice.

In first call, around 9.15 AM (Melbourne time), A guy told me generic replied. he told me processing is going on and they will contact me if they required any documents? but strange thing is he didn't ask about my details.

so i m frustrate, so i think i have to call them again. 

In second call, around 3.45 PM(Melbourne time), A lady picked my call and she politely ask my all details and replied me your file is normal routine process. she told me wait for 4 weeks.

Oh...GOD time is kill me.

Application on 11th Aug, 2015, From first day to till day status is "Application Received".

I claim 10 point for experience. but still no one contact to me or in my company about employment verification.


----------



## ravian720 (Oct 25, 2015)

rj2309 said:


> You are still confident that it will come in march/April ?, i even started thinking that we might get it in next financial year after July


I ll be confident it ll come in july once april is gone  

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Nidhineng (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I am not sure if this news will raise your hopes a bit or not, however anyway I thought of letting you all know.

I called DIBP today and had a conversation with a cooperative and friendly operator. So, he informed that the CO contact I received in Oct 2015 after lodging visa in Sep 2015, was only a preliminary one. As of now, he said that he can see that my application has been allocated to a CO in December. 
So essentially, the actual processing has only started in Dec. 
The waiting game continues.......


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi Friends,

By God's grace i have received my visa grant email today morning and i am very happy to share this news with you all. 

My time lines as below.

Processing Office GSM.Adelaide

Visa lodge 16th Sep 2015
1st CO 30th Dec 2015 Form 815
Grant 18th Feb 2016
IED 22 June 2016

I was little disappointed with my entry date as i have only 4 months left but absolutely nothing we can do about it.

My best wishes to all those waiting for their turns. 

This forum is of great help and gives lot of support and information. Cheers.


----------



## ravian720 (Oct 25, 2015)

kasi.maddula said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> By God's grace i have received my visa grant email today morning and i am very happy to share this news with you all.
> 
> ...


Good news .. i hope ied wont be an issue for you ... i also signed 815 on 30th dec.. which team ? 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

kasi.maddula said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> By God's grace i have received my visa grant email today morning and i am very happy to share this news with you all.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate . What date did you upload the form. Just want to understand timelines hence this question 
Seems like they are processing end Dec currently


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

ravian720 said:


> Good news .. i hope ied wont be an issue for you ... i also signed 815 on 30th dec.. which team ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Adelaid team


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

Greg1946 said:


> Congrats mate . What date did you upload the form. Just want to understand timelines hence this question
> Seems like they are processing end Dec currently


Dec 30.


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

kasi.maddula said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> By God's grace i have received my visa grant email today morning and i am very happy to share this news with you all.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Kasi!!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kasi.maddula said:


> Hi Friends, By God's grace i have received my visa grant email today morning and i am very happy to share this news with you all. My time lines as below. Processing Office GSM.Adelaide Visa lodge 16th Sep 2015 1st CO 30th Dec 2015 Form 815 Grant 18th Feb 2016 IED 22 June 2016 I was little disappointed with my entry date as i have only 4 months left but absolutely nothing we can do about it. My best wishes to all those waiting for their turns. This forum is of great help and gives lot of support and information. Cheers.


Congrats!)


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

gaus said:


> Congratulations Kasi!!!


Thank you.


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!)


Thank you.


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

kasi.maddula said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> By God's grace i have received my visa grant email today morning and i am very happy to share this news with you all.
> 
> ...


 Congrats Kasi.


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I just got a call from Delhi dibp for verification, it was a 35min call and discussed about my roles,salary,personal information and few tech questions.she was noting it down everything and said she will send that to my case office ,now I really don't know how many more months it will take again.any opinion on this guys?


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

@rj2309.
It is first verification ? Or 2nd. When last time CO contacted ?


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

samage said:


> @rj2309.
> It is first verification ? Or 2nd. When last time CO contacted ?


It is the 1st verification after CO contacted me in oct 28.


----------



## Rajesh2581 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi Guys,

It's my turn today and yup finally got the golden golden and golden mail for me and family this morning.I am September applicant and it is a direct grant by GSM adelaide.Timelines are as below.Thanks for lot all the forum readers to achieve this.

Skilled Sub Class: 189 | Computer network and system engineer: 263111-65 Points(Age-25,PTE-10,Bachelor Degree-15,Work Exp-15)
Sept 7th, 2015 : Invited
Sept 10th, 2015 : Visa Lodged
Sept 24th, 2015 : All Docs including form 80 Including medicals
Oct 8th 2015 : PCC-India
Oct 23rd 2015 : Assessment Commence email with CO details(No documents requested)
Oct 29th 2015 : PCC-UK
Jan 7th 2015 : Called DIBP-Usual Update
Feb 11th 2015:Called DIBP-Operator told will escalate it to team as it is pending for long.
Feb 19th : GRANT


----------



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

rj2309 said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I just got a call from Delhi dibp for verification, it was a 35min call and discussed about my roles,salary,personal information and few tech questions.she was noting it down everything and said she will send that to my case office ,now I really don't know how many more months it will take again.any opinion on this guys?



What is status in immiaccount before they called you?


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

pareshprince said:


> What is status in immiaccount before they called you?


no change is status befre or after call , "assesment is progress"


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

Rajesh2581 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It's my turn today and yup finally got the golden golden and golden mail for me and family this morning.I am September applicant and it is a direct grant by GSM adelaide.Timelines are as below.Thanks for lot all the forum readers to achieve this.
> 
> ...


Congrats. May i know your IED ?


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

samage said:


> CO replied on 22-Dec for natural justice letter. I replied on 12 Janurary with explanation and additional documents. Till date no update.


One of the most irritating thing is when CO not replying either your recieved documents are under review and something need more. After my reply 12 Janurary 5-6weeks already gone and no update.
Then they suddenly come with new clarifications and requirements.

A. Visa Lodged on 18-Sept
B. 1st CO contacted on 27-Oct 2015 for additional documents.
C. Skilled support DIBP contacted on 3rd november for clarfications other than CO.
D. 2nd CO (new lady) contacted with nutral justice letter (Job verification could not happened) on 22-Dec 2015.
E. I replied on 12 Janurary with explanation and additional documents.



Till date no response , i dont know how to get it esclated and to know if they want more things. I checked with my company 3 days back, They told no verification call/email from DIBP in Saudia. this is same employer Whom CO issued natural justice letter by saying that DIBP did not reach to my employer.


What to do? Patience or ...............


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

samage said:


> One of the most irritating thing is when CO not replying either your recieved documents are under review and something need more. After my reply 12 Janurary 5-6weeks already gone and no update.
> Then they suddenly come with new clarifications and requirements.
> 
> A. Visa Lodged on 18-Sept
> ...



I can understand how difficult it is to go through this , but be positive and give them some time to carry out new verification or process from where they left. anyway everything is in there hands now.continue being positive bro. hope you would get your grant smooth this time.


----------



## ravian720 (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi Guys 

I got my grant today. My agent called me in morning and i had been out in the clouds celebrating the day  ... Here are my timelines. 

189 (65 pts) 261312 | IELTS Points 10| ACS Points 10 | EOI submitted: 28-AUG-15| EOI invited: 07-SEP-15 | 189 visa lodged: 20-SEP-15| Doc upload: 23-SEP-15 | CO Contact: 28th Oct | PCC: 22-Nov-15 | Medicals: 29 Sept / 30-Nov-15 (Self, 2 Xrays)| CO Assigned: 30-DEC-15 (Requested Form 815 Only)| Grant: 19th Feb 2016 lane: | IED : 4th June 2016

Hope all of you waiting for their grants get them in coming week. Fingers crossed.


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

ravian720 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I got my grant today. My agent called me in morning and i had been out in the clouds celebrating the day  ... Here are my timelines.
> 
> ...


Congrats and enjoy the day...


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

ravian720 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I got my grant today. My agent called me in morning and i had been out in the clouds celebrating the day  ... Here are my timelines.
> 
> ...


Finally congratulations


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

ravian720 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I got my grant today. My agent called me in morning and i had been out in the clouds celebrating the day  ... Here are my timelines.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!! All the best!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

ravian720 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I got my grant today. My agent called me in morning and i had been out in the clouds celebrating the day  ... Here are my timelines.
> 
> ...


Congrats .....


----------



## kanimozhi arul (Jan 19, 2016)

:second:


ravian720 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I got my grant today. My agent called me in morning and i had been out in the clouds celebrating the day  ... Here are my timelines.
> 
> ...


Congrats ravin720,All the very best for your future.
I guess Oly I'm left behind in sept applicants:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

kanimozhi arul said:


> :second:
> 
> Congrats ravin720,All the very best for your future.
> I guess Oly I'm left behind in sept applicants:fingerscrossed:


Dont worry I am with you ... sept applcant


----------



## sandy456 (Jun 26, 2015)

rj2309 said:


> Dont worry I am with you ... sept applcant


Same here. There has been no job verification too yet.


----------



## realwizard (Feb 4, 2016)

samage said:


> One of the most irritating thing is when CO not replying either your recieved documents are under review and something need more. After my reply 12 Janurary 5-6weeks already gone and no update.
> Then they suddenly come with new clarifications and requirements.
> 
> A. Visa Lodged on 18-Sept
> ...


You could re-check that your employer's contact details are correct in all the documents you have submitted. Other than that, there isn't much to do but wait.


----------



## ravian720 (Oct 25, 2015)

Hopefully all of the sept applicants would be cleared in feb ... 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

rj2309 said:


> I can understand how difficult it is to go through this , but be positive and give them some time to carry out new verification or process from where they left. anyway everything is in there hands now.continue being positive bro. hope you would get your grant smooth this time.


Thats what we do, they dont come back at all untill come with new query and requirement.


----------



## FlyToAustralia (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I am from Hyderabad,India.I am one more guy waiting for the grant  .... No information on the application. Status is assessment in progress since ages. Eagerly waiting....

Is there any way to find out the statistics like : how many applications were received in total in september? How many of them got grants? How many of them have been pending?How many of them have been rejected?


189 (65 pts) software Engineer | IELTS Points 10| ACS Points 10 | EOI invited: 07-SEP-15 | 189 visa lodged: 28-SEP-15| Doc upload: 23-OCT-15 | Waiting


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

FlyToAustralia said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am from Hyderabad,India.I am one more guy waiting for the grant  .... No information on the application. Status is assessment in progress since ages. Eagerly waiting....
> 
> ...


I believe no such states exist. My timeline similar to you, still waiting.


----------



## FlyToAustralia (Sep 21, 2015)

Okay. Let us see How many of Us are still waiting...

Count starts with me.

Reply back with adding one to below Count.

COUNT = 1


----------



## muktadirgpb (Oct 5, 2014)

FlyToAustralia said:


> Okay. Let us see How many of Us are still waiting...
> 
> Count starts with me.
> 
> ...


Count = 2


----------



## ravian720 (Oct 25, 2015)

https://myimmitracker.com/ you can filter the cases based on visa lodged date column on this website .... 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## kanimozhi arul (Jan 19, 2016)

muktadirgpb said:


> Count = 2


Count 3


----------



## Bittu007 (Nov 10, 2015)

*Septemeber visa lodged.*

Count =4


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

count 5


----------



## ravaha (Feb 12, 2016)

rj2309 said:


> count 5


Count 6


----------



## ravaha (Feb 12, 2016)

ravaha said:


> Count 6


Visa lodged: 10th sep
CO assigned : 22 Oct
Call from embassy; 17th Dec
Status: Application received


----------



## RVN23 (Feb 25, 2016)

Count 7

RVN23
Visa lodged : sep 2015
waiting anxiously. :juggle::juggle:


----------



## Bittu007 (Nov 10, 2015)

ravaha said:


> Visa lodged: 10th sep
> CO assigned : 22 Oct
> Call from embassy; 17th Dec
> Status: Application received


Hi Ravaha,

Call from emnassy means you have received a job verification call ?


----------



## FlyToAustralia (Sep 21, 2015)

Status is "Application Received".....Does it took 5+ months for them to receive the application ?


----------



## Bittu007 (Nov 10, 2015)

*Please suggest !!*

Hi All,

Today i have received a employment verification call from Australia Embassy new delhi ... Call last for some 40 minutes. 

Can some one suggest how much time normally it takes for grant after employment verification done.

My Timelines are below : 

Visa Lodged : 16 Sep.
CO Assigned : 25 OCT asked for form 80.
Provided all the documents on 5th Nov.
Employment verification call : 25th February.


----------



## ravaha (Feb 12, 2016)

Bittu007 said:


> Hi Ravaha,
> 
> Call from emnassy means you have received a job verification call ?


Verification call to find out if I was working as per my documents provided


----------



## amyv (Nov 12, 2014)

Count 7.

Also received verification call on Monday and again on Tuesday. Was asked to provide last 3 months pay slips and they also called up my boss mentioned in my letters.
Visa lodged- 12 th sept


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

Bittu007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today i have received a employment verification call from Australia Embassy new delhi ... Call last for some 40 minutes.
> 
> ...


Wr cant say how long it takes , I got call last week


----------



## mahesh1985 (Jun 13, 2015)

chris.nyere said:


> Thanks mate, seems my signature is not showing.. Here it is..
> Offshore applicant, Sub class; 272511, Points: 60, IELTS results 12/11/2014: 8.5, 7.5, 7.0, 8.5, 8.0, AASW (assessment) done: 14/07/2015, EOI on: 15/07/2015, Invited: 07/09/2015, Lodged: 13/09/2015, All documents uploaded: 14/09/2015, Medicals: 22/09/2015, PCC Southafrica: 16/10/2015, CO contact: 17/10/2015, Grant 27/11/2015



Hi Chris

Hope you are doing good. I am in the same position as you regarding prior visa refusals.

Please help me in this regard. 

Did you mention all you prior visa refusals in Form 80 and submit??


----------



## RVN23 (Feb 25, 2016)

*Got the Golden mail today*

Hi Guys!!! 

We got the golden mail today.. We were so excited to read if it was really Grant mail !! Still can't believe it. It seems to be a dream  
Thanks everybody for sharing about your VISA grant News, It kept me hopeful. It was really difficult to wait so long.

RVN23

VISA lodged : Sep, 2015.
VISA Grant : 26 Feb, 2016 :second:
Australia here we come..


----------



## ravian720 (Oct 25, 2015)

It ll take one month atleast after emp. Verification... 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## abhionnet (Aug 10, 2015)

*Received grants today*

I got grants for me and family today around 3 PM IST (yeah after business hours). It took almost 6 months and the delay seems to be due to job verification. I hope DIBP clears all pending cases quickly and ends the painful wait for everyone!

Skilled - Subclass - 189 | 263111

06/06/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
15/06/2015 - ACS Result
29/08/2015 - PTE Done
01/09/2015 - VETASSESS PTA
02/09/2015 - EOI (65 points) (Work Ex: 5 points)
07/09/2015 - Invited
11/09/2015 - Visa Lodged and all Docs uploaded (Form80, PCC, Medicals)
02/12/2015 - IMMI Assessment Commencement Email
01/02/2016 - Personal verification call from local embassy
03/02/2016 - Job verification by email
02/03/2016 - Visa Grant (GSM Brisbane, IED Sep 2016)


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

After a painful wait of 164 Days , we just got our grants with the blessings of the lord.I would like to thank each one of you guys here and wish all good luck and its very easy to ask you ppl who wait to be patient, but i know how hard it is to go through this waiting process with no clue. Anyways thanks again and good luck.my quick time line below, 

Visa lodged - sep 25 2015
CO assigned - oct 28 
verification of emp - feb 18 
Grant - march 3 
IED - Oct 3
GSM - Brisbane


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

rj2309 said:


> After a painful wait of 164 Days , we just got our grants with the blessings of the lord.I would like to thank each one of you guys here and wish all good luck and its very easy to ask you ppl who wait to be patient, but i know how hard it is to go through this waiting process with no clue. Anyways thanks again and good luck.my quick time line below,
> 
> Visa lodged - sep 25 2015
> CO assigned - oct 28
> ...


Congrats dear. Emplyment verification by email or phone.? you reside in india ? how many points claimed ?


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

samage said:


> Congrats dear. Emplyment verification by email or phone.? you reside in india ? how many points claimed ?



Thanks, verification by both phone and email. I am from India , I claimed 5 for work exp.


----------



## Bittu007 (Nov 10, 2015)

*Visa Granted*

By god Grace and wishes of all the elders and family members we have received our grant mail today morning 04 : 30 Am Australia time. 
Its been a long journey so many positive and negative thoughts in mind but i had a full confidence on god that i will get it one day and fortunately today is the day !! 

All mates don't worry you will also get it sooner just have faith on god.

Below are my timelines : 

Visa Lodged : 16 Sep.
CO Assigned : 25 OCT asked for form 80.
Provided all the documents on 5th Nov.
Employment verification call : 25th February.
Grant : 04 March 2015.
IED : 27 sep 2016

Thanks.


----------



## FlyToAustralia (Sep 21, 2015)

Hey Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Btw, I had one question...did you get the call or ur employer?


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

Bittu007 said:


> By god Grace and wishes of all the elders and family members we have received our grant mail today morning 04 : 30 Am Australia time.
> Its been a long journey so many positive and negative thoughts in mind but i had a full confidence on god that i will get it one day and fortunately today is the day !!
> 
> All mates don't worry you will also get it sooner just have faith on god.
> ...


Congratulations dear 
All the best for future


----------



## Bittu007 (Nov 10, 2015)

FlyToAustralia said:


> Hey Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Btw, I had one question...did you get the call or ur employer?



Hi , 

I received a call and my current employer received a verification email.

Thanks


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Bittu007 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I received a call and my current employer received a verification email.
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations Bittu, and are you an onshore applicant???
Secondly what did they ask you and how long was the call???


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Congrats Bittu


----------



## Bittu007 (Nov 10, 2015)

*Septemeber visa lodged.*



Hamza77 said:


> Congratulations Bittu, and are you an onshore applicant???
> Secondly what did they ask you and how long was the call???



Hi Hamza,

I am a offshore applicant. 

They asked about my current project and some technical high level concepts that is easy to answer. More over they pick question from the current project description.

Just be confident and tell them what was u r roles and responsibility.


----------



## FlyToAustralia (Sep 21, 2015)

I think now there are only few september applicants whose status is not finalized.I am one of those  . I did not even receive an verification call. Only god knows what is happening!

Are these verification calls done for all applicants?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

FlyToAustralia said:


> I think now there are only few september applicants whose status is not finalized.I am one of those  . I did not even receive an verification call. Only god knows what is happening! Are these verification calls done for all applicants?


No, not for all, just a fraction of all applicants get a call, and inly if points for exprience are claimed.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> No, not for all, just a fraction of all applicants get a call, and inly if points for exprience are claimed.


,

I am thinking that i am the almost last applicant of september applicants who still waiting. I dont know what is going on? Or they come after some time with more documents or clarifications...Frustrated completely....


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

samage said:


> ,
> 
> I am thinking that i am the almost last applicant of september applicants who still waiting. I dont know what is going on? Or they come after some time with more documents or clarifications...Frustrated completely....


I have many friends waiting since June and July.
Hundreds of August applicants are waiting.
Don't worry September is not too much mate.


----------



## FlyToAustralia (Sep 21, 2015)

Guys,

Just now received a verification call from high commission india.
Asked about many things regarding my education,work experience etc.

I could not recollect the exact years or period that I worked for the companies as there were 7 in total 

I do not know if this affect their decision 

Waiting...waiting waiting.....


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

FlyToAustralia said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just now received a verification call from high commission india.
> Asked about many things regarding my education,work experience etc.
> ...



Hello Friend,

Please share your timelines ?
Your Trade & Visa Subclass ?


----------



## FlyToAustralia (Sep 21, 2015)

Sorry I missed out the timelines.

EOI pickup - 7th september 2015
Application lodged : 28 september 2015
Verification call-15 march 2016
Grant : Waiting


----------



## naveenarja (Jan 29, 2016)

Have you got a call for verification?

What did verified?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

Any contact number of DIBP
?


----------



## FlyToAustralia (Sep 21, 2015)

naveenarja said:


> Have you got a call for verification?
> 
> What did verified?
> 
> ...


They asked me about my education and work experience like which projects I worked for in different companies


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

kawal_547 said:


> Any contact number of DIBP
> ?


here you go:

gsm adelaide
00611300364613


----------



## FlyToAustralia (Sep 21, 2015)

Guys Did anyone got breakthrough?


----------



## prasanthkrish (Sep 9, 2014)

FlyToAustralia said:


> Guys Did anyone got breakthrough?


Mate,

Its public holiday in Ozzie... so dont expect new breakthroughs till 29th.....


----------



## FlyToAustralia (Sep 21, 2015)

After a long long long wait.... the golden email arrived !!!
We got the grant today....

IED : October 21

All the best for you all !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prasanthkrish (Sep 9, 2014)

FlyToAustralia said:


> After a long long long wait.... the golden email arrived !!!
> We got the grant today....
> 
> IED : October 21
> ...


Congrats mate...All the best


----------



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

Congrates...

please share your timeline.



FlyToAustralia said:


> After a long long long wait.... the golden email arrived !!!
> We got the grant today....
> 
> IED : October 21
> ...


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

FlyToAustralia said:


> After a long long long wait.... the golden email arrived !!!
> We got the grant today....
> 
> IED : October 21
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

FlyToAustralia said:


> After a long long long wait.... the golden email arrived !!! We got the grant today.... IED : October 21 All the best for you all !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats!!


----------



## Vardhan16 (Feb 1, 2016)

FlyToAustralia said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just now received a verification call from high commission india.
> Asked about many things regarding my education,work experience etc.
> ...


Hi friend,

Did you claim points for all 7 yrs ?


----------



## muktadirgpb (Oct 5, 2014)

Alhamdulillah by the grace of almighty Allah today after 6 months patience we( my wife,daughter and me) granted 189 visa. Thanks all the forum member for continuous support.

Visa subclass 189( Agricultural Scientist)
Invitation 07/09/2015
Apply 16/09/2015
First CO contact 28/10/2015 request for medical,Police verification and job clarification
Second contact: 13/01/2016 from Skill select for job clarification
Third contact: 09/03/2016 Australian Police clearance for partner
Visa Grant: 12/04/2016


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

muktadirgpb said:


> Alhamdulillah by the grace of almighty Allah today after 6 months patience we( my wife,daughter and me) granted 189 visa. Thanks all the forum member for continuous support.
> 
> Visa subclass 189( Agricultural Scientist)
> Invitation 07/09/2015
> ...


Congratulations!!! All the best!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## prasanthkrish (Sep 9, 2014)

muktadirgpb said:


> Alhamdulillah by the grace of almighty Allah today after 6 months patience we( my wife,daughter and me) granted 189 visa. Thanks all the forum member for continuous support.
> 
> Visa subclass 189( Agricultural Scientist)
> Invitation 07/09/2015
> ...


Congrats mate.. All the best


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Mashallah after long time saw September applicants post. Mabrook.

Waiting for good news since long for me.


----------



## abb2959 (Apr 29, 2015)

samage said:


> Mashallah after long time saw September applicants post. Mabrook.
> 
> Waiting for good news since long for me.


I am also:noidea: waiting....????


----------



## w4s33m (Aug 23, 2015)

By the grace of Almighty, another September case finalised !!! Got the golden mail this morning at 0620 Am IST.

EOI Invitation: 07 Sept 2015
Visa Logded: 22-Sep 2015
1st CO contact: 26-Oct 2015 Additional evidence for employment
Employer contact: 01 Mar 2016 for role clarification
DIBP contact for details ( phone): 14-Mar 2016
Grant: 12 April 2016


----------



## abb2959 (Apr 29, 2015)

w4s33m said:


> By the grace of Almighty, another September case finalised !!! Got the golden mail this morning at 0620 Am IST.
> 
> EOI Invitation: 07 Sept 2015
> Visa Logded: 22-Sep 2015
> ...


Bro is yours brisbane office or adleaide??

Congrats


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

w4s33m said:


> By the grace of Almighty, another September case finalised !!! Got the golden mail this morning at 0620 Am IST.
> 
> EOI Invitation: 07 Sept 2015
> Visa Logded: 22-Sep 2015
> ...


Congratulations.

Long long wait but fruitful in the end.

All the best for your future.


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

w4s33m said:


> By the grace of Almighty, another September case finalised !!! Got the golden mail this morning at 0620 Am IST.
> 
> EOI Invitation: 07 Sept 2015
> Visa Logded: 22-Sep 2015
> ...


Congratulations! All the best!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## prasanthkrish (Sep 9, 2014)

w4s33m said:


> By the grace of Almighty, another September case finalised !!! Got the golden mail this morning at 0620 Am IST.
> 
> EOI Invitation: 07 Sept 2015
> Visa Logded: 22-Sep 2015
> ...


Congrats mate. All the best


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

w4s33m said:


> By the grace of Almighty, another September case finalised !!! Got the golden mail this morning at 0620 Am IST.
> 
> EOI Invitation: 07 Sept 2015
> Visa Logded: 22-Sep 2015
> ...


congrats !!


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf (Jun 1, 2015)

i know my question is out of this topic, but i have applied 489 Regiona then i got invitation 190 and i applied for it as well. Now i wanted to withdraw 489 and i sent form 1446 to case officer and got auto generated reply from immi. 
My question is, do we get notification when visa will be withdrawn ? 
do i need anything to do ? except sending form 1446 ?


----------



## w4s33m (Aug 23, 2015)

abb2959 said:


> Bro is yours brisbane office or adleaide??
> 
> Congrats


Adelaide


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

w4s33m said:


> By the grace of Almighty, another September case finalised !!! Got the golden mail this morning at 0620 Am IST. EOI Invitation: 07 Sept 2015 Visa Logded: 22-Sep 2015 1st CO contact: 26-Oct 2015 Additional evidence for employment Employer contact: 01 Mar 2016 for role clarification DIBP contact for details ( phone): 14-Mar 2016 Grant: 12 April 2016


Congrats!


----------



## Mkanth (Feb 5, 2015)

*It's been almost 3 months since CO contact, what's up with u Prashanth?*

It's been almost 3 months since CO contact, what's up with u Prashanth?

*Mine..it has been 3 months+4 days since applied*:juggle:; all I got is one email on 30th March (16 days ago) saying - application is in the final stage.

I don't know why Brisbane is such slow office ? 



prasanthkrish said:


> Congrats mate. All the best


----------



## prasanthkrish (Sep 9, 2014)

Mkanth said:


> It's been almost 3 months since CO contact, what's up with u Prashanth?
> 
> Mine..it has been 3 months+4 days since applied:juggle:; all I got is one email on 30th March (16 days ago) saying - application is in the final stage.
> 
> I don't know why Brisbane is such slow office ?


Bro, you at least know that your application is in final state. I don't know what's happening to my application. No update . standard reply on email and phone. Your application is under process.

I guess you will get your grant by next week. Best of luck mate


----------



## vas90 (Apr 22, 2016)

*De facto aproved ?*

Hi surya , I came across your replies on this forums and they provide quiet useful information. I submitted my EOI with 70 points for 189 and nominating Software Engineer as my occupation.

However I have a question to you with regards to the below quote you have replied around 6 months ago in response to someone's query. 

You mentioned that you requested to add you girlfriend as defacto , was the request granted/approved? IF so what documents have you had to provide? 

I am in a relationship from early 2013 and have been genuinely visiting INDIA just for the sake of meeting my girlfriend during my semester breaks while i was a student here in Canberra,Australia. 

Me and my partner initially thought of applying a student visa for her as she can also study a course. But due to the high prices associated with international student tuition fee we gave up with that idea. 
Now i wonder if i can add her as a partner in my 189 application as I have flight tickets, proof that i send small amounts of money to her bank account etc , pictures of course. 

your assistance is highly appreciated in this aspect as we both are planning to live together soon, also this way if she is granted visa along with me , she can also enroll as a domestic student which will save us heaps on tuition fee and continue with her career goals. 

Please provide information based on your previous experience and result from your CO.

Thank you very much , Awaiting your reply.



QUOTE=SURYA123;8779202]Thanks for quick response mate. I haven't submitted anything else. I have requested my CO to add my girlfriend as my de facto partner after lodgement (23/10/2015) and haven't heard anything back yet. so once CO adds her, I will upload the proofs. For now, collecting and sorting out the evidences.

Once again, many thanks. Cheers.[/QUOTE]


----------



## abb2959 (Apr 29, 2015)

NO more good news for us.???
its been too long


----------



## Mkanth (Feb 5, 2015)

*Have you got the grant?*

Have anyone has got grant after they were contacted by Skilled support ? If you/ or any thing you heard, please share, *how long they take processing (skilled support) *?:confused2:
----------------



samage said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received email from CO on 27 October and was asking to provide PCC & Polio certificate. I am preparing to provide and so far did not reply to CO.
> 
> ...


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

Mkanth said:


> Have anyone has got grant after they were contacted by Skilled support ? If you/ or any thing you heard, please share, *how long they take processing (skilled support) *?:confused2:
> ----------------


I was contacted by skill support on 3rd December 2015 regarding unemployment Gaps & updated CV and I got the grant on 14th Jan 2016.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

How visa notification issued? Through CO email or online notification?


----------



## Vardhan16 (Feb 1, 2016)

samage said:


> How visa notification issued? Through CO email or online notification?



Hi Samage,

Congratulations and best of luck.

From which office your application was processed. What is the proposed entry date you have mentioned in Form 80.


----------



## Mkanth (Feb 5, 2015)

*Congrats Bro, All the Best for you!*

You are truly a warrior of waiting game, and in many dramatic situations. You deserve it. Congrats Bro, All the Best for you!:second:



samage said:


> How visa notification issued? Through CO email or online notification?


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Vardhan16 said:


> Hi Samage,
> 
> Congratulations and best of luck.
> 
> From which office your application was processed. What is the proposed entry date you have mentioned in Form 80.


Thanks. Adelaide office. My IED 09 oct 2016. I dont remember proposed date.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Mkanth said:


> You are truly a warrior of waiting game, and in many dramatic situations. You deserve it. Congrats Bro, All the Best for you!:second:


Dear MKanth,

Thank you and it was really a tough journey as you can see in my signature....


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

samage said:


> How visa notification issued? Through CO email or online notification?


Congratulation Samage.... Really happy for you.... you are a champion


----------



## Axeem (May 12, 2015)

samage said:


> Thanks KeeDa, So then no need t worry just i will explan the exact gap of couple of months due to job change over and international mobilization.
> 
> 
> Regards


I was following your query regarding skill support contact.

Can you please update your status how did you provide t he details and have you received the grant?


----------



## Common_man (Sep 6, 2021)

kasi.maddula said:


> No, i have not received any email regd this, this status is from immi account. I have contacted the physician and they told to have an another X-Ray with doctor consultation and report. Below is the examination code found on eMedicals.
> 
> "604 Chest clinic investigation about radiological abnormality" dont really know what does this mean?


Hi, 
I am in same position, medical officer want more tests for abnormal xray
What tests your wife was to clear at that time, 
Plz tell i am very anxious about this

😔


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Common_man said:


> Hi,
> I am in same position, medical officer want more tests for abnormal xray
> What tests your wife was to clear at that time,
> Plz tell i am very anxious about this
> ...


Look for some other option
This is a 5 year old thread any may not get a response
Cheers


----------

